# Is This Racist?



## Swagger

KKK Billboard Causes Stir - Ozarksfirst


----------



## Coloradomtnman

If you're proud of your heritage, you're not racist.  If you're proud of your race, you're not racist (weird, but not racist).  If you're ethnocentric, you're not racist (just narrow-minded).  If you're all of those and think a race or races other than yours are inferior and should be treated in a manner that is less respectful, less dignified, unequally or unfairly, then you're a racist.

This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.


----------



## Swagger

Coloradomtnman said:


> If you're proud of your heritage, you're not racist.  If you're proud of your race, you're not racist (weird, but not racist).  If you're ethnocentric, you're not racist (just narrow-minded).  If you're all of those and think a race or races other than yours are inferior and should be treated in a manner that is less respectful, less dignified, unequally or unfairly, then you're a racist.
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.



If a member of the KKK performed CPR on you following a heart attack, would that make it a racist resuscitation?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Wow, I dont know.  What is the KKK?  And what are they all about?  I wish I knew because not knowing their history makes it so hard to judge if this is indeed racist


----------



## R.D.

Coloradomtnman said:


> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.



Pure nonsense


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Swagger said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're proud of your heritage, you're not racist.  If you're proud of your race, you're not racist (weird, but not racist).  If you're ethnocentric, you're not racist (just narrow-minded).  If you're all of those and think a race or races other than yours are inferior and should be treated in a manner that is less respectful, less dignified, unequally or unfairly, then you're a racist.
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a member of the KKK performed CPR on you following a heart attack, would that make it a racist resuscitation?
Click to expand...


False analogy.

The Logical Fallacies False Analogy


----------



## Coloradomtnman

R.D. said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense
Click to expand...


So the KKK isn't a racist organization responsible for crimes against minorities and acts of terrorism?


----------



## R.D.

Coloradomtnman said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization responsible for crimes against minorities and acts of terrorism?
Click to expand...

Not the question in the op

Maybe they're just typical white people


----------



## squeeze berry

Coloradomtnman said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization responsible for crimes against minorities and acts of terrorism?
Click to expand...



can you show us any recent crimes and acts of terrorism?


----------



## Coloradomtnman

R.D. said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization responsible for crimes against minorities and acts of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the question in the op
> 
> Maybe they're just typical white people
Click to expand...


The KKK are typical white people?

The question was "Is this sign racist"?

Because the KKK is responsible for the message on this billboard, the answer is: Yes, it's racist.  By knowing the context and reading between the lines, the sign is code for "black people are inferior, etc.".

Were it some weird white people who are proud of their race who paid for the sign, and they had no problems with other races, then, no, the sign wouldn't be racist.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

squeeze berry said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization responsible for crimes against minorities and acts of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> can you show us any recent crimes and acts of terrorism?
Click to expand...


Why use the qualifier "recent" in your question?


----------



## R.D.

Coloradomtnman said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization responsible for crimes against minorities and acts of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the question in the op
> 
> Maybe they're just typical white people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The KKK are typical white people?
> 
> The question was "Is this sign racist"?
> 
> Because the KKK is responsible for the message on this billboard, the answer is: Yes, it's racist.  By knowing the context and reading between the lines, the sign is code for "black people are inferior, etc.".
> 
> Were it some weird white people who are proud of their race who paid for the sign, and they had no problems with other races, then, no, the sign wouldn't be racist.
Click to expand...

Situation ethics are always a liberal mainstay

The sign, not the author was the question.  But, hey, That's just how white folks will do you


----------



## ClosedCaption

The Sign wouldn't exist without an author


----------



## Coloradomtnman

R.D. said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization responsible for crimes against minorities and acts of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the question in the op
> 
> Maybe they're just typical white people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The KKK are typical white people?
> 
> The question was "Is this sign racist"?
> 
> Because the KKK is responsible for the message on this billboard, the answer is: Yes, it's racist.  By knowing the context and reading between the lines, the sign is code for "black people are inferior, etc.".
> 
> Were it some weird white people who are proud of their race who paid for the sign, and they had no problems with other races, then, no, the sign wouldn't be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Situation ethics are always a liberal mainstay
> 
> The sign, not the author was the question.  But, hey, That's just how white folks will do you
Click to expand...


The sign was what I was talking about.  It's message doesn't exist in a vacuum.  Context is a part of the message.  Does the Bible's message have the same meaning without it's context?


----------



## irosie91

Language is a means of communication------it is that which it communicates-------the fucking sign is racist


----------



## DGS49

The current cultural meaning of "racist" is the assumption that all people of a given racial background have behavioral, intellectual, physical, and/or moral traits in common - just because of their racial background.

To describe "white people" (presumably European Caucasians) as "your" people obviously presumes that "white people" have traits in common that non-"white people" do not have.  Thus, the sign is "racist."


----------



## R.D.

ClosedCaption said:


> The Sign wouldn't exist without an author


True.  So?

“workers who pick our fruit and make our beds.”


----------



## squeeze berry

Swagger said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're proud of your heritage, you're not racist.  If you're proud of your race, you're not racist (weird, but not racist).  If you're ethnocentric, you're not racist (just narrow-minded).  If you're all of those and think a race or races other than yours are inferior and should be treated in a manner that is less respectful, less dignified, unequally or unfairly, then you're a racist.
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a member of the KKK performed CPR on you following a heart attack, would that make it a racist resuscitation?
Click to expand...



never mind blacks for killed more white people in the past two years than the KKK has killed blacks in their entire history.

in addition it is waaaaay more likely that a black will be killed by another black than the KKK

I never hear of any KKK activity, since you live over the pond you should hear the truth from someone that knows the score


----------



## squeeze berry

DGS49 said:


> The current cultural meaning of "racist" is the assumption that all people of a given racial background have behavioral, intellectual, physical, and/or moral traits in common - just because of their racial background.
> 
> To describe "white people" (presumably European Caucasians) as "your" people obviously presumes that "white people" have traits in common that non-"white people" do not have.  Thus, the sign is "racist."




then Eric Holder is a racist and so is the NAACP


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## FA_Q2

squeeze berry said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The current cultural meaning of "racist" is the assumption that all people of a given racial background have behavioral, intellectual, physical, and/or moral traits in common - just because of their racial background.
> 
> To describe "white people" (presumably European Caucasians) as "your" people obviously presumes that "white people" have traits in common that non-"white people" do not have.  Thus, the sign is "racist."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then Eric Holder is a racist and so is the NAACP
Click to expand...

Yes they are but that type of racism is currently socially acceptable.  it shouldn't be but it is.
The sign is clearly racist.  Get to your point OP because I doubt that this was it.  I have a feeling that squeeze beat you to it though.

I don't see why you are doing back flips on this one Colorado.  The sign is racist by itself without bothering with the KKK.  When you create something that is exclusive based on race it is racist, period.  If the black water fountain were the exact same fountain and the white water fountain it would still be a racist thing to separate white and black drinking fountains.


----------



## squeeze berry

FA_Q2 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The current cultural meaning of "racist" is the assumption that all people of a given racial background have behavioral, intellectual, physical, and/or moral traits in common - just because of their racial background.
> 
> To describe "white people" (presumably European Caucasians) as "your" people obviously presumes that "white people" have traits in common that non-"white people" do not have.  Thus, the sign is "racist."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then Eric Holder is a racist and so is the NAACP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they are but that type of racism is currently socially acceptable.  it shouldn't be but it is.
> The sign is clearly racist.  Get to your point OP because I doubt that this was it.  I have a feeling that squeeze beat you to it though.
> 
> I don't see why you are doing back flips on this one Colorado.  The sign is racist by itself without bothering with the KKK.  When you create something that is exclusive based on race it is racist, period.  If the black water fountain were the exact same fountain and the white water fountain it would still be a racist thing to separate white and black drinking fountains.
Click to expand...



acceptable double standards?


----------



## squeeze berry

Coloradomtnman said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization responsible for crimes against minorities and acts of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> can you show us any recent crimes and acts of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why use the qualifier "recent" in your question?
Click to expand...



how far back do you want to go?

in fact Klan activity is restricted to billboards and pamphlets, but somehow warning of the dangers of meth is racist if the KKK does it

I'm just pointing you in the direction of double standards


----------



## Asclepias

Swagger said:


> KKK Billboard Causes Stir - Ozarksfirst


Of course its racist. The KKK is behind it dummy.


----------



## Asclepias

Swagger said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're proud of your heritage, you're not racist.  If you're proud of your race, you're not racist (weird, but not racist).  If you're ethnocentric, you're not racist (just narrow-minded).  If you're all of those and think a race or races other than yours are inferior and should be treated in a manner that is less respectful, less dignified, unequally or unfairly, then you're a racist.
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a member of the KKK performed CPR on you following a heart attack, would that make it a racist resuscitation?
Click to expand...

KKK are too stupid to perform CPR.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Swagger said:


> KKK Billboard Causes Stir - Ozarksfirst




There are those who post on this message board who are racists, for anyone to defend them makes the defender culpable of adding and abetting hateful and divisive practices.

Why can't those who obviously hate an entire race (or creed, or ethnicity) STFU? Do they have some need to encourage greater discord? Do they fear that someone they consider lesser might take their job or marry a member of their family? Fear and ignorance go hand in hand together in creating a racist/bigot on steroids. Thus, their perfidious posts say more about them, then they are capable of understanding.


----------



## squeeze berry

Coloradomtnman said:


> If you're proud of your heritage, you're not racist.  If you're proud of your race, you're not racist (weird, but not racist).  If you're ethnocentric, you're not racist (just narrow-minded).  If you're all of those and think a race or races other than yours are inferior and should be treated in a manner that is less respectful, less dignified, unequally or unfairly, then you're a racist.
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.




using that same logic the ACA is racist


----------



## emilynghiem

Asclepias said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KKK Billboard Causes Stir - Ozarksfirst
> 
> 
> 
> Of course its racist. The KKK is behind it dummy.
Click to expand...


The first principle in Kwanzaa emphasizes unity of race.
That can be taken both ways, good or bad to have unity by race,
but it is still "race based"


----------



## Asclepias

emilynghiem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KKK Billboard Causes Stir - Ozarksfirst
> 
> 
> 
> Of course its racist. The KKK is behind it dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first principle in Kwanzaa emphasizes unity of race.
> That can be taken both ways, good or bad to have unity by race,
> but it is still "race based"
Click to expand...

Unity of race is not racist.


----------



## emilynghiem

squeeze berry said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're proud of your heritage, you're not racist.  If you're proud of your race, you're not racist (weird, but not racist).  If you're ethnocentric, you're not racist (just narrow-minded).  If you're all of those and think a race or races other than yours are inferior and should be treated in a manner that is less respectful, less dignified, unequally or unfairly, then you're a racist.
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using that same logic the ACA is racist
Click to expand...


Are you referring to ACA as in the health care mandates?

Are you talking about how it is promoted to prey on the poor who fear they cannot get help without mandating it through govt?

Are you talking about how the ACA tax penalty "discriminates" against people by creed
punishish people by tax penalties for believing in paying for health care more effectively through free choice not
mandates on insurance and regulations by govt? So only people who believe in paying for insurance are exempted,
while other forms of paying for health care are penalized, even though this involves people's personal beliefs.

Which level of discrimination are you talking about? I can see a little of both, but it isn't race based
as much as it is partisan and discriminating by class and creed.


----------



## emilynghiem

Asclepias said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KKK Billboard Causes Stir - Ozarksfirst
> 
> 
> 
> Of course its racist. The KKK is behind it dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first principle in Kwanzaa emphasizes unity of race.
> That can be taken both ways, good or bad to have unity by race,
> but it is still "race based"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unity of race is not racist.
Click to expand...


Okay so is this billboard calling for unity of race?


----------



## Asclepias

emilynghiem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KKK Billboard Causes Stir - Ozarksfirst
> 
> 
> 
> Of course its racist. The KKK is behind it dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first principle in Kwanzaa emphasizes unity of race.
> That can be taken both ways, good or bad to have unity by race,
> but it is still "race based"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unity of race is not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay so is this billboard calling for unity of race?
Click to expand...

No its calling for white pride.  What exactly do whites have to be proud of that has to do with being white other than killing other people and stealing their land?


----------



## R.D.

Coloradomtnman said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization responsible for crimes against minorities and acts of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the question in the op
> 
> Maybe they're just typical white people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The KKK are typical white people?
> 
> The question was "Is this sign racist"?
> 
> Because the KKK is responsible for the message on this billboard, the answer is: Yes, it's racist.  By knowing the context and reading between the lines, the sign is code for "black people are inferior, etc.".
> 
> Were it some weird white people who are proud of their race who paid for the sign, and they had no problems with other races, then, no, the sign wouldn't be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Situation ethics are always a liberal mainstay
> 
> The sign, not the author was the question.  But, hey, That's just how white folks will do you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sign was what I was talking about.  It's message doesn't exist in a vacuum.  Context is a part of the message.  Does the Bible's message have the same meaning without it's context?
Click to expand...

Which one?

They can come for the ride, but they gotta sit in back.   Right?


----------



## Dante

Racist? In a vacuum, the billboard message in itself is not racist. In the real world we know it's more about fear, hate, anger and racism.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

squeeze berry said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization responsible for crimes against minorities and acts of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> can you show us any recent crimes and acts of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why use the qualifier "recent" in your question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how far back do you want to go?
> 
> in fact Klan activity is restricted to billboards and pamphlets, but somehow warning of the dangers of meth is racist if the KKK does it
> 
> I'm just pointing you in the direction of double standards
Click to expand...


What double standards? 

The sign isn't a warning about meth.  It's code for black people are bad.

_Public_ Klan activity may only be putting up billboards and handing out pamphlets, but it's still a racist organization that preaches hate.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

R.D. said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization responsible for crimes against minorities and acts of terrorism?
> 
> 
> 
> Not the question in the op
> 
> Maybe they're just typical white people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The KKK are typical white people?
> 
> The question was "Is this sign racist"?
> 
> Because the KKK is responsible for the message on this billboard, the answer is: Yes, it's racist.  By knowing the context and reading between the lines, the sign is code for "black people are inferior, etc.".
> 
> Were it some weird white people who are proud of their race who paid for the sign, and they had no problems with other races, then, no, the sign wouldn't be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Situation ethics are always a liberal mainstay
> 
> The sign, not the author was the question.  But, hey, That's just how white folks will do you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sign was what I was talking about.  It's message doesn't exist in a vacuum.  Context is a part of the message.  Does the Bible's message have the same meaning without it's context?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one?
> 
> They can come for the ride, but they gotta sit in back.   Right?
Click to expand...


Huh?


----------



## Dante

Asclepias said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KKK Billboard Causes Stir - Ozarksfirst
> 
> 
> 
> Of course its racist. The KKK is behind it dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first principle in Kwanzaa emphasizes unity of race.
> That can be taken both ways, good or bad to have unity by race,
> but it is still "race based"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unity of race is not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay so is this billboard calling for unity of race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its calling for white pride.  What exactly do whites have to be proud of that has to do with being white other than killing other people and stealing their land?
Click to expand...


stop embarrassing other white people with your victimhood. Your white hood suits you better


----------



## Asclepias

Dante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course its racist. The KKK is behind it dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first principle in Kwanzaa emphasizes unity of race.
> That can be taken both ways, good or bad to have unity by race,
> but it is still "race based"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unity of race is not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay so is this billboard calling for unity of race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its calling for white pride.  What exactly do whites have to be proud of that has to do with being white other than killing other people and stealing their land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stop embarrassing other white people with your victimhood. Your white hood suits you better
Click to expand...

I'm white?


----------



## R.D.

Coloradomtnman said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the question in the op
> 
> Maybe they're just typical white people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The KKK are typical white people?
> 
> The question was "Is this sign racist"?
> 
> Because the KKK is responsible for the message on this billboard, the answer is: Yes, it's racist.  By knowing the context and reading between the lines, the sign is code for "black people are inferior, etc.".
> 
> Were it some weird white people who are proud of their race who paid for the sign, and they had no problems with other races, then, no, the sign wouldn't be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Situation ethics are always a liberal mainstay
> 
> The sign, not the author was the question.  But, hey, That's just how white folks will do you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sign was what I was talking about.  It's message doesn't exist in a vacuum.  Context is a part of the message.  Does the Bible's message have the same meaning without it's context?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one?
> 
> They can come for the ride, but they gotta sit in back.   Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?
Click to expand...

Which passage?  You're wrong and trying to fix it, but you can't.

There is not context to the billboard other than the message.   It wasn't taken out of context, edited or manipulated,  the message is the message. 

"Everybody else has a right to be proud and I don't deny that"  Do you?


----------



## Asclepias

R.D. said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The KKK are typical white people?
> 
> The question was "Is this sign racist"?
> 
> Because the KKK is responsible for the message on this billboard, the answer is: Yes, it's racist.  By knowing the context and reading between the lines, the sign is code for "black people are inferior, etc.".
> 
> Were it some weird white people who are proud of their race who paid for the sign, and they had no problems with other races, then, no, the sign wouldn't be racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Situation ethics are always a liberal mainstay
> 
> The sign, not the author was the question.  But, hey, That's just how white folks will do you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sign was what I was talking about.  It's message doesn't exist in a vacuum.  Context is a part of the message.  Does the Bible's message have the same meaning without it's context?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one?
> 
> They can come for the ride, but they gotta sit in back.   Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which passage?  You're wrong and trying to fix it, but you can't.
> 
> There is not context to the billboard other than the message.   It wasn't taken out of context, edited or manipulated,  the message is the message.
> 
> "Everybody else has a right to be proud and I don't deny that"  Do you?
Click to expand...

What are you proud of that has to do with being white?


----------



## Dante

Asclepias said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first principle in Kwanzaa emphasizes unity of race.
> That can be taken both ways, good or bad to have unity by race,
> but it is still "race based"
> 
> 
> 
> Unity of race is not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay so is this billboard calling for unity of race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its calling for white pride.  What exactly do whites have to be proud of that has to do with being white other than killing other people and stealing their land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stop embarrassing other white people with your victimhood. Your white hood suits you better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm white?
Click to expand...

you're embarrassing and most people when embarrassed turn white.

I misread your silly post. White victims see the world as if folks like you own the narrative -- killing others and taking land -- but the truth is every culture (race truly does not exist except as a human abstraction, a construct) has a history of killing others and taking land.

even native Americans were slaughtering each other and taking land. the nonsense put forth with myth that natives were noble is just pure nonsense


----------



## Dante

Asclepias said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Situation ethics are always a liberal mainstay
> 
> The sign, not the author was the question.  But, hey, That's just how white folks will do you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sign was what I was talking about.  It's message doesn't exist in a vacuum.  Context is a part of the message.  Does the Bible's message have the same meaning without it's context?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one?
> 
> They can come for the ride, but they gotta sit in back.   Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which passage?  You're wrong and trying to fix it, but you can't.
> 
> There is not context to the billboard other than the message.   It wasn't taken out of context, edited or manipulated,  the message is the message.
> 
> "Everybody else has a right to be proud and I don't deny that"  Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you proud of that has to do with being white?
Click to expand...


only minority pimps and white victims imagine the color of their skin or the color of other people's skin having a value of pride or disgrace attached to the color

you do not get credit for what past relatives have accomplished, nor do you get blame for past sins


----------



## Coloradomtnman

R.D. said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The KKK are typical white people?
> 
> The question was "Is this sign racist"?
> 
> Because the KKK is responsible for the message on this billboard, the answer is: Yes, it's racist.  By knowing the context and reading between the lines, the sign is code for "black people are inferior, etc.".
> 
> Were it some weird white people who are proud of their race who paid for the sign, and they had no problems with other races, then, no, the sign wouldn't be racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Situation ethics are always a liberal mainstay
> 
> The sign, not the author was the question.  But, hey, That's just how white folks will do you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sign was what I was talking about.  It's message doesn't exist in a vacuum.  Context is a part of the message.  Does the Bible's message have the same meaning without it's context?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one?
> 
> They can come for the ride, but they gotta sit in back.   Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which passage?  You're wrong and trying to fix it, but you can't.
> 
> There is not context to the billboard other than the message.   It wasn't taken out of context, edited or manipulated,  the message is the message.
> 
> "Everybody else has a right to be proud and I don't deny that"  Do you?
Click to expand...


The Bible in it's entirety and each passage taken alone does not exist in a vacuum.  There is context to every act of communication.

If you want to read the billboard literally, on its face value alone, you can.  But it's a message from a white, racist, hate organization and therefore it is a racist message.  Simple.

Everyone has a right feel proud and I don't deny that?  What do you mean?

Everyone has the right to be racists.  Doesn't make it any less prejudicial, hateful, or bigotted.


----------



## Asclepias

Dante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unity of race is not racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so is this billboard calling for unity of race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its calling for white pride.  What exactly do whites have to be proud of that has to do with being white other than killing other people and stealing their land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stop embarrassing other white people with your victimhood. Your white hood suits you better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you're embarrassing and most people when embarrassed turn white.
> 
> I misread your silly post. White victims see the world as if folks like you own the narrative -- killing others and taking land -- but the truth is every culture (race truly does not exist except as a human abstraction, a construct) has a history of killing others and taking land.
> 
> even native Americans were slaughtering each other and taking land. the nonsense put forth with myth that natives were noble is just pure nonsense
Click to expand...

I dont know anyone that turns white when embarrassed. I know some that turn red.

The truth is that of the all the races/cultures, whites have historically been the predominant race that have killed other races/cultures and stolen land. Doesnt matter what NA's did to each other. My brother and i used to fight all the time but we were still brothers. Whites come from outside of the family, kill and steal land. Big difference.


----------



## emilynghiem

Asclepias said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KKK Billboard Causes Stir - Ozarksfirst
> 
> 
> 
> Of course its racist. The KKK is behind it dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first principle in Kwanzaa emphasizes unity of race.
> That can be taken both ways, good or bad to have unity by race,
> but it is still "race based"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unity of race is not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay so is this billboard calling for unity of race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its calling for white pride.  What exactly do whites have to be proud of that has to do with being white other than killing other people and stealing their land?
Click to expand...


Okay so you are talking about the slogan underneath.
That is different from the billboard part that says loving  your people by race.

So let's get this straight:
* is it okay for blacks to rally black power, pride and unity based on that
and is it okay for whites to do the same
* is it okay for blacks and whites both to talk about "loving their own people by race"

And as for what do whites have to be proud of based on what you listed,
that's like saying what do blacks have to be proud of if "all they do is kill each other, steal and push drugs"

If you say that blacks can be proud of Dr. King and Nelson Mandela, Desmond Tutu and other leaders as role models
Can't you say that whites can be proud of Washington, Jefferson, Lincoln and other great leaders as role models, too?

You can  pick apart both the good and the bad,
you can say that it isn't because of race that makes these people great.

So what? Doesn't it come out even in the end,
that as much good as bad comes from any group or any person.

I have as many faults as strengths, some can be tied to my culture
from my parents and upbringing, and some come from my environment.

Why focus on the negative and get resentful, why not focus on the good that empowers
people to strive to be the best we can be, and learn from both the good and the bad we have inherited from the past.

Why this need to project onto race or religion to blame some other group outside ourselves?


----------



## Dante

Asclepias said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so is this billboard calling for unity of race?
> 
> 
> 
> No its calling for white pride.  What exactly do whites have to be proud of that has to do with being white other than killing other people and stealing their land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stop embarrassing other white people with your victimhood. Your white hood suits you better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you're embarrassing and most people when embarrassed turn white.
> 
> I misread your silly post. White victims see the world as if folks like you own the narrative -- killing others and taking land -- but the truth is every culture (race truly does not exist except as a human abstraction, a construct) has a history of killing others and taking land.
> 
> even native Americans were slaughtering each other and taking land. the nonsense put forth with myth that natives were noble is just pure nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know anyone that turns white when embarrassed. I know some that turn red.
> 
> The truth is that of the all the races/cultures, whites have historically been the predominant race that have killed other races/cultures and stolen land. Doesnt matter what NA's did to each other. My brother and i used to fight all the time but we were still brothers. Whites come from outside of the family, kill and steal land. Big difference.
Click to expand...


oh they turn white after the blood rushes out of their bodies


----------



## Asclepias

Dante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sign was what I was talking about.  It's message doesn't exist in a vacuum.  Context is a part of the message.  Does the Bible's message have the same meaning without it's context?
> 
> 
> 
> Which one?
> 
> They can come for the ride, but they gotta sit in back.   Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which passage?  You're wrong and trying to fix it, but you can't.
> 
> There is not context to the billboard other than the message.   It wasn't taken out of context, edited or manipulated,  the message is the message.
> 
> "Everybody else has a right to be proud and I don't deny that"  Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you proud of that has to do with being white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> only minority pimps and white victims imagine the color of their skin or the color of other people's skin having a value of pride or disgrace attached to the color
> 
> you do not get credit for what past relatives have accomplished, nor do you get blame for past sins
Click to expand...

I dont look for credit for past accomplishments. I have pride in being Black due to our survival under extraordinary circumstances. Only someone ignorant of that dynamic would think otherwise.


----------



## Dante

Asclepias said:


> The truth is that of the all the races/cultures, whites have historically been the predominant race that have killed other races/cultures and stolen land. Doesnt matter what NA's did to each other. My brother and i used to fight all the time but we were still brothers. Whites come from outside of the family, kill and steal land. Big difference.



wrong

you're just another imbecile on an anonymous message board


----------



## boedicca

No, it's not Racist.

It would only be racists to Zero Sum types who think that if one loves one thing, one must hate whatever is different.


----------



## Nutz

Better question...is USMB a racist forum?  


Best Answer:  OF COURSE IT IS!


----------



## Asclepias

emilynghiem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course its racist. The KKK is behind it dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first principle in Kwanzaa emphasizes unity of race.
> That can be taken both ways, good or bad to have unity by race,
> but it is still "race based"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unity of race is not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay so is this billboard calling for unity of race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its calling for white pride.  What exactly do whites have to be proud of that has to do with being white other than killing other people and stealing their land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay so you are talking about the slogan underneath.
> That is different from the billboard part that says loving  your people by race.
> 
> So let's get this straight:
> * is it okay for blacks to rally black power, pride and unity based on that
> and is it okay for whites to do the same
> * is it okay for blacks and whites both to talk about "loving their own people by race"
> 
> And as for what do whites have to be proud of based on what you listed,
> that's like saying what do blacks have to be proud of if "all they do is kill each other, steal and push drugs"
> 
> If you say that blacks can be proud of Dr. King and Nelson Mandela, Desmond Tutu and other leaders as role models
> Can't you say that whites can be proud of Washington, Jefferson, Lincoln and other great leaders as role models, too?
> 
> You can  pick apart both the good and the bad,
> you can say that it isn't because of race that makes these people great.
> 
> So what? Doesn't it come out even in the end,
> that as much good as bad comes from any group or any person.
> 
> I have as many faults as strengths, some can be tied to my culture
> from my parents and upbringing, and some come from my environment.
> 
> Why focus on the negative and get resentful, why not focus on the good that empowers
> people to strive to be the best we can be, and learn from both the good and the bad we have inherited from the past.
> 
> Why this need to project onto race or religion to blame some other group outside ourselves?
Click to expand...

I'm saying that its ok for Blacks to be proud of Black leaders because they made an impact inspite of being Black and discriminated against. What hardship has a white person gone through simply because they were white and still achieved?


----------



## emilynghiem

Asclepias said:


> Whites come from outside of the family, kill and steal land. Big difference.



This is like saying Blacks enslave and oppress each other, steal from each other,
refuse to invest in each other, and then complain like victims when they can't get ahead but stay stuck in poverty.

Great. Now how are we going to fix this mess?


----------



## Asclepias

Dante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No its calling for white pride.  What exactly do whites have to be proud of that has to do with being white other than killing other people and stealing their land?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stop embarrassing other white people with your victimhood. Your white hood suits you better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you're embarrassing and most people when embarrassed turn white.
> 
> I misread your silly post. White victims see the world as if folks like you own the narrative -- killing others and taking land -- but the truth is every culture (race truly does not exist except as a human abstraction, a construct) has a history of killing others and taking land.
> 
> even native Americans were slaughtering each other and taking land. the nonsense put forth with myth that natives were noble is just pure nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know anyone that turns white when embarrassed. I know some that turn red.
> 
> The truth is that of the all the races/cultures, whites have historically been the predominant race that have killed other races/cultures and stolen land. Doesnt matter what NA's did to each other. My brother and i used to fight all the time but we were still brothers. Whites come from outside of the family, kill and steal land. Big difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh they turn white after the blood rushes out of their bodies
Click to expand...

That only happens to white people.


----------



## Dante

Asclepias said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which one?
> 
> They can come for the ride, but they gotta sit in back.   Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which passage?  You're wrong and trying to fix it, but you can't.
> 
> There is not context to the billboard other than the message.   It wasn't taken out of context, edited or manipulated,  the message is the message.
> 
> "Everybody else has a right to be proud and I don't deny that"  Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you proud of that has to do with being white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> only minority pimps and white victims imagine the color of their skin or the color of other people's skin having a value of pride or disgrace attached to the color
> 
> you do not get credit for what past relatives have accomplished, nor do you get blame for past sins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont look for credit for past accomplishments. I have pride in being Black due to our survival under extraordinary circumstances. Only someone ignorant of that dynamic would think otherwise.
Click to expand...


you cannot claim pride in what others have accomplished. The old negroes never whined as much as people like you. The whiners never accomplish anything.

Using your logic and argument you May as well say Daughters of the American Revolution are more American than their peers simply because their ancestors fought

good grief, you must have majored in some ethnic studies program. sad.


----------



## Dante

Asclepias said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop embarrassing other white people with your victimhood. Your white hood suits you better
> 
> 
> 
> I'm white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you're embarrassing and most people when embarrassed turn white.
> 
> I misread your silly post. White victims see the world as if folks like you own the narrative -- killing others and taking land -- but the truth is every culture (race truly does not exist except as a human abstraction, a construct) has a history of killing others and taking land.
> 
> even native Americans were slaughtering each other and taking land. the nonsense put forth with myth that natives were noble is just pure nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know anyone that turns white when embarrassed. I know some that turn red.
> 
> The truth is that of the all the races/cultures, whites have historically been the predominant race that have killed other races/cultures and stolen land. Doesnt matter what NA's did to each other. My brother and i used to fight all the time but we were still brothers. Whites come from outside of the family, kill and steal land. Big difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh they turn white after the blood rushes out of their bodies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That only happens to white people.
Click to expand...

\
blacks turn ashen white

true story


----------



## Asclepias

emilynghiem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites come from outside of the family, kill and steal land. Big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is like saying Blacks enslave and oppress each other, steal from each other,
> refuse to invest in each other, and then complain like victims when they can't get ahead but stay stuck in poverty.
> 
> Great. Now how are we going to fix this mess?
Click to expand...

Exactly. People can do whatever to each other. That doesnt give whites license to step in from outside and do the same thing.. Thats a choice whites made.


----------



## Asclepias

Dante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Which passage?  You're wrong and trying to fix it, but you can't.
> 
> There is not context to the billboard other than the message.   It wasn't taken out of context, edited or manipulated,  the message is the message.
> 
> "Everybody else has a right to be proud and I don't deny that"  Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you proud of that has to do with being white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> only minority pimps and white victims imagine the color of their skin or the color of other people's skin having a value of pride or disgrace attached to the color
> 
> you do not get credit for what past relatives have accomplished, nor do you get blame for past sins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont look for credit for past accomplishments. I have pride in being Black due to our survival under extraordinary circumstances. Only someone ignorant of that dynamic would think otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you cannot claim pride in what others have accomplished. The old negroes never whined as much as people like you. The whiners never accomplish anything.
> 
> Using your logic and argument you May as well say Daughters of the American Revolution are more American than their peers simply because their ancestors fought
> 
> good grief, you must have majored in some ethnic studies program. sad.
Click to expand...

I can claim whatever I want to. You dont dictate that. Older Blacks understood the inherent cognative dissonance in whites so they didnt waste their time complaining. More Blacks should get back to that. Your last sentence shows your complete lack of reading comprehension as to why I am proud of my Black people.


----------



## Swagger

The funny thing is, no-one's explained how the sign imparts a racist message.


----------



## Asclepias

Dante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm white?
> 
> 
> 
> you're embarrassing and most people when embarrassed turn white.
> 
> I misread your silly post. White victims see the world as if folks like you own the narrative -- killing others and taking land -- but the truth is every culture (race truly does not exist except as a human abstraction, a construct) has a history of killing others and taking land.
> 
> even native Americans were slaughtering each other and taking land. the nonsense put forth with myth that natives were noble is just pure nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know anyone that turns white when embarrassed. I know some that turn red.
> 
> The truth is that of the all the races/cultures, whites have historically been the predominant race that have killed other races/cultures and stolen land. Doesnt matter what NA's did to each other. My brother and i used to fight all the time but we were still brothers. Whites come from outside of the family, kill and steal land. Big difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh they turn white after the blood rushes out of their bodies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That only happens to white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> \
> blacks turn ashen white
> 
> true story
Click to expand...

Only when there is no lotion around and the air lacks moisture.  Has nothing to do with embarrassment.


----------



## Asclepias

Swagger said:


> The funny thing is, no-one's explained how the sign imparts a racist message.


Its sponsored by the KKK dummy.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Swagger said:


> The funny thing is, no-one's explained how the sign imparts a racist message.



It's code for: you should hate black people.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Asclepias said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're embarrassing and most people when embarrassed turn white.
> 
> I misread your silly post. White victims see the world as if folks like you own the narrative -- killing others and taking land -- but the truth is every culture (race truly does not exist except as a human abstraction, a construct) has a history of killing others and taking land.
> 
> even native Americans were slaughtering each other and taking land. the nonsense put forth with myth that natives were noble is just pure nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know anyone that turns white when embarrassed. I know some that turn red.
> 
> The truth is that of the all the races/cultures, whites have historically been the predominant race that have killed other races/cultures and stolen land. Doesnt matter what NA's did to each other. My brother and i used to fight all the time but we were still brothers. Whites come from outside of the family, kill and steal land. Big difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh they turn white after the blood rushes out of their bodies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That only happens to white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> \
> blacks turn ashen white
> 
> true story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only when there is no lotion around and the air lacks moisture.  Has nothing to do with embarrassment.
Click to expand...


That's not white.  That's ashy.


----------



## Swagger

Asclepias said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, no-one's explained how the sign imparts a racist message.
> 
> 
> 
> Its sponsored by the KKK dummy.
Click to expand...


So? Does that mean everything the KKK and its members do is racist? I mean, are the taxes levied against Klan members racist money? Is the water they drink racist?


----------



## Asclepias

Coloradomtnman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know anyone that turns white when embarrassed. I know some that turn red.
> 
> The truth is that of the all the races/cultures, whites have historically been the predominant race that have killed other races/cultures and stolen land. Doesnt matter what NA's did to each other. My brother and i used to fight all the time but we were still brothers. Whites come from outside of the family, kill and steal land. Big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh they turn white after the blood rushes out of their bodies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That only happens to white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> \
> blacks turn ashen white
> 
> true story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only when there is no lotion around and the air lacks moisture.  Has nothing to do with embarrassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not white.  That's ashy.
Click to expand...

He did say "ashen white" so I thought thats what he meant.


----------



## Asclepias

Swagger said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, no-one's explained how the sign imparts a racist message.
> 
> 
> 
> Its sponsored by the KKK dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Does that mean everything the KKK and its members do is racist? I mean, are the taxes levied against Klan members racist money? Is the water they drink racist?
Click to expand...

Yes. Everything the KKK does is racist. What kind of idiot are you that you dont know this?


----------



## Swagger

Coloradomtnman said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, no-one's explained how the sign imparts a racist message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's code for: you should hate black people.
Click to expand...


No, it's a sign written in plain English calling for White pride. There's no secret "code".


----------



## FA_Q2

squeeze berry said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The current cultural meaning of "racist" is the assumption that all people of a given racial background have behavioral, intellectual, physical, and/or moral traits in common - just because of their racial background.
> 
> To describe "white people" (presumably European Caucasians) as "your" people obviously presumes that "white people" have traits in common that non-"white people" do not have.  Thus, the sign is "racist."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then Eric Holder is a racist and so is the NAACP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they are but that type of racism is currently socially acceptable.  it shouldn't be but it is.
> The sign is clearly racist.  Get to your point OP because I doubt that this was it.  I have a feeling that squeeze beat you to it though.
> 
> I don't see why you are doing back flips on this one Colorado.  The sign is racist by itself without bothering with the KKK.  When you create something that is exclusive based on race it is racist, period.  If the black water fountain were the exact same fountain and the white water fountain it would still be a racist thing to separate white and black drinking fountains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> acceptable double standards?
Click to expand...

As far as society goes, yes.  That is the current way things work no matter how ass backwards it might be.

There is a totally different response publicly to a black panther than there is to a KKK member.  Completely different.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Swagger said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, no-one's explained how the sign imparts a racist message.
> 
> 
> 
> Its sponsored by the KKK dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Does that mean everything the KKK and its members do is racist? I mean, are the taxes levied against Klan members racist money? Is the water they drink racist?
Click to expand...


The Logical Fallacies False Analogy


----------



## Asclepias

Coloradomtnman said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, no-one's explained how the sign imparts a racist message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's code for: you should hate black people.
Click to expand...

Swagger thinks he is blessed with intelligence simply due to being white.  He thinks everyone else is clueless.


----------



## Swagger

Asclepias said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, no-one's explained how the sign imparts a racist message.
> 
> 
> 
> Its sponsored by the KKK dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Does that mean everything the KKK and its members do is racist? I mean, are the taxes levied against Klan members racist money? Is the water they drink racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Everything the KKK does is racist. What kind of idiot are you that you dont know this?
Click to expand...


Even changing a tyre?


----------



## Asclepias

Swagger said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, no-one's explained how the sign imparts a racist message.
> 
> 
> 
> Its sponsored by the KKK dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Does that mean everything the KKK and its members do is racist? I mean, are the taxes levied against Klan members racist money? Is the water they drink racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Everything the KKK does is racist. What kind of idiot are you that you dont know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even changing a tyre?
Click to expand...

Even changing a tire.


----------



## Swagger

Asclepias said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, no-one's explained how the sign imparts a racist message.
> 
> 
> 
> Its sponsored by the KKK dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Does that mean everything the KKK and its members do is racist? I mean, are the taxes levied against Klan members racist money? Is the water they drink racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Everything the KKK does is racist. What kind of idiot are you that you dont know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even changing a tyre?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even changing a tire.
Click to expand...


Quoted for posterity.


----------



## emilynghiem

Asclepias said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why this need to project onto race or religion to blame some other group outside ourselves?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying that its ok for Blacks to be proud of Black leaders because they made an impact inspite of being Black and discriminated against. What hardship has a white person gone through simply because they were white and still achieved?
Click to expand...


Funny, I find that the black leaders like Allen West who are most successful, and never get mistaken for thugs "just because they are black," don't use race as the reason to blame for being discriminated against.

Here, look at this example of a woman raped and left for dead because she was white:
Trisha Meili
The one person who was a physical victim in that case, targeted by race, refuses to be labeled as one,
while the men were crying out as victims of racism?

Also, as was pointed out to me fairly recently,
Irish slaves were equally bred by rape. it wasn't  just the blacks who were bred this way as cattle.
The white slaves, especially the Irish were considered even less valuable, and that's why
they were raped by black slaves to breed darker skin as more valued. 

The Irish Slave Trade The Forgotten White Slaves Global Research

I doubt the black slaves can be said to be treated better, but they were worth more.

Once you are enslaved, and the genocide is carried in the bloodline
it creates lasting spiritual damage and takes a lot more to heal that
than just saying they were treated better.

My theory is half the reason there is so much animosity between certain
whites and blacks is that the whites who were enslaved, too,
carry the same injuries, and both are projecting onto each other.

I think this is spiritual and concentrated in specific people.
We generalize the black/white racism, but if you really focus
on which people struggle more with it, you might find spiritual
influences those people inherit and carry that are beyond what other people do.

My bf has Irish background, and I am guessing some of his
struggle with forgiving and not repeating the cycle of black/white racism
 is because of Irish slavery mixed in with Black slavery.
I think he carries some of that resentment on a spiritual level
that isn't from this lifetime.

So yes, some White people struggle with stuff they are born with,
similar to Black people or Native Americans who carry karma
from their national or ethnic heritage. Each person is different.
Some of it is religious karma, some national, racial or political, all kinds
of karma can be passed down for future generations to hash out.

Until the cycle is broken, it keeps passing down until the buck finally stops....


----------



## Asclepias

Swagger said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its sponsored by the KKK dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So? Does that mean everything the KKK and its members do is racist? I mean, are the taxes levied against Klan members racist money? Is the water they drink racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Everything the KKK does is racist. What kind of idiot are you that you dont know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even changing a tyre?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even changing a tire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quoted for posterity.
Click to expand...

Screen shot it. It will last longer.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Swagger said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, no-one's explained how the sign imparts a racist message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's code for: you should hate black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's a sign written in plain English calling for White pride. There's no secret "code".
Click to expand...


Oh, the code isn't secret.  The words "white pride" may literally mean proud of the white race, but what it really means is other races are inferior to the white race.  You can pretend that isn't it's meaning, but...


----------



## FA_Q2

Swagger said:


> The funny thing is, no-one's explained how the sign imparts a racist message.


White pride is, in itself, a racist construct - the very idea of being prideful because you are whit is to the exclusion of being any other race.

You can claim the words themselves are not racist but that would be dishonest in their actual usage.  I have never heard anyone anywhere seriously utter the words white or black pride without them being bigots and racists.  The very idea of pride in your race seems to only emanate from those that see other races as less than their own.  Otherwise, why would you have pride in your race?  What is there to be prideful about being a specific color?  Come up with a reason for the billboard that is NOT racist.  I am certainly at a loss for a single reason to be prideful of being white that is not based squarely on the idea that my particular race is somehow superior.


Aciples is a clear and perfect example right here in this thread.  He is spouting racists bullshit all over the place and what do you hear right afterward: he is proud of being black.


----------



## FA_Q2

Coloradomtnman said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, no-one's explained how the sign imparts a racist message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's code for: you should hate black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's a sign written in plain English calling for White pride. There's no secret "code".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, the code isn't secret.  The words "white pride" may literally mean proud of the white race, but what it really means is other races are inferior to the white race.  You can pretend that isn't it's meaning, but...
Click to expand...

Its not secrete code - it is plain English and is still racist.


----------



## Asclepias

emilynghiem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why this need to project onto race or religion to blame some other group outside ourselves?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying that its ok for Blacks to be proud of Black leaders because they made an impact inspite of being Black and discriminated against. What hardship has a white person gone through simply because they were white and still achieved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, I find that the black leaders like Allen West who are most successful, and never get mistaken for thugs "just because they are black," don't use race as the reason to blame for being discriminated against.
> 
> Here, look at this example of a woman raped and left for dead because she was white:
> Trisha Meili
> The one person who was a physical victim in that case, targeted by race, refuses to be labeled as one,
> while the men were crying out as victims of racism?
> 
> Also, as was pointed out to me fairly recently,
> Irish slaves were equally bred by rape. it wasn't  just the blacks who were bred this way as cattle.
> The white slaves, especially the Irish were considered even less valuable, and that's why
> they were raped by black slaves to breed darker skin as more valued.
> 
> The Irish Slave Trade The Forgotten White Slaves Global Research
> 
> I doubt the black slaves can be said to be treated better, but they were worth more.
> 
> Once you are enslaved, and the genocide is carried in the bloodline
> it creates lasting spiritual damage and takes a lot more to heal that
> than just saying they were treated better.
> 
> My theory is half the reason there is so much animosity between certain
> whites and blacks is that the whites who were enslaved, too,
> carry the same injuries, and both are projecting onto each other.
> 
> I think this is spiritual and concentrated in specific people.
> We generalize the black/white racism, but if you really focus
> on which people struggle more with it, you might find spiritual
> influences those people inherit and carry that are beyond what other people do.
> 
> My bf has Irish background, and I am guessing some of his
> struggle with forgiving and not repeating the cycle of black/white racism
> is because of Irish slavery mixed in with Black slavery.
> I think he carries some of that resentment on a spiritual level
> that isn't from this lifetime.
> 
> So yes, some White people struggle with stuff they are born with,
> similar to Black people or Native Americans who carry karma
> from their national or ethnic heritage. Each person is different.
> Some of it is religious karma, some national, racial or political, all kinds
> of karma can be passed down for future generations to hash out.
> 
> Until the cycle is broken, it keeps passing down until the buck finally stops....
Click to expand...

i think you are missing the point. You are usually reasonable so I am going to give you this video link. If you are the person you seem to be you will find this valuable.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Swagger said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, no-one's explained how the sign imparts a racist message.
> 
> 
> 
> Its sponsored by the KKK dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Does that mean everything the KKK and its members do is racist? I mean, are the taxes levied against Klan members racist money? Is the water they drink racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Everything the KKK does is racist. What kind of idiot are you that you dont know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even changing a tyre?
Click to expand...


Only if its on a lorry with a confederate ensign sticker.


----------



## Asclepias

FA_Q2 said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, no-one's explained how the sign imparts a racist message.
> 
> 
> 
> White pride is, in itself, a racist construct - the very idea of being prideful because you are whit is to the exclusion of being any other race.
> 
> You can claim the words themselves are not racist but that would be dishonest in their actual usage.  I have never heard anyone anywhere seriously utter the words white or black pride without them being bigots and racists.  The very idea of pride in your race seems to only emanate from those that see other races as less than their own.  Otherwise, why would you have pride in your race?  What is there to be prideful about being a specific color?  Come up with a reason for the billboard that is NOT racist.  I am certainly at a loss for a single reason to be prideful of being white that is not based squarely on the idea that my particular race is somehow superior.
> 
> 
> Aciples is a clear and perfect example right here in this thread.  He is spouting racists bullshit all over the place and what do you hear right afterward: he is proud of being black.
Click to expand...

Of course I'm proud of being Black. I am a member of a group that has been discriminated against and faced the worst racism you can find in the history of the planet. Inspite of all that I am still moving/progressing and I owe that to my genes.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KKK Billboard Causes Stir - Ozarksfirst
> 
> 
> 
> Of course its racist. The KKK is behind it dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first principle in Kwanzaa emphasizes unity of race.
> That can be taken both ways, good or bad to have unity by race,
> but it is still "race based"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unity of race is not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay so is this billboard calling for unity of race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its calling for white pride.  What exactly do whites have to be proud of that has to do with being white other than killing other people and stealing their land?
Click to expand...

 
What's wrong with that? 

Is this OK?


----------



## FA_Q2

Asclepias said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, no-one's explained how the sign imparts a racist message.
> 
> 
> 
> White pride is, in itself, a racist construct - the very idea of being prideful because you are whit is to the exclusion of being any other race.
> 
> You can claim the words themselves are not racist but that would be dishonest in their actual usage.  I have never heard anyone anywhere seriously utter the words white or black pride without them being bigots and racists.  The very idea of pride in your race seems to only emanate from those that see other races as less than their own.  Otherwise, why would you have pride in your race?  What is there to be prideful about being a specific color?  Come up with a reason for the billboard that is NOT racist.  I am certainly at a loss for a single reason to be prideful of being white that is not based squarely on the idea that my particular race is somehow superior.
> 
> 
> Aciples is a clear and perfect example right here in this thread.  He is spouting racists bullshit all over the place and what do you hear right afterward: he is proud of being black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I'm proud of being Black. I am a member of a group that has been discriminated against and faced the worst racism you can find in the history of the planet. Inspite of all that I am still moving/progressing and I owe that to my genes.
Click to expand...

Because they are superior and whites certainly do not have any cause to be proud as whites are not nearly as resilient as blacks or have any reason to be proud blah blah blah.

As I said - racist.  I do not care what your internal reasoning is or how you rationalize your racism - that is irrelevant to me.  The fact is that you are proving my point that I was making to swagger and colorado.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, no-one's explained how the sign imparts a racist message.
> 
> 
> 
> White pride is, in itself, a racist construct - the very idea of being prideful because you are whit is to the exclusion of being any other race.
> 
> You can claim the words themselves are not racist but that would be dishonest in their actual usage.  I have never heard anyone anywhere seriously utter the words white or black pride without them being bigots and racists.  The very idea of pride in your race seems to only emanate from those that see other races as less than their own.  Otherwise, why would you have pride in your race?  What is there to be prideful about being a specific color?  Come up with a reason for the billboard that is NOT racist.  I am certainly at a loss for a single reason to be prideful of being white that is not based squarely on the idea that my particular race is somehow superior.
> 
> 
> Aciples is a clear and perfect example right here in this thread.  He is spouting racists bullshit all over the place and what do you hear right afterward: he is proud of being black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I'm proud of being Black. I am a member of a group that has been discriminated against and faced the worst racism you can find in the history of the planet. Inspite of all that I am still moving/progressing and I owe that to my genes.
Click to expand...

 
You owe it to affirmative action.,

Then what's wrong with being proud of being white?  If you can be proud of being black, I can be proud of being white.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

FA_Q2 said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, no-one's explained how the sign imparts a racist message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's code for: you should hate black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's a sign written in plain English calling for White pride. There's no secret "code".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, the code isn't secret.  The words "white pride" may literally mean proud of the white race, but what it really means is other races are inferior to the white race.  You can pretend that isn't it's meaning, but...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not secrete code - it is plain English and is still racist.
Click to expand...


I think your standards are too strict.  I see nothing wrong in feeling pride in your race as long as you don't believe that other races are inferior.  I feel proud of my heritage without perceiving others' heritages as inferior to mine.  I think its weird to feel racial pride, but not inherently racist.


----------



## Asclepias

FA_Q2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, no-one's explained how the sign imparts a racist message.
> 
> 
> 
> White pride is, in itself, a racist construct - the very idea of being prideful because you are whit is to the exclusion of being any other race.
> 
> You can claim the words themselves are not racist but that would be dishonest in their actual usage.  I have never heard anyone anywhere seriously utter the words white or black pride without them being bigots and racists.  The very idea of pride in your race seems to only emanate from those that see other races as less than their own.  Otherwise, why would you have pride in your race?  What is there to be prideful about being a specific color?  Come up with a reason for the billboard that is NOT racist.  I am certainly at a loss for a single reason to be prideful of being white that is not based squarely on the idea that my particular race is somehow superior.
> 
> 
> Aciples is a clear and perfect example right here in this thread.  He is spouting racists bullshit all over the place and what do you hear right afterward: he is proud of being black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I'm proud of being Black. I am a member of a group that has been discriminated against and faced the worst racism you can find in the history of the planet. Inspite of all that I am still moving/progressing and I owe that to my genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they are superior and whites certainly do not have any cause to be proud as whites are not nearly as resilient as blacks or have any reason to be proud blah blah blah.
> 
> As I said - racist.  I do not care what your internal reasoning is or how you rationalize your racism - that is irrelevant to me.  The fact is that you are proving my point that I was making to swagger and colorado.
Click to expand...

i never asked you to care. I was just informing you. What you care about is irrelevant to me.


----------



## Asclepias

Coloradomtnman said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, no-one's explained how the sign imparts a racist message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's code for: you should hate black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's a sign written in plain English calling for White pride. There's no secret "code".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, the code isn't secret.  The words "white pride" may literally mean proud of the white race, but what it really means is other races are inferior to the white race.  You can pretend that isn't it's meaning, but...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not secrete code - it is plain English and is still racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think your standards are too strict.  I see nothing wrong in feeling pride in your race as long as you Long as you don't believe that other races are inferior.  I feel proud of my heritage without perceiving others' heritages as inferior to mine.  I think its weird to feel racial pride, but not inherently racist.
Click to expand...

His standards are his alone to deal with. I have no problem with people having racial pride. I am just asking what do whites have to be proud of due to being white. No one can seem to give me an answer on that.


----------



## FA_Q2

Coloradomtnman said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, no-one's explained how the sign imparts a racist message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's code for: you should hate black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's a sign written in plain English calling for White pride. There's no secret "code".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, the code isn't secret.  The words "white pride" may literally mean proud of the white race, but what it really means is other races are inferior to the white race.  You can pretend that isn't it's meaning, but...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not secrete code - it is plain English and is still racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think your standards are too strict.  I see nothing wrong in feeling pride in your race as long as you don't believe that other races are inferior.  I feel proud of my heritage without perceiving others' heritages as inferior to mine.  I think its weird to feel racial pride, but not inherently racist.
Click to expand...

Really.  You do not see your heritage as superior at all?  then where does that 'pride' come in?  What are you proud of?


----------



## emilynghiem

Conservative65 said:


> Then what's wrong with being proud of being white?  If you can be proud of being black, I can be proud of being white.



I agree that pride by race goes both ways.

As for successes, it's usually because people forgive their setbacks
and focus on what they can and have done well, and keep pushing to better themselves.
Last I checked this was independent of race, and if you are depending on "Affirmative Action" for it, good luck.

The people I know most successful do not use race as either a reason, crutch, pro or con.
It is a factor like anything else that influences what we do personally or culturally.
And like anything else, can have good and bad sides to it, so what.

Cannot wait for people to get past this stage of nitpicking over race, religion or political party.
Those are all factors that influence how we express our thoughts and actions,
but as for the SPIRIT of how we do things and treat each other
there is either good will for all, or ill will towards some people or group.

So that ill will and unforgiveness behind projected blame
is what causes problems regardless of race, religion or political label.

It is a spiritual process first, underneath it all,
and then it verbalizes and manifests in terms of relations between "race, religion or party."

But it comes from inside each person, independent of affiliation, before it becomes collective 
associated with one group or another, depending on our own viewpoint and where we are coming from equally.

Mutual projection until we learn to resolve the mutual problems getting blamed back and forth in an endless cycle.


----------



## Conservative65

emilynghiem said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then what's wrong with being proud of being white?  If you can be proud of being black, I can be proud of being white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that pride by race goes both ways.
> 
> As for successes, it's usually because people forgive their setbacks
> and focus on what they can and have done well, and keep pushing to better themselves.
> Last I checked this was independent of race, and if you are depending on "Affirmative Action" for it, good luck.
> 
> The people I know most successful do not use race as either a reason, crutch, pro or con.
> It is a factor like anything else that influences what we do personally or culturally.
> And like anything else, can have good and bad sides to it, so what.
> 
> Cannot wait for people to get past this stage of nitpicking over race, religion or political party.
> Those are all factors that influence how we express our thoughts and actions,
> but as for the SPIRIT of how we do things and treat each other
> there is either good will for all, or ill will towards some people or group.
> 
> So that ill will and unforgiveness behind projected blame
> is what causes problems regardless of race, religion or political label.
> 
> It is a spiritual process first, underneath it all,
> and then it verbalizes and manifests in terms of relations between "race, religion or party."
> 
> But it comes from inside each person, independent of affiliation, before it becomes collective
> associated with one group or another, depending on our own viewpoint and where we are coming from equally.
> 
> Mutual projection until we learn to resolve the mutual problems getting blamed back and forth in an endless cycle.
Click to expand...

 
My problem with the affirmative action concept is that the people who support it say using race not to hire is wrong yet when the same things is used to hire, they see nothing wrong with it.  If using race is wrong, it's wrong in both cases.


----------



## FA_Q2

Asclepias said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's code for: you should hate black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a sign written in plain English calling for White pride. There's no secret "code".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, the code isn't secret.  The words "white pride" may literally mean proud of the white race, but what it really means is other races are inferior to the white race.  You can pretend that isn't it's meaning, but...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not secrete code - it is plain English and is still racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think your standards are too strict.  I see nothing wrong in feeling pride in your race as long as you Long as you don't believe that other races are inferior.  I feel proud of my heritage without perceiving others' heritages as inferior to mine.  I think its weird to feel racial pride, but not inherently racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His standards are his alone to deal with. I have no problem with people having racial pride. I am just asking what do whites have to be proud of due to being white. No one can seem to give me an answer on that.
Click to expand...

most modern science was discovered by whites.  The most powerful and wealthy nation on the planet was founded by whites.  Einstein, Newton Hawking - all white all advanced our understanding of the universe more than anyone else in their time.  

I can come up with dozens of examples.  none of it has a whit to do with race though - race was just a coincidence in what they accomplished.


----------



## FA_Q2

Conservative65 said:


> My problem with the affirmative action concept is that the people who support it say using race not to hire is wrong yet when the same things is used to hire, they see nothing wrong with it.  If using race is wrong, it's wrong in both cases.


And we are back to the socially acceptable double standard that exists today.


----------



## emilynghiem

Asclepias said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's code for: you should hate black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a sign written in plain English calling for White pride. There's no secret "code".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, the code isn't secret.  The words "white pride" may literally mean proud of the white race, but what it really means is other races are inferior to the white race.  You can pretend that isn't it's meaning, but...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not secrete code - it is plain English and is still racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think your standards are too strict.  I see nothing wrong in feeling pride in your race as long as you Long as you don't believe that other races are inferior.  I feel proud of my heritage without perceiving others' heritages as inferior to mine.  I think its weird to feel racial pride, but not inherently racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His standards are his alone to deal with. I have no problem with people having racial pride. I am just asking what do whites have to be proud of due to being white. No one can seem to give me an answer on that.
Click to expand...


I gave you examples.
if you can say Dr. King, Tutu and Mandela are Black leaders to be proud of
you can say that Washington, Jefferson and Lincoln are White leaders to be proud of.

The Natural laws that were written down and established in writing by the Constitutional founders
could be credited to the White Americans of European descendants if you want to identify them by race.

These laws came from God, from Nature, not White men
and as you pointed out, some of the criticial govt ideas were influenced by Native Americans
who had tribal structures.

But if you are going to identify the Founding Fathers as White,
you can give as much credit for the good side as you can blame them for the genocide and bad side of 
setting up America as it was back then to grow to a better place where equal justice could later be realized.

It looks to me like it takes equal contribution of ALL people from ALL races, nations, religions and ethnic cultures
to put the best ideas together for society to mature to its maximum ideal state.

I don't see any need to demonize one group or another which doesn't help but just distracts with division and ill will.


----------



## emilynghiem

FA_Q2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a sign written in plain English calling for White pride. There's no secret "code".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the code isn't secret.  The words "white pride" may literally mean proud of the white race, but what it really means is other races are inferior to the white race.  You can pretend that isn't it's meaning, but...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not secrete code - it is plain English and is still racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think your standards are too strict.  I see nothing wrong in feeling pride in your race as long as you Long as you don't believe that other races are inferior.  I feel proud of my heritage without perceiving others' heritages as inferior to mine.  I think its weird to feel racial pride, but not inherently racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His standards are his alone to deal with. I have no problem with people having racial pride. I am just asking what do whites have to be proud of due to being white. No one can seem to give me an answer on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> most modern science was discovered by whites.  The most powerful and wealthy nation on the planet was founded by whites.  Einstein, Newton Hawking - all white all advanced our understanding of the universe more than anyone else in their time.
> 
> I can come up with dozens of examples.  none of it has a whit to do with race though - race was just a coincidence in what they accomplished.
Click to expand...


I would say that the "linear" culture of the "Eurocentric" lineage
helps to document progress in recorded history.

This culture is criticized for being TOO patriarchal and TOO rigid,
and not taking into account the more "holistic" contributions by all other people and groups.

But for science, history and business, this "linear" type model
lends structure that has allowed people to document and learn from history,
even though the biases are criticized as flawed. At least we have something
we CAN use to establish a consensus, using all other knowledge from all nations
cultures and groups we can include in this system of documenting collective human history.

Our legal system is a huge mess and is not equal at all,
but as pointed out, it is still a stable structure by which we can introduce reforms to perfect it into more developed forms
and process, such as by emphasizing conflict resolution, mediation and consensus which would ensure diversity
is included and not censored by majority rule or political force.


----------



## Conservative65

FA_Q2 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My problem with the affirmative action concept is that the people who support it say using race not to hire is wrong yet when the same things is used to hire, they see nothing wrong with it.  If using race is wrong, it's wrong in both cases.
> 
> 
> 
> And we are back to the socially acceptable double standard that exists today.
Click to expand...

 
I'm not Liberal so I don't accept it.


----------



## boedicca

T


FA_Q2 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My problem with the affirmative action concept is that the people who support it say using race not to hire is wrong yet when the same things is used to hire, they see nothing wrong with it.  If using race is wrong, it's wrong in both cases.
> 
> 
> 
> And we are back to the socially acceptable double standard that exists today.
Click to expand...


It's just part of the Liberal Double Standard that Jonah Goldeberg so effectively described:

The Year in liberal double standards New York Post


----------



## FA_Q2

Conservative65 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My problem with the affirmative action concept is that the people who support it say using race not to hire is wrong yet when the same things is used to hire, they see nothing wrong with it.  If using race is wrong, it's wrong in both cases.
> 
> 
> 
> And we are back to the socially acceptable double standard that exists today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not Liberal so I don't accept it.
Click to expand...

lol.  Nor do I but that was not what I was saying.  It is socially acceptable right now even if that acceptance is something you or I would consider _wrong.  _Unfortunately it does not seem that will change anytime soon either.


----------



## Dante

what a waste of bandwidth


----------



## Conservative65

FA_Q2 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My problem with the affirmative action concept is that the people who support it say using race not to hire is wrong yet when the same things is used to hire, they see nothing wrong with it.  If using race is wrong, it's wrong in both cases.
> 
> 
> 
> And we are back to the socially acceptable double standard that exists today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not Liberal so I don't accept it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  Nor do I but that was not what I was saying.  It is socially acceptable right now even if that acceptance is something you or I would consider _wrong.  _Unfortunately it does not seem that will change anytime soon either.
Click to expand...

 
As long as the blame whitey crowd can convince legislators that those never having owned a slave owe something to those that never were slaves, it won't change. 

Those benefitting from affirmative action will say they only want to be judged by their qualifications yet are willing to accept race as being one of those qualifications when the ones they have don't cut it.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Is this the place where I can pretend that one group is like another?  Great!

PETA are Nazis...Am I doing it right?  Sure PETA never killed anyone but I love false equivalent arguments


----------



## emilynghiem

Conservative65 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My problem with the affirmative action concept is that the people who support it say using race not to hire is wrong yet when the same things is used to hire, they see nothing wrong with it.  If using race is wrong, it's wrong in both cases.
> 
> 
> 
> And we are back to the socially acceptable double standard that exists today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not Liberal so I don't accept it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  Nor do I but that was not what I was saying.  It is socially acceptable right now even if that acceptance is something you or I would consider _wrong.  _Unfortunately it does not seem that will change anytime soon either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as the blame whitey crowd can convince legislators that those never having owned a slave owe something to those that never were slaves, it won't change.
> 
> Those benefitting from affirmative action will say they only want to be judged by their qualifications yet are willing to accept race as being one of those qualifications when the ones they have don't cut it.
Click to expand...


Now Conservative65
To be perfectly fair
it is true that because of slavery laws, where many slaves did not own property not even their own bodies which were by law the legal property of others,
whole generations are left 150 years behind on the learning curve.

Where not only do they have no understanding or experience with ownership
but inherited RESENTMENT of laws and property as if this is "white man's culture"

So this very thing they are so against
is enslaving them as victims.

(And yes, there WERE black owners of black slaves in comparable % but not comparable #, and WERE free blacks and free slaves who did get away from this victim mentality. 

But that doesn't speak for the blacks who ARE caught in the cycle of lack of economic education and experience, whether you want to blame whoever for that. It is a factor in the Black community that feeds the crime and incarceration cycles, the self-hated and rebellion and blame. Until the  wounds and genocidal scourge of slavery are fully healed, it IS carried in the conscience and DOES have repercussion on future generations. This is something inherited from slavery, from genocidal raping and wiping out the lineage and connection of people to their families and heritage so we have whole generations carrying that anger and expressing it in destructive ways as a result.)

I would not blame a rape victim for going through stages of "not trusting
men" or wanting to be around them because it triggers this emotional response.
It can take a lifetime to heal of that, and the process isn't helped by blaming the victim.

With whole groups, it takes SEVERAL generations to heal of this genocide.
Look at Native Americans with drinking and gambling problems.
How much of that was already there, and how much was from the oppression and loss of land and culture carried down, who knows? Only God knows where this ill will came from.

But the common factor to healing is FORGIVENESS which is a mutual process.

Just pushing blame back and forth
is like tossing the  garbage back and forth over the same fence
where neither neighbor is actually getting rid of the problem.

We keep dumping it back in the other neighbor's yard
thinking it's their responsibility to clean it up. And they do the same.
And the garbage goes back and forth without fixing anything!


----------



## Conservative65

emilynghiem said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My problem with the affirmative action concept is that the people who support it say using race not to hire is wrong yet when the same things is used to hire, they see nothing wrong with it.  If using race is wrong, it's wrong in both cases.
> 
> 
> 
> And we are back to the socially acceptable double standard that exists today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not Liberal so I don't accept it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  Nor do I but that was not what I was saying.  It is socially acceptable right now even if that acceptance is something you or I would consider _wrong.  _Unfortunately it does not seem that will change anytime soon either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as the blame whitey crowd can convince legislators that those never having owned a slave owe something to those that never were slaves, it won't change.
> 
> Those benefitting from affirmative action will say they only want to be judged by their qualifications yet are willing to accept race as being one of those qualifications when the ones they have don't cut it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now Conservative65
> To be perfectly fair
> it is true that because of slavery laws, where many slaves did not own property not even their own bodies which were by law the legal property of others,
> whole generations are left 150 behind on the learning curve.
> 
> Where not only do they have no understanding or experience with ownership
> but inherited RESENTMENT of laws and property as if this is "white man's culture"
> 
> So this very thing they are so against
> is enslaving them as victims.
> 
> I would not blame a rape victim for going through stages of not trusting
> men or wanting to be around them because it triggers this emotional response.
> 
> It takes SEVERAL generations to heal of this genocide.
> Look at Native Americans with drinking and gambling problems.
> How much of that was already there and how much was from the oppression
> carried down, who knows? Only God knows where this ill will came from.
> 
> But the common factor to healing is FORGIVENESS which is a mutual process.
> Just pushing blame back and forth
> is like tossing the  garbage back and forth over the same fence
> where neither neighbor is actually getting rid of the problem.
> 
> We keep dumping it back in the other neighbor's yard
> thinking it's their responsibility to clean it up. And they do the same.
> And the garbage goes back and forth without fixing anything!
Click to expand...

 
My family, one of white heritage, didn't come to this country until 1905 from E.Europe.  We never owned slaves nor lived here until 40 years after slavery ended. 

I wouldn't blame a rape victim for going through those stages.  I would have a problem is the descendents of that rape victim blamed descendents of the rapist 150 years later. 

The only type of forgiveness many who support AA want is for white people to sit down, shut up, and take the blame inlcuding those of us whose family wasn't here during the time for which they want white people to take the blame.  I have nothing for which to ask forgiveness on this matter nor no forgiveness to give. 

As for several generations, my first year in school was the first year blacks and whites went to school together at the same school.  That was 3 generations back.  I am also a former school teacher that quite often heard the "you're only saying that to me because I'm black" excuses. 

As long as being white despite my family not being here during slave times means I should be expected to accept AA as a policy, I'll keep dumping the trash back.  My family didn't create it nor should any of us be expected to dispose of it.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Swagger said:


> KKK Billboard Causes Stir - Ozarksfirst




Hell, even the author of the billboard thinks it's a racist sign, otherwise they wouldn't be broadcasting that it's not racist.

Fucking ignorant thread.


----------



## emilynghiem

ClosedCaption said:


> Is this the place where I can pretend that one group is like another?  Great!
> 
> PETA are Nazis...Am I doing it right?  Sure PETA never killed anyone but I love false equivalent arguments



Hey ClosedCaption
The fun doesn't stop here.
Check out Delta4Embassy thread on 13 ways the "Tea Party are like the Taliban."
Sadly, the way some people posted on there, I'm beginning to see
why they can't tell the difference!


----------



## emilynghiem

Conservative65 said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we are back to the socially acceptable double standard that exists today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not Liberal so I don't accept it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  Nor do I but that was not what I was saying.  It is socially acceptable right now even if that acceptance is something you or I would consider _wrong.  _Unfortunately it does not seem that will change anytime soon either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as the blame whitey crowd can convince legislators that those never having owned a slave owe something to those that never were slaves, it won't change.
> 
> Those benefitting from affirmative action will say they only want to be judged by their qualifications yet are willing to accept race as being one of those qualifications when the ones they have don't cut it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now Conservative65
> To be perfectly fair
> it is true that because of slavery laws, where many slaves did not own property not even their own bodies which were by law the legal property of others,
> whole generations are left 150 behind on the learning curve.
> 
> Where not only do they have no understanding or experience with ownership
> but inherited RESENTMENT of laws and property as if this is "white man's culture"
> 
> So this very thing they are so against
> is enslaving them as victims.
> 
> I would not blame a rape victim for going through stages of not trusting
> men or wanting to be around them because it triggers this emotional response.
> 
> It takes SEVERAL generations to heal of this genocide.
> Look at Native Americans with drinking and gambling problems.
> How much of that was already there and how much was from the oppression
> carried down, who knows? Only God knows where this ill will came from.
> 
> But the common factor to healing is FORGIVENESS which is a mutual process.
> Just pushing blame back and forth
> is like tossing the  garbage back and forth over the same fence
> where neither neighbor is actually getting rid of the problem.
> 
> We keep dumping it back in the other neighbor's yard
> thinking it's their responsibility to clean it up. And they do the same.
> And the garbage goes back and forth without fixing anything!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My family, one of white heritage, didn't come to this country until 1905 from E.Europe.  We never owned slaves nor lived here until 40 years after slavery ended.
> 
> I wouldn't blame a rape victim for going through those stages.  I would have a problem is the descendents of that rape victim blamed descendents of the rapist 150 years later.
> 
> The only type of forgiveness many who support AA want is for white people to sit down, shut up, and take the blame inlcuding those of us whose family wasn't here during the time for which they want white people to take the blame.  I have nothing for which to ask forgiveness on this matter nor no forgiveness to give.
> 
> As for several generations, my first year in school was the first year blacks and whites went to school together at the same school.  That was 3 generations back.  I am also a former school teacher that quite often heard the "you're only saying that to me because I'm black" excuses.
> 
> As long as being white despite my family not being here during slave times means I should be expected to accept AA as a policy, I'll keep dumping the trash back.  My family didn't create it nor should any of us be expected to dispose of it.
Click to expand...


Hey Conservative
I hear what you are saying.
I agree it is racist to blame "all one group" for the actions of some members.
If the Blacks don't like to be assumed they are all "lazy thugs" who want to blame others,
why is it okay to say all whites owe privileges to the black slaves and not equally to white founders.

But look at the case of when that officer in Portland
said he was Sorry for all the mess that was scaring that poor kid.

Was he apologizing and taking on blame/responsibility for what other people did?
No, but he was genuinely sympathizing and expressing common sorrow and regret that this violence is happening. It IS real, it is IS hurting people and relations on all sides, and it IS scaring kids, parents, and police where they don't know who might end up dead next.  Of course, the officer could honestly say he was SORRY for all that, and NO it doesn't mean enabling others or taking on blame that doesn't belong.

The officer actually supports his fellow police,
and that's what makes his outreach to the boy so much more meaningful.

That's what we need, mutual acceptance that the problems are mutual.
It's not about taking on the burden of others and enabling wrongdoing etc.
It's about letting go of the whole situation and quit holding onto resentment and blame that isn't helping.

The same acceptance and forgiveness it takes to get EITHER side to "let go" of saying
the other side is more to blame. When we recognize we are in the boat together,
and nobody's problems aren't shared in one way or another by everyone who has to face similar struggles, but just in different forms.

Nobody's pain and suffering is greater than someone else.
Relative speaking, the greater problems someone may face in one area, the greater rewards
and support they receive compared with someone else.  Nobody's situation is going to be exactly like someone else.
Where we make mistakes is trying to compare these and make them the same.
They're not.

Each person needs support to go through their growth including recovery
from whatever setbacks they experience.
==============================================================
BTW in the case of rape or murder, yes there are cases that have been made
to represent a whole group. Like the outcry against OJ Simpson and Pistorius.
People are blaming the justice system for letting richer people buy their way out of crimes,
and yes some people WERE blaming the reactions on RACE.

the common factor is when people "see" a person or issue as "representing" a
whole group, stereotype, whether race religion or political affiliation.
This is a mix of projection, and bad karma between those groups that
needs to be resolved and healed, or else the vicious cycle continues.

The infighting in the Middle East, the division between Jews Christians
and Muslims: how much of that is "conditioning" passed down from one generation to the next?
It's a vicious cycle, and the only way out is forgiveness, forgiving the whole mess
so people can start fresh, work together to repair the wrongs and problems inherited from the past,
and not add any more problems or grief to the pile so it quits growing larger and larger.


----------



## Conservative65

emilynghiem said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not Liberal so I don't accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  Nor do I but that was not what I was saying.  It is socially acceptable right now even if that acceptance is something you or I would consider _wrong.  _Unfortunately it does not seem that will change anytime soon either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as the blame whitey crowd can convince legislators that those never having owned a slave owe something to those that never were slaves, it won't change.
> 
> Those benefitting from affirmative action will say they only want to be judged by their qualifications yet are willing to accept race as being one of those qualifications when the ones they have don't cut it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now Conservative65
> To be perfectly fair
> it is true that because of slavery laws, where many slaves did not own property not even their own bodies which were by law the legal property of others,
> whole generations are left 150 behind on the learning curve.
> 
> Where not only do they have no understanding or experience with ownership
> but inherited RESENTMENT of laws and property as if this is "white man's culture"
> 
> So this very thing they are so against
> is enslaving them as victims.
> 
> I would not blame a rape victim for going through stages of not trusting
> men or wanting to be around them because it triggers this emotional response.
> 
> It takes SEVERAL generations to heal of this genocide.
> Look at Native Americans with drinking and gambling problems.
> How much of that was already there and how much was from the oppression
> carried down, who knows? Only God knows where this ill will came from.
> 
> But the common factor to healing is FORGIVENESS which is a mutual process.
> Just pushing blame back and forth
> is like tossing the  garbage back and forth over the same fence
> where neither neighbor is actually getting rid of the problem.
> 
> We keep dumping it back in the other neighbor's yard
> thinking it's their responsibility to clean it up. And they do the same.
> And the garbage goes back and forth without fixing anything!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My family, one of white heritage, didn't come to this country until 1905 from E.Europe.  We never owned slaves nor lived here until 40 years after slavery ended.
> 
> I wouldn't blame a rape victim for going through those stages.  I would have a problem is the descendents of that rape victim blamed descendents of the rapist 150 years later.
> 
> The only type of forgiveness many who support AA want is for white people to sit down, shut up, and take the blame inlcuding those of us whose family wasn't here during the time for which they want white people to take the blame.  I have nothing for which to ask forgiveness on this matter nor no forgiveness to give.
> 
> As for several generations, my first year in school was the first year blacks and whites went to school together at the same school.  That was 3 generations back.  I am also a former school teacher that quite often heard the "you're only saying that to me because I'm black" excuses.
> 
> As long as being white despite my family not being here during slave times means I should be expected to accept AA as a policy, I'll keep dumping the trash back.  My family didn't create it nor should any of us be expected to dispose of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Conservative
> I hear what you are saying.
> I agree it is racist to blame "all one group" for the actions of some members.
> If the Blacks don't like to be assumed they are all "lazy thugs" who want to blame others,
> why is it okay to say all whites owe privileges to the black slaves and not equally to white founders.
> 
> But look at the case of when that officer in Portland
> said he was Sorry for all the mess that was scaring that poor kid.
> 
> Was he apologizing and taking on blame/responsibility for what other people did?
> No, but he was generally expressing and sympathizing sorrow and regret that this violence is happening. It IS real, it is IS hurting people and relations on all sides, and it IS scaring kids, parents, and police where they don't know who might end up dead next.  Of course, the officer could honestly say he was SORRY for all that, and NO it doesn't mean enabling others or taking on blame that doesn't belong.
> 
> The officer actually supports his fellow police,
> and that's what makes his outreach to the boy so much more meaningful.
> 
> That's what we need, mutual acceptance that the problems are mutual.
> It's not about taking on the burden of others and enabling wrongdoing etc.
> It's about letting go of the whole situation and quit holding onto resentment and blame that isn't helping.
> 
> The same acceptance and forgiveness it takes to get EITHER side to "let go" of saying
> the other side is more to blame. When we recognize we are in the boat together,
> and nobody's problems aren't shared in one way or another by everyone who has to face similar struggles, but just in different forms.
> 
> Nobody's pain and suffering is greater than someone else.
> Relative speaking, the greater problems someone may face in one area, the greater rewards
> and support they receive compared with someone else.  Nobody's situation is going to be exactly like someone else.
> Where we make mistakes is trying to compare these and make them the same.
> They're not.
> 
> Each person needs support to go through their growth including recovery
> from whatever setbacks they experience.
> ==============================================================
> BTW in the case of rape or murder, yes there are cases that have been made
> to represent a whole group. Like the outcry against OJ Simpson and Pistorius.
> People are blaming the justice system for letting richer people buy their way out of crimes,
> and yes some people WERE blaming the reactions on RACE.
> 
> the common factor is when people "see" a person or issue as "representing" a
> whole group, stereotype, whether race religion or political affiliation.
> This is a mix of projection, and bad karma between those groups that
> needs to be resolved and healed, or else the vicious cycle continues.
> 
> The infighting in the Middle East, the division between Jews Christians
> and Muslims: how much of that is "conditioning" passed down from one generation to the next?
> It's a vicious cycle, and the only way out is forgiveness, forgiving the whole mess
> so people can start fresh, work together to repair the wrongs and problems inherited from the past,
> and not add any more problems or grief to the pile so it quits growing larger and larger.
Click to expand...

 
When an issue applies to a vast majority of the group, it's no longer a stereotype. 

Much of the conditioning of the division between Jews and Muslims is passed down.  Both side believe they have a very real claim to the land over which they fight.  It's too long of a Biblical lesson.  Let's just say it goes all the way back to Abraham, Isaac, Sarah, Hagar, and Ishmael.


----------



## G.T.

Racism is so funny to me.​
Also self proclaimed and DISclaimed non racist who then go onto say "but why can blacks say x and its ok and whites do this and its bad," 

And then list their slew of double standards theyre mad at which all but showcase their damn antipathy toward black people.

Heres some good advice. 

If you think a black guy or a group of black people does something you find racist or that "you couldnt get away with."

Then dont go off being like "but black ppl do x."

Be like "this specific guy, or group of guys, are idiots " and leave it at that.

There is not some leviathon of race where ppl of certain races are ALL out there doing or thinking the same way, at all. Thats why the real world outside of trying to 'know everything' or put everything in a box is quite fucking refreshing.

You can clearly tell who the recluses are, who the irrational haters are and ultimately- who the racists are.


----------



## Asclepias

emilynghiem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a sign written in plain English calling for White pride. There's no secret "code".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the code isn't secret.  The words "white pride" may literally mean proud of the white race, but what it really means is other races are inferior to the white race.  You can pretend that isn't it's meaning, but...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not secrete code - it is plain English and is still racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think your standards are too strict.  I see nothing wrong in feeling pride in your race as long as you Long as you don't believe that other races are inferior.  I feel proud of my heritage without perceiving others' heritages as inferior to mine.  I think its weird to feel racial pride, but not inherently racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His standards are his alone to deal with. I have no problem with people having racial pride. I am just asking what do whites have to be proud of due to being white. No one can seem to give me an answer on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave you examples.
> if you can say Dr. King, Tutu and Mandela are Black leaders to be proud of
> you can say that Washington, Jefferson and Lincoln are White leaders to be proud of.
> 
> The Natural laws that were written down and established in writing by the Constitutional founders
> could be credited to the White Americans of European descendants if you want to identify them by race.
> 
> These laws came from God, from Nature, not White men
> and as you pointed out, some of the criticial govt ideas were influenced by Native Americans
> who had tribal structures.
> 
> But if you are going to identify the Founding Fathers as White,
> you can give as much credit for the good side as you can blame them for the genocide and bad side of
> setting up America as it was back then to grow to a better place where equal justice could later be realized.
> 
> It looks to me like it takes equal contribution of ALL people from ALL races, nations, religions and ethnic cultures
> to put the best ideas together for society to mature to its maximum ideal state.
> 
> I don't see any need to demonize one group or another which doesn't help but just distracts with division and ill will.
Click to expand...

Washington and Jefferson owned slaves. What did they do that was honorable that had anything to do with them being white?


----------



## Asclepias

FA_Q2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a sign written in plain English calling for White pride. There's no secret "code".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the code isn't secret.  The words "white pride" may literally mean proud of the white race, but what it really means is other races are inferior to the white race.  You can pretend that isn't it's meaning, but...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not secrete code - it is plain English and is still racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think your standards are too strict.  I see nothing wrong in feeling pride in your race as long as you Long as you don't believe that other races are inferior.  I feel proud of my heritage without perceiving others' heritages as inferior to mine.  I think its weird to feel racial pride, but not inherently racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His standards are his alone to deal with. I have no problem with people having racial pride. I am just asking what do whites have to be proud of due to being white. No one can seem to give me an answer on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> most modern science was discovered by whites.  The most powerful and wealthy nation on the planet was founded by whites.  Einstein, Newton Hawking - all white all advanced our understanding of the universe more than anyone else in their time.
> 
> I can come up with dozens of examples.  none of it has a whit to do with race though - race was just a coincidence in what they accomplished.
Click to expand...


Most modern science should be discovered by whites. They are the ones that own the systems.  People from other cultures made scientific discoveries while white people were still living in caves. They didnt do that because of their race. What did whites do that was because of or inspite of them being white? You do realize white people only made those discoveries because they were taught a foundation of knowledge from other cultures right?


----------



## emilynghiem

Conservative65 said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  Nor do I but that was not what I was saying.  It is socially acceptable right now even if that acceptance is something you or I would consider _wrong.  _Unfortunately it does not seem that will change anytime soon either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the blame whitey crowd can convince legislators that those never having owned a slave owe something to those that never were slaves, it won't change.
> 
> Those benefitting from affirmative action will say they only want to be judged by their qualifications yet are willing to accept race as being one of those qualifications when the ones they have don't cut it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now Conservative65
> To be perfectly fair
> it is true that because of slavery laws, where many slaves did not own property not even their own bodies which were by law the legal property of others,
> whole generations are left 150 behind on the learning curve.
> 
> Where not only do they have no understanding or experience with ownership
> but inherited RESENTMENT of laws and property as if this is "white man's culture"
> 
> So this very thing they are so against
> is enslaving them as victims.
> 
> I would not blame a rape victim for going through stages of not trusting
> men or wanting to be around them because it triggers this emotional response.
> 
> It takes SEVERAL generations to heal of this genocide.
> Look at Native Americans with drinking and gambling problems.
> How much of that was already there and how much was from the oppression
> carried down, who knows? Only God knows where this ill will came from.
> 
> But the common factor to healing is FORGIVENESS which is a mutual process.
> Just pushing blame back and forth
> is like tossing the  garbage back and forth over the same fence
> where neither neighbor is actually getting rid of the problem.
> 
> We keep dumping it back in the other neighbor's yard
> thinking it's their responsibility to clean it up. And they do the same.
> And the garbage goes back and forth without fixing anything!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My family, one of white heritage, didn't come to this country until 1905 from E.Europe.  We never owned slaves nor lived here until 40 years after slavery ended.
> 
> I wouldn't blame a rape victim for going through those stages.  I would have a problem is the descendents of that rape victim blamed descendents of the rapist 150 years later.
> 
> The only type of forgiveness many who support AA want is for white people to sit down, shut up, and take the blame inlcuding those of us whose family wasn't here during the time for which they want white people to take the blame.  I have nothing for which to ask forgiveness on this matter nor no forgiveness to give.
> 
> As for several generations, my first year in school was the first year blacks and whites went to school together at the same school.  That was 3 generations back.  I am also a former school teacher that quite often heard the "you're only saying that to me because I'm black" excuses.
> 
> As long as being white despite my family not being here during slave times means I should be expected to accept AA as a policy, I'll keep dumping the trash back.  My family didn't create it nor should any of us be expected to dispose of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Conservative
> I hear what you are saying.
> I agree it is racist to blame "all one group" for the actions of some members.
> If the Blacks don't like to be assumed they are all "lazy thugs" who want to blame others,
> why is it okay to say all whites owe privileges to the black slaves and not equally to white founders.
> 
> But look at the case of when that officer in Portland
> said he was Sorry for all the mess that was scaring that poor kid.
> 
> Was he apologizing and taking on blame/responsibility for what other people did?
> No, but he was generally expressing and sympathizing sorrow and regret that this violence is happening. It IS real, it is IS hurting people and relations on all sides, and it IS scaring kids, parents, and police where they don't know who might end up dead next.  Of course, the officer could honestly say he was SORRY for all that, and NO it doesn't mean enabling others or taking on blame that doesn't belong.
> 
> The officer actually supports his fellow police,
> and that's what makes his outreach to the boy so much more meaningful.
> 
> That's what we need, mutual acceptance that the problems are mutual.
> It's not about taking on the burden of others and enabling wrongdoing etc.
> It's about letting go of the whole situation and quit holding onto resentment and blame that isn't helping.
> 
> The same acceptance and forgiveness it takes to get EITHER side to "let go" of saying
> the other side is more to blame. When we recognize we are in the boat together,
> and nobody's problems aren't shared in one way or another by everyone who has to face similar struggles, but just in different forms.
> 
> Nobody's pain and suffering is greater than someone else.
> Relative speaking, the greater problems someone may face in one area, the greater rewards
> and support they receive compared with someone else.  Nobody's situation is going to be exactly like someone else.
> Where we make mistakes is trying to compare these and make them the same.
> They're not.
> 
> Each person needs support to go through their growth including recovery
> from whatever setbacks they experience.
> ==============================================================
> BTW in the case of rape or murder, yes there are cases that have been made
> to represent a whole group. Like the outcry against OJ Simpson and Pistorius.
> People are blaming the justice system for letting richer people buy their way out of crimes,
> and yes some people WERE blaming the reactions on RACE.
> 
> the common factor is when people "see" a person or issue as "representing" a
> whole group, stereotype, whether race religion or political affiliation.
> This is a mix of projection, and bad karma between those groups that
> needs to be resolved and healed, or else the vicious cycle continues.
> 
> The infighting in the Middle East, the division between Jews Christians
> and Muslims: how much of that is "conditioning" passed down from one generation to the next?
> It's a vicious cycle, and the only way out is forgiveness, forgiving the whole mess
> so people can start fresh, work together to repair the wrongs and problems inherited from the past,
> and not add any more problems or grief to the pile so it quits growing larger and larger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When an issue applies to a vast majority of the group, it's no longer a stereotype.
> 
> *Much of the conditioning of the division between Jews and Muslims is passed down.  Both side believe they have a very real claim to the land over which they fight.  It's too long of a Biblical lesson.  Let's just say it goes all the way back to Abraham, Isaac, Sarah, Hagar, and Ishmael.*
Click to expand...


A. Hey, I commend and applaud your more inclusive view of where both the Jews and Muslims lay claim to the land.
That is the start of embracing and treating people as equal, by recognizing where they are coming from.
I WISH more people had this understanding you have, this is so needed, thank you!
==============
B. As for stereotypes, whether they are hurtful are not
can depend on how it is presented.

It can be true that a lot of Black people are known for having large full lips,
but to make fun of this as a negative stereotype is still hurtful.
A stereotype doesn't have to be false, there can be truth to it and it can still be used
to "represent" an entire group in a "stereotypical" way.  

What was pointed out by a sociologist was that it makes a difference if a group
affiliation or association is self-chosen, such as a political party, or if it born and not chosen
such as race, gender, or culture one is born into and brought up in.  making fun of someone's
CHOICE of politics is fair game compared to making fun of someone's disability, race or gender they didn't choose.

Having a sense of humor about oneself and one's own "group" makes a difference.

If I make jokes about how badly I drive, and can't park straight, as an "Asian stereotype"
that is different than if someone yells out the window at me:
"Hey quit squinting and Open your EYES and drive!"

If my boyfriend says that to me as a joke, that "maybe it would help if I opened my eyes all the way,"
I may laugh, but someone else like my sister may take it as offensive who is outside the situation.

I even discussed with my Goduncle how the LA comedian was taken
two different ways when she imitated the accents of Vietnamese Nail Salon ladies.
I thought it was cute and charming how she captured the sweet lulling way they spoke.

But my Uncle explained that many Vietnamese members of his business association took offense, were quite hurt by what they saw as making fun of the language and accents, and many nail salon owners
protested this comedienne and her video online.

I had to explain to him that the comedian did not mean it in any derogatory way,
but was being charming and the humor was intended that way.

It took him some work to understand the other viewpoint because
he only understood the viewpoint of the people who were offended
and thought the point was making fun of their language.

So this "stereotype" can work both ways, even if the ladies in the
nail salons DO have Vietnamese accents that sound just like that,
it depends how it is used and how it is taken if it becomes hurtful or not.

If people have a connection with each other, it is less likely to come across
as targeting another group. My bf wasn't trying to make a statement about
all Asians, he was just making fun of my personal driving and getting lost all the time.
And yes, to us it is funnier to think this is fulfilling a stereotype.
But to others, they may find it is in poor taste to joke that way,
and many have objected.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

For me the sign is not but the people that paid for the sign most likely are.


----------



## Conservative65

emilynghiem said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the blame whitey crowd can convince legislators that those never having owned a slave owe something to those that never were slaves, it won't change.
> 
> Those benefitting from affirmative action will say they only want to be judged by their qualifications yet are willing to accept race as being one of those qualifications when the ones they have don't cut it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Conservative65
> To be perfectly fair
> it is true that because of slavery laws, where many slaves did not own property not even their own bodies which were by law the legal property of others,
> whole generations are left 150 behind on the learning curve.
> 
> Where not only do they have no understanding or experience with ownership
> but inherited RESENTMENT of laws and property as if this is "white man's culture"
> 
> So this very thing they are so against
> is enslaving them as victims.
> 
> I would not blame a rape victim for going through stages of not trusting
> men or wanting to be around them because it triggers this emotional response.
> 
> It takes SEVERAL generations to heal of this genocide.
> Look at Native Americans with drinking and gambling problems.
> How much of that was already there and how much was from the oppression
> carried down, who knows? Only God knows where this ill will came from.
> 
> But the common factor to healing is FORGIVENESS which is a mutual process.
> Just pushing blame back and forth
> is like tossing the  garbage back and forth over the same fence
> where neither neighbor is actually getting rid of the problem.
> 
> We keep dumping it back in the other neighbor's yard
> thinking it's their responsibility to clean it up. And they do the same.
> And the garbage goes back and forth without fixing anything!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My family, one of white heritage, didn't come to this country until 1905 from E.Europe.  We never owned slaves nor lived here until 40 years after slavery ended.
> 
> I wouldn't blame a rape victim for going through those stages.  I would have a problem is the descendents of that rape victim blamed descendents of the rapist 150 years later.
> 
> The only type of forgiveness many who support AA want is for white people to sit down, shut up, and take the blame inlcuding those of us whose family wasn't here during the time for which they want white people to take the blame.  I have nothing for which to ask forgiveness on this matter nor no forgiveness to give.
> 
> As for several generations, my first year in school was the first year blacks and whites went to school together at the same school.  That was 3 generations back.  I am also a former school teacher that quite often heard the "you're only saying that to me because I'm black" excuses.
> 
> As long as being white despite my family not being here during slave times means I should be expected to accept AA as a policy, I'll keep dumping the trash back.  My family didn't create it nor should any of us be expected to dispose of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Conservative
> I hear what you are saying.
> I agree it is racist to blame "all one group" for the actions of some members.
> If the Blacks don't like to be assumed they are all "lazy thugs" who want to blame others,
> why is it okay to say all whites owe privileges to the black slaves and not equally to white founders.
> 
> But look at the case of when that officer in Portland
> said he was Sorry for all the mess that was scaring that poor kid.
> 
> Was he apologizing and taking on blame/responsibility for what other people did?
> No, but he was generally expressing and sympathizing sorrow and regret that this violence is happening. It IS real, it is IS hurting people and relations on all sides, and it IS scaring kids, parents, and police where they don't know who might end up dead next.  Of course, the officer could honestly say he was SORRY for all that, and NO it doesn't mean enabling others or taking on blame that doesn't belong.
> 
> The officer actually supports his fellow police,
> and that's what makes his outreach to the boy so much more meaningful.
> 
> That's what we need, mutual acceptance that the problems are mutual.
> It's not about taking on the burden of others and enabling wrongdoing etc.
> It's about letting go of the whole situation and quit holding onto resentment and blame that isn't helping.
> 
> The same acceptance and forgiveness it takes to get EITHER side to "let go" of saying
> the other side is more to blame. When we recognize we are in the boat together,
> and nobody's problems aren't shared in one way or another by everyone who has to face similar struggles, but just in different forms.
> 
> Nobody's pain and suffering is greater than someone else.
> Relative speaking, the greater problems someone may face in one area, the greater rewards
> and support they receive compared with someone else.  Nobody's situation is going to be exactly like someone else.
> Where we make mistakes is trying to compare these and make them the same.
> They're not.
> 
> Each person needs support to go through their growth including recovery
> from whatever setbacks they experience.
> ==============================================================
> BTW in the case of rape or murder, yes there are cases that have been made
> to represent a whole group. Like the outcry against OJ Simpson and Pistorius.
> People are blaming the justice system for letting richer people buy their way out of crimes,
> and yes some people WERE blaming the reactions on RACE.
> 
> the common factor is when people "see" a person or issue as "representing" a
> whole group, stereotype, whether race religion or political affiliation.
> This is a mix of projection, and bad karma between those groups that
> needs to be resolved and healed, or else the vicious cycle continues.
> 
> The infighting in the Middle East, the division between Jews Christians
> and Muslims: how much of that is "conditioning" passed down from one generation to the next?
> It's a vicious cycle, and the only way out is forgiveness, forgiving the whole mess
> so people can start fresh, work together to repair the wrongs and problems inherited from the past,
> and not add any more problems or grief to the pile so it quits growing larger and larger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When an issue applies to a vast majority of the group, it's no longer a stereotype.
> 
> *Much of the conditioning of the division between Jews and Muslims is passed down.  Both side believe they have a very real claim to the land over which they fight.  It's too long of a Biblical lesson.  Let's just say it goes all the way back to Abraham, Isaac, Sarah, Hagar, and Ishmael.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A. Hey, I commend and applaud your more inclusive view of where both the Jews and Muslims lay claim to the land.
> That is the start of embracing and treating people as equal, by recognizing where they are coming from.
> I WISH more people had this understanding you have, this is so needed, thank you!
> ==============
> B. As for stereotypes, whether they are hurtful are not
> can depend on how it is presented.
> 
> It can be true that a lot of Black people are known for having large full lips,
> but to make fun of this as a negative stereotype is still hurtful.
> A stereotype doesn't have to be false, there can be truth to it and it can still be used
> to "represent" an entire group in a "stereotypical" way.
> 
> What was pointed out by a sociologist was that it makes a difference if a group
> affiliation or association is self-chosen, such as a political party, or if it born and not chosen
> such as race, gender, or culture one is born into and brought up in.  making fun of someone's
> CHOICE of politics is fair game compared to making fun of someone's disability, race or gender they didn't choose.
> 
> Having a sense of humor about oneself and one's own "group" makes a difference.
> 
> If I make jokes about how badly I drive, and can't park straight, as an "Asian stereotype"
> that is different than if someone yells out the window at me:
> "Hey quit squinting and Open your EYES and drive!"
> 
> If my boyfriend says that to me as a joke, that "maybe it would help if I opened my eyes all the way,"
> I may laugh, but someone else like my sister may take it as offensive who is outside the situation.
> 
> I even discussed with my Goduncle how the LA comedian was taken
> two different ways when she imitated the accents of Vietnamese Nail Salon ladies.
> I thought it was cute and charming how she captured the sweet lulling way they spoke.
> 
> But my Uncle explained that many Vietnamese members of his business association took offense, were quite hurt by what they saw as making fun of the language and accents, and many nail salon owners
> protested this comedienne and her video online.
> 
> I had to explain to him that the comedian did not mean it in any derogatory way,
> but was being charming and the humor was intended that way.
> 
> It took him some work to understand the other viewpoint because
> he only understood the viewpoint of the people who were offended
> and thought the point was making fun of their language.
> 
> So this "stereotype" can work both ways, even if the ladies in the
> nail salons DO have Vietnamese accents that sound just like that,
> it depends how it is used and how it is taken if it becomes hurtful or not.
> 
> If people have a connection with each other, it is less likely to come across
> as targeting another group. My bf wasn't trying to make a statement about
> all Asians, he was just making fun of my personal driving and getting lost all the time.
> And yes, to us it is funnier to think this is fulfilling a stereotype.
> But to others, they may find it is in poor taste to joke that way,
> and many have objected.
Click to expand...

 
I didn't say I agreed with the Muslim claim.  I said they had one in their beliefs. 

Since you used blacks as an example, so will I.  I don't focus on things like that.  However, I've made the statement that a black child has a greater liklihood of being illegitimate than not, using the correct term of bastard, only to be called racist.  When over 70% meet that, it's not a stereotype.


----------



## emilynghiem

Asclepias said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the code isn't secret.  The words "white pride" may literally mean proud of the white race, but what it really means is other races are inferior to the white race.  You can pretend that isn't it's meaning, but...
> 
> 
> 
> Its not secrete code - it is plain English and is still racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think your standards are too strict.  I see nothing wrong in feeling pride in your race as long as you Long as you don't believe that other races are inferior.  I feel proud of my heritage without perceiving others' heritages as inferior to mine.  I think its weird to feel racial pride, but not inherently racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His standards are his alone to deal with. I have no problem with people having racial pride. I am just asking what do whites have to be proud of due to being white. No one can seem to give me an answer on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave you examples.
> if you can say Dr. King, Tutu and Mandela are Black leaders to be proud of
> you can say that Washington, Jefferson and Lincoln are White leaders to be proud of.
> 
> The Natural laws that were written down and established in writing by the Constitutional founders
> could be credited to the White Americans of European descendants if you want to identify them by race.
> 
> These laws came from God, from Nature, not White men
> and as you pointed out, some of the criticial govt ideas were influenced by Native Americans
> who had tribal structures.
> 
> But if you are going to identify the Founding Fathers as White,
> you can give as much credit for the good side as you can blame them for the genocide and bad side of
> setting up America as it was back then to grow to a better place where equal justice could later be realized.
> 
> It looks to me like it takes equal contribution of ALL people from ALL races, nations, religions and ethnic cultures
> to put the best ideas together for society to mature to its maximum ideal state.
> 
> I don't see any need to demonize one group or another which doesn't help but just distracts with division and ill will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Washington and Jefferson owned slaves. What did they do that was honorable that had anything to do with them being white?
Click to expand...


Jefferson wrote down principles in the Declaration of Independence in English,
which is the language we use today to reach agreement on democratic principles,
where two the most credited sources of the politics we use today being
* Rousseau who is identified with the Radical Liberalism carried on by Liberals today
* Locke who is identified with the Classic Liberalism carried on by Conservatives today
Both being European or White.

The Declaration of Independence is the only founding document that specifically
cites "consent of the governed" as the source of authority for civil governance.

I see this as a spiritual process by which the Natural Laws given by God
were made Statutory in Writing by the Founding Fathers who drew up
the Constitution, Bill of Rights, and other historical arguments defending
and defining checks and balances and separation of power to structure
a govt and democratic process through which Equal Justice could eventually be realized.

So this spirit of these laws, coming from God, were given to the world
through our Founding Fathers using European terms and English language
that we could use to hash out the rest of our process of fulfilling democratic
principles of self-government, left to future generations to work out as we evolved.

This linear process of reforming laws in writing, through a system of govt
that is designed to check itself, including protecting free speech and free press
as a check on govt, is something we inherited from our European and American
ancestors.

And yes, the structure is designed to incorporate change and reform when used correctly.

So ALL cultures, all religions, all groups can exercise free speech, free press, right to
petition and due process of law to improve upon what we have, and take it to the next level
of social and political development by civil/democratic means.


----------



## Asclepias

emilynghiem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not secrete code - it is plain English and is still racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your standards are too strict.  I see nothing wrong in feeling pride in your race as long as you Long as you don't believe that other races are inferior.  I feel proud of my heritage without perceiving others' heritages as inferior to mine.  I think its weird to feel racial pride, but not inherently racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His standards are his alone to deal with. I have no problem with people having racial pride. I am just asking what do whites have to be proud of due to being white. No one can seem to give me an answer on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave you examples.
> if you can say Dr. King, Tutu and Mandela are Black leaders to be proud of
> you can say that Washington, Jefferson and Lincoln are White leaders to be proud of.
> 
> The Natural laws that were written down and established in writing by the Constitutional founders
> could be credited to the White Americans of European descendants if you want to identify them by race.
> 
> These laws came from God, from Nature, not White men
> and as you pointed out, some of the criticial govt ideas were influenced by Native Americans
> who had tribal structures.
> 
> But if you are going to identify the Founding Fathers as White,
> you can give as much credit for the good side as you can blame them for the genocide and bad side of
> setting up America as it was back then to grow to a better place where equal justice could later be realized.
> 
> It looks to me like it takes equal contribution of ALL people from ALL races, nations, religions and ethnic cultures
> to put the best ideas together for society to mature to its maximum ideal state.
> 
> I don't see any need to demonize one group or another which doesn't help but just distracts with division and ill will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Washington and Jefferson owned slaves. What did they do that was honorable that had anything to do with them being white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jefferson wrote down principles in the Declaration of Independence in English,
> which is the language we use today to reach agreement on democratic principles,
> where two the most credited sources of the politics we use today being
> * Rousseau who is identified with the Radical Liberalism carried on by Liberals today
> * Locke who is identified with the Classic Liberalism carried on by Conservatives today
> Both being European or White.
> 
> The Declaration of Independence is the only founding document that specifically
> cites "consent of the governed" as the source of authority for civil governance.
> 
> I see this as a spiritual process by which the Natural Laws given by God
> were made Statutory in Writing by the Founding Fathers who drew up
> the Constitution, Bill of Rights, and other historical arguments defending
> and defining checks and balances and separation of power to structure
> a govt and democratic process through which Equal Justice could eventually be realized.
> 
> So this spirit of these laws, coming from God, were given to the world
> through our Founding Fathers using European terms and English language
> that we could use to hash out the rest of our process of fulfilling democratic
> principles of self-government, left to future generations to work out as we evolved.
> 
> This linear process of reforming laws in writing, through a system of govt
> that is designed to check itself, including protecting free speech and free press
> as a check on govt, is something we inherited from our European and American
> ancestors.
> 
> And yes, the structure is designed to incorporate change and reform when used correctly.
> 
> So ALL cultures, all religions, all groups can exercise free speech, free press, right to
> petition and due process of law to improve upon what we have, and take it to the next level
> of social and political development by civil/democratic means.
Click to expand...

I dont get why Jefferson being white enabled him to write down something? People from ever race have written laws down. There is nothing unique about these laws.He was espousing an ideology. He didnt dream up this ideology because he was white. Now add to this that he was a hypocrite regarding these same laws. What have whites done that is specifically something only whites have done and have reason to be proud of?


----------



## emilynghiem

Conservative65 said:


> I didn't say I agreed with the Muslim claim.  I said they had one in their beliefs.



Yes I understand you were just saying both sides have their respective belief. This does not require you to agree with it,
and I thought it was clear theirs is not your belief.

What I mean is that most people will not even acknowledge there is a reason for their beliefs and claim to the land, unless they agree. So that's why I found this exceptional, that even when it doesn't serve your purpose, and you may not agree at all,
you are educated enough on the history to understand where that is coming from. I wish more people had that knowledge!

You are likely  more  level headed about this issue, because you have a broader scope on the history, while others get more emotional and angry who don't understand where the claim comes from, but thinks they are just making it up to justify war.



			
				C65 said:
			
		

> Since you used blacks as an example, so will I.  I don't focus on things like that.  However, I've made the statement that a black child has a greater liklihood of being illegitimate than not, using the correct term of bastard, only to be called racist.  When over 70% meet that, it's not a stereotype.



Well, I disagree. Even if it applies, it can still be a stereotype.

Another example, is saying that women tend to be conditioned, either socially or spiritually, to
see things "relatively" in terms of "relationships with others" while men tend to compartmentalize
and divide things in terms of "autonomy" as to what is their space, their responsibility, and what belongs to someone else?

Science will show that women's brains operate different from men's.
So there is truth to the "stereotype" that women are more emotionally expressive in certain ways than men are.
(Actually I've pointed out that women are allowed or expected to cry, but not be angry without being called names for that, and men are allowed or expected to be angry, but not allowed to cry without being called names for that; so the social expectations are different but both are emotions.)

However to look at women in a negative way, based on this "stereotype" ends up causing more problems than it solves.

So I find it depends how the "stereotype" is used, that makes it helpful or hurtful.

If you know a large number of Black people don't have the same
experience and knowledge of land ownership and business management,
you can either use this to BLAME Blacks and liberals for "keeping people poor and dependent"
or you can use this to PROMOTE programs such as microlending and business training
among the poor minorities, whether Black, Latino, women, etc. 

Obama even pointed this out, that although reparations couldn't be done logistically at this point literally,
by focusing on uplifting the poor through education, then of course the Blacks would naturally get the
support they need as the reparations they ask for.  Just by helping all the poor break the cycle of poverty.

I agree that indirectly this would cover the needs of Blacks who were affected over generations by slavery and its repercussions. if we sought reparations or restitution for all wrongs, then we would cover all the bases and factors.


----------



## emilynghiem

Asclepias said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think your standards are too strict.  I see nothing wrong in feeling pride in your race as long as you Long as you don't believe that other races are inferior.  I feel proud of my heritage without perceiving others' heritages as inferior to mine.  I think its weird to feel racial pride, but not inherently racist.
> 
> 
> 
> His standards are his alone to deal with. I have no problem with people having racial pride. I am just asking what do whites have to be proud of due to being white. No one can seem to give me an answer on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave you examples.
> if you can say Dr. King, Tutu and Mandela are Black leaders to be proud of
> you can say that Washington, Jefferson and Lincoln are White leaders to be proud of.
> 
> The Natural laws that were written down and established in writing by the Constitutional founders
> could be credited to the White Americans of European descendants if you want to identify them by race.
> 
> These laws came from God, from Nature, not White men
> and as you pointed out, some of the criticial govt ideas were influenced by Native Americans
> who had tribal structures.
> 
> But if you are going to identify the Founding Fathers as White,
> you can give as much credit for the good side as you can blame them for the genocide and bad side of
> setting up America as it was back then to grow to a better place where equal justice could later be realized.
> 
> It looks to me like it takes equal contribution of ALL people from ALL races, nations, religions and ethnic cultures
> to put the best ideas together for society to mature to its maximum ideal state.
> 
> I don't see any need to demonize one group or another which doesn't help but just distracts with division and ill will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Washington and Jefferson owned slaves. What did they do that was honorable that had anything to do with them being white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jefferson wrote down principles in the Declaration of Independence in English,
> which is the language we use today to reach agreement on democratic principles,
> where two the most credited sources of the politics we use today being
> * Rousseau who is identified with the Radical Liberalism carried on by Liberals today
> * Locke who is identified with the Classic Liberalism carried on by Conservatives today
> Both being European or White.
> 
> The Declaration of Independence is the only founding document that specifically
> cites "consent of the governed" as the source of authority for civil governance.
> 
> I see this as a spiritual process by which the Natural Laws given by God
> were made Statutory in Writing by the Founding Fathers who drew up
> the Constitution, Bill of Rights, and other historical arguments defending
> and defining checks and balances and separation of power to structure
> a govt and democratic process through which Equal Justice could eventually be realized.
> 
> So this spirit of these laws, coming from God, were given to the world
> through our Founding Fathers using European terms and English language
> that we could use to hash out the rest of our process of fulfilling democratic
> principles of self-government, left to future generations to work out as we evolved.
> 
> This linear process of reforming laws in writing, through a system of govt
> that is designed to check itself, including protecting free speech and free press
> as a check on govt, is something we inherited from our European and American
> ancestors.
> 
> And yes, the structure is designed to incorporate change and reform when used correctly.
> 
> So ALL cultures, all religions, all groups can exercise free speech, free press, right to
> petition and due process of law to improve upon what we have, and take it to the next level
> of social and political development by civil/democratic means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont get why Jefferson being white enabled him to write down something? People from ever race have written laws down. There is nothing unique about these laws.He was espousing an ideology. He didnt dream up this ideology because he was white. Now add to this that he was a hypocrite regarding these same laws. What have whites done that is specifically something only whites have done and have reason to be proud of?
Click to expand...


He rose to the position he was in from his spiritual, cultural and social background and lineage.
Being White or European is part of that heritage.
You can't take that factor out of the equation and have the same person.

We are a mix of all the things that make up our spiritual DNA.
It's how we use it that defines us and our path in life.

I tend to focus on Jefferson because I feel I have also inherited
karma spiritually from either Jefferson or other Founding Fathers.
I have this weird Constitutional thread running through the fibre of my being.

I could trace some of my political poetry to my father's father who was
a law professor and political poet in Vietnam. But the part of me that
rails on and on about Constitutional equal inclusion and whatnot,
I would like to trace this back to Jefferson or wherever it came from.

I probably have as much karma with the Christian church as much as I go on and on about that.

So I understand what you mean, that some of this can be independent of race,
it can be more cultural and personal/spiritual and not tied directly to physical race.

But in Jefferson's case, can you really argue that he could not have risen to power
as President and Secretary of State without being White at that time. For his writings to be preserved as part of this nation's history, as one of the Founding Fathers. How much of that was because they were respected and IDENTIFIED WITH as white male leaders and property owners seen fit for government?

If that is the role Jefferson needed to play, and the image he needed to represent to get
certain jobs done, then God would incarnate him as White, Deist, male etc.

Just like to get other things done, I am incarnated as Asian American female
both a Democrat and Constitutionalist. English speaking only. Born and living in Texas.

All of this is part of who I am in order to meet my purpose in life.

Same with you, same with Jefferson, Buddha or Einstein.
The little old lady across the street from me, or the young
black boy adopted and made famous by his hug with a white police officer.

All those factors make up part of the story.
To me it is spiritual first, and then it manifests in these different ways.
Fascinating, really.


----------



## Asclepias

emilynghiem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> His standards are his alone to deal with. I have no problem with people having racial pride. I am just asking what do whites have to be proud of due to being white. No one can seem to give me an answer on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you examples.
> if you can say Dr. King, Tutu and Mandela are Black leaders to be proud of
> you can say that Washington, Jefferson and Lincoln are White leaders to be proud of.
> 
> The Natural laws that were written down and established in writing by the Constitutional founders
> could be credited to the White Americans of European descendants if you want to identify them by race.
> 
> These laws came from God, from Nature, not White men
> and as you pointed out, some of the criticial govt ideas were influenced by Native Americans
> who had tribal structures.
> 
> But if you are going to identify the Founding Fathers as White,
> you can give as much credit for the good side as you can blame them for the genocide and bad side of
> setting up America as it was back then to grow to a better place where equal justice could later be realized.
> 
> It looks to me like it takes equal contribution of ALL people from ALL races, nations, religions and ethnic cultures
> to put the best ideas together for society to mature to its maximum ideal state.
> 
> I don't see any need to demonize one group or another which doesn't help but just distracts with division and ill will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Washington and Jefferson owned slaves. What did they do that was honorable that had anything to do with them being white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jefferson wrote down principles in the Declaration of Independence in English,
> which is the language we use today to reach agreement on democratic principles,
> where two the most credited sources of the politics we use today being
> * Rousseau who is identified with the Radical Liberalism carried on by Liberals today
> * Locke who is identified with the Classic Liberalism carried on by Conservatives today
> Both being European or White.
> 
> The Declaration of Independence is the only founding document that specifically
> cites "consent of the governed" as the source of authority for civil governance.
> 
> I see this as a spiritual process by which the Natural Laws given by God
> were made Statutory in Writing by the Founding Fathers who drew up
> the Constitution, Bill of Rights, and other historical arguments defending
> and defining checks and balances and separation of power to structure
> a govt and democratic process through which Equal Justice could eventually be realized.
> 
> So this spirit of these laws, coming from God, were given to the world
> through our Founding Fathers using European terms and English language
> that we could use to hash out the rest of our process of fulfilling democratic
> principles of self-government, left to future generations to work out as we evolved.
> 
> This linear process of reforming laws in writing, through a system of govt
> that is designed to check itself, including protecting free speech and free press
> as a check on govt, is something we inherited from our European and American
> ancestors.
> 
> And yes, the structure is designed to incorporate change and reform when used correctly.
> 
> So ALL cultures, all religions, all groups can exercise free speech, free press, right to
> petition and due process of law to improve upon what we have, and take it to the next level
> of social and political development by civil/democratic means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont get why Jefferson being white enabled him to write down something? People from ever race have written laws down. There is nothing unique about these laws.He was espousing an ideology. He didnt dream up this ideology because he was white. Now add to this that he was a hypocrite regarding these same laws. What have whites done that is specifically something only whites have done and have reason to be proud of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He rose to the position he was in from his spiritual, cultural and social background and lineage.
> Being White or European is part of that heritage.
> You can't take that factor out of the equation and have the same person.
> 
> We are a mix of all the things that make up our spiritual DNA.
> It's how we use it that defines us and our path in life.
> 
> I tend to focus on Jefferson because I feel I have also inherited
> karma spiritually from either Jefferson or other Founding Fathers.
> I have this weird Constitutional thread running through the fibre of my being.
> 
> I could trace some of my political poetry to my father's father who was
> a law professor and political poet in Vietnam. But the part of me that
> rails on and on about Constitutional equal inclusion and whatnot,
> I would like to trace this back to Jefferson or wherever it came from.
> 
> I probably have as much karma with the Christian church as much as I go on and on about that.
> 
> So I understand what you mean, that some of this can be independent of race.
> But in Jefferson's case, can you really argue that he would not have risen to power
> as President and Secretary of State without being White at that time.
> 
> If that is the role he needed to play, and the image he needed to represent to get
> certain jobs done, then God would incarnate him as White, Deist, male etc.
> 
> Just like to get other things done, I am incarnated as Asian American female
> both a Democrat and Constitutionalist. English speaking only. Born and living in Texas.
> 
> All of this is part of who I am in order to meet my purpose in life.
> 
> Same with you, same with Jefferson, Buddha or Einstein.
> The little old lady across the street from me, or the young
> black boy adopted and made famous by his hug with a white police officer.
> 
> All those factors make up part of the story.
> To me it is spiritual first, and then it manifests in these different ways.
> Fascinating, really.
Click to expand...

Has nothing to do with him being white though. There has been royalty of every race that rose to greatness from poverty. The disconnect for whites seems to be in believing a man who said the following is a great man and have a hard time seeing him for what he was.

"I advance it therefore as a suspicion only, that the blacks, whether originally a distinct race, or made distinct by time and circumstances, are inferior to the whites in the endowments both of body and mind. … This unfortunate difference of colour, and perhaps of faculty, is a powerful obstacle to the emancipation of these people."
-Thomas Jefferson

This is the same guy that said Black people smell bad but it must not have been that bad since he had sex with his slaves.


----------



## emilynghiem

Asclepias said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you examples.
> if you can say Dr. King, Tutu and Mandela are Black leaders to be proud of
> you can say that Washington, Jefferson and Lincoln are White leaders to be proud of.
> 
> The Natural laws that were written down and established in writing by the Constitutional founders
> could be credited to the White Americans of European descendants if you want to identify them by race.
> 
> These laws came from God, from Nature, not White men
> and as you pointed out, some of the criticial govt ideas were influenced by Native Americans
> who had tribal structures.
> 
> But if you are going to identify the Founding Fathers as White,
> you can give as much credit for the good side as you can blame them for the genocide and bad side of
> setting up America as it was back then to grow to a better place where equal justice could later be realized.
> 
> It looks to me like it takes equal contribution of ALL people from ALL races, nations, religions and ethnic cultures
> to put the best ideas together for society to mature to its maximum ideal state.
> 
> I don't see any need to demonize one group or another which doesn't help but just distracts with division and ill will.
> 
> 
> 
> Washington and Jefferson owned slaves. What did they do that was honorable that had anything to do with them being white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jefferson wrote down principles in the Declaration of Independence in English,
> which is the language we use today to reach agreement on democratic principles,
> where two the most credited sources of the politics we use today being
> * Rousseau who is identified with the Radical Liberalism carried on by Liberals today
> * Locke who is identified with the Classic Liberalism carried on by Conservatives today
> Both being European or White.
> 
> The Declaration of Independence is the only founding document that specifically
> cites "consent of the governed" as the source of authority for civil governance.
> 
> I see this as a spiritual process by which the Natural Laws given by God
> were made Statutory in Writing by the Founding Fathers who drew up
> the Constitution, Bill of Rights, and other historical arguments defending
> and defining checks and balances and separation of power to structure
> a govt and democratic process through which Equal Justice could eventually be realized.
> 
> So this spirit of these laws, coming from God, were given to the world
> through our Founding Fathers using European terms and English language
> that we could use to hash out the rest of our process of fulfilling democratic
> principles of self-government, left to future generations to work out as we evolved.
> 
> This linear process of reforming laws in writing, through a system of govt
> that is designed to check itself, including protecting free speech and free press
> as a check on govt, is something we inherited from our European and American
> ancestors.
> 
> And yes, the structure is designed to incorporate change and reform when used correctly.
> 
> So ALL cultures, all religions, all groups can exercise free speech, free press, right to
> petition and due process of law to improve upon what we have, and take it to the next level
> of social and political development by civil/democratic means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont get why Jefferson being white enabled him to write down something? People from ever race have written laws down. There is nothing unique about these laws.He was espousing an ideology. He didnt dream up this ideology because he was white. Now add to this that he was a hypocrite regarding these same laws. What have whites done that is specifically something only whites have done and have reason to be proud of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He rose to the position he was in from his spiritual, cultural and social background and lineage.
> Being White or European is part of that heritage.
> You can't take that factor out of the equation and have the same person.
> 
> We are a mix of all the things that make up our spiritual DNA.
> It's how we use it that defines us and our path in life.
> 
> I tend to focus on Jefferson because I feel I have also inherited
> karma spiritually from either Jefferson or other Founding Fathers.
> I have this weird Constitutional thread running through the fibre of my being.
> 
> I could trace some of my political poetry to my father's father who was
> a law professor and political poet in Vietnam. But the part of me that
> rails on and on about Constitutional equal inclusion and whatnot,
> I would like to trace this back to Jefferson or wherever it came from.
> 
> I probably have as much karma with the Christian church as much as I go on and on about that.
> 
> So I understand what you mean, that some of this can be independent of race.
> But in Jefferson's case, can you really argue that he would not have risen to power
> as President and Secretary of State without being White at that time.
> 
> If that is the role he needed to play, and the image he needed to represent to get
> certain jobs done, then God would incarnate him as White, Deist, male etc.
> 
> Just like to get other things done, I am incarnated as Asian American female
> both a Democrat and Constitutionalist. English speaking only. Born and living in Texas.
> 
> All of this is part of who I am in order to meet my purpose in life.
> 
> Same with you, same with Jefferson, Buddha or Einstein.
> The little old lady across the street from me, or the young
> black boy adopted and made famous by his hug with a white police officer.
> 
> All those factors make up part of the story.
> To me it is spiritual first, and then it manifests in these different ways.
> Fascinating, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has nothing to do with him being white though. There has been royalty of every race that rose to greatness from poverty. The disconnect for whites seems to be in believing a man who said the following is a great man and have a hard time seeing him for what he was.
> 
> "I advance it therefore as a suspicion only, that the blacks, whether originally a distinct race, or made distinct by time and circumstances, are inferior to the whites in the endowments both of body and mind. … This unfortunate difference of colour, and perhaps of faculty, is a powerful obstacle to the emancipation of these people."
> -Thomas Jefferson
> 
> This is the same guy that said Black people smell bad but it must not have been that bad since he had sex with his slaves.
Click to expand...


A. You can see both the good and the bad without denying one or the other.
Are you trying to deny the good, and yet criticize people for denying the bad?

Someone pointed out bad things about Dr. King.

Someone criticized Jesus for causing a tree to wither and die just to show off his power,
and for what he said to a woman, the only person BTW recorded in the Bible as talking back to Jesus where he accepted her answer.

From what I understand, Buddha at first did not want women in the fold, and had to be argued and talked into it.

People make fun of Einstein all the time, point to negative things about him.

Are you going to justify pulling people down just because you don't think they should be pulled up?

Why not credit both the good and the bad, and not fight over which is more predominant?

As for Jefferson and his views of slavery, I think he foresaw that slaves were not in a position
to merge into society at an equal level, and he argued for returning them to Africa and/or gradual abolition.

Given the mess we are still facing from not providing means of equal ownership of land and businesses,
I think he was right that we were not prepared to bring everyone up to equality.

i don't agree with his solution of forced deportation of slaves back to Africa, but I do believe people should have free and equal choice to colonize and claim equal land ownership
where they can develop to self-government as equals, and not be forever under the lordship of others.

B. I disagree that the same things could have happened if
Jefferson and the Founding Fathers weren't White.

You would be talking about a different time and place.

Just like Mandela and  Tutu were able to lead the people in Africa because they are black. White men could not have achieved that same unity in that context at that time.

I'm not saying White or Black or superior or inferior.
I'm saying that to lead in certain circumstances, the people they needed to
identify with were of a particular race for a reason.

All cultures and generations need to go through stages of development,
so how the Native Americans evolve in their spiritual and cultural lineage
and how the Blacks and Whites and Asians etc. do
is part of the bigger picture. We do identify by race as part of our identity,
so that is a factor. It doesn't make one better than the other,  just different.


----------



## Moonglow

Swagger said:


> KKK Billboard Causes Stir - Ozarksfirst


Considering this place is about 60 miles to the west, it's not unusual to see this...


----------



## MaryL

No other white group would dare or care to put out such a message, given the history of this country. Even though whites  secretly feel pride in their race, we don't advertise it, it seems tacky. Blacks on the other hand, don't pull any punches and racist black hustlers hide behind race and exploit it to no end, like Louis Farrakhan  or Al Sharpton. Racist black demagogues can get away with this stuff....Time we called out all these jerks and shut them down.


----------



## Conservative65

emilynghiem said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I agreed with the Muslim claim.  I said they had one in their beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I understand you were just saying both sides have their respective belief. This does not require you to agree with it,
> and I thought it was clear theirs is not your belief.
> 
> What I mean is that most people will not even acknowledge there is a reason for their beliefs and claim to the land, unless they agree. So that's why I found this exceptional, that even when it doesn't serve your purpose, and you may not agree at all,
> you are educated enough on the history to understand where that is coming from. I wish more people had that knowledge!
> 
> You are likely  more  level headed about this issue, because you have a broader scope on the history, while others get more emotional and angry who don't understand where the claim comes from, but thinks they are just making it up to justify war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you used blacks as an example, so will I.  I don't focus on things like that.  However, I've made the statement that a black child has a greater liklihood of being illegitimate than not, using the correct term of bastard, only to be called racist.  When over 70% meet that, it's not a stereotype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I disagree. Even if it applies, it can still be a stereotype.
> 
> Another example, is saying that women tend to be conditioned, either socially or spiritually, to
> see things "relatively" in terms of "relationships with others" while men tend to compartmentalize
> and divide things in terms of "autonomy" as to what is their space, their responsibility, and what belongs to someone else?
> 
> Science will show that women's brains operate different from men's.
> So there is truth to the "stereotype" that women are more emotionally expressive in certain ways than men are.
> (Actually I've pointed out that women are allowed or expected to cry, but not be angry without being called names for that, and men are allowed or expected to be angry, but not allowed to cry without being called names for that; so the social expectations are different but both are emotions.)
> 
> However to look at women in a negative way, based on this "stereotype" ends up causing more problems than it solves.
> 
> So I find it depends how the "stereotype" is used, that makes it helpful or hurtful.
> 
> If you know a large number of Black people don't have the same
> experience and knowledge of land ownership and business management,
> you can either use this to BLAME Blacks and liberals for "keeping people poor and dependent"
> or you can use this to PROMOTE programs such as microlending and business training
> among the poor minorities, whether Black, Latino, women, etc.
> 
> Obama even pointed this out, that although reparations couldn't be done logistically at this point literally,
> by focusing on uplifting the poor through education, then of course the Blacks would naturally get the
> support they need as the reparations they ask for.  Just by helping all the poor break the cycle of poverty.
> 
> I agree that indirectly this would cover the needs of Blacks who were affected over generations by slavery and its repercussions. if we sought reparations or restitution for all wrongs, then we would cover all the bases and factors.
Click to expand...

 
I fully understand both historically and Biblically why both sides stake a claim.   Because of my religious beliefs, I side with the Jews.  I also understand, because of religious beliefs, why Muslims disagree.

When it applies to such a large number, it's no longer a stereotype.  Stereotypes  are oversimplified images.  In other words, they are something that apply to a small number but attributed to the whole.  The illegitmate birth rate isn't a small number.


----------



## Moonglow

ClosedCaption said:


> Wow, I dont know.  What is the KKK?  And what are they all about?  I wish I knew because not knowing their history makes it so hard to judge if this is indeed racist


The KKK in our little town is for Kathy's Kountry Kitchen...


----------



## Nutz

Moonglow said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KKK Billboard Causes Stir - Ozarksfirst
> 
> 
> 
> Considering this place is about 60 miles to the west, it's not unusual to see this...
Click to expand...

They just want all of the welfare money for the white race.


----------



## Asclepias

emilynghiem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Washington and Jefferson owned slaves. What did they do that was honorable that had anything to do with them being white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jefferson wrote down principles in the Declaration of Independence in English,
> which is the language we use today to reach agreement on democratic principles,
> where two the most credited sources of the politics we use today being
> * Rousseau who is identified with the Radical Liberalism carried on by Liberals today
> * Locke who is identified with the Classic Liberalism carried on by Conservatives today
> Both being European or White.
> 
> The Declaration of Independence is the only founding document that specifically
> cites "consent of the governed" as the source of authority for civil governance.
> 
> I see this as a spiritual process by which the Natural Laws given by God
> were made Statutory in Writing by the Founding Fathers who drew up
> the Constitution, Bill of Rights, and other historical arguments defending
> and defining checks and balances and separation of power to structure
> a govt and democratic process through which Equal Justice could eventually be realized.
> 
> So this spirit of these laws, coming from God, were given to the world
> through our Founding Fathers using European terms and English language
> that we could use to hash out the rest of our process of fulfilling democratic
> principles of self-government, left to future generations to work out as we evolved.
> 
> This linear process of reforming laws in writing, through a system of govt
> that is designed to check itself, including protecting free speech and free press
> as a check on govt, is something we inherited from our European and American
> ancestors.
> 
> And yes, the structure is designed to incorporate change and reform when used correctly.
> 
> So ALL cultures, all religions, all groups can exercise free speech, free press, right to
> petition and due process of law to improve upon what we have, and take it to the next level
> of social and political development by civil/democratic means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont get why Jefferson being white enabled him to write down something? People from ever race have written laws down. There is nothing unique about these laws.He was espousing an ideology. He didnt dream up this ideology because he was white. Now add to this that he was a hypocrite regarding these same laws. What have whites done that is specifically something only whites have done and have reason to be proud of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He rose to the position he was in from his spiritual, cultural and social background and lineage.
> Being White or European is part of that heritage.
> You can't take that factor out of the equation and have the same person.
> 
> We are a mix of all the things that make up our spiritual DNA.
> It's how we use it that defines us and our path in life.
> 
> I tend to focus on Jefferson because I feel I have also inherited
> karma spiritually from either Jefferson or other Founding Fathers.
> I have this weird Constitutional thread running through the fibre of my being.
> 
> I could trace some of my political poetry to my father's father who was
> a law professor and political poet in Vietnam. But the part of me that
> rails on and on about Constitutional equal inclusion and whatnot,
> I would like to trace this back to Jefferson or wherever it came from.
> 
> I probably have as much karma with the Christian church as much as I go on and on about that.
> 
> So I understand what you mean, that some of this can be independent of race.
> But in Jefferson's case, can you really argue that he would not have risen to power
> as President and Secretary of State without being White at that time.
> 
> If that is the role he needed to play, and the image he needed to represent to get
> certain jobs done, then God would incarnate him as White, Deist, male etc.
> 
> Just like to get other things done, I am incarnated as Asian American female
> both a Democrat and Constitutionalist. English speaking only. Born and living in Texas.
> 
> All of this is part of who I am in order to meet my purpose in life.
> 
> Same with you, same with Jefferson, Buddha or Einstein.
> The little old lady across the street from me, or the young
> black boy adopted and made famous by his hug with a white police officer.
> 
> All those factors make up part of the story.
> To me it is spiritual first, and then it manifests in these different ways.
> Fascinating, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has nothing to do with him being white though. There has been royalty of every race that rose to greatness from poverty. The disconnect for whites seems to be in believing a man who said the following is a great man and have a hard time seeing him for what he was.
> 
> "I advance it therefore as a suspicion only, that the blacks, whether originally a distinct race, or made distinct by time and circumstances, are inferior to the whites in the endowments both of body and mind. … This unfortunate difference of colour, and perhaps of faculty, is a powerful obstacle to the emancipation of these people."
> -Thomas Jefferson
> 
> This is the same guy that said Black people smell bad but it must not have been that bad since he had sex with his slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A. You can see both the good and the bad without denying one or the other.
> Are you trying to deny the good, and yet criticize people for denying the bad?
> 
> Someone pointed out bad things about Dr. King.
> 
> Someone criticized Jesus for causing a tree to wither and die just to show off his power,
> and for what he said to a woman, the only person BTW recorded in the Bible as talking back to Jesus where he accepted her answer.
> 
> From what I understand, Buddha at first did not want women in the fold, and had to be argued and talked into it.
> 
> People make fun of Einstein all the time, point to negative things about him.
> 
> Are you going to justify pulling people down just because you don't think they should be pulled up?
> 
> Why not credit both the good and the bad, and not fight over which is more predominant?
> 
> As for Jefferson and his views of slavery, I think he foresaw that slaves were not in a position
> to merge into society at an equal level, and he argued for returning them to Africa and/or gradual abolition.
> 
> Given the mess we are still facing from not providing means of equal ownership of land and businesses,
> I think he was right that we were not prepared to bring everyone up to equality.
> 
> i don't agree with his solution of forced deportation of slaves back to Africa, but I do believe people should have free and equal choice to colonize and claim equal land ownership
> where they can develop to self-government as equals, and not be forever under the lordship of others.
> 
> B. I disagree that the same things could have happened if
> Jefferson and the Founding Fathers weren't White.
> 
> You would be talking about a different time and place.
> 
> Just like Mandela and  Tutu were able to lead the people in Africa because they are black. White men could not have achieved that same unity in that context at that time.
> 
> I'm not saying White or Black or superior or inferior.
> I'm saying that to lead in certain circumstances, the people they needed to
> identify with were of a particular race for a reason.
> 
> All cultures and generations need to go through stages of development,
> so how the Native Americans evolve in their spiritual and cultural lineage
> and how the Blacks and Whites and Asians etc. do
> is part of the bigger picture. We do identify by race as part of our identity,
> so that is a factor. It doesn't make one better than the other,  just different.
Click to expand...

Jefferson was a pedophile that took advantage of his slaves while espousing all men were created equal. I dont recall MLK doing that. You cant seperate what Jefferson did from his words. He was supposedly about equal rights just as MLK was but he owned slaves. MLK didnt own any slaves.

The Enigma Of Jefferson Mind and Body In Conflict - New York Times

Sorry but I just dont see him as a great person.  If the founding fathers were not white I dont see how that would have a changed anything other than there being no white people here. There is nothing specifically unique about whites that no other race has done.


----------



## FA_Q2

Asclepias said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the code isn't secret.  The words "white pride" may literally mean proud of the white race, but what it really means is other races are inferior to the white race.  You can pretend that isn't it's meaning, but...
> 
> 
> 
> Its not secrete code - it is plain English and is still racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think your standards are too strict.  I see nothing wrong in feeling pride in your race as long as you Long as you don't believe that other races are inferior.  I feel proud of my heritage without perceiving others' heritages as inferior to mine.  I think its weird to feel racial pride, but not inherently racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His standards are his alone to deal with. I have no problem with people having racial pride. I am just asking what do whites have to be proud of due to being white. No one can seem to give me an answer on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> most modern science was discovered by whites.  The most powerful and wealthy nation on the planet was founded by whites.  Einstein, Newton Hawking - all white all advanced our understanding of the universe more than anyone else in their time.
> 
> I can come up with dozens of examples.  none of it has a whit to do with race though - race was just a coincidence in what they accomplished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most modern science should be discovered by whites. They are the ones that own the systems.  People from other cultures made scientific discoveries while white people were still living in caves. They didnt do that because of their race. What did whites do that was because of or inspite of them being white? You do realize white people only made those discoveries because they were taught a foundation of knowledge from other cultures right?
Click to expand...

Of course.  Which is also why I don't attribute that to race.  

You, OTOH, seem to attribute several things to race.

It is interesting that while talking about surviving slavery as a race you seem to forget there were also quite a few white slaves as well.


----------



## FA_Q2

Asclepias said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think your standards are too strict.  I see nothing wrong in feeling pride in your race as long as you Long as you don't believe that other races are inferior.  I feel proud of my heritage without perceiving others' heritages as inferior to mine.  I think its weird to feel racial pride, but not inherently racist.
> 
> 
> 
> His standards are his alone to deal with. I have no problem with people having racial pride. I am just asking what do whites have to be proud of due to being white. No one can seem to give me an answer on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave you examples.
> if you can say Dr. King, Tutu and Mandela are Black leaders to be proud of
> you can say that Washington, Jefferson and Lincoln are White leaders to be proud of.
> 
> The Natural laws that were written down and established in writing by the Constitutional founders
> could be credited to the White Americans of European descendants if you want to identify them by race.
> 
> These laws came from God, from Nature, not White men
> and as you pointed out, some of the criticial govt ideas were influenced by Native Americans
> who had tribal structures.
> 
> But if you are going to identify the Founding Fathers as White,
> you can give as much credit for the good side as you can blame them for the genocide and bad side of
> setting up America as it was back then to grow to a better place where equal justice could later be realized.
> 
> It looks to me like it takes equal contribution of ALL people from ALL races, nations, religions and ethnic cultures
> to put the best ideas together for society to mature to its maximum ideal state.
> 
> I don't see any need to demonize one group or another which doesn't help but just distracts with division and ill will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Washington and Jefferson owned slaves. What did they do that was honorable that had anything to do with them being white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jefferson wrote down principles in the Declaration of Independence in English,
> which is the language we use today to reach agreement on democratic principles,
> where two the most credited sources of the politics we use today being
> * Rousseau who is identified with the Radical Liberalism carried on by Liberals today
> * Locke who is identified with the Classic Liberalism carried on by Conservatives today
> Both being European or White.
> 
> The Declaration of Independence is the only founding document that specifically
> cites "consent of the governed" as the source of authority for civil governance.
> 
> I see this as a spiritual process by which the Natural Laws given by God
> were made Statutory in Writing by the Founding Fathers who drew up
> the Constitution, Bill of Rights, and other historical arguments defending
> and defining checks and balances and separation of power to structure
> a govt and democratic process through which Equal Justice could eventually be realized.
> 
> So this spirit of these laws, coming from God, were given to the world
> through our Founding Fathers using European terms and English language
> that we could use to hash out the rest of our process of fulfilling democratic
> principles of self-government, left to future generations to work out as we evolved.
> 
> This linear process of reforming laws in writing, through a system of govt
> that is designed to check itself, including protecting free speech and free press
> as a check on govt, is something we inherited from our European and American
> ancestors.
> 
> And yes, the structure is designed to incorporate change and reform when used correctly.
> 
> So ALL cultures, all religions, all groups can exercise free speech, free press, right to
> petition and due process of law to improve upon what we have, and take it to the next level
> of social and political development by civil/democratic means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont get why Jefferson being white enabled him to write down something? People from ever race have written laws down. There is nothing unique about these laws.He was espousing an ideology. He didnt dream up this ideology because he was white. Now add to this that he was a hypocrite regarding these same laws. What have whites done that is specifically something only whites have done and have reason to be proud of?
Click to expand...

And right back at you.

What have blacks done that is only something blacks have done?


----------



## Moonglow

Nutz said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KKK Billboard Causes Stir - Ozarksfirst
> 
> 
> 
> Considering this place is about 60 miles to the west, it's not unusual to see this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They just want all of the welfare money for the white race.
Click to expand...

Us Indians prefer only we have all the welfare wampum....


----------



## emilynghiem

Conservative65 said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I agreed with the Muslim claim.  I said they had one in their beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I understand you were just saying both sides have their respective belief. This does not require you to agree with it,
> and I thought it was clear theirs is not your belief.
> 
> What I mean is that most people will not even acknowledge there is a reason for their beliefs and claim to the land, unless they agree. So that's why I found this exceptional, that even when it doesn't serve your purpose, and you may not agree at all,
> you are educated enough on the history to understand where that is coming from. I wish more people had that knowledge!
> 
> You are likely  more  level headed about this issue, because you have a broader scope on the history, while others get more emotional and angry who don't understand where the claim comes from, but thinks they are just making it up to justify war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you used blacks as an example, so will I.  I don't focus on things like that.  However, I've made the statement that a black child has a greater liklihood of being illegitimate than not, using the correct term of bastard, only to be called racist.  When over 70% meet that, it's not a stereotype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I disagree. Even if it applies, it can still be a stereotype.
> 
> Another example, is saying that women tend to be conditioned, either socially or spiritually, to
> see things "relatively" in terms of "relationships with others" while men tend to compartmentalize
> and divide things in terms of "autonomy" as to what is their space, their responsibility, and what belongs to someone else?
> 
> Science will show that women's brains operate different from men's.
> So there is truth to the "stereotype" that women are more emotionally expressive in certain ways than men are.
> (Actually I've pointed out that women are allowed or expected to cry, but not be angry without being called names for that, and men are allowed or expected to be angry, but not allowed to cry without being called names for that; so the social expectations are different but both are emotions.)
> 
> However to look at women in a negative way, based on this "stereotype" ends up causing more problems than it solves.
> 
> So I find it depends how the "stereotype" is used, that makes it helpful or hurtful.
> 
> If you know a large number of Black people don't have the same
> experience and knowledge of land ownership and business management,
> you can either use this to BLAME Blacks and liberals for "keeping people poor and dependent"
> or you can use this to PROMOTE programs such as microlending and business training
> among the poor minorities, whether Black, Latino, women, etc.
> 
> Obama even pointed this out, that although reparations couldn't be done logistically at this point literally,
> by focusing on uplifting the poor through education, then of course the Blacks would naturally get the
> support they need as the reparations they ask for.  Just by helping all the poor break the cycle of poverty.
> 
> I agree that indirectly this would cover the needs of Blacks who were affected over generations by slavery and its repercussions. if we sought reparations or restitution for all wrongs, then we would cover all the bases and factors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fully understand both historically and Biblically why both sides stake a claim.   Because of my religious beliefs, I side with the Jews.  I also understand, because of religious beliefs, why Muslims disagree.
> 
> When it applies to such a large number, it's no longer a stereotype.  Stereotypes  are oversimplified images.  In other words, they are something that apply to a small number but attributed to the whole.  The illegitmate birth rate isn't a small number.
Click to expand...


Again that is why I find you so remarkable, because the Muslim beliefs disagree with yours, and you still acknowledge these beliefs have reason behind them, even though that's not the side you align with. Compared with people who see no reason behind this at all, and just think it is hatred against Jews when there is history behind it.

I think your position has a better chance of putting out the fires, 
while ignoring the reasons just puts on more heat and pressure to an already volatile situation.

As for stereotypes I see that I am using the term differently.

Even if it is predominant, such as saying most Democrats do not go around citing the Constitution
and arguing equally to defend prolife beliefs equally as prochoice beliefs as I do by Constitutional equal protections,
or progay marriage equally as antigay marriage beliefs, or pro-ACA mandates as anti-ACA mandates, death penalty, etc.

It is HURTFUL as a "stereotype" to treat ME as one of the 99% of Democrats who is NOT a Constitutionalist
and to deny the fact that I am a Constitutionalist and a Democrat.

Even if you would be right in 99% of the cases,
it is hurtful to punish and blame me when I am in the 1% who stands for the Constitution before political party.

I am worried it could be .01% or less.

John Cusack seems to be the only Democrat I've seen in the media
raising Constitutional issues about anything to do with Obama and the govt.

You are going by if that generalization applies to a large enough proportion to be significant as a trait for that group.

I am going by whether or not it applies to a particular case or person,
or if something is being assumed to "represent" an entire group as a class.

In the case of being a prochoice Constitutionalist
it would be applying a stereotype on Democrats to say I am proabortion or anti-life when I am not.
I am both prolife, anti abortion and prochoice where I believe abortion can best be prevented by free choice,
and should be in order to protect both prolife and prochoice interests equally.


----------



## Asclepias

FA_Q2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not secrete code - it is plain English and is still racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your standards are too strict.  I see nothing wrong in feeling pride in your race as long as you Long as you don't believe that other races are inferior.  I feel proud of my heritage without perceiving others' heritages as inferior to mine.  I think its weird to feel racial pride, but not inherently racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His standards are his alone to deal with. I have no problem with people having racial pride. I am just asking what do whites have to be proud of due to being white. No one can seem to give me an answer on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> most modern science was discovered by whites.  The most powerful and wealthy nation on the planet was founded by whites.  Einstein, Newton Hawking - all white all advanced our understanding of the universe more than anyone else in their time.
> 
> I can come up with dozens of examples.  none of it has a whit to do with race though - race was just a coincidence in what they accomplished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most modern science should be discovered by whites. They are the ones that own the systems.  People from other cultures made scientific discoveries while white people were still living in caves. They didnt do that because of their race. What did whites do that was because of or inspite of them being white? You do realize white people only made those discoveries because they were taught a foundation of knowledge from other cultures right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.  Which is also why I don't attribute that to race.
> 
> You, OTOH, seem to attribute several things to race.
> 
> It is interesting that while talking about surviving slavery as a race you seem to forget there were also quite a few white slaves as well.
Click to expand...

Quite a few is a subjective term. There were never more white slaves than Black, it was never claimed those few white slaves were subhuman,  and they didnt have to survive several generations of slavery. Totally different dynamic and I am guessing you cannot locate even one of them that did anything great.


----------



## emilynghiem

FA_Q2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> His standards are his alone to deal with. I have no problem with people having racial pride. I am just asking what do whites have to be proud of due to being white. No one can seem to give me an answer on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you examples.
> if you can say Dr. King, Tutu and Mandela are Black leaders to be proud of
> you can say that Washington, Jefferson and Lincoln are White leaders to be proud of.
> 
> The Natural laws that were written down and established in writing by the Constitutional founders
> could be credited to the White Americans of European descendants if you want to identify them by race.
> 
> These laws came from God, from Nature, not White men
> and as you pointed out, some of the criticial govt ideas were influenced by Native Americans
> who had tribal structures.
> 
> But if you are going to identify the Founding Fathers as White,
> you can give as much credit for the good side as you can blame them for the genocide and bad side of
> setting up America as it was back then to grow to a better place where equal justice could later be realized.
> 
> It looks to me like it takes equal contribution of ALL people from ALL races, nations, religions and ethnic cultures
> to put the best ideas together for society to mature to its maximum ideal state.
> 
> I don't see any need to demonize one group or another which doesn't help but just distracts with division and ill will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Washington and Jefferson owned slaves. What did they do that was honorable that had anything to do with them being white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jefferson wrote down principles in the Declaration of Independence in English,
> which is the language we use today to reach agreement on democratic principles,
> where two the most credited sources of the politics we use today being
> * Rousseau who is identified with the Radical Liberalism carried on by Liberals today
> * Locke who is identified with the Classic Liberalism carried on by Conservatives today
> Both being European or White.
> 
> The Declaration of Independence is the only founding document that specifically
> cites "consent of the governed" as the source of authority for civil governance.
> 
> I see this as a spiritual process by which the Natural Laws given by God
> were made Statutory in Writing by the Founding Fathers who drew up
> the Constitution, Bill of Rights, and other historical arguments defending
> and defining checks and balances and separation of power to structure
> a govt and democratic process through which Equal Justice could eventually be realized.
> 
> So this spirit of these laws, coming from God, were given to the world
> through our Founding Fathers using European terms and English language
> that we could use to hash out the rest of our process of fulfilling democratic
> principles of self-government, left to future generations to work out as we evolved.
> 
> This linear process of reforming laws in writing, through a system of govt
> that is designed to check itself, including protecting free speech and free press
> as a check on govt, is something we inherited from our European and American
> ancestors.
> 
> And yes, the structure is designed to incorporate change and reform when used correctly.
> 
> So ALL cultures, all religions, all groups can exercise free speech, free press, right to
> petition and due process of law to improve upon what we have, and take it to the next level
> of social and political development by civil/democratic means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont get why Jefferson being white enabled him to write down something? People from ever race have written laws down. There is nothing unique about these laws.He was espousing an ideology. He didnt dream up this ideology because he was white. Now add to this that he was a hypocrite regarding these same laws. What have whites done that is specifically something only whites have done and have reason to be proud of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And right back at you.
> 
> What have blacks done that is only something blacks have done?
Click to expand...


Invented Kwanzaa?


----------



## Conservative65

emilynghiem said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I agreed with the Muslim claim.  I said they had one in their beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I understand you were just saying both sides have their respective belief. This does not require you to agree with it,
> and I thought it was clear theirs is not your belief.
> 
> What I mean is that most people will not even acknowledge there is a reason for their beliefs and claim to the land, unless they agree. So that's why I found this exceptional, that even when it doesn't serve your purpose, and you may not agree at all,
> you are educated enough on the history to understand where that is coming from. I wish more people had that knowledge!
> 
> You are likely  more  level headed about this issue, because you have a broader scope on the history, while others get more emotional and angry who don't understand where the claim comes from, but thinks they are just making it up to justify war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you used blacks as an example, so will I.  I don't focus on things like that.  However, I've made the statement that a black child has a greater liklihood of being illegitimate than not, using the correct term of bastard, only to be called racist.  When over 70% meet that, it's not a stereotype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I disagree. Even if it applies, it can still be a stereotype.
> 
> Another example, is saying that women tend to be conditioned, either socially or spiritually, to
> see things "relatively" in terms of "relationships with others" while men tend to compartmentalize
> and divide things in terms of "autonomy" as to what is their space, their responsibility, and what belongs to someone else?
> 
> Science will show that women's brains operate different from men's.
> So there is truth to the "stereotype" that women are more emotionally expressive in certain ways than men are.
> (Actually I've pointed out that women are allowed or expected to cry, but not be angry without being called names for that, and men are allowed or expected to be angry, but not allowed to cry without being called names for that; so the social expectations are different but both are emotions.)
> 
> However to look at women in a negative way, based on this "stereotype" ends up causing more problems than it solves.
> 
> So I find it depends how the "stereotype" is used, that makes it helpful or hurtful.
> 
> If you know a large number of Black people don't have the same
> experience and knowledge of land ownership and business management,
> you can either use this to BLAME Blacks and liberals for "keeping people poor and dependent"
> or you can use this to PROMOTE programs such as microlending and business training
> among the poor minorities, whether Black, Latino, women, etc.
> 
> Obama even pointed this out, that although reparations couldn't be done logistically at this point literally,
> by focusing on uplifting the poor through education, then of course the Blacks would naturally get the
> support they need as the reparations they ask for.  Just by helping all the poor break the cycle of poverty.
> 
> I agree that indirectly this would cover the needs of Blacks who were affected over generations by slavery and its repercussions. if we sought reparations or restitution for all wrongs, then we would cover all the bases and factors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fully understand both historically and Biblically why both sides stake a claim.   Because of my religious beliefs, I side with the Jews.  I also understand, because of religious beliefs, why Muslims disagree.
> 
> When it applies to such a large number, it's no longer a stereotype.  Stereotypes  are oversimplified images.  In other words, they are something that apply to a small number but attributed to the whole.  The illegitmate birth rate isn't a small number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again that is why I find you so remarkable, because the Muslim beliefs disagree with yours, and you still acknowledge these beliefs have reason behind them, even though that's not the side you align with. Compared with people who see no reason behind this at all, and just think it is hatred against Jews when there is history behind it.
> 
> I think your position has a better chance of putting out the fires,
> while ignoring the reasons just puts on more heat and pressure to an already volatile situation.
> 
> As for stereotypes I see that I am using the term differently.
> 
> Even if it is predominant, such as saying most Democrats do not go around citing the Constitution
> and arguing equally to defend prolife beliefs equally as prochoice beliefs as I do by Constitutional equal protections,
> or progay marriage equally as antigay marriage beliefs, or pro-ACA mandates as anti-ACA mandates, death penalty, etc.
> 
> It is HURTFUL as a "stereotype" to treat ME as one of the 99% of Democrats who is NOT a Constitutionalist
> and to deny the fact that I am a Constitutionalist and a Democrat.
> 
> Even if you would be right in 99% of the cases,
> it is hurtful to punish and blame me when I am in the 1% who stands for the Constitution before political party.
> 
> I am worried it could be .01% or less.
> 
> John Cusack seems to be the only Democrat I've seen in the media
> raising Constitutional issues about anything to do with Obama and the govt.
> 
> You are going by if that generalization applies to a large enough proportion to be significant as a trait for that group.
> 
> I am going by whether or not it applies to a particular case or person,
> or if something is being assumed to "represent" an entire group as a class.
> 
> In the case of being a prochoice Constitutionalist
> it would be applying a stereotype on Democrats to say I am proabortion or anti-life when I am not.
> I am both prolife, anti abortion and prochoice where I believe abortion can best be prevented by free choice,
> and should be in order to protect both prolife and prochoice interests equally.
Click to expand...

 
It's like I tell people on anything, if you know why you believe what you believe, go for it.  My disagreement doesn't change that you have reasons for why.  When the why gets emotional rather than logical, the acknoledgment of the why goes away.


----------



## Nutz

Asclepias said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jefferson wrote down principles in the Declaration of Independence in English,
> which is the language we use today to reach agreement on democratic principles,
> where two the most credited sources of the politics we use today being
> * Rousseau who is identified with the Radical Liberalism carried on by Liberals today
> * Locke who is identified with the Classic Liberalism carried on by Conservatives today
> Both being European or White.
> 
> The Declaration of Independence is the only founding document that specifically
> cites "consent of the governed" as the source of authority for civil governance.
> 
> I see this as a spiritual process by which the Natural Laws given by God
> were made Statutory in Writing by the Founding Fathers who drew up
> the Constitution, Bill of Rights, and other historical arguments defending
> and defining checks and balances and separation of power to structure
> a govt and democratic process through which Equal Justice could eventually be realized.
> 
> So this spirit of these laws, coming from God, were given to the world
> through our Founding Fathers using European terms and English language
> that we could use to hash out the rest of our process of fulfilling democratic
> principles of self-government, left to future generations to work out as we evolved.
> 
> This linear process of reforming laws in writing, through a system of govt
> that is designed to check itself, including protecting free speech and free press
> as a check on govt, is something we inherited from our European and American
> ancestors.
> 
> And yes, the structure is designed to incorporate change and reform when used correctly.
> 
> So ALL cultures, all religions, all groups can exercise free speech, free press, right to
> petition and due process of law to improve upon what we have, and take it to the next level
> of social and political development by civil/democratic means.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont get why Jefferson being white enabled him to write down something? People from ever race have written laws down. There is nothing unique about these laws.He was espousing an ideology. He didnt dream up this ideology because he was white. Now add to this that he was a hypocrite regarding these same laws. What have whites done that is specifically something only whites have done and have reason to be proud of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He rose to the position he was in from his spiritual, cultural and social background and lineage.
> Being White or European is part of that heritage.
> You can't take that factor out of the equation and have the same person.
> 
> We are a mix of all the things that make up our spiritual DNA.
> It's how we use it that defines us and our path in life.
> 
> I tend to focus on Jefferson because I feel I have also inherited
> karma spiritually from either Jefferson or other Founding Fathers.
> I have this weird Constitutional thread running through the fibre of my being.
> 
> I could trace some of my political poetry to my father's father who was
> a law professor and political poet in Vietnam. But the part of me that
> rails on and on about Constitutional equal inclusion and whatnot,
> I would like to trace this back to Jefferson or wherever it came from.
> 
> I probably have as much karma with the Christian church as much as I go on and on about that.
> 
> So I understand what you mean, that some of this can be independent of race.
> But in Jefferson's case, can you really argue that he would not have risen to power
> as President and Secretary of State without being White at that time.
> 
> If that is the role he needed to play, and the image he needed to represent to get
> certain jobs done, then God would incarnate him as White, Deist, male etc.
> 
> Just like to get other things done, I am incarnated as Asian American female
> both a Democrat and Constitutionalist. English speaking only. Born and living in Texas.
> 
> All of this is part of who I am in order to meet my purpose in life.
> 
> Same with you, same with Jefferson, Buddha or Einstein.
> The little old lady across the street from me, or the young
> black boy adopted and made famous by his hug with a white police officer.
> 
> All those factors make up part of the story.
> To me it is spiritual first, and then it manifests in these different ways.
> Fascinating, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has nothing to do with him being white though. There has been royalty of every race that rose to greatness from poverty. The disconnect for whites seems to be in believing a man who said the following is a great man and have a hard time seeing him for what he was.
> 
> "I advance it therefore as a suspicion only, that the blacks, whether originally a distinct race, or made distinct by time and circumstances, are inferior to the whites in the endowments both of body and mind. … This unfortunate difference of colour, and perhaps of faculty, is a powerful obstacle to the emancipation of these people."
> -Thomas Jefferson
> 
> This is the same guy that said Black people smell bad but it must not have been that bad since he had sex with his slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A. You can see both the good and the bad without denying one or the other.
> Are you trying to deny the good, and yet criticize people for denying the bad?
> 
> Someone pointed out bad things about Dr. King.
> 
> Someone criticized Jesus for causing a tree to wither and die just to show off his power,
> and for what he said to a woman, the only person BTW recorded in the Bible as talking back to Jesus where he accepted her answer.
> 
> From what I understand, Buddha at first did not want women in the fold, and had to be argued and talked into it.
> 
> People make fun of Einstein all the time, point to negative things about him.
> 
> Are you going to justify pulling people down just because you don't think they should be pulled up?
> 
> Why not credit both the good and the bad, and not fight over which is more predominant?
> 
> As for Jefferson and his views of slavery, I think he foresaw that slaves were not in a position
> to merge into society at an equal level, and he argued for returning them to Africa and/or gradual abolition.
> 
> Given the mess we are still facing from not providing means of equal ownership of land and businesses,
> I think he was right that we were not prepared to bring everyone up to equality.
> 
> i don't agree with his solution of forced deportation of slaves back to Africa, but I do believe people should have free and equal choice to colonize and claim equal land ownership
> where they can develop to self-government as equals, and not be forever under the lordship of others.
> 
> B. I disagree that the same things could have happened if
> Jefferson and the Founding Fathers weren't White.
> 
> You would be talking about a different time and place.
> 
> Just like Mandela and  Tutu were able to lead the people in Africa because they are black. White men could not have achieved that same unity in that context at that time.
> 
> I'm not saying White or Black or superior or inferior.
> I'm saying that to lead in certain circumstances, the people they needed to
> identify with were of a particular race for a reason.
> 
> All cultures and generations need to go through stages of development,
> so how the Native Americans evolve in their spiritual and cultural lineage
> and how the Blacks and Whites and Asians etc. do
> is part of the bigger picture. We do identify by race as part of our identity,
> so that is a factor. It doesn't make one better than the other,  just different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jefferson was a pedophile that took advantage of his slaves while espousing all men were created equal. I dont recall MLK doing that. You cant seperate what Jefferson did from his words. He was supposedly about equal rights just as MLK was but he owned slaves. MLK didnt own any slaves.
> 
> The Enigma Of Jefferson Mind and Body In Conflict - New York Times
> 
> Sorry but I just dont see him as a great person.  If the founding fathers were not white I dont see how that would have a changed anything other than there being no white people here. There is nothing specifically unique about whites that no other race has done.
Click to expand...

I am going to disagree with you on the one Asclepias...a lot of our heroes from the past have some skeletons in their closets...even MLK is accused of being a pedophile. Sometimes it is necessary to look at the overall good as opposed to the individuals sins that came into light AFTER the fact.  We also can't blame the past for its norms.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think your standards are too strict.  I see nothing wrong in feeling pride in your race as long as you Long as you don't believe that other races are inferior.  I feel proud of my heritage without perceiving others' heritages as inferior to mine.  I think its weird to feel racial pride, but not inherently racist.
> 
> 
> 
> His standards are his alone to deal with. I have no problem with people having racial pride. I am just asking what do whites have to be proud of due to being white. No one can seem to give me an answer on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> most modern science was discovered by whites.  The most powerful and wealthy nation on the planet was founded by whites.  Einstein, Newton Hawking - all white all advanced our understanding of the universe more than anyone else in their time.
> 
> I can come up with dozens of examples.  none of it has a whit to do with race though - race was just a coincidence in what they accomplished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most modern science should be discovered by whites. They are the ones that own the systems.  People from other cultures made scientific discoveries while white people were still living in caves. They didnt do that because of their race. What did whites do that was because of or inspite of them being white? You do realize white people only made those discoveries because they were taught a foundation of knowledge from other cultures right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.  Which is also why I don't attribute that to race.
> 
> You, OTOH, seem to attribute several things to race.
> 
> It is interesting that while talking about surviving slavery as a race you seem to forget there were also quite a few white slaves as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite a few is a subjective term. There were never more white slaves than Black, it was never claimed those few white slaves were subhuman,  and they didnt have to survive several generations of slavery. Totally different dynamic and I am guessing you cannot locate even one of them that did anything great.
Click to expand...

 
Perhaps you should look up how the peasants were treated where my family came from.  Not much different than slaves and went on for a lot longer. 

Saying whites owned slaves is quite subjective since only a small percentage ever did.  There were many times more whites that didn't own slaves than did.


----------



## Asclepias

Nutz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont get why Jefferson being white enabled him to write down something? People from ever race have written laws down. There is nothing unique about these laws.He was espousing an ideology. He didnt dream up this ideology because he was white. Now add to this that he was a hypocrite regarding these same laws. What have whites done that is specifically something only whites have done and have reason to be proud of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He rose to the position he was in from his spiritual, cultural and social background and lineage.
> Being White or European is part of that heritage.
> You can't take that factor out of the equation and have the same person.
> 
> We are a mix of all the things that make up our spiritual DNA.
> It's how we use it that defines us and our path in life.
> 
> I tend to focus on Jefferson because I feel I have also inherited
> karma spiritually from either Jefferson or other Founding Fathers.
> I have this weird Constitutional thread running through the fibre of my being.
> 
> I could trace some of my political poetry to my father's father who was
> a law professor and political poet in Vietnam. But the part of me that
> rails on and on about Constitutional equal inclusion and whatnot,
> I would like to trace this back to Jefferson or wherever it came from.
> 
> I probably have as much karma with the Christian church as much as I go on and on about that.
> 
> So I understand what you mean, that some of this can be independent of race.
> But in Jefferson's case, can you really argue that he would not have risen to power
> as President and Secretary of State without being White at that time.
> 
> If that is the role he needed to play, and the image he needed to represent to get
> certain jobs done, then God would incarnate him as White, Deist, male etc.
> 
> Just like to get other things done, I am incarnated as Asian American female
> both a Democrat and Constitutionalist. English speaking only. Born and living in Texas.
> 
> All of this is part of who I am in order to meet my purpose in life.
> 
> Same with you, same with Jefferson, Buddha or Einstein.
> The little old lady across the street from me, or the young
> black boy adopted and made famous by his hug with a white police officer.
> 
> All those factors make up part of the story.
> To me it is spiritual first, and then it manifests in these different ways.
> Fascinating, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has nothing to do with him being white though. There has been royalty of every race that rose to greatness from poverty. The disconnect for whites seems to be in believing a man who said the following is a great man and have a hard time seeing him for what he was.
> 
> "I advance it therefore as a suspicion only, that the blacks, whether originally a distinct race, or made distinct by time and circumstances, are inferior to the whites in the endowments both of body and mind. … This unfortunate difference of colour, and perhaps of faculty, is a powerful obstacle to the emancipation of these people."
> -Thomas Jefferson
> 
> This is the same guy that said Black people smell bad but it must not have been that bad since he had sex with his slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A. You can see both the good and the bad without denying one or the other.
> Are you trying to deny the good, and yet criticize people for denying the bad?
> 
> Someone pointed out bad things about Dr. King.
> 
> Someone criticized Jesus for causing a tree to wither and die just to show off his power,
> and for what he said to a woman, the only person BTW recorded in the Bible as talking back to Jesus where he accepted her answer.
> 
> From what I understand, Buddha at first did not want women in the fold, and had to be argued and talked into it.
> 
> People make fun of Einstein all the time, point to negative things about him.
> 
> Are you going to justify pulling people down just because you don't think they should be pulled up?
> 
> Why not credit both the good and the bad, and not fight over which is more predominant?
> 
> As for Jefferson and his views of slavery, I think he foresaw that slaves were not in a position
> to merge into society at an equal level, and he argued for returning them to Africa and/or gradual abolition.
> 
> Given the mess we are still facing from not providing means of equal ownership of land and businesses,
> I think he was right that we were not prepared to bring everyone up to equality.
> 
> i don't agree with his solution of forced deportation of slaves back to Africa, but I do believe people should have free and equal choice to colonize and claim equal land ownership
> where they can develop to self-government as equals, and not be forever under the lordship of others.
> 
> B. I disagree that the same things could have happened if
> Jefferson and the Founding Fathers weren't White.
> 
> You would be talking about a different time and place.
> 
> Just like Mandela and  Tutu were able to lead the people in Africa because they are black. White men could not have achieved that same unity in that context at that time.
> 
> I'm not saying White or Black or superior or inferior.
> I'm saying that to lead in certain circumstances, the people they needed to
> identify with were of a particular race for a reason.
> 
> All cultures and generations need to go through stages of development,
> so how the Native Americans evolve in their spiritual and cultural lineage
> and how the Blacks and Whites and Asians etc. do
> is part of the bigger picture. We do identify by race as part of our identity,
> so that is a factor. It doesn't make one better than the other,  just different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jefferson was a pedophile that took advantage of his slaves while espousing all men were created equal. I dont recall MLK doing that. You cant seperate what Jefferson did from his words. He was supposedly about equal rights just as MLK was but he owned slaves. MLK didnt own any slaves.
> 
> The Enigma Of Jefferson Mind and Body In Conflict - New York Times
> 
> Sorry but I just dont see him as a great person.  If the founding fathers were not white I dont see how that would have a changed anything other than there being no white people here. There is nothing specifically unique about whites that no other race has done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to disagree with you on the one Asclepias...a lot of our heroes from the past have some skeletons in their closets...even MLK is accused of being a pedophile. Sometimes it is necessary to look at the overall good as opposed to the individuals sins that came into light AFTER the fact.  We also can't blame the past for its norms.
Click to expand...

If MLK was a pedo then that takes him down as a hero to me. Do you have any good links on that?  I have to disagree that what Jefferson did was a greater good as he never intended that good to benefit me.  It may have been a greater good for whites but he by no means meant for Black people to benefit from these ideas.


----------



## Asclepias

FA_Q2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> His standards are his alone to deal with. I have no problem with people having racial pride. I am just asking what do whites have to be proud of due to being white. No one can seem to give me an answer on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you examples.
> if you can say Dr. King, Tutu and Mandela are Black leaders to be proud of
> you can say that Washington, Jefferson and Lincoln are White leaders to be proud of.
> 
> The Natural laws that were written down and established in writing by the Constitutional founders
> could be credited to the White Americans of European descendants if you want to identify them by race.
> 
> These laws came from God, from Nature, not White men
> and as you pointed out, some of the criticial govt ideas were influenced by Native Americans
> who had tribal structures.
> 
> But if you are going to identify the Founding Fathers as White,
> you can give as much credit for the good side as you can blame them for the genocide and bad side of
> setting up America as it was back then to grow to a better place where equal justice could later be realized.
> 
> It looks to me like it takes equal contribution of ALL people from ALL races, nations, religions and ethnic cultures
> to put the best ideas together for society to mature to its maximum ideal state.
> 
> I don't see any need to demonize one group or another which doesn't help but just distracts with division and ill will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Washington and Jefferson owned slaves. What did they do that was honorable that had anything to do with them being white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jefferson wrote down principles in the Declaration of Independence in English,
> which is the language we use today to reach agreement on democratic principles,
> where two the most credited sources of the politics we use today being
> * Rousseau who is identified with the Radical Liberalism carried on by Liberals today
> * Locke who is identified with the Classic Liberalism carried on by Conservatives today
> Both being European or White.
> 
> The Declaration of Independence is the only founding document that specifically
> cites "consent of the governed" as the source of authority for civil governance.
> 
> I see this as a spiritual process by which the Natural Laws given by God
> were made Statutory in Writing by the Founding Fathers who drew up
> the Constitution, Bill of Rights, and other historical arguments defending
> and defining checks and balances and separation of power to structure
> a govt and democratic process through which Equal Justice could eventually be realized.
> 
> So this spirit of these laws, coming from God, were given to the world
> through our Founding Fathers using European terms and English language
> that we could use to hash out the rest of our process of fulfilling democratic
> principles of self-government, left to future generations to work out as we evolved.
> 
> This linear process of reforming laws in writing, through a system of govt
> that is designed to check itself, including protecting free speech and free press
> as a check on govt, is something we inherited from our European and American
> ancestors.
> 
> And yes, the structure is designed to incorporate change and reform when used correctly.
> 
> So ALL cultures, all religions, all groups can exercise free speech, free press, right to
> petition and due process of law to improve upon what we have, and take it to the next level
> of social and political development by civil/democratic means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont get why Jefferson being white enabled him to write down something? People from ever race have written laws down. There is nothing unique about these laws.He was espousing an ideology. He didnt dream up this ideology because he was white. Now add to this that he was a hypocrite regarding these same laws. What have whites done that is specifically something only whites have done and have reason to be proud of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And right back at you.
> 
> What have blacks done that is only something blacks have done?
Click to expand...

Survived and progressed despite slavery, failed Reconstruction, reneged upon promises of land, Jim Crow, racial cleansing, and being erased from the history books. Since you couldnt answer why did you try to deflect?


----------



## Asclepias

emilynghiem said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you examples.
> if you can say Dr. King, Tutu and Mandela are Black leaders to be proud of
> you can say that Washington, Jefferson and Lincoln are White leaders to be proud of.
> 
> The Natural laws that were written down and established in writing by the Constitutional founders
> could be credited to the White Americans of European descendants if you want to identify them by race.
> 
> These laws came from God, from Nature, not White men
> and as you pointed out, some of the criticial govt ideas were influenced by Native Americans
> who had tribal structures.
> 
> But if you are going to identify the Founding Fathers as White,
> you can give as much credit for the good side as you can blame them for the genocide and bad side of
> setting up America as it was back then to grow to a better place where equal justice could later be realized.
> 
> It looks to me like it takes equal contribution of ALL people from ALL races, nations, religions and ethnic cultures
> to put the best ideas together for society to mature to its maximum ideal state.
> 
> I don't see any need to demonize one group or another which doesn't help but just distracts with division and ill will.
> 
> 
> 
> Washington and Jefferson owned slaves. What did they do that was honorable that had anything to do with them being white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jefferson wrote down principles in the Declaration of Independence in English,
> which is the language we use today to reach agreement on democratic principles,
> where two the most credited sources of the politics we use today being
> * Rousseau who is identified with the Radical Liberalism carried on by Liberals today
> * Locke who is identified with the Classic Liberalism carried on by Conservatives today
> Both being European or White.
> 
> The Declaration of Independence is the only founding document that specifically
> cites "consent of the governed" as the source of authority for civil governance.
> 
> I see this as a spiritual process by which the Natural Laws given by God
> were made Statutory in Writing by the Founding Fathers who drew up
> the Constitution, Bill of Rights, and other historical arguments defending
> and defining checks and balances and separation of power to structure
> a govt and democratic process through which Equal Justice could eventually be realized.
> 
> So this spirit of these laws, coming from God, were given to the world
> through our Founding Fathers using European terms and English language
> that we could use to hash out the rest of our process of fulfilling democratic
> principles of self-government, left to future generations to work out as we evolved.
> 
> This linear process of reforming laws in writing, through a system of govt
> that is designed to check itself, including protecting free speech and free press
> as a check on govt, is something we inherited from our European and American
> ancestors.
> 
> And yes, the structure is designed to incorporate change and reform when used correctly.
> 
> So ALL cultures, all religions, all groups can exercise free speech, free press, right to
> petition and due process of law to improve upon what we have, and take it to the next level
> of social and political development by civil/democratic means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont get why Jefferson being white enabled him to write down something? People from ever race have written laws down. There is nothing unique about these laws.He was espousing an ideology. He didnt dream up this ideology because he was white. Now add to this that he was a hypocrite regarding these same laws. What have whites done that is specifically something only whites have done and have reason to be proud of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And right back at you.
> 
> What have blacks done that is only something blacks have done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Invented Kwanzaa?
Click to expand...

White people made up Xmas. Inventing Kwanzaa has nothing to do with anyones color. People have always made up holidays.


----------



## Nutz

Asclepias said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> He rose to the position he was in from his spiritual, cultural and social background and lineage.
> Being White or European is part of that heritage.
> You can't take that factor out of the equation and have the same person.
> 
> We are a mix of all the things that make up our spiritual DNA.
> It's how we use it that defines us and our path in life.
> 
> I tend to focus on Jefferson because I feel I have also inherited
> karma spiritually from either Jefferson or other Founding Fathers.
> I have this weird Constitutional thread running through the fibre of my being.
> 
> I could trace some of my political poetry to my father's father who was
> a law professor and political poet in Vietnam. But the part of me that
> rails on and on about Constitutional equal inclusion and whatnot,
> I would like to trace this back to Jefferson or wherever it came from.
> 
> I probably have as much karma with the Christian church as much as I go on and on about that.
> 
> So I understand what you mean, that some of this can be independent of race.
> But in Jefferson's case, can you really argue that he would not have risen to power
> as President and Secretary of State without being White at that time.
> 
> If that is the role he needed to play, and the image he needed to represent to get
> certain jobs done, then God would incarnate him as White, Deist, male etc.
> 
> Just like to get other things done, I am incarnated as Asian American female
> both a Democrat and Constitutionalist. English speaking only. Born and living in Texas.
> 
> All of this is part of who I am in order to meet my purpose in life.
> 
> Same with you, same with Jefferson, Buddha or Einstein.
> The little old lady across the street from me, or the young
> black boy adopted and made famous by his hug with a white police officer.
> 
> All those factors make up part of the story.
> To me it is spiritual first, and then it manifests in these different ways.
> Fascinating, really.
> 
> 
> 
> Has nothing to do with him being white though. There has been royalty of every race that rose to greatness from poverty. The disconnect for whites seems to be in believing a man who said the following is a great man and have a hard time seeing him for what he was.
> 
> "I advance it therefore as a suspicion only, that the blacks, whether originally a distinct race, or made distinct by time and circumstances, are inferior to the whites in the endowments both of body and mind. … This unfortunate difference of colour, and perhaps of faculty, is a powerful obstacle to the emancipation of these people."
> -Thomas Jefferson
> 
> This is the same guy that said Black people smell bad but it must not have been that bad since he had sex with his slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A. You can see both the good and the bad without denying one or the other.
> Are you trying to deny the good, and yet criticize people for denying the bad?
> 
> Someone pointed out bad things about Dr. King.
> 
> Someone criticized Jesus for causing a tree to wither and die just to show off his power,
> and for what he said to a woman, the only person BTW recorded in the Bible as talking back to Jesus where he accepted her answer.
> 
> From what I understand, Buddha at first did not want women in the fold, and had to be argued and talked into it.
> 
> People make fun of Einstein all the time, point to negative things about him.
> 
> Are you going to justify pulling people down just because you don't think they should be pulled up?
> 
> Why not credit both the good and the bad, and not fight over which is more predominant?
> 
> As for Jefferson and his views of slavery, I think he foresaw that slaves were not in a position
> to merge into society at an equal level, and he argued for returning them to Africa and/or gradual abolition.
> 
> Given the mess we are still facing from not providing means of equal ownership of land and businesses,
> I think he was right that we were not prepared to bring everyone up to equality.
> 
> i don't agree with his solution of forced deportation of slaves back to Africa, but I do believe people should have free and equal choice to colonize and claim equal land ownership
> where they can develop to self-government as equals, and not be forever under the lordship of others.
> 
> B. I disagree that the same things could have happened if
> Jefferson and the Founding Fathers weren't White.
> 
> You would be talking about a different time and place.
> 
> Just like Mandela and  Tutu were able to lead the people in Africa because they are black. White men could not have achieved that same unity in that context at that time.
> 
> I'm not saying White or Black or superior or inferior.
> I'm saying that to lead in certain circumstances, the people they needed to
> identify with were of a particular race for a reason.
> 
> All cultures and generations need to go through stages of development,
> so how the Native Americans evolve in their spiritual and cultural lineage
> and how the Blacks and Whites and Asians etc. do
> is part of the bigger picture. We do identify by race as part of our identity,
> so that is a factor. It doesn't make one better than the other,  just different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jefferson was a pedophile that took advantage of his slaves while espousing all men were created equal. I dont recall MLK doing that. You cant seperate what Jefferson did from his words. He was supposedly about equal rights just as MLK was but he owned slaves. MLK didnt own any slaves.
> 
> The Enigma Of Jefferson Mind and Body In Conflict - New York Times
> 
> Sorry but I just dont see him as a great person.  If the founding fathers were not white I dont see how that would have a changed anything other than there being no white people here. There is nothing specifically unique about whites that no other race has done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to disagree with you on the one Asclepias...a lot of our heroes from the past have some skeletons in their closets...even MLK is accused of being a pedophile. Sometimes it is necessary to look at the overall good as opposed to the individuals sins that came into light AFTER the fact.  We also can't blame the past for its norms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If MLK was a pedo then that takes him down as a hero to me. Do you have any good links on that?  I have to disagree that what Jefferson did was a greater good as he never intended that good to benefit me.  It may have been a greater good for whites but he by no means meant for Black people to benefit from these ideas.
Click to expand...

You know what, I don't have any direct links and I am too lazy to gGoogle it right now.  U was told that story by a bitter white man a couple of years ago...I checked it out, and the accusations are out there.

As for Jefferson...he and the rest of them were out for their own good. In their case...I have to respect their ideals and seperate slavery and hate....and assume it was God;s plan to ensure freedom for all in the end.  I could be wrong, I could be an idealist...but I think if he were alive today...his opinions on race and slavery would be reversed.


----------



## Nutz

Asclepias said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you examples.
> if you can say Dr. King, Tutu and Mandela are Black leaders to be proud of
> you can say that Washington, Jefferson and Lincoln are White leaders to be proud of.
> 
> The Natural laws that were written down and established in writing by the Constitutional founders
> could be credited to the White Americans of European descendants if you want to identify them by race.
> 
> These laws came from God, from Nature, not White men
> and as you pointed out, some of the criticial govt ideas were influenced by Native Americans
> who had tribal structures.
> 
> But if you are going to identify the Founding Fathers as White,
> you can give as much credit for the good side as you can blame them for the genocide and bad side of
> setting up America as it was back then to grow to a better place where equal justice could later be realized.
> 
> It looks to me like it takes equal contribution of ALL people from ALL races, nations, religions and ethnic cultures
> to put the best ideas together for society to mature to its maximum ideal state.
> 
> I don't see any need to demonize one group or another which doesn't help but just distracts with division and ill will.
> 
> 
> 
> Washington and Jefferson owned slaves. What did they do that was honorable that had anything to do with them being white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jefferson wrote down principles in the Declaration of Independence in English,
> which is the language we use today to reach agreement on democratic principles,
> where two the most credited sources of the politics we use today being
> * Rousseau who is identified with the Radical Liberalism carried on by Liberals today
> * Locke who is identified with the Classic Liberalism carried on by Conservatives today
> Both being European or White.
> 
> The Declaration of Independence is the only founding document that specifically
> cites "consent of the governed" as the source of authority for civil governance.
> 
> I see this as a spiritual process by which the Natural Laws given by God
> were made Statutory in Writing by the Founding Fathers who drew up
> the Constitution, Bill of Rights, and other historical arguments defending
> and defining checks and balances and separation of power to structure
> a govt and democratic process through which Equal Justice could eventually be realized.
> 
> So this spirit of these laws, coming from God, were given to the world
> through our Founding Fathers using European terms and English language
> that we could use to hash out the rest of our process of fulfilling democratic
> principles of self-government, left to future generations to work out as we evolved.
> 
> This linear process of reforming laws in writing, through a system of govt
> that is designed to check itself, including protecting free speech and free press
> as a check on govt, is something we inherited from our European and American
> ancestors.
> 
> And yes, the structure is designed to incorporate change and reform when used correctly.
> 
> So ALL cultures, all religions, all groups can exercise free speech, free press, right to
> petition and due process of law to improve upon what we have, and take it to the next level
> of social and political development by civil/democratic means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont get why Jefferson being white enabled him to write down something? People from ever race have written laws down. There is nothing unique about these laws.He was espousing an ideology. He didnt dream up this ideology because he was white. Now add to this that he was a hypocrite regarding these same laws. What have whites done that is specifically something only whites have done and have reason to be proud of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And right back at you.
> 
> What have blacks done that is only something blacks have done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Survived and progressed despite slavery, failed Reconstruction, reneged upon promises of land, Jim Crow, racial cleansing, and being erased from the history books. Since you couldnt answer why did you try to deflect?
Click to expand...

Because he hates black people!


----------



## Nutz

Asclepias said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Washington and Jefferson owned slaves. What did they do that was honorable that had anything to do with them being white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jefferson wrote down principles in the Declaration of Independence in English,
> which is the language we use today to reach agreement on democratic principles,
> where two the most credited sources of the politics we use today being
> * Rousseau who is identified with the Radical Liberalism carried on by Liberals today
> * Locke who is identified with the Classic Liberalism carried on by Conservatives today
> Both being European or White.
> 
> The Declaration of Independence is the only founding document that specifically
> cites "consent of the governed" as the source of authority for civil governance.
> 
> I see this as a spiritual process by which the Natural Laws given by God
> were made Statutory in Writing by the Founding Fathers who drew up
> the Constitution, Bill of Rights, and other historical arguments defending
> and defining checks and balances and separation of power to structure
> a govt and democratic process through which Equal Justice could eventually be realized.
> 
> So this spirit of these laws, coming from God, were given to the world
> through our Founding Fathers using European terms and English language
> that we could use to hash out the rest of our process of fulfilling democratic
> principles of self-government, left to future generations to work out as we evolved.
> 
> This linear process of reforming laws in writing, through a system of govt
> that is designed to check itself, including protecting free speech and free press
> as a check on govt, is something we inherited from our European and American
> ancestors.
> 
> And yes, the structure is designed to incorporate change and reform when used correctly.
> 
> So ALL cultures, all religions, all groups can exercise free speech, free press, right to
> petition and due process of law to improve upon what we have, and take it to the next level
> of social and political development by civil/democratic means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont get why Jefferson being white enabled him to write down something? People from ever race have written laws down. There is nothing unique about these laws.He was espousing an ideology. He didnt dream up this ideology because he was white. Now add to this that he was a hypocrite regarding these same laws. What have whites done that is specifically something only whites have done and have reason to be proud of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And right back at you.
> 
> What have blacks done that is only something blacks have done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Invented Kwanzaa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people made up Xmas. Inventing Kwanzaa has nothing to do with anyones color. People have always made up holidays.
Click to expand...

Happy Valentines Day.


----------



## Asclepias

Nutz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has nothing to do with him being white though. There has been royalty of every race that rose to greatness from poverty. The disconnect for whites seems to be in believing a man who said the following is a great man and have a hard time seeing him for what he was.
> 
> "I advance it therefore as a suspicion only, that the blacks, whether originally a distinct race, or made distinct by time and circumstances, are inferior to the whites in the endowments both of body and mind. … This unfortunate difference of colour, and perhaps of faculty, is a powerful obstacle to the emancipation of these people."
> -Thomas Jefferson
> 
> This is the same guy that said Black people smell bad but it must not have been that bad since he had sex with his slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A. You can see both the good and the bad without denying one or the other.
> Are you trying to deny the good, and yet criticize people for denying the bad?
> 
> Someone pointed out bad things about Dr. King.
> 
> Someone criticized Jesus for causing a tree to wither and die just to show off his power,
> and for what he said to a woman, the only person BTW recorded in the Bible as talking back to Jesus where he accepted her answer.
> 
> From what I understand, Buddha at first did not want women in the fold, and had to be argued and talked into it.
> 
> People make fun of Einstein all the time, point to negative things about him.
> 
> Are you going to justify pulling people down just because you don't think they should be pulled up?
> 
> Why not credit both the good and the bad, and not fight over which is more predominant?
> 
> As for Jefferson and his views of slavery, I think he foresaw that slaves were not in a position
> to merge into society at an equal level, and he argued for returning them to Africa and/or gradual abolition.
> 
> Given the mess we are still facing from not providing means of equal ownership of land and businesses,
> I think he was right that we were not prepared to bring everyone up to equality.
> 
> i don't agree with his solution of forced deportation of slaves back to Africa, but I do believe people should have free and equal choice to colonize and claim equal land ownership
> where they can develop to self-government as equals, and not be forever under the lordship of others.
> 
> B. I disagree that the same things could have happened if
> Jefferson and the Founding Fathers weren't White.
> 
> You would be talking about a different time and place.
> 
> Just like Mandela and  Tutu were able to lead the people in Africa because they are black. White men could not have achieved that same unity in that context at that time.
> 
> I'm not saying White or Black or superior or inferior.
> I'm saying that to lead in certain circumstances, the people they needed to
> identify with were of a particular race for a reason.
> 
> All cultures and generations need to go through stages of development,
> so how the Native Americans evolve in their spiritual and cultural lineage
> and how the Blacks and Whites and Asians etc. do
> is part of the bigger picture. We do identify by race as part of our identity,
> so that is a factor. It doesn't make one better than the other,  just different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jefferson was a pedophile that took advantage of his slaves while espousing all men were created equal. I dont recall MLK doing that. You cant seperate what Jefferson did from his words. He was supposedly about equal rights just as MLK was but he owned slaves. MLK didnt own any slaves.
> 
> The Enigma Of Jefferson Mind and Body In Conflict - New York Times
> 
> Sorry but I just dont see him as a great person.  If the founding fathers were not white I dont see how that would have a changed anything other than there being no white people here. There is nothing specifically unique about whites that no other race has done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to disagree with you on the one Asclepias...a lot of our heroes from the past have some skeletons in their closets...even MLK is accused of being a pedophile. Sometimes it is necessary to look at the overall good as opposed to the individuals sins that came into light AFTER the fact.  We also can't blame the past for its norms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If MLK was a pedo then that takes him down as a hero to me. Do you have any good links on that?  I have to disagree that what Jefferson did was a greater good as he never intended that good to benefit me.  It may have been a greater good for whites but he by no means meant for Black people to benefit from these ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what, I don't have any direct links and I am too lazy to gGoogle it right now.  U was told that story by a bitter white man a couple of years ago...I checked it out, and the accusations are out there.
> 
> As for Jefferson...he and the rest of them were out for their own good. In their case...I have to respect their ideals and seperate slavery and hate....and assume it was God;s plan to ensure freedom for all in the end.  I could be wrong, I could be an idealist...but I think if he were alive today...his opinions on race and slavery would be reversed.
Click to expand...

Maybe he would be I doubt it.  He didnt think very highly of Black people at all.  One of the main reasons was because it was easier for him to believe Blacks were subhuman in order to maintain his economic status and his sexual escapades.  He said Blacks didnt feel grief like whites did. He had to think that way to ease his conscious when he sold of the family members of slaves.


----------



## Asclepias

Nutz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jefferson wrote down principles in the Declaration of Independence in English,
> which is the language we use today to reach agreement on democratic principles,
> where two the most credited sources of the politics we use today being
> * Rousseau who is identified with the Radical Liberalism carried on by Liberals today
> * Locke who is identified with the Classic Liberalism carried on by Conservatives today
> Both being European or White.
> 
> The Declaration of Independence is the only founding document that specifically
> cites "consent of the governed" as the source of authority for civil governance.
> 
> I see this as a spiritual process by which the Natural Laws given by God
> were made Statutory in Writing by the Founding Fathers who drew up
> the Constitution, Bill of Rights, and other historical arguments defending
> and defining checks and balances and separation of power to structure
> a govt and democratic process through which Equal Justice could eventually be realized.
> 
> So this spirit of these laws, coming from God, were given to the world
> through our Founding Fathers using European terms and English language
> that we could use to hash out the rest of our process of fulfilling democratic
> principles of self-government, left to future generations to work out as we evolved.
> 
> This linear process of reforming laws in writing, through a system of govt
> that is designed to check itself, including protecting free speech and free press
> as a check on govt, is something we inherited from our European and American
> ancestors.
> 
> And yes, the structure is designed to incorporate change and reform when used correctly.
> 
> So ALL cultures, all religions, all groups can exercise free speech, free press, right to
> petition and due process of law to improve upon what we have, and take it to the next level
> of social and political development by civil/democratic means.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont get why Jefferson being white enabled him to write down something? People from ever race have written laws down. There is nothing unique about these laws.He was espousing an ideology. He didnt dream up this ideology because he was white. Now add to this that he was a hypocrite regarding these same laws. What have whites done that is specifically something only whites have done and have reason to be proud of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And right back at you.
> 
> What have blacks done that is only something blacks have done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Invented Kwanzaa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people made up Xmas. Inventing Kwanzaa has nothing to do with anyones color. People have always made up holidays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happy Valentines Day.
Click to expand...

Happy Arbor Day


----------



## Gracie

Were indentured servants, slaves?


----------



## Nutz

Asclepias said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont get why Jefferson being white enabled him to write down something? People from ever race have written laws down. There is nothing unique about these laws.He was espousing an ideology. He didnt dream up this ideology because he was white. Now add to this that he was a hypocrite regarding these same laws. What have whites done that is specifically something only whites have done and have reason to be proud of?
> 
> 
> 
> And right back at you.
> 
> What have blacks done that is only something blacks have done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Invented Kwanzaa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people made up Xmas. Inventing Kwanzaa has nothing to do with anyones color. People have always made up holidays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happy Valentines Day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happy Arbor Day
Click to expand...

Happy Black Friday!

Merry Cyber Monday!

Its Labor Day.  Pull up your pants and work harder!


----------



## Nutz

Gracie said:


> Were indentured servants, slaves?


No...they had hope. And when did indentured service end?  Really, I don't know...but I think it was prior to the Revolution.  I could be totally wrong...but considering who the argument is coming from, I will take my chances.


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think your standards are too strict.  I see nothing wrong in feeling pride in your race as long as you Long as you don't believe that other races are inferior.  I feel proud of my heritage without perceiving others' heritages as inferior to mine.  I think its weird to feel racial pride, but not inherently racist.
> 
> 
> 
> His standards are his alone to deal with. I have no problem with people having racial pride. I am just asking what do whites have to be proud of due to being white. No one can seem to give me an answer on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> most modern science was discovered by whites.  The most powerful and wealthy nation on the planet was founded by whites.  Einstein, Newton Hawking - all white all advanced our understanding of the universe more than anyone else in their time.
> 
> I can come up with dozens of examples.  none of it has a whit to do with race though - race was just a coincidence in what they accomplished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most modern science should be discovered by whites. They are the ones that own the systems.  People from other cultures made scientific discoveries while white people were still living in caves. They didnt do that because of their race. What did whites do that was because of or inspite of them being white? You do realize white people only made those discoveries because they were taught a foundation of knowledge from other cultures right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.  Which is also why I don't attribute that to race.
> 
> You, OTOH, seem to attribute several things to race.
> 
> It is interesting that while talking about surviving slavery as a race you seem to forget there were also quite a few white slaves as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite a few is a subjective term. There were never more white slaves than Black, it was never claimed those few white slaves were subhuman,  and they didnt have to survive several generations of slavery. Totally different dynamic and I am guessing you cannot locate even one of them that did anything great.
Click to expand...

\\


apparently your ancestors considered  your inferior ancestors inferior or they would not  have gotten rid of them

consider that


----------



## R.D.

Asclepias said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Situation ethics are always a liberal mainstay
> 
> The sign, not the author was the question.  But, hey, That's just how white folks will do you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sign was what I was talking about.  It's message doesn't exist in a vacuum.  Context is a part of the message.  Does the Bible's message have the same meaning without it's context?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one?
> 
> They can come for the ride, but they gotta sit in back.   Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which passage?  You're wrong and trying to fix it, but you can't.
> 
> There is not context to the billboard other than the message.   It wasn't taken out of context, edited or manipulated,  the message is the message.
> 
> "Everybody else has a right to be proud and I don't deny that"  Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you proud of that has to do with being white?
Click to expand...

It's over your head


----------



## ricechickie

It's not racist to love your people......it's racist to love your skin color.

And it's also stupid.  And pointless.


----------



## R.D.

Coloradomtnman said:


> Everyone has a right feel proud and I don't deny that?  What do you mean?



What can it mean?  Do you agree or not?



> Everyone has the right to be racists.  Doesn't make it any less prejudicial, hateful, or bigotted.



Ok Captain Obvious.  Thanks for that


----------



## ricechickie

R.D. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you proud of that has to do with being white?
> 
> 
> 
> It's over your head
Click to expand...


So......height?


----------



## R.D.

ricechickie said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you proud of that has to do with being white?
> 
> 
> 
> It's over your head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So......height?
Click to expand...



Nah, being tall us just in the genes, like Michelle


----------



## Moonglow

R.D. said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you proud of that has to do with being white?
> 
> 
> 
> It's over your head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So......height?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, being tall us just in the genes, like Michelle
Click to expand...

Girth??


----------



## R.D.

Moonglow said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you proud of that has to do with being white?
> 
> 
> 
> It's over your head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So......height?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, being tall us just in the genes, like Michelle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Girth??
Click to expand...

Again, like Michelle


----------



## Coloradomtnman

R.D. said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has a right feel proud and I don't deny that?  What do you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can it mean?  Do you agree or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has the right to be racists.  Doesn't make it any less prejudicial, hateful, or bigotted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok Captain Obvious.  Thanks for that
Click to expand...


Well, I guess everyone has a right to feel proud.  I am not making the connection you trying to get me to make...


----------



## emilynghiem

Gracie said:


> Were indentured servants, slaves?



From what I read, some of the Irish were passed off as "indentured servants"
but raped and bred as slaves. Children kidnapped and forced into slavery.
================================
I guess it is like the human trafficking we see today.
Where how many of the sweatshop workers are forced into slavery,
and it's called low wage work. Or the workers in China forced into debt
because the "dorms" they live in cost more than the wages they earn,
and it's set up that way to keep them enslaved, constantly working but unable to pay for their keep.


----------



## R.D.

Coloradomtnman said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has a right feel proud and I don't deny that?  What do you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can it mean?  Do you agree or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has the right to be racists.  Doesn't make it any less prejudicial, hateful, or bigotted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok Captain Obvious.  Thanks for that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I guess everyone has a right to feel proud.  I am not making the connection you trying to get me to make...
Click to expand...


The connection is simple.  The same man said both.   The billboard  message you devalued as racist based  on the messenger, not the message - is who you've just agreed with. 

My other racist comments in this thread that went unchallenged was just for fun.  No one took the bait, which in itself speaks volumes


----------



## Asclepias

R.D. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sign was what I was talking about.  It's message doesn't exist in a vacuum.  Context is a part of the message.  Does the Bible's message have the same meaning without it's context?
> 
> 
> 
> Which one?
> 
> They can come for the ride, but they gotta sit in back.   Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which passage?  You're wrong and trying to fix it, but you can't.
> 
> There is not context to the billboard other than the message.   It wasn't taken out of context, edited or manipulated,  the message is the message.
> 
> "Everybody else has a right to be proud and I don't deny that"  Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you proud of that has to do with being white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's over your head
Click to expand...

I guess you mean the nothing as in the air?


----------



## reconmark

End of Story!!!!


----------



## reconmark

A KKK idiot would not perform CPR, they would kick the downed perceived( Jews, Black People, non-racist Whites, all other minorities,etc) enemy in the head....


----------



## reconmark

squeeze berry said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're proud of your heritage, you're not racist.  If you're proud of your race, you're not racist (weird, but not racist).  If you're ethnocentric, you're not racist (just narrow-minded).  If you're all of those and think a race or races other than yours are inferior and should be treated in a manner that is less respectful, less dignified, unequally or unfairly, then you're a racist.
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a member of the KKK performed CPR on you following a heart attack, would that make it a racist resuscitation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> never mind blacks for killed more white people in the past two years than the KKK has killed blacks in their entire history.
> 
> in addition it is waaaaay more likely that a black will be killed by another black than the KKK
> 
> I never hear of any KKK activity, since you live over the pond you should hear the truth from someone that knows the score
Click to expand...

Never mind that your first sentence is a willful lie, now back to the original question...


----------



## reconmark

squeeze berry said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization responsible for crimes against minorities and acts of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> can you show us any recent crimes and acts of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why use the qualifier "recent" in your question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how far back do you want to go?
> 
> in fact Klan activity is restricted to billboards and pamphlets, but somehow warning of the dangers of meth is racist if the KKK does it
> 
> I'm just pointing you in the direction of double standards
Click to expand...

What a stupid example, however that is becoming the norm for you.
If meth were a group of people that weren't dangerous and the KKK didn't like them simply because their race was "meth."

Then your stupid assed analogy would still fail.


----------



## ScienceRocks

White power wide!


----------



## reconmark

emilynghiem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course its racist. The KKK is behind it dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first principle in Kwanzaa emphasizes unity of race.
> That can be taken both ways, good or bad to have unity by race,
> but it is still "race based"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unity of race is not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay so is this billboard calling for unity of race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its calling for white pride.  What exactly do whites have to be proud of that has to do with being white other than killing other people and stealing their land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay so you are talking about the slogan underneath.
> That is different from the billboard part that says loving  your people by race.
> 
> So let's get this straight:
> * is it okay for blacks to rally black power, pride and unity based on that
> and is it okay for whites to do the same
> * is it okay for blacks and whites both to talk about "loving their own people by race"
> 
> And as for what do whites have to be proud of based on what you listed,
> that's like saying what do blacks have to be proud of if "all they do is kill each other, steal and push drugs"
> 
> If you say that blacks can be proud of Dr. King and Nelson Mandela, Desmond Tutu and other leaders as role models
> Can't you say that whites can be proud of Washington, Jefferson, Lincoln and other great leaders as role models, too?
> 
> You can  pick apart both the good and the bad,
> you can say that it isn't because of race that makes these people great.
> 
> So what? Doesn't it come out even in the end,
> that as much good as bad comes from any group or any person.
> 
> I have as many faults as strengths, some can be tied to my culture
> from my parents and upbringing, and some come from my environment.
> 
> Why focus on the negative and get resentful, why not focus on the good that empowers
> people to strive to be the best we can be, and learn from both the good and the bad we have inherited from the past.
> 
> Why this need to project onto race or religion to blame some other group outside ourselves?
Click to expand...

Then why are you attempting to defend a racist billboard???


----------



## ScienceRocks

reconmark said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first principle in Kwanzaa emphasizes unity of race.
> That can be taken both ways, good or bad to have unity by race,
> but it is still "race based"
> 
> 
> 
> Unity of race is not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay so is this billboard calling for unity of race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its calling for white pride.  What exactly do whites have to be proud of that has to do with being white other than killing other people and stealing their land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay so you are talking about the slogan underneath.
> That is different from the billboard part that says loving  your people by race.
> 
> So let's get this straight:
> * is it okay for blacks to rally black power, pride and unity based on that
> and is it okay for whites to do the same
> * is it okay for blacks and whites both to talk about "loving their own people by race"
> 
> And as for what do whites have to be proud of based on what you listed,
> that's like saying what do blacks have to be proud of if "all they do is kill each other, steal and push drugs"
> 
> If you say that blacks can be proud of Dr. King and Nelson Mandela, Desmond Tutu and other leaders as role models
> Can't you say that whites can be proud of Washington, Jefferson, Lincoln and other great leaders as role models, too?
> 
> You can  pick apart both the good and the bad,
> you can say that it isn't because of race that makes these people great.
> 
> So what? Doesn't it come out even in the end,
> that as much good as bad comes from any group or any person.
> 
> I have as many faults as strengths, some can be tied to my culture
> from my parents and upbringing, and some come from my environment.
> 
> Why focus on the negative and get resentful, why not focus on the good that empowers
> people to strive to be the best we can be, and learn from both the good and the bad we have inherited from the past.
> 
> Why this need to project onto race or religion to blame some other group outside ourselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are you attempting to defend a racist billboard???
Click to expand...


Do whites have rights or not?


----------



## reconmark

Matthew said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unity of race is not racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so is this billboard calling for unity of race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its calling for white pride.  What exactly do whites have to be proud of that has to do with being white other than killing other people and stealing their land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay so you are talking about the slogan underneath.
> That is different from the billboard part that says loving  your people by race.
> 
> So let's get this straight:
> * is it okay for blacks to rally black power, pride and unity based on that
> and is it okay for whites to do the same
> * is it okay for blacks and whites both to talk about "loving their own people by race"
> 
> And as for what do whites have to be proud of based on what you listed,
> that's like saying what do blacks have to be proud of if "all they do is kill each other, steal and push drugs"
> 
> If you say that blacks can be proud of Dr. King and Nelson Mandela, Desmond Tutu and other leaders as role models
> Can't you say that whites can be proud of Washington, Jefferson, Lincoln and other great leaders as role models, too?
> 
> You can  pick apart both the good and the bad,
> you can say that it isn't because of race that makes these people great.
> 
> So what? Doesn't it come out even in the end,
> that as much good as bad comes from any group or any person.
> 
> I have as many faults as strengths, some can be tied to my culture
> from my parents and upbringing, and some come from my environment.
> 
> Why focus on the negative and get resentful, why not focus on the good that empowers
> people to strive to be the best we can be, and learn from both the good and the bad we have inherited from the past.
> 
> Why this need to project onto race or religion to blame some other group outside ourselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are you attempting to defend a racist billboard???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do whites have rights or not?
Click to expand...

Whites have the same rights as any other group of people.

Which group of people want other groups of people to be treated disrespectfully, segregated, no due process, raped, murdered and dehumanized???...any group that has a history of implementing or attempting to exercise those actions is racist.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Wry Catcher said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KKK Billboard Causes Stir - Ozarksfirst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are those who post on this message board who are racists, for anyone to defend them makes the defender culpable of aiding and abetting hateful and divisive practices.
> 
> Why can't those who obviously hate an entire race (or creed, or ethnicity) STFU? Do they have some need to encourage greater discord? Do they fear that someone they consider lesser might take their job or marry a member of their family? Fear and ignorance go hand in hand together in creating a racist/bigot on steroids. Thus, their perfidious posts say more about them, then they are capable of understanding.
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

Matthew said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unity of race is not racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so is this billboard calling for unity of race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its calling for white pride.  What exactly do whites have to be proud of that has to do with being white other than killing other people and stealing their land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay so you are talking about the slogan underneath.
> That is different from the billboard part that says loving  your people by race.
> 
> So let's get this straight:
> * is it okay for blacks to rally black power, pride and unity based on that
> and is it okay for whites to do the same
> * is it okay for blacks and whites both to talk about "loving their own people by race"
> 
> And as for what do whites have to be proud of based on what you listed,
> that's like saying what do blacks have to be proud of if "all they do is kill each other, steal and push drugs"
> 
> If you say that blacks can be proud of Dr. King and Nelson Mandela, Desmond Tutu and other leaders as role models
> Can't you say that whites can be proud of Washington, Jefferson, Lincoln and other great leaders as role models, too?
> 
> You can  pick apart both the good and the bad,
> you can say that it isn't because of race that makes these people great.
> 
> So what? Doesn't it come out even in the end,
> that as much good as bad comes from any group or any person.
> 
> I have as many faults as strengths, some can be tied to my culture
> from my parents and upbringing, and some come from my environment.
> 
> Why focus on the negative and get resentful, why not focus on the good that empowers
> people to strive to be the best we can be, and learn from both the good and the bad we have inherited from the past.
> 
> Why this need to project onto race or religion to blame some other group outside ourselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are you attempting to defend a racist billboard???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do whites have rights or not?
Click to expand...

Whites have more rights than everyone else. They make laws and control the systems that support them.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Matthew said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unity of race is not racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so is this billboard calling for unity of race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its calling for white pride.  What exactly do whites have to be proud of that has to do with being white other than killing other people and stealing their land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay so you are talking about the slogan underneath.
> That is different from the billboard part that says loving  your people by race.
> 
> So let's get this straight:
> * is it okay for blacks to rally black power, pride and unity based on that
> and is it okay for whites to do the same
> * is it okay for blacks and whites both to talk about "loving their own people by race"
> 
> And as for what do whites have to be proud of based on what you listed,
> that's like saying what do blacks have to be proud of if "all they do is kill each other, steal and push drugs"
> 
> If you say that blacks can be proud of Dr. King and Nelson Mandela, Desmond Tutu and other leaders as role models
> Can't you say that whites can be proud of Washington, Jefferson, Lincoln and other great leaders as role models, too?
> 
> You can  pick apart both the good and the bad,
> you can say that it isn't because of race that makes these people great.
> 
> So what? Doesn't it come out even in the end,
> that as much good as bad comes from any group or any person.
> 
> I have as many faults as strengths, some can be tied to my culture
> from my parents and upbringing, and some come from my environment.
> 
> Why focus on the negative and get resentful, why not focus on the good that empowers
> people to strive to be the best we can be, and learn from both the good and the bad we have inherited from the past.
> 
> Why this need to project onto race or religion to blame some other group outside ourselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are you attempting to defend a racist billboard???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do whites have rights or not?
Click to expand...


Well of course, the 15th Amendment is proof:  "The right of citizens of the United States to vote shall not be denied or abridged by the United States or by any State on account of race, COLOR, or previous condition of servitude."

Of course this did not include women of any race, color or previous condition of servitude.  They had to wait a good long time before getting the right to vote with the passage of the 19th Amendment; and, still the franchise to vote needed more clarity when some States decided to require payment for the right to vote, thus we needed another amendment, the 24th, to outlaw the Poll Tax or other tax.

I suppose we'll need another clarification since the efforts to suppress the vote has become the mission of one of the major parties.  It seems past member of Congress and members of state legislatures once believed in democracy; today there are those who claim that America is not a democratic country.


----------



## reconmark

*



*

*Kentucky man pours gas on Hispanic neighbor’s house: ‘KKK wants you to burn’*

Douglas Poynter painted slurs on the family’s fence, shouted racist epithets and doused their property in gasoline, threatening to set it ablaze.

He started threatening me and said the first chance I get, you’re mine. I’m gonna shoot you. Then he started pointing his shotgun out of the window.”
Poynter then reportedly took a swing at Alamo, setting off a scuffle. Alamo’s 9-year-old stepdaughter called the police.

As Alamo stood holding his 22-month-old son, Poynter — still shouting that he intended to shoot his neighbor — went into his house and emerged moments later holding a shotgun, which he aimed at Alamo.

When police arrived, they determined that Poynter was intoxicated and did not take him into custody.

Kentucky man pours gas on Hispanic neighbor 8217 s house 8216 KKK wants you to burn 8217 



SqueezeBerry:
"can you show us any recent crimes and acts of terrorism?"

Need more???...there's plenty.


----------



## Asclepias

reconmark said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Kentucky man pours gas on Hispanic neighbor’s house: ‘KKK wants you to burn’*
> 
> Douglas Poynter painted slurs on the family’s fence, shouted racist epithets and doused their property in gasoline, threatening to set it ablaze.
> 
> He started threatening me and said the first chance I get, you’re mine. I’m gonna shoot you. Then he started pointing his shotgun out of the window.”
> Poynter then reportedly took a swing at Alamo, setting off a scuffle. Alamo’s 9-year-old stepdaughter called the police.
> 
> As Alamo stood holding his 22-month-old son, Poynter — still shouting that he intended to shoot his neighbor — went into his house and emerged moments later holding a shotgun, which he aimed at Alamo.
> 
> When police arrived, they determined that Poynter was intoxicated and did not take him into custody.
> 
> Kentucky man pours gas on Hispanic neighbor 8217 s house 8216 KKK wants you to burn 8217
> 
> 
> 
> SqueezeBerry:
> "can you show us any recent crimes and acts of terrorism?"
> 
> Need more???...there's plenty.


SqueezeBerry is a fucking idiot.


----------



## reconmark

Asclepias said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Kentucky man pours gas on Hispanic neighbor’s house: ‘KKK wants you to burn’*
> 
> Douglas Poynter painted slurs on the family’s fence, shouted racist epithets and doused their property in gasoline, threatening to set it ablaze.
> 
> He started threatening me and said the first chance I get, you’re mine. I’m gonna shoot you. Then he started pointing his shotgun out of the window.”
> Poynter then reportedly took a swing at Alamo, setting off a scuffle. Alamo’s 9-year-old stepdaughter called the police.
> 
> As Alamo stood holding his 22-month-old son, Poynter — still shouting that he intended to shoot his neighbor — went into his house and emerged moments later holding a shotgun, which he aimed at Alamo.
> 
> When police arrived, they determined that Poynter was intoxicated and did not take him into custody.
> 
> Kentucky man pours gas on Hispanic neighbor 8217 s house 8216 KKK wants you to burn 8217
> 
> 
> 
> SqueezeBerry:
> "can you show us any recent crimes and acts of terrorism?"
> 
> Need more???...there's plenty.
> 
> 
> 
> SqueezeBerry is a fucking idiot.
Click to expand...



And they keep talking about a war on white people...smh.


----------



## Asclepias

reconmark said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Kentucky man pours gas on Hispanic neighbor’s house: ‘KKK wants you to burn’*
> 
> Douglas Poynter painted slurs on the family’s fence, shouted racist epithets and doused their property in gasoline, threatening to set it ablaze.
> 
> He started threatening me and said the first chance I get, you’re mine. I’m gonna shoot you. Then he started pointing his shotgun out of the window.”
> Poynter then reportedly took a swing at Alamo, setting off a scuffle. Alamo’s 9-year-old stepdaughter called the police.
> 
> As Alamo stood holding his 22-month-old son, Poynter — still shouting that he intended to shoot his neighbor — went into his house and emerged moments later holding a shotgun, which he aimed at Alamo.
> 
> When police arrived, they determined that Poynter was intoxicated and did not take him into custody.
> 
> Kentucky man pours gas on Hispanic neighbor 8217 s house 8216 KKK wants you to burn 8217
> 
> 
> 
> SqueezeBerry:
> "can you show us any recent crimes and acts of terrorism?"
> 
> Need more???...there's plenty.
> 
> 
> 
> SqueezeBerry is a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And they keep talking about a war on white people...smh.
Click to expand...

The war has always been on people of color. Check this link out. These inbred cave monkeys like SqueezeBerry intend to take us out.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

reconmark said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Kentucky man pours gas on Hispanic neighbor’s house: ‘KKK wants you to burn’*
> 
> Douglas Poynter painted slurs on the family’s fence, shouted racist epithets and doused their property in gasoline, threatening to set it ablaze.
> 
> He started threatening me and said the first chance I get, you’re mine. I’m gonna shoot you. Then he started pointing his shotgun out of the window.”
> Poynter then reportedly took a swing at Alamo, setting off a scuffle. Alamo’s 9-year-old stepdaughter called the police.
> 
> As Alamo stood holding his 22-month-old son, Poynter — still shouting that he intended to shoot his neighbor — went into his house and emerged moments later holding a shotgun, which he aimed at Alamo.
> 
> When police arrived, they determined that Poynter was intoxicated and did not take him into custody.
> 
> Kentucky man pours gas on Hispanic neighbor 8217 s house 8216 KKK wants you to burn 8217
> 
> 
> 
> SqueezeBerry:
> "can you show us any recent crimes and acts of terrorism?"
> 
> Need more???...there's plenty.



And he wasn't taken into custody until the next morning after pouring gas on the house!  He was then released on $10k bail!  $10k for those charges?!  Yeah, racism is totally over.


----------



## mgh80

Considering it's the KKK yes it's racist. That should be painfully obvious to everybody. I really don't get the purpose of the billboard though...do they really think that they're going to change people's mind based on a billboard?

Racism is unfortunately a part of humanity, and it will never be fully erased. That doesn't mean we shouldn't try and accomplish that, it's just being realistic about the situation. You'll have a few bad eggs in every community.


----------



## Wry Catcher

mgh80 said:


> Considering it's the KKK yes it's racist. That should be painfully obvious to everybody. I really don't get the purpose of the billboard though...do they really think that they're going to change people's mind based on a billboard?
> 
> Racism is unfortunately a part of humanity, and it will never be fully erased. That doesn't mean we shouldn't try and accomplish that, it's just being realistic about the situation. You'll have a few bad eggs in every community.



I suspect the billboard is a misguided attempt to assuage their feelings of inferiority.  The KKK mentality is formed in the brain of people less than astute, and fearful that people of color, liberals and immigrants have more status, better jobs and are given things they do not deserve.


----------



## katsteve2012

Coloradomtnman said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization responsible for crimes against minorities and acts of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> can you show us any recent crimes and acts of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why use the qualifier "recent" in your question?
Click to expand...



Exactly. "recent" is just a thinly veiled way of dismissing the seriousness of their terrorist acts, if the last act on record was not "recent" by ones  own definition, which is a juvenile way of attempting to play semantics, 

Besides, If one really wanted to know the answer to such a question,  it could be looked up as quickly as it would take to ask someone else to do it.


----------



## ricechickie

Swagger said:


> The funny thing is, no-one's explained how the sign imparts a racist message.



Gladly.  The sign, advertising "White Pride Radio" clearly indicates that "YOUR people" share the same skin color.  MY people don't all share my skin color.  To assume that the parts of my family that don't share my skin tone can't be "my people" is racist.


----------



## Gracie

In short, the sign looks about as stupid as hearing "black pride".


----------



## Asclepias

Gracie said:


> In short, the sign looks about as stupid as hearing "black pride".


Not really. Blacks can have pride in the fact they survived whites attempts to kill them off and still achieved.  What hardship has whites overcome as a race?


----------



## emilynghiem

Asclepias said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so is this billboard calling for unity of race?
> 
> 
> 
> No its calling for white pride.  What exactly do whites have to be proud of that has to do with being white other than killing other people and stealing their land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay so you are talking about the slogan underneath.
> That is different from the billboard part that says loving  your people by race.
> 
> So let's get this straight:
> * is it okay for blacks to rally black power, pride and unity based on that
> and is it okay for whites to do the same
> * is it okay for blacks and whites both to talk about "loving their own people by race"
> 
> And as for what do whites have to be proud of based on what you listed,
> that's like saying what do blacks have to be proud of if "all they do is kill each other, steal and push drugs"
> 
> If you say that blacks can be proud of Dr. King and Nelson Mandela, Desmond Tutu and other leaders as role models
> Can't you say that whites can be proud of Washington, Jefferson, Lincoln and other great leaders as role models, too?
> 
> You can  pick apart both the good and the bad,
> you can say that it isn't because of race that makes these people great.
> 
> So what? Doesn't it come out even in the end,
> that as much good as bad comes from any group or any person.
> 
> I have as many faults as strengths, some can be tied to my culture
> from my parents and upbringing, and some come from my environment.
> 
> Why focus on the negative and get resentful, why not focus on the good that empowers
> people to strive to be the best we can be, and learn from both the good and the bad we have inherited from the past.
> 
> Why this need to project onto race or religion to blame some other group outside ourselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are you attempting to defend a racist billboard???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do whites have rights or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have more rights than everyone else. They make laws and control the systems that support them.
Click to expand...


Well if the blacks I know weren't so pushed by the Democrat Party and the media
to scapegoat and divide against Ben Carson, Allen West, and other conservatives,
maybe the Occupy Dream leaders COULD finish pushing for federal reforms and equal
OWNERSHIP. Instead of remaining divided as field slaves and house slaves, both
victims of politics, while billions of dollars are wasted on hate campaigns instead
of investing in BUYING UP land and DEMANDING reparations for debts to taxpayers.

Until Blacks own land and banks and have their own networks established
that aren't broken and divided by black against black hatred and politics,
MAYBE we might see some liberation and emancipation as long overdue!

You in?


----------



## Asclepias

emilynghiem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No its calling for white pride.  What exactly do whites have to be proud of that has to do with being white other than killing other people and stealing their land?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so you are talking about the slogan underneath.
> That is different from the billboard part that says loving  your people by race.
> 
> So let's get this straight:
> * is it okay for blacks to rally black power, pride and unity based on that
> and is it okay for whites to do the same
> * is it okay for blacks and whites both to talk about "loving their own people by race"
> 
> And as for what do whites have to be proud of based on what you listed,
> that's like saying what do blacks have to be proud of if "all they do is kill each other, steal and push drugs"
> 
> If you say that blacks can be proud of Dr. King and Nelson Mandela, Desmond Tutu and other leaders as role models
> Can't you say that whites can be proud of Washington, Jefferson, Lincoln and other great leaders as role models, too?
> 
> You can  pick apart both the good and the bad,
> you can say that it isn't because of race that makes these people great.
> 
> So what? Doesn't it come out even in the end,
> that as much good as bad comes from any group or any person.
> 
> I have as many faults as strengths, some can be tied to my culture
> from my parents and upbringing, and some come from my environment.
> 
> Why focus on the negative and get resentful, why not focus on the good that empowers
> people to strive to be the best we can be, and learn from both the good and the bad we have inherited from the past.
> 
> Why this need to project onto race or religion to blame some other group outside ourselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are you attempting to defend a racist billboard???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do whites have rights or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have more rights than everyone else. They make laws and control the systems that support them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if the blacks I know weren't so pushed by the Democrat Party and the media
> to scapegoat and divide against Ben Carson, Allen West, and other conservatives,
> maybe the Occupy Dream leaders COULD finish pushing for federal reforms and equal
> OWNERSHIP. Instead of remaining divided as field slaves and house slaves, both
> victims of politics, while billions of dollars are wasted on hate campaigns instead
> of investing in BUYING UP land and DEMANDING reparations for debts to taxpayers.
> 
> Until Blacks own land and banks and have their own networks established
> that aren't broken and divided by black against black hatred and politics,
> MAYBE we might see some liberation and emancipation as long overdue!
> 
> You in?
Click to expand...

I dont know much about Allen West but if he is anything like Ben Carson he is a boot licking uncle tom. The only way the dynamic of field and house slaves will disappear is with black people returning to what made them strong. A mindset devoid of a white influence and a emphasis on building wealth for Blacks instead of trying to fit in with whites..


----------



## Ernie S.

DGS49 said:


> The current cultural meaning of "racist" is the assumption that all people of a given racial background have behavioral, intellectual, physical, and/or moral traits in common - just because of their racial background.
> 
> To describe "white people" (presumably European Caucasians) as "your" people obviously presumes that "white people" have traits in common that non-"white people" do not have.  Thus, the sign is "racist."


So, is BET racist?


----------



## Gracie

Ernie S. said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The current cultural meaning of "racist" is the assumption that all people of a given racial background have behavioral, intellectual, physical, and/or moral traits in common - just because of their racial background.
> 
> To describe "white people" (presumably European Caucasians) as "your" people obviously presumes that "white people" have traits in common that non-"white people" do not have.  Thus, the sign is "racist."
> 
> 
> 
> So, is BET racist?
Click to expand...


Why of course not!!! How could you ask such a thing? You...you...RACIST BIGOT, you!


----------



## Darkwind

Coloradomtnman said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization responsible for crimes against minorities and acts of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the question in the op
> 
> Maybe they're just typical white people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The KKK are typical white people?
> 
> The question was "Is this sign racist"?
> 
> Because the KKK is responsible for the message on this billboard, the answer is: Yes, it's racist.  By knowing the context and reading between the lines, the sign is code for "black people are inferior, etc.".
> 
> Were it some weird white people who are proud of their race who paid for the sign, and they had no problems with other races, then, no, the sign wouldn't be racist.
Click to expand...

If you have to read between the lines, then you are making shit up.

Reading between the lines is just code for applying My agenda.


----------



## Politico

Swagger said:


> *Is This Racist? *


Yes you are.


----------



## Asclepias

Politico said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is This Racist? *
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are.
Click to expand...


----------



## Swagger

ricechickie said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, no-one's explained how the sign imparts a racist message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gladly.  The sign, advertising "White Pride Radio" clearly indicates that "YOUR people" share the same skin color.  MY people don't all share my skin color.  To assume that the parts of my family that don't share my skin tone can't be "my people" is racist.
Click to expand...


Does that make *B*lack *E*ntertainment *T*elevision racist, too?


----------



## G.T.

Swagger said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, no-one's explained how the sign imparts a racist message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gladly.  The sign, advertising "White Pride Radio" clearly indicates that "YOUR people" share the same skin color.  MY people don't all share my skin color.  To assume that the parts of my family that don't share my skin tone can't be "my people" is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that make *B*lack *E*ntertainment *T*elevision racist, too?
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Swagger

G.T. said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, no-one's explained how the sign imparts a racist message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gladly.  The sign, advertising "White Pride Radio" clearly indicates that "YOUR people" share the same skin color.  MY people don't all share my skin color.  To assume that the parts of my family that don't share my skin tone can't be "my people" is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that make *B*lack *E*ntertainment *T*elevision racist, too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...


I wonder why it's never been condemned as such by the mainstream media.


----------



## Vikrant

You epitomize racism. But people like you do not make me angry. I just feel sorry for your soul.


----------



## Conservative65

Coloradomtnman said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization responsible for crimes against minorities and acts of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the question in the op
> 
> Maybe they're just typical white people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The KKK are typical white people?
> 
> The question was "Is this sign racist"?
> 
> Because the KKK is responsible for the message on this billboard, the answer is: Yes, it's racist.  By knowing the context and reading between the lines, the sign is code for "black people are inferior, etc.".
> 
> Were it some weird white people who are proud of their race who paid for the sign, and they had no problems with other races, then, no, the sign wouldn't be racist.
Click to expand...


The code argument is back.  That you see racism in everything is code for you are a dumbass.


----------



## Vikrant

It is not racist for you to love yourself (your race) but it is racist for you to try to prevent me from loving you (your race)


----------



## boedicca

Asclepias said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first principle in Kwanzaa emphasizes unity of race.
> That can be taken both ways, good or bad to have unity by race,
> but it is still "race based"
> 
> 
> 
> Unity of race is not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay so is this billboard calling for unity of race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its calling for white pride.  What exactly do whites have to be proud of that has to do with being white other than killing other people and stealing their land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay so you are talking about the slogan underneath.
> That is different from the billboard part that says loving  your people by race.
> 
> So let's get this straight:
> * is it okay for blacks to rally black power, pride and unity based on that
> and is it okay for whites to do the same
> * is it okay for blacks and whites both to talk about "loving their own people by race"
> 
> And as for what do whites have to be proud of based on what you listed,
> that's like saying what do blacks have to be proud of if "all they do is kill each other, steal and push drugs"
> 
> If you say that blacks can be proud of Dr. King and Nelson Mandela, Desmond Tutu and other leaders as role models
> Can't you say that whites can be proud of Washington, Jefferson, Lincoln and other great leaders as role models, too?
> 
> You can  pick apart both the good and the bad,
> you can say that it isn't because of race that makes these people great.
> 
> So what? Doesn't it come out even in the end,
> that as much good as bad comes from any group or any person.
> 
> I have as many faults as strengths, some can be tied to my culture
> from my parents and upbringing, and some come from my environment.
> 
> Why focus on the negative and get resentful, why not focus on the good that empowers
> people to strive to be the best we can be, and learn from both the good and the bad we have inherited from the past.
> 
> Why this need to project onto race or religion to blame some other group outside ourselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying that its ok for Blacks to be proud of Black leaders because they made an impact inspite of being Black and discriminated against. What hardship has a white person gone through simply because they were white and still achieved?
Click to expand...



Like him? Too bad you ignore his wise words.

*"There is a class of colored people who make a business of keeping the troubles, the wrongs, and the hardships of the Negro race before the public. Some of these people do not want the Negro to lose his grievances, because they do not want to lose their jobs. There is a certain class of race-problem solvers who don´t want the patient to get well."

Booker T. Washington - 1911 *


----------



## Vikrant

The premise of the thread is sinister to say the least.


----------



## ChrisL

No, I don't think that the sign is racist.  It would be racist if it said that the white race is superior though.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> No, I don't think that the sign is racist.  It would be racist if it said that the white race is superior though.



As the report says the sign was posted by KKK. You may not find KKK racist. But the vast number of people in the U.S. will disagree with you.


----------



## ricechickie

Swagger said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, no-one's explained how the sign imparts a racist message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gladly.  The sign, advertising "White Pride Radio" clearly indicates that "YOUR people" share the same skin color.  MY people don't all share my skin color.  To assume that the parts of my family that don't share my skin tone can't be "my people" is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that make *B*lack *E*ntertainment *T*elevision racist, too?
Click to expand...


You're kind of missing the point.  Having pride in one's skin color is kind of silly.  To imply that only people who share your skin color are "your people" is racist.  

Black Entertainment Television isn't called "Black Pride Television."  It's providing a platform for shows that weren't necessarily shown on the other networks.

Having said that, BET is losing its reason for being, as shows on mainstream networks are more and more diverse.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think that the sign is racist.  It would be racist if it said that the white race is superior though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the report says the sign was posted by KKK. You may not find KKK racist. But the vast number of people in the U.S. will disagree with you.
Click to expand...


The question was is the SIGN racist.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think that the sign is racist.  It would be racist if it said that the white race is superior though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the report says the sign was posted by KKK. You may not find KKK racist. But the vast number of people in the U.S. will disagree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question was is the SIGN racist.
Click to expand...


Your admiration of KKK is not against the law. You are entitled to that.


----------



## ChrisL

ricechickie said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, no-one's explained how the sign imparts a racist message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gladly.  The sign, advertising "White Pride Radio" clearly indicates that "YOUR people" share the same skin color.  MY people don't all share my skin color.  To assume that the parts of my family that don't share my skin tone can't be "my people" is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that make *B*lack *E*ntertainment *T*elevision racist, too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're kind of missing the point.  Having pride in one's skin color is kind of silly.  To imply that only people who share your skin color are "your people" is racist.
> 
> Black Entertainment Television isn't called "Black Pride Television."  It's providing a platform for shows that weren't necessarily shown on the other networks.
> 
> Having said that, BET is losing its reason for being, as shows on mainstream networks are more and more diverse.
Click to expand...


Might be silly, but it isn't racist.  While I do think the KKK is a hate organization, the sign itself is not hateful.  I think most white people, like myself, probably don't really even think about their skin color usually, until such questions like this arise.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think that the sign is racist.  It would be racist if it said that the white race is superior though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the report says the sign was posted by KKK. You may not find KKK racist. But the vast number of people in the U.S. will disagree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question was is the SIGN racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your admiration of KKK is not against the law. You are entitled to that.
Click to expand...


You're nothing but a rotten troll.  Go back under your bridge and don't let me see or hear from you again.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, no-one's explained how the sign imparts a racist message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gladly.  The sign, advertising "White Pride Radio" clearly indicates that "YOUR people" share the same skin color.  MY people don't all share my skin color.  To assume that the parts of my family that don't share my skin tone can't be "my people" is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that make *B*lack *E*ntertainment *T*elevision racist, too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're kind of missing the point.  Having pride in one's skin color is kind of silly.  To imply that only people who share your skin color are "your people" is racist.
> 
> Black Entertainment Television isn't called "Black Pride Television."  It's providing a platform for shows that weren't necessarily shown on the other networks.
> 
> Having said that, BET is losing its reason for being, as shows on mainstream networks are more and more diverse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Might be silly, but it isn't racist.  While I do think the KKK is a hate organization, the sign itself is not hateful.  I think most white people, like myself, probably don't really even think about their skin color usually, until such questions like this arise.
Click to expand...


That sign is promoting a website that is run by KKK and you are saying that sign is not racist. You have right to be a racist. This is a free country. But please be honest with yourself.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think that the sign is racist.  It would be racist if it said that the white race is superior though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the report says the sign was posted by KKK. You may not find KKK racist. But the vast number of people in the U.S. will disagree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question was is the SIGN racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your admiration of KKK is not against the law. You are entitled to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're nothing but a rotten troll.  Go back under your bridge and don't let me see or hear from you again.
Click to expand...


This is what happens to people who take a position which is wrong and cannot be defended. If you take a wrong position on a public forum, you will be called on it. It is that simple.


----------



## ricechickie

ChrisL said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, no-one's explained how the sign imparts a racist message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gladly.  The sign, advertising "White Pride Radio" clearly indicates that "YOUR people" share the same skin color.  MY people don't all share my skin color.  To assume that the parts of my family that don't share my skin tone can't be "my people" is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that make *B*lack *E*ntertainment *T*elevision racist, too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're kind of missing the point.  Having pride in one's skin color is kind of silly.  To imply that only people who share your skin color are "your people" is racist.
> 
> Black Entertainment Television isn't called "Black Pride Television."  It's providing a platform for shows that weren't necessarily shown on the other networks.
> 
> Having said that, BET is losing its reason for being, as shows on mainstream networks are more and more diverse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Might be silly, but it isn't racist.  While I do think the KKK is a hate organization, the sign itself is not hateful.  I think most white people, like myself, probably don't really even think about their skin color usually, until such questions like this arise.
Click to expand...


You are kind of missing the point as well.  The sign, with its racism, isn't even accurate, at least not for everyone.  I don't only consider those of my own skin color "my people."
It is a racist way of separating people -- "my people" vs. "their people."  

Well, I could also be geocentric.  My people could be those who live in my particular latitude and longitude.  Or I could be sexist and only consider those who share my gender "my people."

I love "my people," and even though I am white, not all of my people are.  Therefore, the sign is wrong, and it's also racist.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think that the sign is racist.  It would be racist if it said that the white race is superior though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the report says the sign was posted by KKK. You may not find KKK racist. But the vast number of people in the U.S. will disagree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question was is the SIGN racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your admiration of KKK is not against the law. You are entitled to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're nothing but a rotten troll.  Go back under your bridge and don't let me see or hear from you again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what happens to people who take a position which is wrong and cannot be defended. If you take a wrong position on a public forum, you will be called on it. It is that simple.
Click to expand...


From my previous readings of ChrisL 's post, she is not racist - I think she is just willing to take the sign at face value without considering the source.


----------



## emilynghiem

Asclepias said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so you are talking about the slogan underneath.
> That is different from the billboard part that says loving  your people by race.
> 
> So let's get this straight:
> * is it okay for blacks to rally black power, pride and unity based on that
> and is it okay for whites to do the same
> * is it okay for blacks and whites both to talk about "loving their own people by race"
> 
> And as for what do whites have to be proud of based on what you listed,
> that's like saying what do blacks have to be proud of if "all they do is kill each other, steal and push drugs"
> 
> If you say that blacks can be proud of Dr. King and Nelson Mandela, Desmond Tutu and other leaders as role models
> Can't you say that whites can be proud of Washington, Jefferson, Lincoln and other great leaders as role models, too?
> 
> You can  pick apart both the good and the bad,
> you can say that it isn't because of race that makes these people great.
> 
> So what? Doesn't it come out even in the end,
> that as much good as bad comes from any group or any person.
> 
> I have as many faults as strengths, some can be tied to my culture
> from my parents and upbringing, and some come from my environment.
> 
> Why focus on the negative and get resentful, why not focus on the good that empowers
> people to strive to be the best we can be, and learn from both the good and the bad we have inherited from the past.
> 
> Why this need to project onto race or religion to blame some other group outside ourselves?
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you attempting to defend a racist billboard???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do whites have rights or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have more rights than everyone else. They make laws and control the systems that support them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if the blacks I know weren't so pushed by the Democrat Party and the media
> to scapegoat and divide against Ben Carson, Allen West, and other conservatives,
> maybe the Occupy Dream leaders COULD finish pushing for federal reforms and equal
> OWNERSHIP. Instead of remaining divided as field slaves and house slaves, both
> victims of politics, while billions of dollars are wasted on hate campaigns instead
> of investing in BUYING UP land and DEMANDING reparations for debts to taxpayers.
> 
> Until Blacks own land and banks and have their own networks established
> that aren't broken and divided by black against black hatred and politics,
> MAYBE we might see some liberation and emancipation as long overdue!
> 
> You in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know much about Allen West but if he is anything like Ben Carson he is a boot licking uncle tom. The only way the dynamic of field and house slaves will disappear is with black people returning to what made them strong. A mindset devoid of a white influence and a emphasis on building wealth for Blacks instead of trying to fit in with whites..
Click to expand...

Dear Friend, with all the love in my heart
I grieve that you would call West an Uncle Tom. That is like someone calling you
or my neighbors Lazy Beggars but with the
N word. It breaks my heart to hear this.

I cannot blame you without blaming our political culture that encourages rewards
And conditions this reaction.

What can I do to help correct the problems so
More leaders and business interests can unite?  

Let me know ill do it.
Culture t


----------



## 1751_Texan

Swagger said:


> KKK Billboard Causes Stir - Ozarksfirst



the correct phrasing should have been...It's not racist to love "my" or "one's" people. *LOVE YOUR PEOPLE* denotes the author loves "my people" not his.

But what should be expected.


----------



## ChrisL

Coloradomtnman said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the report says the sign was posted by KKK. You may not find KKK racist. But the vast number of people in the U.S. will disagree with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question was is the SIGN racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your admiration of KKK is not against the law. You are entitled to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're nothing but a rotten troll.  Go back under your bridge and don't let me see or hear from you again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what happens to people who take a position which is wrong and cannot be defended. If you take a wrong position on a public forum, you will be called on it. It is that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From my previous readings of ChrisL 's post, she is not racist - I think she is just willing to take the sign at face value without considering the source.
Click to expand...


Thank you.  I appreciate that.    You are absolutely correct.  When I first viewed the billboard before I made my first post, I did not realize it was from the KKK either.


----------



## ChrisL

ricechickie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, no-one's explained how the sign imparts a racist message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gladly.  The sign, advertising "White Pride Radio" clearly indicates that "YOUR people" share the same skin color.  MY people don't all share my skin color.  To assume that the parts of my family that don't share my skin tone can't be "my people" is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that make *B*lack *E*ntertainment *T*elevision racist, too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're kind of missing the point.  Having pride in one's skin color is kind of silly.  To imply that only people who share your skin color are "your people" is racist.
> 
> Black Entertainment Television isn't called "Black Pride Television."  It's providing a platform for shows that weren't necessarily shown on the other networks.
> 
> Having said that, BET is losing its reason for being, as shows on mainstream networks are more and more diverse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Might be silly, but it isn't racist.  While I do think the KKK is a hate organization, the sign itself is not hateful.  I think most white people, like myself, probably don't really even think about their skin color usually, until such questions like this arise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are kind of missing the point as well.  The sign, with its racism, isn't even accurate, at least not for everyone.  I don't only consider those of my own skin color "my people."
> It is a racist way of separating people -- "my people" vs. "their people."
> 
> Well, I could also be geocentric.  My people could be those who live in my particular latitude and longitude.  Or I could be sexist and only consider those who share my gender "my people."
> 
> I love "my people," and even though I am white, not all of my people are.  Therefore, the sign is wrong, and it's also racist.
Click to expand...


Well, people tend to gravitate towards those people they have things in common with.  I also don't think there is anything wrong with being proud of your heritage, if that happens to be white European or whatever.  

This based on what the billboard says alone.  Knowing that the KKK created it, they probably have more nefarious goals.


----------



## ChrisL

1751_Texan said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KKK Billboard Causes Stir - Ozarksfirst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the correct phrasing should have been...It's not racist to love "my" or "one's" people. *LOVE YOUR PEOPLE* denotes the author loves "my people" not his.
> 
> But what should be expected.
Click to expand...


But it does say "White Pride Radio" which kind of takes away from the message, as most people associate the term "white pride" with being racist.  However, it is not necessarily racist because it doesn't fit the generally accepted definition of racism which is to feel that you are superior to others who are not of your racial heritage.


----------



## Asclepias

emilynghiem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you attempting to defend a racist billboard???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do whites have rights or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have more rights than everyone else. They make laws and control the systems that support them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if the blacks I know weren't so pushed by the Democrat Party and the media
> to scapegoat and divide against Ben Carson, Allen West, and other conservatives,
> maybe the Occupy Dream leaders COULD finish pushing for federal reforms and equal
> OWNERSHIP. Instead of remaining divided as field slaves and house slaves, both
> victims of politics, while billions of dollars are wasted on hate campaigns instead
> of investing in BUYING UP land and DEMANDING reparations for debts to taxpayers.
> 
> Until Blacks own land and banks and have their own networks established
> that aren't broken and divided by black against black hatred and politics,
> MAYBE we might see some liberation and emancipation as long overdue!
> 
> You in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know much about Allen West but if he is anything like Ben Carson he is a boot licking uncle tom. The only way the dynamic of field and house slaves will disappear is with black people returning to what made them strong. A mindset devoid of a white influence and a emphasis on building wealth for Blacks instead of trying to fit in with whites..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Friend, with all the love in my heart
> I grieve that you would call West an Uncle Tom. That is like someone calling you
> or my neighbors Lazy Beggars but with the
> N word. It breaks my heart to hear this.
> 
> I cannot blame you without blaming our political culture that encourages rewards
> And conditions this reaction.
> 
> What can I do to help correct the problems so
> More leaders and business interests can unite?
> 
> Let me know ill do it.
> Culture t
Click to expand...

I think you have a misunderstanding of the word uncle tom. I have no problem with Black people that are republicans but when you preach ideas to make your race look bad so you will look good to white people then you are an uncle tom. Everytime I turn around Carson is saying something that is designed to make whites feel he is a good "n****". I have no tolerance for those type of Black people. You cant do anything to help. Black people dont need help. They can do anything they want to on their own. If you look at the track record the only good whites in general have done for Black people is end slavery in the US and even that was not specifically for Blacks.  If you want to help Black people educate whites on the inherent danger of being racists and putting up roadblocks economically, educationally, and socially. We have to do the rest on our own as many of us are already doing despite the narrative put out there for whites to consume.


----------



## emilynghiem

Asclepias said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do whites have rights or not?
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have more rights than everyone else. They make laws and control the systems that support them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if the blacks I know weren't so pushed by the Democrat Party and the media
> to scapegoat and divide against Ben Carson, Allen West, and other conservatives,
> maybe the Occupy Dream leaders COULD finish pushing for federal reforms and equal
> OWNERSHIP. Instead of remaining divided as field slaves and house slaves, both
> victims of politics, while billions of dollars are wasted on hate campaigns instead
> of investing in BUYING UP land and DEMANDING reparations for debts to taxpayers.
> 
> Until Blacks own land and banks and have their own networks established
> that aren't broken and divided by black against black hatred and politics,
> MAYBE we might see some liberation and emancipation as long overdue!
> 
> You in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know much about Allen West but if he is anything like Ben Carson he is a boot licking uncle tom. The only way the dynamic of field and house slaves will disappear is with black people returning to what made them strong. A mindset devoid of a white influence and a emphasis on building wealth for Blacks instead of trying to fit in with whites..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Friend, with all the love in my heart
> I grieve that you would call West an Uncle Tom. That is like someone calling you
> or my neighbors Lazy Beggars but with the
> N word. It breaks my heart to hear this.
> 
> I cannot blame you without blaming our political culture that encourages rewards
> And conditions this reaction.
> 
> What can I do to help correct the problems so
> More leaders and business interests can unite?
> 
> Let me know ill do it.
> Culture t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you have a misunderstanding of the word uncle tom. I have no problem with Black people that are republicans but when you preach ideas to make your race look bad so you will look good to white people then you are an uncle tom. Everytime I turn around Carson is saying something that is designed to make whites feel he is a good "n****". I have no tolerance for those type of Black people. You cant do anything to help. Black people dont need help. They can do anything they want to on their own. If you look at the track record the only good whites in general have done for Black people is end slavery in the US and even that was not specifically for Blacks.  If you want to help Black people educate whites on the inherent danger of being racists and putting up roadblocks economically, educationally, and socially. We have to do the rest on our own as many of us are already doing despite the narrative put out there for whites to consume.
Click to expand...


OK if you mean the weird talk like how the anti-white rhetoric will creep into Farrakhan's talks
and ruin it, I agree that loses the audience that doesn't need it for connection and is turned off by it.

I understand, I have had to forgive when that talk enters in. Like cuss words to punctuate a comedian's story
that otherwise could pass as family friendly.

I separate that from the ideas that are good, so if we can focus on where you and I agree,
we don't have to differ over areas where someone is "kissing up" to their audience.
I hate that too, thanks for explaining.

I think you are the one I most want to work with leaders from Obama to Allen West to consider
setting up a Constitutional library and center in Freedmen's Town on these issues of equal education on law and govt. You
are knowledgeable and discerning enough to know the psychology an d the
history of where laws and govt comes from, you can
see deeper into media bias than the avg person who reacts on the surface.

We need that deeper connection to bring people together. The superficial stuff of kissing up falls flat.

I think you could unite the part of people that can AGREE and weed out the biases fluff and stuff that gets in the way.
I think I asked this before and you were too busy with your own personal business stuff you are maxed out with already.

but if we keep it online, like key ideas to summarize for what we'd like to see in
a civil rights center and educational outreach campaign, anyone can chip in some and not take on too much.

I will make that part of the terms of settling grievances I have with Democrats
and Constitutional issues I want resolved. And if I win then I will ask for certain programs to be set up in Freedmen's Town
as restitution for abusing members of the party, especially those not equally educated and trained in Constitutional laws and without equal legal resources to defend their rights and beliefs.


----------



## ricechickie

ChrisL said:


> 1751_Texan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KKK Billboard Causes Stir - Ozarksfirst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the correct phrasing should have been...It's not racist to love "my" or "one's" people. *LOVE YOUR PEOPLE* denotes the author loves "my people" not his.
> 
> But what should be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it does say "White Pride Radio" which kind of takes away from the message, as most people associate the term "white pride" with being racist.  However, it is not necessarily racist because it doesn't fit the generally accepted definition of racism which is to feel that you are superior to others who are not of your racial heritage.
Click to expand...


Also, the picture of the white child clinches it.  It's a message of white pride, from white people, to white people.

If it's really ok for everyone to "love your people" (and again, I have problems with the way "my people" would be defined by this crew), then maybe they should say "race pride" or "skin pride" or "melanin pride."

Yeah, sounds pretty silly, doesn't it?


----------



## ChrisL

ricechickie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1751_Texan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KKK Billboard Causes Stir - Ozarksfirst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the correct phrasing should have been...It's not racist to love "my" or "one's" people. *LOVE YOUR PEOPLE* denotes the author loves "my people" not his.
> 
> But what should be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it does say "White Pride Radio" which kind of takes away from the message, as most people associate the term "white pride" with being racist.  However, it is not necessarily racist because it doesn't fit the generally accepted definition of racism which is to feel that you are superior to others who are not of your racial heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, the picture of the white child clinches it.  It's a message of white pride, from white people, to white people.
> 
> If it's really ok for everyone to "love your people" (and again, I have problems with the way "my people" would be defined by this crew), then maybe they should say "race pride" or "skin pride" or "melanin pride."
> 
> Yeah, sounds pretty silly, doesn't it?
Click to expand...


Well, regardless of whether or not it is silly, it is not racist.


----------



## Vikrant

That radio station / web portal is owned by KKK. That means that billboard is promoting KKK. How is not that racist?


----------



## Vikrant

There are some people who are racist but they are honest with their stand and they do not hide their racism. They are still wrong but at least they are honest with their stand in the life. Then, you have some people who are racist but they have not come out of the closet and they want to stay in the closet. It is this latter group which tries to justify its racist stand by twisting facts and logic in an attempt to come across not as racist. 

Reading forums and threads like these is depressing because it tells us that fight against racism is far from over.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> That radio station / web portal is owned by KKK. That means that billboard is promoting KKK. How is not that racist?



Talking about the message, not the promoters.  There is nothing inherently racist about the message, whether you like it or not.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> There are some people who are racist but they are honest with their stand and they do not hide their racism. They are still wrong but at least they are honest with their stand in the life. Then, you have some people who are racist but they have not come out of the closet and they want to stay in the closet. It is this latter group which tries to justify its racist stand by twisting facts and logic in an attempt to come across not as racist.
> 
> Reading forums and threads like these is depressing because it tells us that fight against racism is far from over.



Sure, some people are miserable jerks and think everyone is a racist and out to get them.  They are sick and need help.


----------



## Zander

If the sign was saying "It's not racist to love black people" that would not be racist, even of the Black Panthers were behind it,...

Only WHITE people are racist. 

Stop racism!! Vote Democrat!


----------



## ChrisL

Zander said:


> If the sign was saying "It's not racist to love black people" that would not be racist, even of the Black Panthers were behind it,...
> 
> Only WHITE people are racist.
> 
> Stop racism!! Vote Democrat!



Yeah, well some people have to try to paint everyone who disagrees with their viewpoints as "racists" because they have to compensate for being losers.


----------



## Politico

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> That radio station / web portal is owned by KKK. That means that billboard is promoting KKK. How is not that racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about the message, not the promoters.  There is nothing inherently racist about the message, whether you like it or not.
Click to expand...

I do not understand why people keep feeding the trolls. The promoters are the reason it is racist. If I posted the same billboard it wouldn't be plain and simple.


----------



## ChrisL

Politico said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> That radio station / web portal is owned by KKK. That means that billboard is promoting KKK. How is not that racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about the message, not the promoters.  There is nothing inherently racist about the message, whether you like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not understand why people keep feeding the trolls. The promoters are the reason it is racist. If I posted the same billboard it wouldn't be plain and simple.
Click to expand...


You know what pisses me off too?  People who come to LIVE in this country after immigrating from some 3rd world shit hole, and soak up all the wonderful things about our country, all the while insulting Americans, calling us racists, etc.  I wish those people would just GTFO of our country and go back to their shit holes.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant 

Eff you, Vikrant, you'll never find a country that is as wonderful as America, or people who are as awesome as the people of America.  Maybe you would be happier back in India where there is no such thing as racism -   What a laugh, right?


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> That radio station / web portal is owned by KKK. That means that billboard is promoting KKK. How is not that racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about the message, not the promoters.  There is nothing inherently racist about the message, whether you like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not understand why people keep feeding the trolls. The promoters are the reason it is racist. If I posted the same billboard it wouldn't be plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what pisses me off too?  People who come to LIVE in this country after immigrating from some 3rd world shit hole, and soak up all the wonderful things about our country, all the while insulting Americans, calling us racists, etc.  I wish those people would just GTFO of our country and go back to their shit holes.
Click to expand...

Your people immigrated from a shit hole as well. Why are you upset other people do the same?  Just because they call out the racism doesnt give you any more right to the country because you are white and dont have to deal with the same racism..


----------



## Roadrunner

Coloradomtnman said:


> If you're proud of your heritage, you're not racist.  If you're proud of your race, you're not racist (weird, but not racist).  If you're ethnocentric, you're not racist (just narrow-minded).  If you're all of those and think a race or races other than yours are inferior and should be treated in a manner that is less respectful, less dignified, unequally or unfairly, then you're a racist.
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.


If taunting Muslim terrorists with blasphemous (to them) cartoons is cool, why wouldn't racism be cool too?

Selective "tolerance" makes me puke.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Roadrunner said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're proud of your heritage, you're not racist.  If you're proud of your race, you're not racist (weird, but not racist).  If you're ethnocentric, you're not racist (just narrow-minded).  If you're all of those and think a race or races other than yours are inferior and should be treated in a manner that is less respectful, less dignified, unequally or unfairly, then you're a racist.
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> If taunting Muslim terrorists with blasphemous (to them) cartoons is cool, why wouldn't racism be cool too?
> 
> Selective "tolerance" makes me puke.
Click to expand...


Religion is a choice, right?


----------



## mudwhistle

s oloradomtnman said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization responsible for crimes against minorities and acts of terrorism?
Click to expand...

The NAACP is just as racist as the KKK yet not perceived to be. BET and FUBU is racist but not perceived to be.


----------



## Asclepias

mudwhistle said:


> [QUOMASCOT is oloradomtnman, post: 10458763, member: 12120"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization responsible for crimes against minorities and acts of terrorism?
Click to expand...

The NAACP is just as racist as the KKK yet perceived to be. BET and FUBU is racist but not perceived to be.[/QUOTE]
How is the NAACP racist? When did they bomb any white people? How is BET and FUBU racist? Those are idiotic statements.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

mudwhistle said:


> s oloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization responsible for crimes against minorities and acts of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NAACP is just as racist as the KKK yet perceived to be. BET and FUBU is racist but not perceived to be.
Click to expand...


For what crimes and acts of terror are these organizations/companies responsible?

The Logical Fallacies False Analogy


----------



## mudwhistle

Coloradomtnman said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s oloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization responsible for crimes against minorities and acts of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NAACP is just as racist as the KKK yet perceived to be. BET and FUBU is racist but not perceived to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For what crimes and acts of terror are these organizations/companies responsible?
> 
> The Logical Fallacies False Analogy
Click to expand...


It's not against the law to be a racist apparently....


----------



## Asclepias

mudwhistle said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s oloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization responsible for crimes against minorities and acts of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NAACP is just as racist as the KKK yet perceived to be. BET and FUBU is racist but not perceived to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For what crimes and acts of terror are these organizations/companies responsible?
> 
> The Logical Fallacies False Analogy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not against the law to be a racist apparently....
Click to expand...

Evidently it must not be against the law for you to be and idiot either.


----------



## R.D.

Coloradomtnman said:


> For what crimes and acts of terror are these organizations/companies responsible?
> 
> The Logical Fallacies False Analogy


So now you're redefining what is or isn't  racist


----------



## Asclepias

R.D. said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what crimes and acts of terror are these organizations/companies responsible?
> 
> The Logical Fallacies False Analogy
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're redefining what is or isn't  racist
Click to expand...

Sounds like you are on the verge of attempting to redefining it. Since Mud ran away without answering the question maybe you can. What has the NAACP done that is racist?  Same for BET and FUBU?


----------



## R.D.

Asclepias said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what crimes and acts of terror are these organizations/companies responsible?
> 
> The Logical Fallacies False Analogy
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're redefining what is or isn't  racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you are on the verge of attempting to redefining it. Since Mud ran away without answering the question maybe you can. What has the NAACP done that is racist?  Same for BET and FUBU?
Click to expand...

Not taking the bait for two reasons.  1) You're a simpleton and a boring waste of time 2) to deny theobvious   and certain facts is you're calling card....which actually brings us back to the first point

Have a nice day


----------



## Asclepias

R.D. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what crimes and acts of terror are these organizations/companies responsible?
> 
> The Logical Fallacies False Analogy
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're redefining what is or isn't  racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you are on the verge of attempting to redefining it. Since Mud ran away without answering the question maybe you can. What has the NAACP done that is racist?  Same for BET and FUBU?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not taking the bait for two reasons.  1) You're a simpleton and a boring waste of time 2) to deny theobvious   and certain facts is you're calling card....which actually brings us back to the first point
> 
> Have a nice day
Click to expand...

I'll take that as a concession.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

mudwhistle said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s oloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization responsible for crimes against minorities and acts of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NAACP is just as racist as the KKK yet perceived to be. BET and FUBU is racist but not perceived to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For what crimes and acts of terror are these organizations/companies responsible?
> 
> The Logical Fallacies False Analogy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not against the law to be a racist apparently....
Click to expand...


It isn't - unless the government does it or if these organizations or corporations don't follow Equal Opportunity hiring standards.

I think that none of the organizations or corporations you used consider white people or any other race inferior nor were they intentionally set up to express that nor attempt to persuade policy makers into restricting the rights of or excluding other races from the political process.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

R.D. said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what crimes and acts of terror are these organizations/companies responsible?
> 
> The Logical Fallacies False Analogy
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're redefining what is or isn't  racist
Click to expand...


Does the NAACP act on a policy that other races are inferior?  Does BET or FUBU?  Do they only hire black people?  Can only black people purchase FUBU clothing or watch BET?  If so, then I would consider these non-profit and for-profit corporations racist.

They are still not analagous to the KKK.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> That radio station / web portal is owned by KKK. That means that billboard is promoting KKK. How is not that racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about the message, not the promoters.  There is nothing inherently racist about the message, whether you like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not understand why people keep feeding the trolls. The promoters are the reason it is racist. If I posted the same billboard it wouldn't be plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what pisses me off too?  People who come to LIVE in this country after immigrating from some 3rd world shit hole, and soak up all the wonderful things about our country, all the while insulting Americans, calling us racists, etc.  I wish those people would just GTFO of our country and go back to their shit holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your people immigrated from a shit hole as well. Why are you upset other people do the same?  Just because they call out the racism doesnt give you any more right to the country because you are white and dont have to deal with the same racism..
Click to expand...


No, sorry, I was born in this country.  I did not immigrate from anywhere, and I happen to like my country and the people who reside in it (for the most part), and I think that America is the best country in the world (from everything I've heard and seen), and her people are the best people.  So?  Now what?  

You think life would be better in India or some other third world shit hole, then by all means . . . don't let the door hit you in your stupid black ass on the way out, and have fun facing a million more times the "discrimination" you whine and bitch about here.  

I would really like to take a look at racism in some of these other shit holes.  Look at India and it's "caste system."  Yet you all complain about America and Americans?


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> That radio station / web portal is owned by KKK. That means that billboard is promoting KKK. How is not that racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about the message, not the promoters.  There is nothing inherently racist about the message, whether you like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not understand why people keep feeding the trolls. The promoters are the reason it is racist. If I posted the same billboard it wouldn't be plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what pisses me off too?  People who come to LIVE in this country after immigrating from some 3rd world shit hole, and soak up all the wonderful things about our country, all the while insulting Americans, calling us racists, etc.  I wish those people would just GTFO of our country and go back to their shit holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your people immigrated from a shit hole as well. Why are you upset other people do the same?  Just because they call out the racism doesnt give you any more right to the country because you are white and dont have to deal with the same racism..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, sorry, I was born in this country.  I did not immigrate from anywhere, and I happen to like my country and the people who reside in it (for the most part), and I think that America is the best country in the world (from everything I've heard and seen), and her people are the best people.  So?  Now what?
> 
> You think life would be better in India or some other third world shit hole, then by all means . . . don't let the door hit you in your stupid black ass on the way out, and have fun facing a million more times the "discrimination" you whine and bitch about here.
> 
> I would really like to take a look at racism in some of these other shit holes.  Look at India and it's "caste system."  Yet you all complain about America and Americans?
Click to expand...

I said your people. So unless you are a NA on the reservation you dont really have any credibility when you get upset about people coming here unless you are down with the original intention to establish this nation for the sole benefit of white men.

I dont live in India. I live here in the US. Stop deflecting.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about the message, not the promoters.  There is nothing inherently racist about the message, whether you like it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not understand why people keep feeding the trolls. The promoters are the reason it is racist. If I posted the same billboard it wouldn't be plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what pisses me off too?  People who come to LIVE in this country after immigrating from some 3rd world shit hole, and soak up all the wonderful things about our country, all the while insulting Americans, calling us racists, etc.  I wish those people would just GTFO of our country and go back to their shit holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your people immigrated from a shit hole as well. Why are you upset other people do the same?  Just because they call out the racism doesnt give you any more right to the country because you are white and dont have to deal with the same racism..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, sorry, I was born in this country.  I did not immigrate from anywhere, and I happen to like my country and the people who reside in it (for the most part), and I think that America is the best country in the world (from everything I've heard and seen), and her people are the best people.  So?  Now what?
> 
> You think life would be better in India or some other third world shit hole, then by all means . . . don't let the door hit you in your stupid black ass on the way out, and have fun facing a million more times the "discrimination" you whine and bitch about here.
> 
> I would really like to take a look at racism in some of these other shit holes.  Look at India and it's "caste system."  Yet you all complain about America and Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said your people. So unless you are a NA on the reservation you dont really have any credibility when you get upset about people coming here unless you are down with the original intention to establish this nation for the sole benefit of white men.
> 
> I dont live in India. I live here in the US. Stop deflecting.
Click to expand...


My people?  Everyone in my family that I know was born here on American soil.  There comes a time when you are NOT an immigrant, so stop being silly.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not understand why people keep feeding the trolls. The promoters are the reason it is racist. If I posted the same billboard it wouldn't be plain and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what pisses me off too?  People who come to LIVE in this country after immigrating from some 3rd world shit hole, and soak up all the wonderful things about our country, all the while insulting Americans, calling us racists, etc.  I wish those people would just GTFO of our country and go back to their shit holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your people immigrated from a shit hole as well. Why are you upset other people do the same?  Just because they call out the racism doesnt give you any more right to the country because you are white and dont have to deal with the same racism..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, sorry, I was born in this country.  I did not immigrate from anywhere, and I happen to like my country and the people who reside in it (for the most part), and I think that America is the best country in the world (from everything I've heard and seen), and her people are the best people.  So?  Now what?
> 
> You think life would be better in India or some other third world shit hole, then by all means . . . don't let the door hit you in your stupid black ass on the way out, and have fun facing a million more times the "discrimination" you whine and bitch about here.
> 
> I would really like to take a look at racism in some of these other shit holes.  Look at India and it's "caste system."  Yet you all complain about America and Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said your people. So unless you are a NA on the reservation you dont really have any credibility when you get upset about people coming here unless you are down with the original intention to establish this nation for the sole benefit of white men.
> 
> I dont live in India. I live here in the US. Stop deflecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My people?  Everyone in my family that I know was born here on American soil.  There comes a time when you are NOT an immigrant, so stop being silly.
Click to expand...

Someone in your family immigrated. Either you immigrated or you are indigenous.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about the message, not the promoters.  There is nothing inherently racist about the message, whether you like it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not understand why people keep feeding the trolls. The promoters are the reason it is racist. If I posted the same billboard it wouldn't be plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what pisses me off too?  People who come to LIVE in this country after immigrating from some 3rd world shit hole, and soak up all the wonderful things about our country, all the while insulting Americans, calling us racists, etc.  I wish those people would just GTFO of our country and go back to their shit holes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your people immigrated from a shit hole as well. Why are you upset other people do the same?  Just because they call out the racism doesnt give you any more right to the country because you are white and dont have to deal with the same racism..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, sorry, I was born in this country.  I did not immigrate from anywhere, and I happen to like my country and the people who reside in it (for the most part), and I think that America is the best country in the world (from everything I've heard and seen), and her people are the best people.  So?  Now what?
> 
> You think life would be better in India or some other third world shit hole, then by all means . . . don't let the door hit you in your stupid black ass on the way out, and have fun facing a million more times the "discrimination" you whine and bitch about here.
> 
> I would really like to take a look at racism in some of these other shit holes.  Look at India and it's "caste system."  Yet you all complain about America and Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said your people. So unless you are a NA on the reservation you dont really have any credibility when you get upset about people coming here unless you are down with the original intention to establish this nation for the sole benefit of white men.
> 
> I dont live in India. I live here in the US. Stop deflecting.
Click to expand...


Not to mention, dumbshit, I'm not the one doing all the bitching about what a horrible country this is and the horrible people who live here, so even if I was an immigrant, I would be grateful to live here in America and would take advantage of the incredible opportunities that are offered here that are NOT offered in many, many other countries.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what pisses me off too?  People who come to LIVE in this country after immigrating from some 3rd world shit hole, and soak up all the wonderful things about our country, all the while insulting Americans, calling us racists, etc.  I wish those people would just GTFO of our country and go back to their shit holes.
> 
> 
> 
> Your people immigrated from a shit hole as well. Why are you upset other people do the same?  Just because they call out the racism doesnt give you any more right to the country because you are white and dont have to deal with the same racism..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, sorry, I was born in this country.  I did not immigrate from anywhere, and I happen to like my country and the people who reside in it (for the most part), and I think that America is the best country in the world (from everything I've heard and seen), and her people are the best people.  So?  Now what?
> 
> You think life would be better in India or some other third world shit hole, then by all means . . . don't let the door hit you in your stupid black ass on the way out, and have fun facing a million more times the "discrimination" you whine and bitch about here.
> 
> I would really like to take a look at racism in some of these other shit holes.  Look at India and it's "caste system."  Yet you all complain about America and Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said your people. So unless you are a NA on the reservation you dont really have any credibility when you get upset about people coming here unless you are down with the original intention to establish this nation for the sole benefit of white men.
> 
> I dont live in India. I live here in the US. Stop deflecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My people?  Everyone in my family that I know was born here on American soil.  There comes a time when you are NOT an immigrant, so stop being silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone in your family immigrated. Either you immigrated or you are indigenous.
Click to expand...


Nope, I'm an American, born and raised.


----------



## Vikrant

That sign is promoting KKK, a known hate organization. That makes the sign a racist sign. If you fail to see this then that means you are either mentally ill or deliberate racist.


----------



## katsteve2012

Asclepias said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOMASCOT is oloradomtnman, post: 10458763, member: 12120"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization responsible for crimes against minorities and acts of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NAACP is just as racist as the KKK yet perceived to be. BET and FUBU is racist but not perceived to be.
Click to expand...

How is the NAACP racist? When did they bomb any white people? How is BET and FUBU racist? Those are idiotic statements.[/QUOTE]




Asclepias said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOMASCOT is oloradomtnman, post: 10458763, member: 12120"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization responsible for crimes against minorities and acts of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NAACP is just as racist as the KKK yet perceived to be. BET and FUBU is racist but not perceived to be.
Click to expand...

How is the NAACP racist? When did they bomb any white people? How is BET and FUBU racist? Those are idiotic statements.[/QUOTE]

Thats a  typical empty headed
comment from him. 

FUBU is a black owned business whose products have an appeal to a predominately black customer base, so therefore that makes them "racist".

LMAO!
I happen to know the founders of FUBU, and no one in that organization would make public comments like this person, who is the CEO of a corporation that is known worldwide
Revlon CEO Lorenzo Delpani believes he can smell black people when he walks in to a room according to a legal claim - People - News - The Independent


----------



## Roadrunner

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what pisses me off too?  People who come to LIVE in this country after immigrating from some 3rd world shit hole, and soak up all the wonderful things about our country, all the while insulting Americans, calling us racists, etc.  I wish those people would just GTFO of our country and go back to their shit holes.
> 
> 
> 
> Your people immigrated from a shit hole as well. Why are you upset other people do the same?  Just because they call out the racism doesnt give you any more right to the country because you are white and dont have to deal with the same racism..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, sorry, I was born in this country.  I did not immigrate from anywhere, and I happen to like my country and the people who reside in it (for the most part), and I think that America is the best country in the world (from everything I've heard and seen), and her people are the best people.  So?  Now what?
> 
> You think life would be better in India or some other third world shit hole, then by all means . . . don't let the door hit you in your stupid black ass on the way out, and have fun facing a million more times the "discrimination" you whine and bitch about here.
> 
> I would really like to take a look at racism in some of these other shit holes.  Look at India and it's "caste system."  Yet you all complain about America and Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said your people. So unless you are a NA on the reservation you dont really have any credibility when you get upset about people coming here unless you are down with the original intention to establish this nation for the sole benefit of white men.
> 
> I dont live in India. I live here in the US. Stop deflecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My people?  Everyone in my family that I know was born here on American soil.  There comes a time when you are NOT an immigrant, so stop being silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone in your family immigrated. Either you immigrated or you are indigenous.
Click to expand...

There are no indigenous people in the Americas.

Everyone came from "the Old World'.


----------



## Asclepias

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your people immigrated from a shit hole as well. Why are you upset other people do the same?  Just because they call out the racism doesnt give you any more right to the country because you are white and dont have to deal with the same racism..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, sorry, I was born in this country.  I did not immigrate from anywhere, and I happen to like my country and the people who reside in it (for the most part), and I think that America is the best country in the world (from everything I've heard and seen), and her people are the best people.  So?  Now what?
> 
> You think life would be better in India or some other third world shit hole, then by all means . . . don't let the door hit you in your stupid black ass on the way out, and have fun facing a million more times the "discrimination" you whine and bitch about here.
> 
> I would really like to take a look at racism in some of these other shit holes.  Look at India and it's "caste system."  Yet you all complain about America and Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said your people. So unless you are a NA on the reservation you dont really have any credibility when you get upset about people coming here unless you are down with the original intention to establish this nation for the sole benefit of white men.
> 
> I dont live in India. I live here in the US. Stop deflecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My people?  Everyone in my family that I know was born here on American soil.  There comes a time when you are NOT an immigrant, so stop being silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone in your family immigrated. Either you immigrated or you are indigenous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are no indigenous people in the Americas.
> 
> Everyone came from "the Old World'.
Click to expand...

No one knows that for sure. Its only speculation. Just because you cant find any evidence to fit doesn't make it a fact. The earliest known remains and evidence in the americas were found to be Black Aboriginal people.


----------



## ricechickie

ChrisL said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1751_Texan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KKK Billboard Causes Stir - Ozarksfirst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the correct phrasing should have been...It's not racist to love "my" or "one's" people. *LOVE YOUR PEOPLE* denotes the author loves "my people" not his.
> 
> But what should be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it does say "White Pride Radio" which kind of takes away from the message, as most people associate the term "white pride" with being racist.  However, it is not necessarily racist because it doesn't fit the generally accepted definition of racism which is to feel that you are superior to others who are not of your racial heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, the picture of the white child clinches it.  It's a message of white pride, from white people, to white people.
> 
> If it's really ok for everyone to "love your people" (and again, I have problems with the way "my people" would be defined by this crew), then maybe they should say "race pride" or "skin pride" or "melanin pride."
> 
> Yeah, sounds pretty silly, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, regardless of whether or not it is silly, it is not racist.
Click to expand...


Of course it is.  Identifying with people solely by race is racist.  Deciding that everyone the same skin color as you is "your people" and everyone else is something "other" is racist.  

This isn't difficult.  Racism (and any other kind of bigoted -ism) promotes an us-vs-them attitude, world-view, and way of life.  You can say it's having pride in one's own attributes, and loving those people who share them, but when it comes to something genetic and physical and wholly out of one's control, it is (again I say) silly.  And despite what you say, this manifestation of that attitude is racist.


----------



## ricechickie

mudwhistle said:


> s oloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization responsible for crimes against minorities and acts of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NAACP is just as racist as the KKK yet not perceived to be. BET and FUBU is racist but not perceived to be.
Click to expand...


Only if white people aren't allowed to be involved in the NAACP, not allowed on BET, and can't work for FUBU.

I'd like to bet none of that happens.  That doesn't mean that there isn't a racist bent to the NAACP, BET, or FUBU, but I don't think you can say they are "as racist" as the KKK (unless the KKK started admitting black people as members).


----------



## R.D.

ricechickie said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s oloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization responsible for crimes against minorities and acts of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NAACP is just as racist as the KKK yet not perceived to be. BET and FUBU is racist but not perceived to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if white people aren't allowed to be involved in the NAACP, not allowed on BET, and can't work for FUBU.
> 
> I'd like to bet none of that happens.  That doesn't mean that there isn't a racist bent to the NAACP, BET, or FUBU, but I don't think you can say they are "as racist" as the KKK (unless the KKK started admitting black people as members).
Click to expand...

Oops...
The Ku Klux Klan opens its door to Jews black people and homosexuals Daily Mail Online


----------



## Asclepias

ricechickie said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s oloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization responsible for crimes against minorities and acts of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NAACP is just as racist as the KKK yet not perceived to be. BET and FUBU is racist but not perceived to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if white people aren't allowed to be involved in the NAACP, not allowed on BET, and can't work for FUBU.
> 
> I'd like to bet none of that happens.  That doesn't mean that there isn't a racist bent to the NAACP, BET, or FUBU, but I don't think you can say they are "as racist" as the KKK (unless the KKK started admitting black people as members).
Click to expand...

White people founded the NAACP. Plenty work for BET. Matter of fact a white person owns it.  FUBU was started by a Black guy who also employs everyone.


----------



## mudwhistle

ricechickie said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s oloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization responsible for crimes against minorities and acts of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NAACP is just as racist as the KKK yet not perceived to be. BET and FUBU is racist but not perceived to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if white people aren't allowed to be involved in the NAACP, not allowed on BET, and can't work for FUBU.
> 
> I'd like to bet none of that happens.  That doesn't mean that there isn't a racist bent to the NAACP, BET, or FUBU, but I don't think you can say they are "as racist" as the KKK (unless the KKK started admitting black people as members).
Click to expand...


Blacks can be in the Tea Party so that is an obvious double standard. The Tea Party is constantly called racist.


----------



## Asclepias

R.D. said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s oloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization responsible for crimes against minorities and acts of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NAACP is just as racist as the KKK yet not perceived to be. BET and FUBU is racist but not perceived to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if white people aren't allowed to be involved in the NAACP, not allowed on BET, and can't work for FUBU.
> 
> I'd like to bet none of that happens.  That doesn't mean that there isn't a racist bent to the NAACP, BET, or FUBU, but I don't think you can say they are "as racist" as the KKK (unless the KKK started admitting black people as members).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops...
> The Ku Klux Klan opens its door to Jews black people and homosexuals Daily Mail Online
Click to expand...

Ooops. Nice post. Now I know you have absolutely zero credibility. Why would you post a picture of the guy that infiltrated the KKK because they were too dumb to know he was a Black man?  That was a deliberately dishonest post that a child could see through.

Detective Ron Stallworth infiltrated KKK and played David Duke for a fool Daily Mail Online

'I can tell that you’re a pure Aryan white man by the way you talk': Black detective reveals how he fooled former Grand Wizard David Duke and infiltrated the KKK

Read more: Detective Ron Stallworth infiltrated KKK and played David Duke for a fool Daily Mail Online
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## ricechickie

R.D. said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s oloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization responsible for crimes against minorities and acts of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NAACP is just as racist as the KKK yet not perceived to be. BET and FUBU is racist but not perceived to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if white people aren't allowed to be involved in the NAACP, not allowed on BET, and can't work for FUBU.
> 
> I'd like to bet none of that happens.  That doesn't mean that there isn't a racist bent to the NAACP, BET, or FUBU, but I don't think you can say they are "as racist" as the KKK (unless the KKK started admitting black people as members).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops...
> The Ku Klux Klan opens its door to Jews black people and homosexuals Daily Mail Online
Click to expand...


Good find.  But OOOPS, did you read the article, or just the headline?  This is a splinter group of the KKK that is rebranding themselves as the Rocky Mountain Knights, and Bradley Jenkins, Imperial Wizard of the KKK, has this to say: '*That man's going against everything the bylaws of the constitution of the KKK say.* He's trying to hide behind the KKK to further his political career.'


Read more: The Ku Klux Klan opens its door to Jews black people and homosexuals Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## ricechickie

mudwhistle said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s oloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization responsible for crimes against minorities and acts of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NAACP is just as racist as the KKK yet not perceived to be. BET and FUBU is racist but not perceived to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if white people aren't allowed to be involved in the NAACP, not allowed on BET, and can't work for FUBU.
> 
> I'd like to bet none of that happens.  That doesn't mean that there isn't a racist bent to the NAACP, BET, or FUBU, but I don't think you can say they are "as racist" as the KKK (unless the KKK started admitting black people as members).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks can be in the Tea Party so that is an obvious double standard. The Tea Party is constantly called racist.
Click to expand...


You read my post?  And now you want to bring up the Tea Party?

I said that there might be racist elements to the NAACP, BET, or FUBU, but that when it comes to degrees of racism, they aren't comparable to the KKK.  Are you suggesting that the Tea Party is comparable to the KKK?  Because I wouldn't.


----------



## Asclepias

mudwhistle said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s oloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization responsible for crimes against minorities and acts of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NAACP is just as racist as the KKK yet not perceived to be. BET and FUBU is racist but not perceived to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if white people aren't allowed to be involved in the NAACP, not allowed on BET, and can't work for FUBU.
> 
> I'd like to bet none of that happens.  That doesn't mean that there isn't a racist bent to the NAACP, BET, or FUBU, but I don't think you can say they are "as racist" as the KKK (unless the KKK started admitting black people as members).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks can be in the Tea Party so that is an obvious double standard. The Tea Party is constantly called racist.
Click to expand...

There is no official Tea Party. What are you talking about?


----------



## R.D.

ricechickie said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s oloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization responsible for crimes against minorities and acts of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NAACP is just as racist as the KKK yet not perceived to be. BET and FUBU is racist but not perceived to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if white people aren't allowed to be involved in the NAACP, not allowed on BET, and can't work for FUBU.
> 
> I'd like to bet none of that happens.  That doesn't mean that there isn't a racist bent to the NAACP, BET, or FUBU, but I don't think you can say they are "as racist" as the KKK (unless the KKK started admitting black people as members).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops...
> The Ku Klux Klan opens its door to Jews black people and homosexuals Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good find.  But OOOPS, did you read the article, or just the headline?  This is a splinter group of the KKK that is rebranding themselves as the Rocky Mountain Knights, and Bradley Jenkins, Imperial Wizard of the KKK, has this to say: '*That man's going against everything the bylaws of the constitution of the KKK say.* He's trying to hide behind the KKK to further his political career.'
> 
> 
> Read more: The Ku Klux Klan opens its door to Jews black people and homosexuals Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
Click to expand...

Not the point.  One group did.  I am in no way defending the Klan, they are horrid.  But the constant inferences you must be that bad to be considered racist made me remember that story and struck my funny bone.  

And no, I google the pics.   If Asc is right, I stand corrected, better yet I leaned about a pretty cool guy.   I didn't know about this before. So, my bad


----------



## mudwhistle

ricechickie said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s oloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pure nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization responsible for crimes against minorities and acts of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NAACP is just as racist as the KKK yet not perceived to be. BET and FUBU is racist but not perceived to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if white people aren't allowed to be involved in the NAACP, not allowed on BET, and can't work for FUBU.
> 
> I'd like to bet none of that happens.  That doesn't mean that there isn't a racist bent to the NAACP, BET, or FUBU, but I don't think you can say they are "as racist" as the KKK (unless the KKK started admitting black people as members).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks can be in the Tea Party so that is an obvious double standard. The Tea Party is constantly called racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read my post?  And now you want to bring up the Tea Party?
> 
> I said that there might be racist elements to the NAACP, BET, or FUBU, but that when it comes to degrees of racism, they aren't comparable to the KKK.  Are you suggesting that the Tea Party is comparable to the KKK?  Because I wouldn't.
Click to expand...


No.

Liberal media outlets are suggesting it.


----------



## ricechickie

R.D. said:


> Not the point.  One group did.
> 
> And no, I google the pics.   If Asc is right, I stand corrected, better yet I leaned about a pretty cool guy.   I didn't know about this before. So, my bad



If that's the case, I could open a social club, call it The Catholic Church, and post a sign that says, "Homosexuals welcome!"  Then people could claim that the Catholic Church is embracing homosexuals.

I don't know about Asclepias' story, but according to the article, this group seems to once have been a KKK group, and is now rebranding itself.  It is no longer the KKK.  The group is Rocky Mountain Knights, and they are going against at least some important KKK principles.


----------



## ricechickie

mudwhistle said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You read my post?  And now you want to bring up the Tea Party?
> 
> I said that there might be racist elements to the NAACP, BET, or FUBU, but that when it comes to degrees of racism, they aren't comparable to the KKK.  Are you suggesting that the Tea Party is comparable to the KKK?  Because I wouldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Liberal media outlets are suggesting it.
Click to expand...


Oh, the old "liberal media" argument.  Therefore, you think you know what "liberals" believe?

Silly mud.


----------



## mudwhistle

ricechickie said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You read my post?  And now you want to bring up the Tea Party?
> 
> I said that there might be racist elements to the NAACP, BET, or FUBU, but that when it comes to degrees of racism, they aren't comparable to the KKK.  Are you suggesting that the Tea Party is comparable to the KKK?  Because I wouldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Liberal media outlets are suggesting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, the old "liberal media" argument.  Therefore, you think you know what "liberals" believe?
> 
> Silly mud.
Click to expand...


Excuse me, but many of you folks here on the left have been repeating it since the media fed you that as a talking point. No point in playing dumb after years of hearing you guys say the Tea Party is over 90% white people, which means they hate minority voters.


----------



## ricechickie

mudwhistle said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You read my post?  And now you want to bring up the Tea Party?
> 
> I said that there might be racist elements to the NAACP, BET, or FUBU, but that when it comes to degrees of racism, they aren't comparable to the KKK.  Are you suggesting that the Tea Party is comparable to the KKK?  Because I wouldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Liberal media outlets are suggesting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, the old "liberal media" argument.  Therefore, you think you know what "liberals" believe?
> 
> Silly mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me, but many of you folks here on the left have been repeating it since the media fed you that as a talking point. No point in playing dumb after years of hearing you guys say the Tea Party is over 90% white people, which means they hate minority voters.
Click to expand...


Right, so the Tea Party might have the same degree of racism as FUBU or NAACP or BET? 

OK, I can agree with that.  But none of them compare to the KKK.  So, what is your point?


----------



## mudwhistle

ricechickie said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You read my post?  And now you want to bring up the Tea Party?
> 
> I said that there might be racist elements to the NAACP, BET, or FUBU, but that when it comes to degrees of racism, they aren't comparable to the KKK.  Are you suggesting that the Tea Party is comparable to the KKK?  Because I wouldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Liberal media outlets are suggesting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, the old "liberal media" argument.  Therefore, you think you know what "liberals" believe?
> 
> Silly mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me, but many of you folks here on the left have been repeating it since the media fed you that as a talking point. No point in playing dumb after years of hearing you guys say the Tea Party is over 90% white people, which means they hate minority voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, so the Tea Party might have the same degree of racism as FUBU or NAACP or BET?
> 
> OK, I can agree with that.  But none of them compare to the KKK.  So, what is your point?
Click to expand...


Actually the Tea Party is no different from the PTA. The New Black Panthers are like the KKK both of which were created by Democrats. The NAACP is simply a racist group supported by the left-wing of our federal goverment. The Tea Party gets no such support. In fact they get nothing but harrassment from the government to include the IRS.


----------



## Asclepias

mudwhistle said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You read my post?  And now you want to bring up the Tea Party?
> 
> I said that there might be racist elements to the NAACP, BET, or FUBU, but that when it comes to degrees of racism, they aren't comparable to the KKK.  Are you suggesting that the Tea Party is comparable to the KKK?  Because I wouldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Liberal media outlets are suggesting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, the old "liberal media" argument.  Therefore, you think you know what "liberals" believe?
> 
> Silly mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me, but many of you folks here on the left have been repeating it since the media fed you that as a talking point. No point in playing dumb after years of hearing you guys say the Tea Party is over 90% white people, which means they hate minority voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, so the Tea Party might have the same degree of racism as FUBU or NAACP or BET?
> 
> OK, I can agree with that.  But none of them compare to the KKK.  So, what is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the Tea Party is no different from the PTA. The New Black Panthers are like the KKK both of which were created by Democrats. The NAACP is simply a racist group supported by the left-wing of our federal goverment. The Tea Party gets no such support. In fact they get nothing but harrassment from the government to include the IRS.
Click to expand...

What makes you think the NAACP is racist?  You do know what racist means dont you?


----------



## dilloduck

The term racist is subject to individual interpretation. What definition to do you prefer ?


----------



## ChrisL

ricechickie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1751_Texan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KKK Billboard Causes Stir - Ozarksfirst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the correct phrasing should have been...It's not racist to love "my" or "one's" people. *LOVE YOUR PEOPLE* denotes the author loves "my people" not his.
> 
> But what should be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it does say "White Pride Radio" which kind of takes away from the message, as most people associate the term "white pride" with being racist.  However, it is not necessarily racist because it doesn't fit the generally accepted definition of racism which is to feel that you are superior to others who are not of your racial heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, the picture of the white child clinches it.  It's a message of white pride, from white people, to white people.
> 
> If it's really ok for everyone to "love your people" (and again, I have problems with the way "my people" would be defined by this crew), then maybe they should say "race pride" or "skin pride" or "melanin pride."
> 
> Yeah, sounds pretty silly, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, regardless of whether or not it is silly, it is not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it is.  Identifying with people solely by race is racist.  Deciding that everyone the same skin color as you is "your people" and everyone else is something "other" is racist.
> 
> This isn't difficult.  Racism (and any other kind of bigoted -ism) promotes an us-vs-them attitude, world-view, and way of life.  You can say it's having pride in one's own attributes, and loving those people who share them, but when it comes to something genetic and physical and wholly out of one's control, it is (again I say) silly.  And despite what you say, this manifestation of that attitude is racist.
Click to expand...


No, you are not racist for enjoying being around people that you share commonalities with.  You would only be a racist if you think your race is superior to any others.  That is the definition for a racist.  Everyone is entitled to their preferences though.


----------



## Asclepias

dilloduck said:


> The term racist is subject to individual interpretation. What definition to do you prefer ?


The one in the dictionary.


----------



## Vikrant

Anyway that radio station is boring anyway. The kind of music they play there is pretty depressing. It did not appeal to me. 

Let us discuss white pride thing just to alleviate the pain and suffering of some folks on this forum.  I personally think there is no need for a dedicated website or radio station to discuss white pride. Based on my interaction with white folks, they seem to be pretty well tuned with pride thing. The reason for that is  that academia is dominated by propaganda centric white 'scholars' and these 'scholars' do a very good job at making sure that every white person is handed down a narrative that establishes white supremacy. Once you realize this then you cannot help but ask this question: is there really a need for dedicated portal to spread white pride? I think we all know the answer to that question.


----------



## ricechickie

ChrisL said:


> No, you are not racist for enjoying being around people that you share commonalities with.  You would only be a racist if you think your race is superior to any others.  That is the definition for a racist.  Everyone is entitled to their preferences though.



If the commonalities that matter the most to a person are racial, then that makes you a racist.  You might not be a raging, foaming at the mouth racist who burns crosses, but seeing skin color as the *most important* commonality with a person is a racist point of view.


----------



## dilloduck

ricechickie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are not racist for enjoying being around people that you share commonalities with.  You would only be a racist if you think your race is superior to any others.  That is the definition for a racist.  Everyone is entitled to their preferences though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the commonalities that matter the most to a person are racial, then that makes you a racist.  You might not be a raging, foaming at the mouth racist who burns crosses, but seeing skin color as the *most important* commonality with a person is a racist point of view.
Click to expand...


So if I said blacks are the best basketball players you would call me a racist ?


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> You know what pisses me off too?  People who come to LIVE in this country after immigrating from some 3rd world shit hole, and soak up all the wonderful things about our country, all the while insulting Americans, calling us racists, etc. ....




Those are not, generally, the people doing that. It's big-mouthed liberal assholes who presume to speak for new arrivals casting such partisan bullshit.


----------



## Asclepias

dilloduck said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are not racist for enjoying being around people that you share commonalities with.  You would only be a racist if you think your race is superior to any others.  That is the definition for a racist.  Everyone is entitled to their preferences though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the commonalities that matter the most to a person are racial, then that makes you a racist.  You might not be a raging, foaming at the mouth racist who burns crosses, but seeing skin color as the *most important* commonality with a person is a racist point of view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if I said blacks are the best basketball players you would call me a racist ?
Click to expand...

No I would call you stupid.  I know some Black people that would hurt themselves on a basketball court.


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what pisses me off too?  People who come to LIVE in this country after immigrating from some 3rd world shit hole, and soak up all the wonderful things about our country, all the while insulting Americans, calling us racists, etc. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are not, generally, the people doing that. It's big-mouthed liberal assholes who presume to speak for new arrivals casting such partisan bullshit.
Click to expand...


I called her racist because she is racist. Her racist ass does not equal America.


----------



## ChrisL

ricechickie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are not racist for enjoying being around people that you share commonalities with.  You would only be a racist if you think your race is superior to any others.  That is the definition for a racist.  Everyone is entitled to their preferences though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the commonalities that matter the most to a person are racial, then that makes you a racist.  You might not be a raging, foaming at the mouth racist who burns crosses, but seeing skin color as the *most important* commonality with a person is a racist point of view.
Click to expand...


Where did anyone say it was the MOST important?  And even if a person did feel that way, that STILL doesn't mean that particular person is a racist.  

rac·ist
ˈrāsəst/
_noun_

*1*.
a person who believes that a particular race is superior to another.
synonyms: racial bigot, racialist, xenophobe, chauvinist, supremacist More


_adjective_

*1*.
having or showing the belief that a particular race is superior to another.
"we are investigating complaints about racist abuse at the club"


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what pisses me off too?  People who come to LIVE in this country after immigrating from some 3rd world shit hole, and soak up all the wonderful things about our country, all the while insulting Americans, calling us racists, etc. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are not, generally, the people doing that. It's big-mouthed liberal assholes who presume to speak for new arrivals casting such partisan bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I called her racist because she is racist. Her racist ass does not equal America.
Click to expand...


Well, thankfully, your opinion is completely inconsequential and meaningless.  Also, I think I am a fine example of the average American.    I am well educated, intelligent, and, regardless of your lies, I am not a racist.  Just because you're a rotten person who needs to compensate and project to feel better about your miserable self, doesn't mean it's okay to project onto other people that you know nothing about.  Your attitude is exactly what I was talking about.  I think YOU are the one who is racist and full of hatred.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> Anyway that radio station is boring anyway. The kind of music they play there is pretty depressing. It did not appeal to me.
> 
> Let us discuss white pride thing just to alleviate the pain and suffering of some folks on this forum.  I personally think there is no need for a dedicated website or radio station to discuss white pride. Based on my interaction with white folks, they seem to be pretty well tuned with pride thing. The reason for that is  that academia is dominated by propaganda centric white 'scholars' and these 'scholars' do a very good job at making sure that every white person is handed down a narrative that establishes white supremacy. Once you realize this then you cannot help but ask this question: is there really a need for dedicated portal to spread white pride? I think we all know the answer to that question.



So are you.  Depressing and boring I mean.


----------



## Vikrant

> One of the first reasons why some people may fall into racism is to boost their own self-esteem. Routledge states that there have been many studies done which show how people discriminate in order to feel superior or to establish self-worth.
> 
> Some other people desire to see the world through a structured, unambiguous lens to help them make sense of their surroundings. There is a certain trait that psychologists see in people who have a predisposition towards racism, which is the need to see the world in a structured and unchanging manner. Those for whom change is extremely uncomfortable tend to engage in stereotypical thinking. Furthermore, Routledge posits that these people often respond with hostile or prejudicial behaviors towards those who are different because it makes them feel threatened and because it does not fit into their system of thought. They view prejudice as a way to restore a rigid belief system about the world.



Read more at Ku Klux Klan The Psychology Behind Racism


----------



## dilloduck

Asclepias said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are not racist for enjoying being around people that you share commonalities with.  You would only be a racist if you think your race is superior to any others.  That is the definition for a racist.  Everyone is entitled to their preferences though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the commonalities that matter the most to a person are racial, then that makes you a racist.  You might not be a raging, foaming at the mouth racist who burns crosses, but seeing skin color as the *most important* commonality with a person is a racist point of view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if I said blacks are the best basketball players you would call me a racist ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I would call you stupid.  I know some Black people that would hurt themselves on a basketball court.
Click to expand...


I didn't say every single black person was superior at basketball. I would accuse you of intentionally ignoring facts.


----------



## Asclepias

dilloduck said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are not racist for enjoying being around people that you share commonalities with.  You would only be a racist if you think your race is superior to any others.  That is the definition for a racist.  Everyone is entitled to their preferences though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the commonalities that matter the most to a person are racial, then that makes you a racist.  You might not be a raging, foaming at the mouth racist who burns crosses, but seeing skin color as the *most important* commonality with a person is a racist point of view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if I said blacks are the best basketball players you would call me a racist ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I would call you stupid.  I know some Black people that would hurt themselves on a basketball court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say every single black person was superior at basketball. I would accuse you of intentionally ignoring facts.
Click to expand...

You didnt specify that in your post. You said "Blacks". I would accuse you of not being able to articulate your question accurately enough by saying "some Blacks".  It's only 4 more letters.


----------



## dilloduck

I would again accuse you of ignoring reality again.


----------



## Asclepias

dilloduck said:


> I would again accuse you of ignoring reality again.


I would then accuse you of being ignorant as I specified before. I know several white guys that can ball and made it to the NBA.


----------



## ricechickie

dilloduck said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are not racist for enjoying being around people that you share commonalities with.  You would only be a racist if you think your race is superior to any others.  That is the definition for a racist.  Everyone is entitled to their preferences though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the commonalities that matter the most to a person are racial, then that makes you a racist.  You might not be a raging, foaming at the mouth racist who burns crosses, but seeing skin color as the *most important* commonality with a person is a racist point of view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if I said blacks are the best basketball players you would call me a racist ?
Click to expand...


Where do you get this idea?  As far as I know, that answer can be statistically answered.  It would be silly to assume that every black person can play ball, though.

That has nothing to do with one's preference for companions.


----------



## Asclepias

ricechickie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are not racist for enjoying being around people that you share commonalities with.  You would only be a racist if you think your race is superior to any others.  That is the definition for a racist.  Everyone is entitled to their preferences though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the commonalities that matter the most to a person are racial, then that makes you a racist.  You might not be a raging, foaming at the mouth racist who burns crosses, but seeing skin color as the *most important* commonality with a person is a racist point of view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if I said blacks are the best basketball players you would call me a racist ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you get this idea?  As far as I know, that answer can be statistically answered.  It would be silly to assume that every black person can play ball, though.
> 
> That has nothing to do with one's preference for companions.
Click to expand...

It really cannot even be statistically answered unless you throw in all the factors. You had a sport basketball that was once predominantly white that is now predominantly Black.  Another sport (volleyball) with very similar basic skill sets is predominantly white. Go figure.


----------



## ricechickie

ChrisL said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are not racist for enjoying being around people that you share commonalities with.  You would only be a racist if you think your race is superior to any others.  That is the definition for a racist.  Everyone is entitled to their preferences though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the commonalities that matter the most to a person are racial, then that makes you a racist.  You might not be a raging, foaming at the mouth racist who burns crosses, but seeing skin color as the *most important* commonality with a person is a racist point of view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did anyone say it was the MOST important?  And even if a person did feel that way, that STILL doesn't mean that particular person is a racist.
> 
> rac·ist
> ˈrāsəst/
> _noun_
> 
> *1*.
> a person who believes that a particular race is superior to another.
> synonyms: racial bigot, racialist, xenophobe, chauvinist, supremacist More
> 
> _adjective_
> 
> *1*.
> having or showing the belief that a particular race is superior to another.
> "we are investigating complaints about racist abuse at the club"
Click to expand...


Sorry, I thought you'd want to be around people that you think are among the best the human race has to offer.  I know that I like to do that; I just don't judge them on that by their melanin levels.  If you decide your companionship based on race, that is saying something about how you view that race over others.

This is nothing to get defensive over.  Nobody says that a person who prefers to hang out with Asians more than any other race is equivalent to the KKK.


----------



## emilynghiem

Asclepias said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jefferson wrote down principles in the Declaration of Independence in English,
> which is the language we use today to reach agreement on democratic principles,
> where two the most credited sources of the politics we use today being
> * Rousseau who is identified with the Radical Liberalism carried on by Liberals today
> * Locke who is identified with the Classic Liberalism carried on by Conservatives today
> Both being European or White.
> 
> The Declaration of Independence is the only founding document that specifically
> cites "consent of the governed" as the source of authority for civil governance.
> 
> I see this as a spiritual process by which the Natural Laws given by God
> were made Statutory in Writing by the Founding Fathers who drew up
> the Constitution, Bill of Rights, and other historical arguments defending
> and defining checks and balances and separation of power to structure
> a govt and democratic process through which Equal Justice could eventually be realized.
> 
> So this spirit of these laws, coming from God, were given to the world
> through our Founding Fathers using European terms and English language
> that we could use to hash out the rest of our process of fulfilling democratic
> principles of self-government, left to future generations to work out as we evolved.
> 
> This linear process of reforming laws in writing, through a system of govt
> that is designed to check itself, including protecting free speech and free press
> as a check on govt, is something we inherited from our European and American
> ancestors.
> 
> And yes, the structure is designed to incorporate change and reform when used correctly.
> 
> So ALL cultures, all religions, all groups can exercise free speech, free press, right to
> petition and due process of law to improve upon what we have, and take it to the next level
> of social and political development by civil/democratic means.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont get why Jefferson being white enabled him to write down something? People from ever race have written laws down. There is nothing unique about these laws.He was espousing an ideology. He didnt dream up this ideology because he was white. Now add to this that he was a hypocrite regarding these same laws. What have whites done that is specifically something only whites have done and have reason to be proud of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He rose to the position he was in from his spiritual, cultural and social background and lineage.
> Being White or European is part of that heritage.
> You can't take that factor out of the equation and have the same person.
> 
> We are a mix of all the things that make up our spiritual DNA.
> It's how we use it that defines us and our path in life.
> 
> I tend to focus on Jefferson because I feel I have also inherited
> karma spiritually from either Jefferson or other Founding Fathers.
> I have this weird Constitutional thread running through the fibre of my being.
> 
> I could trace some of my political poetry to my father's father who was
> a law professor and political poet in Vietnam. But the part of me that
> rails on and on about Constitutional equal inclusion and whatnot,
> I would like to trace this back to Jefferson or wherever it came from.
> 
> I probably have as much karma with the Christian church as much as I go on and on about that.
> 
> So I understand what you mean, that some of this can be independent of race.
> But in Jefferson's case, can you really argue that he would not have risen to power
> as President and Secretary of State without being White at that time.
> 
> If that is the role he needed to play, and the image he needed to represent to get
> certain jobs done, then God would incarnate him as White, Deist, male etc.
> 
> Just like to get other things done, I am incarnated as Asian American female
> both a Democrat and Constitutionalist. English speaking only. Born and living in Texas.
> 
> All of this is part of who I am in order to meet my purpose in life.
> 
> Same with you, same with Jefferson, Buddha or Einstein.
> The little old lady across the street from me, or the young
> black boy adopted and made famous by his hug with a white police officer.
> 
> All those factors make up part of the story.
> To me it is spiritual first, and then it manifests in these different ways.
> Fascinating, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has nothing to do with him being white though. There has been royalty of every race that rose to greatness from poverty. The disconnect for whites seems to be in believing a man who said the following is a great man and have a hard time seeing him for what he was.
> 
> "I advance it therefore as a suspicion only, that the blacks, whether originally a distinct race, or made distinct by time and circumstances, are inferior to the whites in the endowments both of body and mind. … This unfortunate difference of colour, and perhaps of faculty, is a powerful obstacle to the emancipation of these people."
> -Thomas Jefferson
> 
> This is the same guy that said Black people smell bad but it must not have been that bad since he had sex with his slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A. You can see both the good and the bad without denying one or the other.
> Are you trying to deny the good, and yet criticize people for denying the bad?
> 
> Someone pointed out bad things about Dr. King.
> 
> Someone criticized Jesus for causing a tree to wither and die just to show off his power,
> and for what he said to a woman, the only person BTW recorded in the Bible as talking back to Jesus where he accepted her answer.
> 
> From what I understand, Buddha at first did not want women in the fold, and had to be argued and talked into it.
> 
> People make fun of Einstein all the time, point to negative things about him.
> 
> Are you going to justify pulling people down just because you don't think they should be pulled up?
> 
> Why not credit both the good and the bad, and not fight over which is more predominant?
> 
> As for Jefferson and his views of slavery, I think he foresaw that slaves were not in a position
> to merge into society at an equal level, and he argued for returning them to Africa and/or gradual abolition.
> 
> Given the mess we are still facing from not providing means of equal ownership of land and businesses,
> I think he was right that we were not prepared to bring everyone up to equality.
> 
> i don't agree with his solution of forced deportation of slaves back to Africa, but I do believe people should have free and equal choice to colonize and claim equal land ownership
> where they can develop to self-government as equals, and not be forever under the lordship of others.
> 
> B. I disagree that the same things could have happened if
> Jefferson and the Founding Fathers weren't White.
> 
> You would be talking about a different time and place.
> 
> Just like Mandela and  Tutu were able to lead the people in Africa because they are black. White men could not have achieved that same unity in that context at that time.
> 
> I'm not saying White or Black or superior or inferior.
> I'm saying that to lead in certain circumstances, the people they needed to
> identify with were of a particular race for a reason.
> 
> All cultures and generations need to go through stages of development,
> so how the Native Americans evolve in their spiritual and cultural lineage
> and how the Blacks and Whites and Asians etc. do
> is part of the bigger picture. We do identify by race as part of our identity,
> so that is a factor. It doesn't make one better than the other,  just different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jefferson was a pedophile that took advantage of his slaves while espousing all men were created equal. I dont recall MLK doing that. You cant seperate what Jefferson did from his words. He was supposedly about equal rights just as MLK was but he owned slaves. MLK didnt own any slaves.
> 
> The Enigma Of Jefferson Mind and Body In Conflict - New York Times
> 
> Sorry but I just dont see him as a great person.  If the founding fathers were not white I dont see how that would have a changed anything other than there being no white people here. There is nothing specifically unique about whites that no other race has done.
Click to expand...


Dear A: some people worship Obama as representing some great ideal, and others don't see him as anything special at all.
I guess to each his own.

As for your assessment of Jefferson, it seems your focus is on the slavery and not on the other things he contributed.
He wanted to be remembered as the author of the Declaration of Independence, that has influenced more people than we can know. That is the most prominent document I can cite that states that the just powers of govt are derived from consent of the governed.

So that is the spirit of the Constitutional laws, but that isn't stated in the Constitution, but in the Declaration of Independence.

If you are going to strike down ALL of Jefferson's contributions to the FUTURE growth of humanity in reaching maturity in democratic self-govt, which wasn't going to be realized in his day, not when America's building was so dependent on slave labor, there were Irish who were abused as forced "indentured servants" and raped to breed slaves as the blacks were,
and there were BLACK slave owners who owned property and depended on BLACK slaves to work their land.

Are you going to strike everyone down the same way?

Which of us today has not depended on SLAVE labor of workers abused in other countries
in order to enjoy the privileges we have -- of affordable clothes, and freedom to choose and even to waste and throw things away, of cell phones and cars and other conveniences.

So if we are all "taking advantage" of poor people in other countries so we can have our economic benefits,
does that make us ALL EVIL.

Asclepias I don't mind you picking apart people, but if you did so consistently
you would find as much good as bad in each person.

King did things that were criticized as well.  snopes.com Four Things You Didn t Know About Martin Luther King
You can look at his speech and his writings, and say he took them from other people's ideas, so big deal.
How was he any more influential than the next person.

Some people may not get anything out of King, the same way you get nothing out of Jefferson.

So at least they would be equal, it would balance out.

When I compare the economy we have today, and how we aren't all ready to convert slave labor to fair trade,
then I can understand how back in the days of building America, people were using black slaves to work the land,
and allow the economy to grow so we could support innovations such as the Industrial Revolution, and build from there;
and we did rely on Chinese laborers to build the railroads, and there were abuses going on we may never know about

When Jefferson or even Black slave owners bought land, the slaves were also bought and sold as property
MORTGAGED by the banks. So they had to work the land enough to pay back the cost of the slaves.
The owners were not always free to free their slaves, just like you and I couldn't afford to 
"give our cars away" or "give our houses away" if we still owe money on them.

Today we coudn't afford computes or phones, and a lot of other goods,
if we suddenly spiked all the prices up to pay minimum wage to all the people providing labor in the chain.

We do have to make these changes gradually.
And Jefferson was honest and wise enough to know that wasn't going to happen in his lifetime.

I don't agree with any actions involving rape or pedophilia.
But I would treat that equally as claims that King committed adultery.

That doesn't diminish the good influence and wisdom he left behind that helps other people to better themselves.
And if the words and beliefs of Jefferson help people OVERCOME political enslavement and abuses,
that is still good even if he didn't fully overcome these but participated in the problems.

I am looking at the overall process of reaching equal justice.

And in that process, the words and wisdom of King and Jefferson help teach people the CONCEPTS that are universal
and key to humanity achieving justice.

What their flaws teach us is not to go there, not to make the same mistakes or be the same hypocrites we despite so much, but to be BETTER than the generations before us.

That shouldn't stop us from taking the GOOD principles that we should achieve, and keep building toward those goals.

I do give equal credit to King in reaching his audience and Jefferson in reaching those who relate that way.

Thanks for putting Jefferson in human perspective, because it is important to see that for all the good someone leaves behind there is equal bad they do as well.  So that way, we see people are equal, and none can really be placed above or below anyone else.  We all have our strengths, and all have our weaknesses.  Even the best people have  a bad side, and even the worst people have a good side that has inspired or helped someone else.


----------



## Howey

Swagger said:


> KKK Billboard Causes Stir - Ozarksfirst



It is hateful to hate other people's people. And that's what you racists do.


----------



## emilynghiem

ChrisL said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are not racist for enjoying being around people that you share commonalities with.  You would only be a racist if you think your race is superior to any others.  That is the definition for a racist.  Everyone is entitled to their preferences though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the commonalities that matter the most to a person are racial, then that makes you a racist.  You might not be a raging, foaming at the mouth racist who burns crosses, but seeing skin color as the *most important* commonality with a person is a racist point of view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did anyone say it was the MOST important?  And even if a person did feel that way, that STILL doesn't mean that particular person is a racist.
> 
> rac·ist
> ˈrāsəst/
> _noun_
> 
> *1*.
> a person who believes that a particular race is superior to another.
> synonyms: racial bigot, racialist, xenophobe, chauvinist, supremacist More
> 
> _adjective_
> 
> *1*.
> having or showing the belief that a particular race is superior to another.
> "we are investigating complaints about racist abuse at the club"
Click to expand...


Hi ChrisL
If everyone agreed to use racist/racism as limited as you have here, that would work.
But unfortunately people don't.

Instead of clinging to the word racist/racism and trying to get people to fit their grievances in that tiny box,
I find it better to start with what their grievances really are, and then find the best language that expresses that clearly.
And it is more likely to be specific issues and not the R word.

Here is a LOOSER definition I would go with to encompass more people's issues.
If we start off more inclusive, and then get specific from there, we'd be too busy discussing
what the issue really is with each person and case, and wouldn't argue over whether or not the R word applies.

*rac·ism*
(rā′sĭz′əm)
_n._
*1. *The belief that race accounts for differences in human character or ability and that a particular race is superior to others.
*2. Discrimination or prejudice based on race.*

^ this second definition is what people use loosely ^
most complaints are such a mix of personal and social factors,
it is vague and broad and not just an issue of race anyway.

So I find it is better to start with the broader approach in #2.
And by the time we pinpoint what is the problem, it's usually a lot more than just race as the factor.
So we avoid arguing that way. We INCLUDE and distinguish between all the other problems 
that are getting thrown together and expressed as "racial bias."

As for undoing layers of "racial conditioning"
The Center for the Healing of Racism set up a series of discussions on each of 10-13 different levels,
from internalized/individual "racial conditioning" to institutionalized/collective conditions.

If there are that many different levels these biases can express or embed in people's responses,
I doubt that is going to fit within your narrow definition of "superiority by race."

If the people with years of experience in volunteering to heal people of their fear of racism
can't even fit "racism" into a single isolated type, but have to address several layers to undo the damages,
what makes you think your single definition is going to work for all people?

I think we need to focus on the content of what people are saying, and haggle less over the words.


----------



## hortysir

ClosedCaption said:


> Wow, I dont know.  What is the KKK?  And what are they all about?  I wish I knew because not knowing their history makes it so hard to judge if this is indeed racist


So because of who said it, that makes the statement less true?


----------



## emilynghiem

Howey said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KKK Billboard Causes Stir - Ozarksfirst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hateful to hate other people's people. And that's what you racists do.
Click to expand...


^ the first step to stop the hate and separation, ^
is to include each other as equal partners in solving the mutual problems and sharing equal responsiblity for solutions.
Not saying YOU are do the hating, not us. 
If both sides keep projecting blame onto the other, nothing changes.
It's when we see it's a mutual change that needs to take place, we can take those steps together.
Reach out, and help each other up, to be better people for both our sake. Not saying the problem is all one sided.


----------



## emilynghiem

hortysir said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I dont know.  What is the KKK?  And what are they all about?  I wish I knew because not knowing their history makes it so hard to judge if this is indeed racist
> 
> 
> 
> So because of who said it, that makes the statement less true?
Click to expand...


It depends on the meaning and context.
It can always go both ways.

You can take something that someone said with good intent,
and cite it out of context or in a different context and make it into something bad.

You can also take something that someone with bad intentions or flaws said,
put it in a better context, and get truth out of it. 

People tend to be a mix of good and bad, strengths and weaknesses.
We can choose to try to make the best of our good sides,
while correcting our bad sides. Or we can pick apart each other by our flaws and have nothing left to go on.


----------



## ChrisL

ricechickie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are not racist for enjoying being around people that you share commonalities with.  You would only be a racist if you think your race is superior to any others.  That is the definition for a racist.  Everyone is entitled to their preferences though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the commonalities that matter the most to a person are racial, then that makes you a racist.  You might not be a raging, foaming at the mouth racist who burns crosses, but seeing skin color as the *most important* commonality with a person is a racist point of view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did anyone say it was the MOST important?  And even if a person did feel that way, that STILL doesn't mean that particular person is a racist.
> 
> rac·ist
> ˈrāsəst/
> _noun_
> 
> *1*.
> a person who believes that a particular race is superior to another.
> synonyms: racial bigot, racialist, xenophobe, chauvinist, supremacist More
> _adjective_
> 
> *1*.
> having or showing the belief that a particular race is superior to another.
> "we are investigating complaints about racist abuse at the club"
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I thought you'd want to be around people that you think are among the best the human race has to offer.  I know that I like to do that; I just don't judge them on that by their melanin levels.  If you decide your companionship based on race, that is saying something about how you view that race over others.
> 
> This is nothing to get defensive over.  Nobody says that a person who prefers to hang out with Asians more than any other race is equivalent to the KKK.
Click to expand...


Who is defensive?  Not me.  I'm just saying that I don't think that if a person chooses to hang out with people of a similar background that it means they are racists.  They could be, but it doesn't mean that.  

I've only had a few black friends in my life because I grew up in a fairly small suburb of Massachusetts.  However, I did have a couple of acquaintances who were black.  I never felt "superior" to any of them.  The kids I did know who went to school with who were pretty much accepted by all of us.  I think that, with the younger generations, racism is not nearly as prevalent as some of you might have experienced, or experience with your own age group (don't know if that applies to you - don't know your age group).  It just so happens that since we didn't have very many black people in our town when I was growing up, I was only ever exposed to about 1 or 2 black people on a regular basis, so yeah, I hung out with pretty much ALL white kids.  

Oh yeah, I also had an Asian friend.  Her name was Bonnie.  

Another point I would like to make is that these black kids that I knew were not any different.  They were middle class kids.  I think "differences" come from social and environmental differences, like class, etc.


----------



## ChrisL

emilynghiem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are not racist for enjoying being around people that you share commonalities with.  You would only be a racist if you think your race is superior to any others.  That is the definition for a racist.  Everyone is entitled to their preferences though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the commonalities that matter the most to a person are racial, then that makes you a racist.  You might not be a raging, foaming at the mouth racist who burns crosses, but seeing skin color as the *most important* commonality with a person is a racist point of view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did anyone say it was the MOST important?  And even if a person did feel that way, that STILL doesn't mean that particular person is a racist.
> 
> rac·ist
> ˈrāsəst/
> _noun_
> 
> *1*.
> a person who believes that a particular race is superior to another.
> synonyms: racial bigot, racialist, xenophobe, chauvinist, supremacist More
> _adjective_
> 
> *1*.
> having or showing the belief that a particular race is superior to another.
> "we are investigating complaints about racist abuse at the club"
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi ChrisL
> If everyone agreed to use racist/racism as limited as you have here, that would work.
> But unfortunately people don't.
> 
> Instead of clinging to the word racist/racism and trying to get people to fit their grievances in that tiny box,
> I find it better to start with what their grievances really are, and then find the best language that expresses that clearly.
> And it is more likely to be specific issues and not the R word.
> 
> Here is a LOOSER definition I would go with to encompass more people's issues.
> If we start off more inclusive, and then get specific from there, we'd be too busy discussing
> what the issue really is with each person and case, and wouldn't argue over whether or not the R word applies.
> 
> *rac·ism*
> (rā′sĭz′əm)
> _n._
> *1. *The belief that race accounts for differences in human character or ability and that a particular race is superior to others.
> *2. Discrimination or prejudice based on race.*
> 
> ^ this second definition is what people use loosely ^
> most complaints are such a mix of personal and social factors,
> it is vague and broad and not just an issue of race anyway.
> 
> So I find it is better to start with the broader approach in #2.
> And by the time we pinpoint what is the problem, it's usually a lot more than just race as the factor.
> So we avoid arguing that way. We INCLUDE and distinguish between all the other problems
> that are getting thrown together and expressed as "racial bias."
> 
> As for undoing layers of "racial conditioning"
> The Center for the Healing of Racism set up a series of discussions on each of 10-13 different levels,
> from internalized/individual "racial conditioning" to institutionalized/collective conditions.
> 
> If there are that many different levels these biases can express or embed in people's responses,
> I doubt that is going to fit within your narrow definition of "superiority by race."
> 
> If the people with years of experience in volunteering to heal people of their fear of racism
> can't even fit "racism" into a single isolated type, but have to address several layers to undo the damages,
> what makes you think your single definition is going to work for all people?
> 
> I think we need to focus on the content of what people are saying, and haggle less over the words.
Click to expand...


Well, how is it racist if you don't feel that your race is in any way superior?  Perhaps you just don't have anything in common with the black people in your neighborhood, so you choose not to hang out with them.  Does that make you a racist?


----------



## Howey

ChrisL said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are not racist for enjoying being around people that you share commonalities with.  You would only be a racist if you think your race is superior to any others.  That is the definition for a racist.  Everyone is entitled to their preferences though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the commonalities that matter the most to a person are racial, then that makes you a racist.  You might not be a raging, foaming at the mouth racist who burns crosses, but seeing skin color as the *most important* commonality with a person is a racist point of view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did anyone say it was the MOST important?  And even if a person did feel that way, that STILL doesn't mean that particular person is a racist.
> 
> rac·ist
> ˈrāsəst/
> _noun_
> 
> *1*.
> a person who believes that a particular race is superior to another.
> synonyms: racial bigot, racialist, xenophobe, chauvinist, supremacist More
> _adjective_
> 
> *1*.
> having or showing the belief that a particular race is superior to another.
> "we are investigating complaints about racist abuse at the club"
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I thought you'd want to be around people that you think are among the best the human race has to offer.  I know that I like to do that; I just don't judge them on that by their melanin levels.  If you decide your companionship based on race, that is saying something about how you view that race over others.
> 
> This is nothing to get defensive over.  Nobody says that a person who prefers to hang out with Asians more than any other race is equivalent to the KKK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is defensive?  Not me.  I'm just saying that I don't think that if a person chooses to hang out with people of a similar background that it means they are racists.  They could be, but it doesn't mean that.
> 
> I've only had a few black friends in my life because I grew up in a fairly small suburb of Massachusetts.  However, I did have a couple of acquaintances who were black.  I never felt "superior" to any of them.  The kids I did know who went to school with who were pretty much accepted by all of us.  I think that, with the younger generations, racism is not nearly as prevalent as some of you might have experienced, or experience with your own age group (don't know if that applies to you - don't know your age group).  It just so happens that since we didn't have very many black people in our town when I was growing up, I was only ever exposed to about 1 or 2 black people on a regular basis, so yeah, I hung out with pretty much ALL white kids.
> 
> Oh yeah, I also had an Asian friend.  Her name was Bonnie.
> 
> Another point I would like to make is that these black kids that I knew were not any different.  They were middle class kids.  I think "differences" come from social and environmental differences, like class, etc.
Click to expand...



Racist cop out: I have a black friend.


----------



## ChrisL

Howey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are not racist for enjoying being around people that you share commonalities with.  You would only be a racist if you think your race is superior to any others.  That is the definition for a racist.  Everyone is entitled to their preferences though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the commonalities that matter the most to a person are racial, then that makes you a racist.  You might not be a raging, foaming at the mouth racist who burns crosses, but seeing skin color as the *most important* commonality with a person is a racist point of view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did anyone say it was the MOST important?  And even if a person did feel that way, that STILL doesn't mean that particular person is a racist.
> 
> rac·ist
> ˈrāsəst/
> _noun_
> 
> *1*.
> a person who believes that a particular race is superior to another.
> synonyms: racial bigot, racialist, xenophobe, chauvinist, supremacist More
> _adjective_
> 
> *1*.
> having or showing the belief that a particular race is superior to another.
> "we are investigating complaints about racist abuse at the club"
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I thought you'd want to be around people that you think are among the best the human race has to offer.  I know that I like to do that; I just don't judge them on that by their melanin levels.  If you decide your companionship based on race, that is saying something about how you view that race over others.
> 
> This is nothing to get defensive over.  Nobody says that a person who prefers to hang out with Asians more than any other race is equivalent to the KKK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is defensive?  Not me.  I'm just saying that I don't think that if a person chooses to hang out with people of a similar background that it means they are racists.  They could be, but it doesn't mean that.
> 
> I've only had a few black friends in my life because I grew up in a fairly small suburb of Massachusetts.  However, I did have a couple of acquaintances who were black.  I never felt "superior" to any of them.  The kids I did know who went to school with who were pretty much accepted by all of us.  I think that, with the younger generations, racism is not nearly as prevalent as some of you might have experienced, or experience with your own age group (don't know if that applies to you - don't know your age group).  It just so happens that since we didn't have very many black people in our town when I was growing up, I was only ever exposed to about 1 or 2 black people on a regular basis, so yeah, I hung out with pretty much ALL white kids.
> 
> Oh yeah, I also had an Asian friend.  Her name was Bonnie.
> 
> Another point I would like to make is that these black kids that I knew were not any different.  They were middle class kids.  I think "differences" come from social and environmental differences, like class, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racist cop out: I have a black friend.
Click to expand...


Well, at least I'm not a gay attention whore moron.


----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the commonalities that matter the most to a person are racial, then that makes you a racist.  You might not be a raging, foaming at the mouth racist who burns crosses, but seeing skin color as the *most important* commonality with a person is a racist point of view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did anyone say it was the MOST important?  And even if a person did feel that way, that STILL doesn't mean that particular person is a racist.
> 
> rac·ist
> ˈrāsəst/
> _noun_
> 
> *1*.
> a person who believes that a particular race is superior to another.
> synonyms: racial bigot, racialist, xenophobe, chauvinist, supremacist More
> _adjective_
> 
> *1*.
> having or showing the belief that a particular race is superior to another.
> "we are investigating complaints about racist abuse at the club"
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I thought you'd want to be around people that you think are among the best the human race has to offer.  I know that I like to do that; I just don't judge them on that by their melanin levels.  If you decide your companionship based on race, that is saying something about how you view that race over others.
> 
> This is nothing to get defensive over.  Nobody says that a person who prefers to hang out with Asians more than any other race is equivalent to the KKK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is defensive?  Not me.  I'm just saying that I don't think that if a person chooses to hang out with people of a similar background that it means they are racists.  They could be, but it doesn't mean that.
> 
> I've only had a few black friends in my life because I grew up in a fairly small suburb of Massachusetts.  However, I did have a couple of acquaintances who were black.  I never felt "superior" to any of them.  The kids I did know who went to school with who were pretty much accepted by all of us.  I think that, with the younger generations, racism is not nearly as prevalent as some of you might have experienced, or experience with your own age group (don't know if that applies to you - don't know your age group).  It just so happens that since we didn't have very many black people in our town when I was growing up, I was only ever exposed to about 1 or 2 black people on a regular basis, so yeah, I hung out with pretty much ALL white kids.
> 
> Oh yeah, I also had an Asian friend.  Her name was Bonnie.
> 
> Another point I would like to make is that these black kids that I knew were not any different.  They were middle class kids.  I think "differences" come from social and environmental differences, like class, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racist cop out: I have a black friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, at least I'm not a gay attention whore moron.
Click to expand...


  Also, I'll bet I can get more guys than you, and I'm prettier than you too.  

So, there are worse things I suppose, like being you.


----------



## ChrisL

This douchebag, Howie the fag, doesn't know how to read apparently either.  If he did, he would clearly see that I said I didn't really have any black friends, other than a couple of middle-class black kids who were not from the inner city, did not speak in "ebonics" and acted no differently than any of us other kids.  However, if we had some black kid from the inner city who acted like a thug and an ignoramus, then things might have been a little different.  

People don't like people who act like that.  I think a lot of people's "disdain" for "black culture" is based on that, more so than the color of their skin.


----------



## Howey

ChrisL said:


> This douchebag, Howie the fag, doesn't know how to read apparently either.  If he did, he would clearly see that I said I didn't really have any black friends, other than a couple of middle-class black kids who were not from the inner city, did not speak in "ebonics" and acted no differently than any of us other kids.  However, if we had some black kid from the inner city who acted like a thug and an ignoramus, then things might have been a little different.
> 
> People don't like people who act like that.  I think a lot of people's "disdain" for "black culture" is based on that, more so than the color of their skin.



Oh. You're a female?

What a *CU*T*


----------



## ChrisL

Howey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This douchebag, Howie the fag, doesn't know how to read apparently either.  If he did, he would clearly see that I said I didn't really have any black friends, other than a couple of middle-class black kids who were not from the inner city, did not speak in "ebonics" and acted no differently than any of us other kids.  However, if we had some black kid from the inner city who acted like a thug and an ignoramus, then things might have been a little different.
> 
> People don't like people who act like that.  I think a lot of people's "disdain" for "black culture" is based on that, more so than the color of their skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. You're a female?
> 
> What a *CU*T*
Click to expand...


Ouchie, that really hurts my delicate sensibilities.


----------



## pillars

I don't think the billboard is racist on its own merits.  However, it was purchased and supported by a racist organization (i.e., they believe that people of other cultures and colors are inferior to whites).


----------



## ChrisL

pillars said:


> I don't think the billboard is racist on its own merits.  However, it was purchased and supported by a racist organization (i.e., they believe that people of other cultures and colors are inferior to whites).



I agree, and that's all I was saying too.  Hopefully, they don't start calling you a racist now.


----------



## pillars

The obvious inference when a billboard like that is purchased by a racist group is that they do not love people who aren't white.


----------



## ChrisL

pillars said:


> The obvious inference when a billboard like that is purchased by a racist group is that they do not love people who aren't white.



Yes, that is exactly what I said earlier in the thread.  I said that the saying on the billboard itself is not racist, but given the source it probably has more nefarious meaning.  Yet, STILL some people choose to say I'm a bigot.  This is their way of shutting down any kind of conversation about the topic of racism.


----------



## squeeze berry

pillars said:


> The obvious inference when a billboard like that is purchased by a racist group is that they do not love people who aren't white.




that is why the NAACP is racist


----------



## ChrisL

squeeze berry said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> 
> The obvious inference when a billboard like that is purchased by a racist group is that they do not love people who aren't white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is why the NAACP is racist
Click to expand...


I would agree.  However, they are not like the KKK, in that they don't use terror tactics.  But you have a point in that NAACP stands for the "National Association for the Advancement of Colored People."  So is this group racist because it is obviously demonstrating that it is placing importance on one group of people based on their race alone?


----------



## Carib Gyal

I've been saying this for years. The National Black Caucus, black proms, Miss Black America pageant, all of these organizations are merely the black version of separate but equal. It's either racist, or it's not. But it can't be racist for one group and pride for the other.


----------



## Asclepias

Carib Gyal said:


> I've been saying this for years. The National Black Caucus, black proms, Miss Black America pageant, all of these organizations are merely the black version of separate but equal. It's either racist, or it's not. But it can't be racist for one group and pride for the other.


You are ignorant beyond belief. For your sake please pick up a book or something. All those groups were started due to white people excluding Blacks from participation. Whites and their Black lap dogs shouldn't whine about organizations such as Miss Black America pageant since Black people decided they were not going to just stand by and wait for white people to stop being racist.

Historical Intro To Miss Black America Pageant

"In1967, J. Morris Anderson, a Philadelphia entrepreneur asked two of his daughters who were five and seven years old at the time, “ “When you all are grown, what would you like to become?”

They both said, almost simultaneously “I want to be Miss America Daddy.”

Anderson, felt badly about the unattainable dreams of his precious daughters. The little girls weren’t aware that *no black women had ever been allowed to compete in the Miss America Pageant or any other nationally televised pageant.*"


----------



## LindaVance826

The KKK believe in pure racial bloodlines.  There were clans of the KKK who thought Hitler had all the answers.  They abhor interracial marriage, and used to lynch black men for approaching white women. This advertisement is telling those who read it that they want the blood lines pure.  It likely frightened blacks just because it is there.  The KKK isn't open for inspection - they hide, stay to themselves, wear the robes and cover their faces.  They are announcing to whoever will listen that they are something to be reckoned with, and won't tolerate mixing blood lines.  Something has upset them, and we could be seeing burning crosses in yards any time.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying this for years. The National Black Caucus, black proms, Miss Black America pageant, all of these organizations are merely the black version of separate but equal. It's either racist, or it's not. But it can't be racist for one group and pride for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant beyond belief. For your sake please pick up a book or something. All those groups were started due to white people excluding Blacks from participation. Whites and their Black lap dogs shouldn't whine about organizations such as Miss Black America pageant since Black people decided they were not going to just stand by and wait for white people to stop being racist.
> 
> Historical Intro To Miss Black America Pageant
> 
> "In1967, J. Morris Anderson, a Philadelphia entrepreneur asked two of his daughters who were five and seven years old at the time, “ “When you all are grown, what would you like to become?”
> 
> They both said, almost simultaneously “I want to be Miss America Daddy.”
> 
> Anderson, felt badly about the unattainable dreams of his precious daughters. The little girls weren’t aware that *no black women had ever been allowed to compete in the Miss America Pageant or any other nationally televised pageant.*"
Click to expand...


What century are you from?  Black women DO participate in the Miss America pageants.  Does Vanessa Williams ring a bell?


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying this for years. The National Black Caucus, black proms, Miss Black America pageant, all of these organizations are merely the black version of separate but equal. It's either racist, or it's not. But it can't be racist for one group and pride for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant beyond belief. For your sake please pick up a book or something. All those groups were started due to white people excluding Blacks from participation. Whites and their Black lap dogs shouldn't whine about organizations such as Miss Black America pageant since Black people decided they were not going to just stand by and wait for white people to stop being racist.
> 
> Historical Intro To Miss Black America Pageant
> 
> "In1967, J. Morris Anderson, a Philadelphia entrepreneur asked two of his daughters who were five and seven years old at the time, “ “When you all are grown, what would you like to become?”
> 
> They both said, almost simultaneously “I want to be Miss America Daddy.”
> 
> Anderson, felt badly about the unattainable dreams of his precious daughters. The little girls weren’t aware that *no black women had ever been allowed to compete in the Miss America Pageant or any other nationally televised pageant.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What century are you from?  Black women DO participate in the Miss America pageants.  Does Vanessa Williams ring a bell?
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with the fact Black women were not allowed to compete and thats why the Miss Black America Pageant was started? Were you trying to deflect and failed?


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying this for years. The National Black Caucus, black proms, Miss Black America pageant, all of these organizations are merely the black version of separate but equal. It's either racist, or it's not. But it can't be racist for one group and pride for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant beyond belief. For your sake please pick up a book or something. All those groups were started due to white people excluding Blacks from participation. Whites and their Black lap dogs shouldn't whine about organizations such as Miss Black America pageant since Black people decided they were not going to just stand by and wait for white people to stop being racist.
> 
> Historical Intro To Miss Black America Pageant
> 
> "In1967, J. Morris Anderson, a Philadelphia entrepreneur asked two of his daughters who were five and seven years old at the time, “ “When you all are grown, what would you like to become?”
> 
> They both said, almost simultaneously “I want to be Miss America Daddy.”
> 
> Anderson, felt badly about the unattainable dreams of his precious daughters. The little girls weren’t aware that *no black women had ever been allowed to compete in the Miss America Pageant or any other nationally televised pageant.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What century are you from?  Black women DO participate in the Miss America pageants.  Does Vanessa Williams ring a bell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with the fact Black women were not allowed to compete and thats why the Miss Black America Pageant was started? Were you trying to deflect and failed?
Click to expand...


How many years ago was that?  It's about as relevant to today as slavery . . .


----------



## katsteve2012

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying this for years. The National Black Caucus, black proms, Miss Black America pageant, all of these organizations are merely the black version of separate but equal. It's either racist, or it's not. But it can't be racist for one group and pride for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant beyond belief. For your sake please pick up a book or something. All those groups were started due to white people excluding Blacks from participation. Whites and their Black lap dogs shouldn't whine about organizations such as Miss Black America pageant since Black people decided they were not going to just stand by and wait for white people to stop being racist.
> 
> Historical Intro To Miss Black America Pageant
> 
> "In1967, J. Morris Anderson, a Philadelphia entrepreneur asked two of his daughters who were five and seven years old at the time, “ “When you all are grown, what would you like to become?”
> 
> They both said, almost simultaneously “I want to be Miss America Daddy.”
> 
> Anderson, felt badly about the unattainable dreams of his precious daughters. The little girls weren’t aware that *no black women had ever been allowed to compete in the Miss America Pageant or any other nationally televised pageant.*"
Click to expand...


What I am curious about is why the furor over a Miss Black America Pageant at all, when there are also Miss Asian and Miss Hispanic America Pageants as well.

 Are they considered to be racist by the same people who think a Miss Black America Pageant is?

http://missasianamerica.com/apply/


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying this for years. The National Black Caucus, black proms, Miss Black America pageant, all of these organizations are merely the black version of separate but equal. It's either racist, or it's not. But it can't be racist for one group and pride for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant beyond belief. For your sake please pick up a book or something. All those groups were started due to white people excluding Blacks from participation. Whites and their Black lap dogs shouldn't whine about organizations such as Miss Black America pageant since Black people decided they were not going to just stand by and wait for white people to stop being racist.
> 
> Historical Intro To Miss Black America Pageant
> 
> "In1967, J. Morris Anderson, a Philadelphia entrepreneur asked two of his daughters who were five and seven years old at the time, “ “When you all are grown, what would you like to become?”
> 
> They both said, almost simultaneously “I want to be Miss America Daddy.”
> 
> Anderson, felt badly about the unattainable dreams of his precious daughters. The little girls weren’t aware that *no black women had ever been allowed to compete in the Miss America Pageant or any other nationally televised pageant.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What century are you from?  Black women DO participate in the Miss America pageants.  Does Vanessa Williams ring a bell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with the fact Black women were not allowed to compete and thats why the Miss Black America Pageant was started? Were you trying to deflect and failed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many years ago was that?  It's about as relevant to today as slavery . . .
Click to expand...

If thats the case what are you whining about? The only reason the Miss Black America Pageant exists is because of racist whites.  If you dont like that then complain to the racists.


----------



## Asclepias

katsteve2012 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying this for years. The National Black Caucus, black proms, Miss Black America pageant, all of these organizations are merely the black version of separate but equal. It's either racist, or it's not. But it can't be racist for one group and pride for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant beyond belief. For your sake please pick up a book or something. All those groups were started due to white people excluding Blacks from participation. Whites and their Black lap dogs shouldn't whine about organizations such as Miss Black America pageant since Black people decided they were not going to just stand by and wait for white people to stop being racist.
> 
> Historical Intro To Miss Black America Pageant
> 
> "In1967, J. Morris Anderson, a Philadelphia entrepreneur asked two of his daughters who were five and seven years old at the time, “ “When you all are grown, what would you like to become?”
> 
> They both said, almost simultaneously “I want to be Miss America Daddy.”
> 
> Anderson, felt badly about the unattainable dreams of his precious daughters. The little girls weren’t aware that *no black women had ever been allowed to compete in the Miss America Pageant or any other nationally televised pageant.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am curious about is why the furor over a Miss Black America Pageant at all, when there are also Miss Asian and Miss Hispanic America Pageants as well.
> 
> Are they considered to be racist by the same people who think a Miss Black America Pageant is?
> 
> Apply for 2015 Pageant Miss Asian Global Miss Asian America Pageant
Click to expand...

Its only racist when Black people decide to stop waiting on whites to become non racist. For some reason whites think that is highly unfair of us to celebrate our beautiful and intelligent Black women.


----------



## katsteve2012

Asclepias said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying this for years. The National Black Caucus, black proms, Miss Black America pageant, all of these organizations are merely the black version of separate but equal. It's either racist, or it's not. But it can't be racist for one group and pride for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant beyond belief. For your sake please pick up a book or something. All those groups were started due to white people excluding Blacks from participation. Whites and their Black lap dogs shouldn't whine about organizations such as Miss Black America pageant since Black people decided they were not going to just stand by and wait for white people to stop being racist.
> 
> Historical Intro To Miss Black America Pageant
> 
> "In1967, J. Morris Anderson, a Philadelphia entrepreneur asked two of his daughters who were five and seven years old at the time, “ “When you all are grown, what would you like to become?”
> 
> They both said, almost simultaneously “I want to be Miss America Daddy.”
> 
> Anderson, felt badly about the unattainable dreams of his precious daughters. The little girls weren’t aware that *no black women had ever been allowed to compete in the Miss America Pageant or any other nationally televised pageant.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am curious about is why the furor over a Miss Black America Pageant at all, when there are also Miss Asian and Miss Hispanic America Pageants as well.
> 
> Are they considered to be racist by the same people who think a Miss Black America Pageant is?
> 
> Apply for 2015 Pageant Miss Asian Global Miss Asian America Pageant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only racist when Black people decide to stop waiting on whites to become non racist. For some reason whites think that is highly unfair of us to not celebrate our beautiful and intelligent Black women.
Click to expand...


And furthermore, it ONLY seems to be an issue with some when black people celebrate something as harmless a black oriented beauty pageant. I have never heard a peep or an issue with Miss Hispanic America, Miss Asia America, I have never heard a complaint about Koreatown. Chinatown, Little Pakistan, Little Italy or Germantown being "racist" while existing in America, so why is most everything that is associated with black art, black oriented holidays or even Black history month such an issue of racism or self segregation when other non white and even some European oriented cultures in America celebrate and live their culture and their history year around?


----------



## Asclepias

katsteve2012 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying this for years. The National Black Caucus, black proms, Miss Black America pageant, all of these organizations are merely the black version of separate but equal. It's either racist, or it's not. But it can't be racist for one group and pride for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant beyond belief. For your sake please pick up a book or something. All those groups were started due to white people excluding Blacks from participation. Whites and their Black lap dogs shouldn't whine about organizations such as Miss Black America pageant since Black people decided they were not going to just stand by and wait for white people to stop being racist.
> 
> Historical Intro To Miss Black America Pageant
> 
> "In1967, J. Morris Anderson, a Philadelphia entrepreneur asked two of his daughters who were five and seven years old at the time, “ “When you all are grown, what would you like to become?”
> 
> They both said, almost simultaneously “I want to be Miss America Daddy.”
> 
> Anderson, felt badly about the unattainable dreams of his precious daughters. The little girls weren’t aware that *no black women had ever been allowed to compete in the Miss America Pageant or any other nationally televised pageant.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am curious about is why the furor over a Miss Black America Pageant at all, when there are also Miss Asian and Miss Hispanic America Pageants as well.
> 
> Are they considered to be racist by the same people who think a Miss Black America Pageant is?
> 
> Apply for 2015 Pageant Miss Asian Global Miss Asian America Pageant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only racist when Black people decide to stop waiting on whites to become non racist. For some reason whites think that is highly unfair of us to not celebrate our beautiful and intelligent Black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And furthermore, it ONLY seems to be an issue with some when black people celebrate something as harmless a black oriented beauty pageant. I have never heard a peep or an issue with Miss Hispanic America, Miss Asia America, I have never heard a complaint about Koreatown. Chinatown, Little Pakistan, Little Italy or Germantown being "racist" while existing in America, so why is most everything that is associated with black art, black oriented holidays or even Black history month such an issue, when other non white cultures in America celebrate and live their culture year around?
Click to expand...

White racists are particularly frightened of Blacks not buying into white standards of beauty.  Is it a drama queen thing, a inferiority complex or both?


----------



## Taz

katsteve2012 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying this for years. The National Black Caucus, black proms, Miss Black America pageant, all of these organizations are merely the black version of separate but equal. It's either racist, or it's not. But it can't be racist for one group and pride for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant beyond belief. For your sake please pick up a book or something. All those groups were started due to white people excluding Blacks from participation. Whites and their Black lap dogs shouldn't whine about organizations such as Miss Black America pageant since Black people decided they were not going to just stand by and wait for white people to stop being racist.
> 
> Historical Intro To Miss Black America Pageant
> 
> "In1967, J. Morris Anderson, a Philadelphia entrepreneur asked two of his daughters who were five and seven years old at the time, “ “When you all are grown, what would you like to become?”
> 
> They both said, almost simultaneously “I want to be Miss America Daddy.”
> 
> Anderson, felt badly about the unattainable dreams of his precious daughters. The little girls weren’t aware that *no black women had ever been allowed to compete in the Miss America Pageant or any other nationally televised pageant.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am curious about is why the furor over a Miss Black America Pageant at all, when there are also Miss Asian and Miss Hispanic America Pageants as well.
> 
> Are they considered to be racist by the same people who think a Miss Black America Pageant is?
> 
> Apply for 2015 Pageant Miss Asian Global Miss Asian America Pageant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only racist when Black people decide to stop waiting on whites to become non racist. For some reason whites think that is highly unfair of us to not celebrate our beautiful and intelligent Black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And furthermore, it ONLY seems to be an issue with some when black people celebrate something as harmless a black oriented beauty pageant. I have never heard a peep or an issue with Miss Hispanic America, Miss Asia America, I have never heard a complaint about Koreatown. Chinatown, Little Pakistan, Little Italy or Germantown being "racist" while existing in America, so why is most everything that is associated with black art, black oriented holidays or even Black history month such an issue of racism or self segregation when other non white and even some European oriented cultures in America celebrate and live their culture and their history year around?
Click to expand...

Because black people STILL have a chip on their shoulder against whites.


----------



## katsteve2012

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying this for years. The National Black Caucus, black proms, Miss Black America pageant, all of these organizations are merely the black version of separate but equal. It's either racist, or it's not. But it can't be racist for one group and pride for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant beyond belief. For your sake please pick up a book or something. All those groups were started due to white people excluding Blacks from participation. Whites and their Black lap dogs shouldn't whine about organizations such as Miss Black America pageant since Black people decided they were not going to just stand by and wait for white people to stop being racist.
> 
> Historical Intro To Miss Black America Pageant
> 
> "In1967, J. Morris Anderson, a Philadelphia entrepreneur asked two of his daughters who were five and seven years old at the time, “ “When you all are grown, what would you like to become?”
> 
> They both said, almost simultaneously “I want to be Miss America Daddy.”
> 
> Anderson, felt badly about the unattainable dreams of his precious daughters. The little girls weren’t aware that *no black women had ever been allowed to compete in the Miss America Pageant or any other nationally televised pageant.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am curious about is why the furor over a Miss Black America Pageant at all, when there are also Miss Asian and Miss Hispanic America Pageants as well.
> 
> Are they considered to be racist by the same people who think a Miss Black America Pageant is?
> 
> Apply for 2015 Pageant Miss Asian Global Miss Asian America Pageant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only racist when Black people decide to stop waiting on whites to become non racist. For some reason whites think that is highly unfair of us to not celebrate our beautiful and intelligent Black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And furthermore, it ONLY seems to be an issue with some when black people celebrate something as harmless a black oriented beauty pageant. I have never heard a peep or an issue with Miss Hispanic America, Miss Asia America, I have never heard a complaint about Koreatown. Chinatown, Little Pakistan, Little Italy or Germantown being "racist" while existing in America, so why is most everything that is associated with black art, black oriented holidays or even Black history month such an issue of racism or self segregation when other non white and even some European oriented cultures in America celebrate and live their culture and their history year around?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because black people STILL have a chip on their shoulder against whites.
Click to expand...


Maybe SOME do. Just as SOME white people have towards black people.


----------



## Ernie S.

katsteve2012 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying this for years. The National Black Caucus, black proms, Miss Black America pageant, all of these organizations are merely the black version of separate but equal. It's either racist, or it's not. But it can't be racist for one group and pride for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant beyond belief. For your sake please pick up a book or something. All those groups were started due to white people excluding Blacks from participation. Whites and their Black lap dogs shouldn't whine about organizations such as Miss Black America pageant since Black people decided they were not going to just stand by and wait for white people to stop being racist.
> 
> Historical Intro To Miss Black America Pageant
> 
> "In1967, J. Morris Anderson, a Philadelphia entrepreneur asked two of his daughters who were five and seven years old at the time, “ “When you all are grown, what would you like to become?”
> 
> They both said, almost simultaneously “I want to be Miss America Daddy.”
> 
> Anderson, felt badly about the unattainable dreams of his precious daughters. The little girls weren’t aware that *no black women had ever been allowed to compete in the Miss America Pageant or any other nationally televised pageant.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am curious about is why the furor over a Miss Black America Pageant at all, when there are also Miss Asian and Miss Hispanic America Pageants as well.
> 
> Are they considered to be racist by the same people who think a Miss Black America Pageant is?
> 
> Apply for 2015 Pageant Miss Asian Global Miss Asian America Pageant
Click to expand...

Only a Miss White America pageant would be considered racist.


----------



## Asclepias

Ernie S. said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying this for years. The National Black Caucus, black proms, Miss Black America pageant, all of these organizations are merely the black version of separate but equal. It's either racist, or it's not. But it can't be racist for one group and pride for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant beyond belief. For your sake please pick up a book or something. All those groups were started due to white people excluding Blacks from participation. Whites and their Black lap dogs shouldn't whine about organizations such as Miss Black America pageant since Black people decided they were not going to just stand by and wait for white people to stop being racist.
> 
> Historical Intro To Miss Black America Pageant
> 
> "In1967, J. Morris Anderson, a Philadelphia entrepreneur asked two of his daughters who were five and seven years old at the time, “ “When you all are grown, what would you like to become?”
> 
> They both said, almost simultaneously “I want to be Miss America Daddy.”
> 
> Anderson, felt badly about the unattainable dreams of his precious daughters. The little girls weren’t aware that *no black women had ever been allowed to compete in the Miss America Pageant or any other nationally televised pageant.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am curious about is why the furor over a Miss Black America Pageant at all, when there are also Miss Asian and Miss Hispanic America Pageants as well.
> 
> Are they considered to be racist by the same people who think a Miss Black America Pageant is?
> 
> Apply for 2015 Pageant Miss Asian Global Miss Asian America Pageant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a Miss White America pageant would be considered racist.
Click to expand...

Thats what the Miss America Pageant used to be. Racist.


----------



## Taz

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant beyond belief. For your sake please pick up a book or something. All those groups were started due to white people excluding Blacks from participation. Whites and their Black lap dogs shouldn't whine about organizations such as Miss Black America pageant since Black people decided they were not going to just stand by and wait for white people to stop being racist.
> 
> Historical Intro To Miss Black America Pageant
> 
> "In1967, J. Morris Anderson, a Philadelphia entrepreneur asked two of his daughters who were five and seven years old at the time, “ “When you all are grown, what would you like to become?”
> 
> They both said, almost simultaneously “I want to be Miss America Daddy.”
> 
> Anderson, felt badly about the unattainable dreams of his precious daughters. The little girls weren’t aware that *no black women had ever been allowed to compete in the Miss America Pageant or any other nationally televised pageant.*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I am curious about is why the furor over a Miss Black America Pageant at all, when there are also Miss Asian and Miss Hispanic America Pageants as well.
> 
> Are they considered to be racist by the same people who think a Miss Black America Pageant is?
> 
> Apply for 2015 Pageant Miss Asian Global Miss Asian America Pageant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only racist when Black people decide to stop waiting on whites to become non racist. For some reason whites think that is highly unfair of us to not celebrate our beautiful and intelligent Black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And furthermore, it ONLY seems to be an issue with some when black people celebrate something as harmless a black oriented beauty pageant. I have never heard a peep or an issue with Miss Hispanic America, Miss Asia America, I have never heard a complaint about Koreatown. Chinatown, Little Pakistan, Little Italy or Germantown being "racist" while existing in America, so why is most everything that is associated with black art, black oriented holidays or even Black history month such an issue of racism or self segregation when other non white and even some European oriented cultures in America celebrate and live their culture and their history year around?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because black people STILL have a chip on their shoulder against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe SOME do. Just as SOME white people have towards black people.
Click to expand...

White folks barely notice blacks. Blacks are still pissed off about slavery.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I am curious about is why the furor over a Miss Black America Pageant at all, when there are also Miss Asian and Miss Hispanic America Pageants as well.
> 
> Are they considered to be racist by the same people who think a Miss Black America Pageant is?
> 
> Apply for 2015 Pageant Miss Asian Global Miss Asian America Pageant
> 
> 
> 
> Its only racist when Black people decide to stop waiting on whites to become non racist. For some reason whites think that is highly unfair of us to not celebrate our beautiful and intelligent Black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And furthermore, it ONLY seems to be an issue with some when black people celebrate something as harmless a black oriented beauty pageant. I have never heard a peep or an issue with Miss Hispanic America, Miss Asia America, I have never heard a complaint about Koreatown. Chinatown, Little Pakistan, Little Italy or Germantown being "racist" while existing in America, so why is most everything that is associated with black art, black oriented holidays or even Black history month such an issue of racism or self segregation when other non white and even some European oriented cultures in America celebrate and live their culture and their history year around?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because black people STILL have a chip on their shoulder against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe SOME do. Just as SOME white people have towards black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White folks barely notice blacks.
Click to expand...


That was funny.


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying this for years. The National Black Caucus, black proms, Miss Black America pageant, all of these organizations are merely the black version of separate but equal. It's either racist, or it's not. But it can't be racist for one group and pride for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant beyond belief. For your sake please pick up a book or something. All those groups were started due to white people excluding Blacks from participation. Whites and their Black lap dogs shouldn't whine about organizations such as Miss Black America pageant since Black people decided they were not going to just stand by and wait for white people to stop being racist.
> 
> Historical Intro To Miss Black America Pageant
> 
> "In1967, J. Morris Anderson, a Philadelphia entrepreneur asked two of his daughters who were five and seven years old at the time, “ “When you all are grown, what would you like to become?”
> 
> They both said, almost simultaneously “I want to be Miss America Daddy.”
> 
> Anderson, felt badly about the unattainable dreams of his precious daughters. The little girls weren’t aware that *no black women had ever been allowed to compete in the Miss America Pageant or any other nationally televised pageant.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am curious about is why the furor over a Miss Black America Pageant at all, when there are also Miss Asian and Miss Hispanic America Pageants as well.
> 
> Are they considered to be racist by the same people who think a Miss Black America Pageant is?
> 
> Apply for 2015 Pageant Miss Asian Global Miss Asian America Pageant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only racist when Black people decide to stop waiting on whites to become non racist. For some reason whites think that is highly unfair of us to celebrate our beautiful and intelligent Black women.
Click to expand...



celebrate by punching them in elevators?


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying this for years. The National Black Caucus, black proms, Miss Black America pageant, all of these organizations are merely the black version of separate but equal. It's either racist, or it's not. But it can't be racist for one group and pride for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant beyond belief. For your sake please pick up a book or something. All those groups were started due to white people excluding Blacks from participation. Whites and their Black lap dogs shouldn't whine about organizations such as Miss Black America pageant since Black people decided they were not going to just stand by and wait for white people to stop being racist.
> 
> Historical Intro To Miss Black America Pageant
> 
> "In1967, J. Morris Anderson, a Philadelphia entrepreneur asked two of his daughters who were five and seven years old at the time, “ “When you all are grown, what would you like to become?”
> 
> They both said, almost simultaneously “I want to be Miss America Daddy.”
> 
> Anderson, felt badly about the unattainable dreams of his precious daughters. The little girls weren’t aware that *no black women had ever been allowed to compete in the Miss America Pageant or any other nationally televised pageant.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am curious about is why the furor over a Miss Black America Pageant at all, when there are also Miss Asian and Miss Hispanic America Pageants as well.
> 
> Are they considered to be racist by the same people who think a Miss Black America Pageant is?
> 
> Apply for 2015 Pageant Miss Asian Global Miss Asian America Pageant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only racist when Black people decide to stop waiting on whites to become non racist. For some reason whites think that is highly unfair of us to not celebrate our beautiful and intelligent Black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And furthermore, it ONLY seems to be an issue with some when black people celebrate something as harmless a black oriented beauty pageant. I have never heard a peep or an issue with Miss Hispanic America, Miss Asia America, I have never heard a complaint about Koreatown. Chinatown, Little Pakistan, Little Italy or Germantown being "racist" while existing in America, so why is most everything that is associated with black art, black oriented holidays or even Black history month such an issue, when other non white cultures in America celebrate and live their culture year around?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White racists are particularly frightened of Blacks not buying into white standards of beauty.  Is it a drama queen thing, a inferiority complex or both?
Click to expand...



you are the one with the inferiority complex

RE: your dialog wit caribgal


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant beyond belief. For your sake please pick up a book or something. All those groups were started due to white people excluding Blacks from participation. Whites and their Black lap dogs shouldn't whine about organizations such as Miss Black America pageant since Black people decided they were not going to just stand by and wait for white people to stop being racist.
> 
> Historical Intro To Miss Black America Pageant
> 
> "In1967, J. Morris Anderson, a Philadelphia entrepreneur asked two of his daughters who were five and seven years old at the time, “ “When you all are grown, what would you like to become?”
> 
> They both said, almost simultaneously “I want to be Miss America Daddy.”
> 
> Anderson, felt badly about the unattainable dreams of his precious daughters. The little girls weren’t aware that *no black women had ever been allowed to compete in the Miss America Pageant or any other nationally televised pageant.*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I am curious about is why the furor over a Miss Black America Pageant at all, when there are also Miss Asian and Miss Hispanic America Pageants as well.
> 
> Are they considered to be racist by the same people who think a Miss Black America Pageant is?
> 
> Apply for 2015 Pageant Miss Asian Global Miss Asian America Pageant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only racist when Black people decide to stop waiting on whites to become non racist. For some reason whites think that is highly unfair of us to not celebrate our beautiful and intelligent Black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And furthermore, it ONLY seems to be an issue with some when black people celebrate something as harmless a black oriented beauty pageant. I have never heard a peep or an issue with Miss Hispanic America, Miss Asia America, I have never heard a complaint about Koreatown. Chinatown, Little Pakistan, Little Italy or Germantown being "racist" while existing in America, so why is most everything that is associated with black art, black oriented holidays or even Black history month such an issue, when other non white cultures in America celebrate and live their culture year around?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White racists are particularly frightened of Blacks not buying into white standards of beauty.  Is it a drama queen thing, a inferiority complex or both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are the one with the inferiority complex
> 
> RE: your dialog wit caribgal
Click to expand...

I think you are confused. caribgal was the one with the inferiority complex. She wants to be white. I love being Black. It would be a step down for me to be white.


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying this for years. The National Black Caucus, black proms, Miss Black America pageant, all of these organizations are merely the black version of separate but equal. It's either racist, or it's not. But it can't be racist for one group and pride for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant beyond belief. For your sake please pick up a book or something. All those groups were started due to white people excluding Blacks from participation. Whites and their Black lap dogs shouldn't whine about organizations such as Miss Black America pageant since Black people decided they were not going to just stand by and wait for white people to stop being racist.
> 
> Historical Intro To Miss Black America Pageant
> 
> "In1967, J. Morris Anderson, a Philadelphia entrepreneur asked two of his daughters who were five and seven years old at the time, “ “When you all are grown, what would you like to become?”
> 
> They both said, almost simultaneously “I want to be Miss America Daddy.”
> 
> Anderson, felt badly about the unattainable dreams of his precious daughters. The little girls weren’t aware that *no black women had ever been allowed to compete in the Miss America Pageant or any other nationally televised pageant.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am curious about is why the furor over a Miss Black America Pageant at all, when there are also Miss Asian and Miss Hispanic America Pageants as well.
> 
> Are they considered to be racist by the same people who think a Miss Black America Pageant is?
> 
> Apply for 2015 Pageant Miss Asian Global Miss Asian America Pageant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only racist when Black people decide to stop waiting on whites to become non racist. For some reason whites think that is highly unfair of us to celebrate our beautiful and intelligent Black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> celebrate by punching them in elevators?
Click to expand...

No. By seeing them as the most beautiful women to ever grace this planet.


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying this for years. The National Black Caucus, black proms, Miss Black America pageant, all of these organizations are merely the black version of separate but equal. It's either racist, or it's not. But it can't be racist for one group and pride for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant beyond belief. For your sake please pick up a book or something. All those groups were started due to white people excluding Blacks from participation. Whites and their Black lap dogs shouldn't whine about organizations such as Miss Black America pageant since Black people decided they were not going to just stand by and wait for white people to stop being racist.
> 
> Historical Intro To Miss Black America Pageant
> 
> "In1967, J. Morris Anderson, a Philadelphia entrepreneur asked two of his daughters who were five and seven years old at the time, “ “When you all are grown, what would you like to become?”
> 
> They both said, almost simultaneously “I want to be Miss America Daddy.”
> 
> Anderson, felt badly about the unattainable dreams of his precious daughters. The little girls weren’t aware that *no black women had ever been allowed to compete in the Miss America Pageant or any other nationally televised pageant.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am curious about is why the furor over a Miss Black America Pageant at all, when there are also Miss Asian and Miss Hispanic America Pageants as well.
> 
> Are they considered to be racist by the same people who think a Miss Black America Pageant is?
> 
> Apply for 2015 Pageant Miss Asian Global Miss Asian America Pageant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a Miss White America pageant would be considered racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what the Miss America Pageant used to be. Racist.
Click to expand...



now it's racist not


Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I am curious about is why the furor over a Miss Black America Pageant at all, when there are also Miss Asian and Miss Hispanic America Pageants as well.
> 
> Are they considered to be racist by the same people who think a Miss Black America Pageant is?
> 
> Apply for 2015 Pageant Miss Asian Global Miss Asian America Pageant
> 
> 
> 
> Its only racist when Black people decide to stop waiting on whites to become non racist. For some reason whites think that is highly unfair of us to not celebrate our beautiful and intelligent Black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And furthermore, it ONLY seems to be an issue with some when black people celebrate something as harmless a black oriented beauty pageant. I have never heard a peep or an issue with Miss Hispanic America, Miss Asia America, I have never heard a complaint about Koreatown. Chinatown, Little Pakistan, Little Italy or Germantown being "racist" while existing in America, so why is most everything that is associated with black art, black oriented holidays or even Black history month such an issue, when other non white cultures in America celebrate and live their culture year around?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White racists are particularly frightened of Blacks not buying into white standards of beauty.  Is it a drama queen thing, a inferiority complex or both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are the one with the inferiority complex
> 
> RE: your dialog wit caribgal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are confused. caribgal was the one with the inferiority complex. She wants to be white. I love being Black. It would be a step down for me to be white.
Click to expand...



well, no

CG landed a white dude which is next to impossible for a black woman

she must be something special

you, not so much


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying this for years. The National Black Caucus, black proms, Miss Black America pageant, all of these organizations are merely the black version of separate but equal. It's either racist, or it's not. But it can't be racist for one group and pride for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant beyond belief. For your sake please pick up a book or something. All those groups were started due to white people excluding Blacks from participation. Whites and their Black lap dogs shouldn't whine about organizations such as Miss Black America pageant since Black people decided they were not going to just stand by and wait for white people to stop being racist.
> 
> Historical Intro To Miss Black America Pageant
> 
> "In1967, J. Morris Anderson, a Philadelphia entrepreneur asked two of his daughters who were five and seven years old at the time, “ “When you all are grown, what would you like to become?”
> 
> They both said, almost simultaneously “I want to be Miss America Daddy.”
> 
> Anderson, felt badly about the unattainable dreams of his precious daughters. The little girls weren’t aware that *no black women had ever been allowed to compete in the Miss America Pageant or any other nationally televised pageant.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am curious about is why the furor over a Miss Black America Pageant at all, when there are also Miss Asian and Miss Hispanic America Pageants as well.
> 
> Are they considered to be racist by the same people who think a Miss Black America Pageant is?
> 
> Apply for 2015 Pageant Miss Asian Global Miss Asian America Pageant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only racist when Black people decide to stop waiting on whites to become non racist. For some reason whites think that is highly unfair of us to celebrate our beautiful and intelligent Black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> celebrate by punching them in elevators?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. By seeing them as the most beautiful women to ever grace this planet.
Click to expand...



then why do you abandon them every chance you get?


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying this for years. The National Black Caucus, black proms, Miss Black America pageant, all of these organizations are merely the black version of separate but equal. It's either racist, or it's not. But it can't be racist for one group and pride for the other.
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant beyond belief. For your sake please pick up a book or something. All those groups were started due to white people excluding Blacks from participation. Whites and their Black lap dogs shouldn't whine about organizations such as Miss Black America pageant since Black people decided they were not going to just stand by and wait for white people to stop being racist.
> 
> Historical Intro To Miss Black America Pageant
> 
> "In1967, J. Morris Anderson, a Philadelphia entrepreneur asked two of his daughters who were five and seven years old at the time, “ “When you all are grown, what would you like to become?”
> 
> They both said, almost simultaneously “I want to be Miss America Daddy.”
> 
> Anderson, felt badly about the unattainable dreams of his precious daughters. The little girls weren’t aware that *no black women had ever been allowed to compete in the Miss America Pageant or any other nationally televised pageant.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am curious about is why the furor over a Miss Black America Pageant at all, when there are also Miss Asian and Miss Hispanic America Pageants as well.
> 
> Are they considered to be racist by the same people who think a Miss Black America Pageant is?
> 
> Apply for 2015 Pageant Miss Asian Global Miss Asian America Pageant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a Miss White America pageant would be considered racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what the Miss America Pageant used to be. Racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> now it's racist not
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its only racist when Black people decide to stop waiting on whites to become non racist. For some reason whites think that is highly unfair of us to not celebrate our beautiful and intelligent Black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And furthermore, it ONLY seems to be an issue with some when black people celebrate something as harmless a black oriented beauty pageant. I have never heard a peep or an issue with Miss Hispanic America, Miss Asia America, I have never heard a complaint about Koreatown. Chinatown, Little Pakistan, Little Italy or Germantown being "racist" while existing in America, so why is most everything that is associated with black art, black oriented holidays or even Black history month such an issue, when other non white cultures in America celebrate and live their culture year around?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White racists are particularly frightened of Blacks not buying into white standards of beauty.  Is it a drama queen thing, a inferiority complex or both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are the one with the inferiority complex
> 
> RE: your dialog wit caribgal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are confused. caribgal was the one with the inferiority complex. She wants to be white. I love being Black. It would be a step down for me to be white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well, no
> 
> CG landed a white dude which is next to impossible for a black woman
> 
> she must be something special
> 
> you, not so much
Click to expand...

Well yes. The fact that she landed a white dude to have mulatto babies with "good hair" tells me she has an inferiority complex.  I wonder who convinced her Black hair wasnt "good hair". Self hate points directly to an inferiority complex.


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant beyond belief. For your sake please pick up a book or something. All those groups were started due to white people excluding Blacks from participation. Whites and their Black lap dogs shouldn't whine about organizations such as Miss Black America pageant since Black people decided they were not going to just stand by and wait for white people to stop being racist.
> 
> Historical Intro To Miss Black America Pageant
> 
> "In1967, J. Morris Anderson, a Philadelphia entrepreneur asked two of his daughters who were five and seven years old at the time, “ “When you all are grown, what would you like to become?”
> 
> They both said, almost simultaneously “I want to be Miss America Daddy.”
> 
> Anderson, felt badly about the unattainable dreams of his precious daughters. The little girls weren’t aware that *no black women had ever been allowed to compete in the Miss America Pageant or any other nationally televised pageant.*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I am curious about is why the furor over a Miss Black America Pageant at all, when there are also Miss Asian and Miss Hispanic America Pageants as well.
> 
> Are they considered to be racist by the same people who think a Miss Black America Pageant is?
> 
> Apply for 2015 Pageant Miss Asian Global Miss Asian America Pageant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only racist when Black people decide to stop waiting on whites to become non racist. For some reason whites think that is highly unfair of us to celebrate our beautiful and intelligent Black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> celebrate by punching them in elevators?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. By seeing them as the most beautiful women to ever grace this planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then why do you abandon them every chance you get?
Click to expand...

I dont. The only woman I have ever abandoned was white.


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I am curious about is why the furor over a Miss Black America Pageant at all, when there are also Miss Asian and Miss Hispanic America Pageants as well.
> 
> Are they considered to be racist by the same people who think a Miss Black America Pageant is?
> 
> Apply for 2015 Pageant Miss Asian Global Miss Asian America Pageant
> 
> 
> 
> Its only racist when Black people decide to stop waiting on whites to become non racist. For some reason whites think that is highly unfair of us to celebrate our beautiful and intelligent Black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> celebrate by punching them in elevators?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. By seeing them as the most beautiful women to ever grace this planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then why do you abandon them every chance you get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont. The only woman I have ever abandoned was white.
Click to expand...


rubber women perhaps, but you certainly could not refute


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its only racist when Black people decide to stop waiting on whites to become non racist. For some reason whites think that is highly unfair of us to celebrate our beautiful and intelligent Black women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> celebrate by punching them in elevators?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. By seeing them as the most beautiful women to ever grace this planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then why do you abandon them every chance you get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont. The only woman I have ever abandoned was white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> rubber women perhaps, but you certainly could not refute
Click to expand...

I've never seen a rubber woman. Dont confuse your sex partners with my live ones. You would only make yourself angry knowing I have had sex with more top notch white women than you even know let alone have sex with them. BTW every single one of them came on to me. All I had to do was stand there looking like a god.


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> celebrate by punching them in elevators?
> 
> 
> 
> No. By seeing them as the most beautiful women to ever grace this planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then why do you abandon them every chance you get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont. The only woman I have ever abandoned was white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> rubber women perhaps, but you certainly could not refute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen a rubber woman. Dont confuse your sex partners with my live ones. You would only make yourself angry knowing I have had sex with more top notch white women than you even know let alone have sex with them. BTW every single one of them came on to me. All I had to do was stand there looking like a god.
Click to expand...



 sure


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. By seeing them as the most beautiful women to ever grace this planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then why do you abandon them every chance you get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont. The only woman I have ever abandoned was white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> rubber women perhaps, but you certainly could not refute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen a rubber woman. Dont confuse your sex partners with my live ones. You would only make yourself angry knowing I have had sex with more top notch white women than you even know let alone have sex with them. BTW every single one of them came on to me. All I had to do was stand there looking like a god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sure
Click to expand...

I know it hurts your feelings but white women hunt Black men down like they do chocolate on Valentines day. They are actually the easiest women to attract.


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> then why do you abandon them every chance you get?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont. The only woman I have ever abandoned was white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> rubber women perhaps, but you certainly could not refute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen a rubber woman. Dont confuse your sex partners with my live ones. You would only make yourself angry knowing I have had sex with more top notch white women than you even know let alone have sex with them. BTW every single one of them came on to me. All I had to do was stand there looking like a god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know it hurts your feelings but white women hunt Black men down like they do chocolate on Valentines day. They are actually the easiest women to attract.
Click to expand...



nigga paid to pose for a pic


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont. The only woman I have ever abandoned was white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rubber women perhaps, but you certainly could not refute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen a rubber woman. Dont confuse your sex partners with my live ones. You would only make yourself angry knowing I have had sex with more top notch white women than you even know let alone have sex with them. BTW every single one of them came on to me. All I had to do was stand there looking like a god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know it hurts your feelings but white women hunt Black men down like they do chocolate on Valentines day. They are actually the easiest women to attract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nigga paid to pose for a pic
Click to expand...

sure.


----------



## katsteve2012

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I am curious about is why the furor over a Miss Black America Pageant at all, when there are also Miss Asian and Miss Hispanic America Pageants as well.
> 
> Are they considered to be racist by the same people who think a Miss Black America Pageant is?
> 
> Apply for 2015 Pageant Miss Asian Global Miss Asian America Pageant
> 
> 
> 
> Its only racist when Black people decide to stop waiting on whites to become non racist. For some reason whites think that is highly unfair of us to not celebrate our beautiful and intelligent Black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And furthermore, it ONLY seems to be an issue with some when black people celebrate something as harmless a black oriented beauty pageant. I have never heard a peep or an issue with Miss Hispanic America, Miss Asia America, I have never heard a complaint about Koreatown. Chinatown, Little Pakistan, Little Italy or Germantown being "racist" while existing in America, so why is most everything that is associated with black art, black oriented holidays or even Black history month such an issue of racism or self segregation when other non white and even some European oriented cultures in America celebrate and live their culture and their history year around?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because black people STILL have a chip on their shoulder against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe SOME do. Just as SOME white people have towards black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White folks barely notice blacks. Blacks are still pissed off about slavery.
Click to expand...


ROFLMAO!
"White folks barely notice blacks"? About 90% of the posts in this forum are posted by white folks about blacks. And many of the them repeat the same old tired messages, about slavery, Al Sharpton...........etc, etc, etc.


----------



## katsteve2012

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its only racist when Black people decide to stop waiting on whites to become non racist. For some reason whites think that is highly unfair of us to not celebrate our beautiful and intelligent Black women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And furthermore, it ONLY seems to be an issue with some when black people celebrate something as harmless a black oriented beauty pageant. I have never heard a peep or an issue with Miss Hispanic America, Miss Asia America, I have never heard a complaint about Koreatown. Chinatown, Little Pakistan, Little Italy or Germantown being "racist" while existing in America, so why is most everything that is associated with black art, black oriented holidays or even Black history month such an issue of racism or self segregation when other non white and even some European oriented cultures in America celebrate and live their culture and their history year around?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because black people STILL have a chip on their shoulder against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe SOME do. Just as SOME white people have towards black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White folks barely notice blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was funny.
Click to expand...

And she probably actually believes that


----------



## katsteve2012

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. By seeing them as the most beautiful women to ever grace this planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then why do you abandon them every chance you get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont. The only woman I have ever abandoned was white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> rubber women perhaps, but you certainly could not refute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen a rubber woman. Dont confuse your sex partners with my live ones. You would only make yourself angry knowing I have had sex with more top notch white women than you even know let alone have sex with them. BTW every single one of them came on to me. All I had to do was stand there looking like a god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sure[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant beyond belief. For your sake please pick up a book or something. All those groups were started due to white people excluding Blacks from participation. Whites and their Black lap dogs shouldn't whine about organizations such as Miss Black America pageant since Black people decided they were not going to just stand by and wait for white people to stop being racist.
> 
> Historical Intro To Miss Black America Pageant
> 
> "In1967, J. Morris Anderson, a Philadelphia entrepreneur asked two of his daughters who were five and seven years old at the time, “ “When you all are grown, what would you like to become?”
> 
> They both said, almost simultaneously “I want to be Miss America Daddy.”
> 
> Anderson, felt badly about the unattainable dreams of his precious daughters. The little girls weren’t aware that *no black women had ever been allowed to compete in the Miss America Pageant or any other nationally televised pageant.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am curious about is why the furor over a Miss Black America Pageant at all, when there are also Miss Asian and Miss Hispanic America Pageants as well.
> 
> Are they considered to be racist by the same people who think a Miss Black America Pageant is?
> 
> Apply for 2015 Pageant Miss Asian Global Miss Asian America Pageant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only racist when Black people decide to stop waiting on whites to become non racist. For some reason whites think that is highly unfair of us to not celebrate our beautiful and intelligent Black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And furthermore, it ONLY seems to be an issue with some when black people celebrate something as harmless a black oriented beauty pageant. I have never heard a peep or an issue with Miss Hispanic America, Miss Asia America, I have never heard a complaint about Koreatown. Chinatown, Little Pakistan, Little Italy or Germantown being "racist" while existing in America, so why is most everything that is associated with black art, black oriented holidays or even Black history month such an issue, when other non white cultures in America celebrate and live their culture year around?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White racists are particularly frightened of Blacks not buying into white standards of beauty.  Is it a drama queen thing, a inferiority complex or both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are the one with the inferiority complex
> 
> RE: your dialog wit caribgal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no excuse for Illiteracy. There are a plethora of remedial reading and writing courses available online.
Click to expand...


----------



## Taz

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its only racist when Black people decide to stop waiting on whites to become non racist. For some reason whites think that is highly unfair of us to not celebrate our beautiful and intelligent Black women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And furthermore, it ONLY seems to be an issue with some when black people celebrate something as harmless a black oriented beauty pageant. I have never heard a peep or an issue with Miss Hispanic America, Miss Asia America, I have never heard a complaint about Koreatown. Chinatown, Little Pakistan, Little Italy or Germantown being "racist" while existing in America, so why is most everything that is associated with black art, black oriented holidays or even Black history month such an issue of racism or self segregation when other non white and even some European oriented cultures in America celebrate and live their culture and their history year around?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because black people STILL have a chip on their shoulder against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe SOME do. Just as SOME white people have towards black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White folks barely notice blacks. Blacks are still pissed off about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO!
> "White folks barely notice blacks"? About 90% of the posts in this forum are posted by white folks about blacks. And many of the them repeat the same old tired messages, about slavery, Al Sharpton...........etc, etc, etc.
Click to expand...

In the sense that to me, black issues are pretty irrelevant, I see them on TV, but I don't really care whether you all want to stay ignorant and fucked up. Other races and peoples have done well for themselves, it's just blacks IN GENERAL are a messed up culture with screwed up values. I notice it like I notice a cartoon, I laugh and move on.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And furthermore, it ONLY seems to be an issue with some when black people celebrate something as harmless a black oriented beauty pageant. I have never heard a peep or an issue with Miss Hispanic America, Miss Asia America, I have never heard a complaint about Koreatown. Chinatown, Little Pakistan, Little Italy or Germantown being "racist" while existing in America, so why is most everything that is associated with black art, black oriented holidays or even Black history month such an issue of racism or self segregation when other non white and even some European oriented cultures in America celebrate and live their culture and their history year around?
> 
> 
> 
> Because black people STILL have a chip on their shoulder against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe SOME do. Just as SOME white people have towards black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White folks barely notice blacks. Blacks are still pissed off about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO!
> "White folks barely notice blacks"? About 90% of the posts in this forum are posted by white folks about blacks. And many of the them repeat the same old tired messages, about slavery, Al Sharpton...........etc, etc, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the sense that to me, black issues are pretty irrelevant, I see them on TV, but I don't really care whether you all want to stay ignorant and fucked up. Other races and peoples have done well for themselves, it's just blacks IN GENERAL are a messed up culture with screwed up values. I notice it like I notice a cartoon, I laugh and move on.
Click to expand...

Not really. Pretty much all of your posts show you are obsessed with Black people. I understand because i am obsessed with my people as well. We are pretty dynamic and inspiring as a people.


----------



## katsteve2012

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And furthermore, it ONLY seems to be an issue with some when black people celebrate something as harmless a black oriented beauty pageant. I have never heard a peep or an issue with Miss Hispanic America, Miss Asia America, I have never heard a complaint about Koreatown. Chinatown, Little Pakistan, Little Italy or Germantown being "racist" while existing in America, so why is most everything that is associated with black art, black oriented holidays or even Black history month such an issue of racism or self segregation when other non white and even some European oriented cultures in America celebrate and live their culture and their history year around?
> 
> 
> 
> Because black people STILL have a chip on their nt whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe SOME do. Just as SOME white people have towards black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White folks barely notice blacks. Blacks are still pissed off about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO!
> "White folks barely notice blacks"? About 90% of the posts in this forum are posted by white folks about blacks. And many of the them repeat the same old tired messages, about slavery, Al Sharpton...........etc, etc, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the sense that to me, black issues are pretty irrelevant, I see them on TV, but I don't really care whether you all want to stay ignorant and fucked up. Other races and peoples have done well for themselves, it's just blacks IN GENERAL are a messed up culture with screwed up values. I notice it like I notice a cartoon, I laugh and move on.
Click to expand...


Tell that to someone who has not been around enough to recognize a duck when they see one. You are part of an uneducated, semi-literate group of individuals here who have accomplished very little personally, therefore you think in collective and monolithic racial terms, because you are not capable of any other way of thinking.

Most individuals of just average intelligence or better, minimize spending  any wasted energy on issues that are "irrelevant" to them, and  certainly would not be.the least bit of concern over an irrelevant group of any kind having a "chip on their shoulder" towards them.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> then why do you abandon them every chance you get?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont. The only woman I have ever abandoned was white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> rubber women perhaps, but you certainly could not refute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen a rubber woman. Dont confuse your sex partners with my live ones. You would only make yourself angry knowing I have had sex with more top notch white women than you even know let alone have sex with them. BTW every single one of them came on to me. All I had to do was stand there looking like a god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know it hurts your feelings but white women hunt Black men down like they do chocolate on Valentines day. They are actually the easiest women to attract.
Click to expand...

 
It's the white trash that go after your kind.  They aren't worth shit after that.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because black people STILL have a chip on their shoulder against whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe SOME do. Just as SOME white people have towards black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White folks barely notice blacks. Blacks are still pissed off about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO!
> "White folks barely notice blacks"? About 90% of the posts in this forum are posted by white folks about blacks. And many of the them repeat the same old tired messages, about slavery, Al Sharpton...........etc, etc, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the sense that to me, black issues are pretty irrelevant, I see them on TV, but I don't really care whether you all want to stay ignorant and fucked up. Other races and peoples have done well for themselves, it's just blacks IN GENERAL are a messed up culture with screwed up values. I notice it like I notice a cartoon, I laugh and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. Pretty much all of your posts show you are obsessed with Black people. I understand because i am obsessed with my people as well. We are pretty dynamic and inspiring as a people.
Click to expand...

 
Yeah, that over 70% bastard child rate is dynamic and inspiring.


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe SOME do. Just as SOME white people have towards black people.
> 
> 
> 
> White folks barely notice blacks. Blacks are still pissed off about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO!
> "White folks barely notice blacks"? About 90% of the posts in this forum are posted by white folks about blacks. And many of the them repeat the same old tired messages, about slavery, Al Sharpton...........etc, etc, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the sense that to me, black issues are pretty irrelevant, I see them on TV, but I don't really care whether you all want to stay ignorant and fucked up. Other races and peoples have done well for themselves, it's just blacks IN GENERAL are a messed up culture with screwed up values. I notice it like I notice a cartoon, I laugh and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. Pretty much all of your posts show you are obsessed with Black people. I understand because i am obsessed with my people as well. We are pretty dynamic and inspiring as a people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that over 70% bastard child rate is dynamic and inspiring.
Click to expand...

We cant be perfect. We are survivors no matter how hard you work to wipe us out. I know that bothers you.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> White folks barely notice blacks. Blacks are still pissed off about slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO!
> "White folks barely notice blacks"? About 90% of the posts in this forum are posted by white folks about blacks. And many of the them repeat the same old tired messages, about slavery, Al Sharpton...........etc, etc, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the sense that to me, black issues are pretty irrelevant, I see them on TV, but I don't really care whether you all want to stay ignorant and fucked up. Other races and peoples have done well for themselves, it's just blacks IN GENERAL are a messed up culture with screwed up values. I notice it like I notice a cartoon, I laugh and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. Pretty much all of your posts show you are obsessed with Black people. I understand because i am obsessed with my people as well. We are pretty dynamic and inspiring as a people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that over 70% bastard child rate is dynamic and inspiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We cant be perfect. We are survivors no matter how hard you work to wipe us out. I know that bothers you.
Click to expand...

 
Not when your survival involves people supporting those bastard kids.


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO!
> "White folks barely notice blacks"? About 90% of the posts in this forum are posted by white folks about blacks. And many of the them repeat the same old tired messages, about slavery, Al Sharpton...........etc, etc, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> In the sense that to me, black issues are pretty irrelevant, I see them on TV, but I don't really care whether you all want to stay ignorant and fucked up. Other races and peoples have done well for themselves, it's just blacks IN GENERAL are a messed up culture with screwed up values. I notice it like I notice a cartoon, I laugh and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. Pretty much all of your posts show you are obsessed with Black people. I understand because i am obsessed with my people as well. We are pretty dynamic and inspiring as a people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that over 70% bastard child rate is dynamic and inspiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We cant be perfect. We are survivors no matter how hard you work to wipe us out. I know that bothers you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not when your survival involves people supporting those bastard kids.
Click to expand...

Quit supporting them then. Either way we will still be here long after you are bred out since your women all want mixed babies.


----------



## katsteve2012

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont. The only woman I have ever abandoned was white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rubber women perhaps, but you certainly could not refute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen a rubber woman. Dont confuse your sex partners with my live ones. You would only make yourself angry knowing I have had sex with more top notch white women than you even know let alone have sex with them. BTW every single one of them came on to me. All I had to do was stand there looking like a god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know it hurts your feelings but white women hunt Black men down like they do chocolate on Valentines day. They are actually the easiest women to attract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the white trash that go after your kind.  They aren't worth shit after that.[/QUOTe
> 
> That unintelligent talking point is outdated, and nothing really but a psycholigical crutch for the insecure, imasculated bottom feeding segment of the white male population to come to terms with a changing world. No wonder the suicide rate in your demographic is way above average.
Click to expand...


----------



## Conservative65

katsteve2012 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> rubber women perhaps, but you certainly could not refute
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a rubber woman. Dont confuse your sex partners with my live ones. You would only make yourself angry knowing I have had sex with more top notch white women than you even know let alone have sex with them. BTW every single one of them came on to me. All I had to do was stand there looking like a god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know it hurts your feelings but white women hunt Black men down like they do chocolate on Valentines day. They are actually the easiest women to attract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the white trash that go after your kind.  They aren't worth shit after that.[/QUOTe
> 
> That unintelligent talking point is outdated, and nothing really but a psycholigical crutch for the insecure, imasculated bottom feeding segment of the white male population to come to terms with a changing world. No wonder the suicide rate in your demographic is way above average.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 
They're still white trash if they lowered themselves to a black BOY.


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont. The only woman I have ever abandoned was white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rubber women perhaps, but you certainly could not refute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen a rubber woman. Dont confuse your sex partners with my live ones. You would only make yourself angry knowing I have had sex with more top notch white women than you even know let alone have sex with them. BTW every single one of them came on to me. All I had to do was stand there looking like a god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know it hurts your feelings but white women hunt Black men down like they do chocolate on Valentines day. They are actually the easiest women to attract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the white trash that go after your kind.  They aren't worth shit after that.
Click to expand...

Are you calling all of your white women trash? Without a doubt every white women has either already been with a Black guy, they fantasize about being with one, or both.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> rubber women perhaps, but you certainly could not refute
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a rubber woman. Dont confuse your sex partners with my live ones. You would only make yourself angry knowing I have had sex with more top notch white women than you even know let alone have sex with them. BTW every single one of them came on to me. All I had to do was stand there looking like a god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know it hurts your feelings but white women hunt Black men down like they do chocolate on Valentines day. They are actually the easiest women to attract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the white trash that go after your kind.  They aren't worth shit after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you calling all of your white women trash? Without a doubt every white women has either already been with a Black guy, they fantasize about being with one, or both.
Click to expand...

 
That's what you n****rs want think.


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont. The only woman I have ever abandoned was white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rubber women perhaps, but you certainly could not refute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen a rubber woman. Dont confuse your sex partners with my live ones. You would only make yourself angry knowing I have had sex with more top notch white women than you even know let alone have sex with them. BTW every single one of them came on to me. All I had to do was stand there looking like a god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know it hurts your feelings but white women hunt Black men down like they do chocolate on Valentines day. They are actually the easiest women to attract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the white trash that go after your kind.  They aren't worth shit after that.
Click to expand...


Of course they are no good to you after they have been with Black men. You dont fit anymore and they laugh at your attempts.


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a rubber woman. Dont confuse your sex partners with my live ones. You would only make yourself angry knowing I have had sex with more top notch white women than you even know let alone have sex with them. BTW every single one of them came on to me. All I had to do was stand there looking like a god.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know it hurts your feelings but white women hunt Black men down like they do chocolate on Valentines day. They are actually the easiest women to attract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the white trash that go after your kind.  They aren't worth shit after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you calling all of your white women trash? Without a doubt every white women has either already been with a Black guy, they fantasize about being with one, or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you n****rs want think.
Click to expand...

Its not anything to think about. I've personally been with many a white woman. Granted most of these were just booty calls when I was single.  However they all say the same thing about white guys like you. You know the deal. Little dick, cant last, insecure, and unable to be a man.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> rubber women perhaps, but you certainly could not refute
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a rubber woman. Dont confuse your sex partners with my live ones. You would only make yourself angry knowing I have had sex with more top notch white women than you even know let alone have sex with them. BTW every single one of them came on to me. All I had to do was stand there looking like a god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know it hurts your feelings but white women hunt Black men down like they do chocolate on Valentines day. They are actually the easiest women to attract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the white trash that go after your kind.  They aren't worth shit after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they are no good to you after they have been with Black men. You dont fit anymore and they laugh at your attempts.
Click to expand...

 
They are no good because they chose black guys.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure
> 
> 
> 
> I know it hurts your feelings but white women hunt Black men down like they do chocolate on Valentines day. They are actually the easiest women to attract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the white trash that go after your kind.  They aren't worth shit after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you calling all of your white women trash? Without a doubt every white women has either already been with a Black guy, they fantasize about being with one, or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you n****rs want think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not anything to think about. I've personally been with many a white woman. Granted most of these were just booty calls when I was single.  However they all say the same thing. You know the deal. Little dick, cant last, insecure, and unable to be a man.
Click to expand...

 
Sure they do boy.


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a rubber woman. Dont confuse your sex partners with my live ones. You would only make yourself angry knowing I have had sex with more top notch white women than you even know let alone have sex with them. BTW every single one of them came on to me. All I had to do was stand there looking like a god.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know it hurts your feelings but white women hunt Black men down like they do chocolate on Valentines day. They are actually the easiest women to attract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the white trash that go after your kind.  They aren't worth shit after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they are no good to you after they have been with Black men. You dont fit anymore and they laugh at your attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are no good because they chose black guys.
Click to expand...

I think you are just saying that because it truly sucks to know that when you kiss a white women you may be tasting the last Black guy she has been with. You know they joke about that very thing a lot when they are with us? At least the married ones out looking for fun.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure
> 
> 
> 
> I know it hurts your feelings but white women hunt Black men down like they do chocolate on Valentines day. They are actually the easiest women to attract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the white trash that go after your kind.  They aren't worth shit after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they are no good to you after they have been with Black men. You dont fit anymore and they laugh at your attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are no good because they chose black guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are just saying that because it truly sucks to know that when you kiss a white women you may be tasting the last Black guy she has been with. You know they joke about that very thing a lot when they are with us? At least the married ones out looking for fun.
Click to expand...

 
What truly must suck for you is knowing your ancestors were 2nd class citizens and for many, you still are./


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it hurts your feelings but white women hunt Black men down like they do chocolate on Valentines day. They are actually the easiest women to attract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the white trash that go after your kind.  They aren't worth shit after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you calling all of your white women trash? Without a doubt every white women has either already been with a Black guy, they fantasize about being with one, or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you n****rs want think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not anything to think about. I've personally been with many a white woman. Granted most of these were just booty calls when I was single.  However they all say the same thing. You know the deal. Little dick, cant last, insecure, and unable to be a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they do boy.
Click to expand...

Have one of your Black friends tell you. Have ever been with a white woman and she started acting strange when a Black guy was around? Chances are she is either mentally having sex with him or she actually already has. You can see the signs. They start playing with their hair and they turn their back to you. What I would suggest is to tap them on the shoulder and have them turn around and you can see they are aroused.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the white trash that go after your kind.  They aren't worth shit after that.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you calling all of your white women trash? Without a doubt every white women has either already been with a Black guy, they fantasize about being with one, or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you n****rs want think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not anything to think about. I've personally been with many a white woman. Granted most of these were just booty calls when I was single.  However they all say the same thing. You know the deal. Little dick, cant last, insecure, and unable to be a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they do boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have one of your Black friends tell you. Have ever been with a white woman and she started acting strange when a Black guy was around? Chances are she is either mentally having sex with him or she actually already has. You can see the signs. They start playing with their hair and they turn their back to you. What I would suggest is to tap them on the shoulder and have them turn around and you can see they are aroused.
Click to expand...

 
You simply can't stop being a ni****r can you?


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it hurts your feelings but white women hunt Black men down like they do chocolate on Valentines day. They are actually the easiest women to attract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the white trash that go after your kind.  They aren't worth shit after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they are no good to you after they have been with Black men. You dont fit anymore and they laugh at your attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are no good because they chose black guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are just saying that because it truly sucks to know that when you kiss a white women you may be tasting the last Black guy she has been with. You know they joke about that very thing a lot when they are with us? At least the married ones out looking for fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What truly must suck for you is knowing your ancestors were 2nd class citizens and for many, you still are./
Click to expand...

White women do everything in there power to make up for the mistakes of white men. They know you white guys needed a big 400 year head start and had to oppress Black men to boot.  I for one appreciate your white women more than you know.


----------



## Ubiquitor

There is nothing racist about the sign.  Now, what's on that website might be a whole different matter.


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you calling all of your white women trash? Without a doubt every white women has either already been with a Black guy, they fantasize about being with one, or both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you n****rs want think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not anything to think about. I've personally been with many a white woman. Granted most of these were just booty calls when I was single.  However they all say the same thing. You know the deal. Little dick, cant last, insecure, and unable to be a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they do boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have one of your Black friends tell you. Have ever been with a white woman and she started acting strange when a Black guy was around? Chances are she is either mentally having sex with him or she actually already has. You can see the signs. They start playing with their hair and they turn their back to you. What I would suggest is to tap them on the shoulder and have them turn around and you can see they are aroused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You simply can't stop being a ni****r can you?
Click to expand...

I dont actually know what a ni***r is. However I do know white women cant get enough of me.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the white trash that go after your kind.  They aren't worth shit after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are no good to you after they have been with Black men. You dont fit anymore and they laugh at your attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are no good because they chose black guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are just saying that because it truly sucks to know that when you kiss a white women you may be tasting the last Black guy she has been with. You know they joke about that very thing a lot when they are with us? At least the married ones out looking for fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What truly must suck for you is knowing your ancestors were 2nd class citizens and for many, you still are./
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White women do everything in there power to make up for the mistakes of white men. They know you white guys needed a big 400 year head start and had to oppress Black men to boot.  I for one appreciate your white women more than you know.
Click to expand...

 
Any of them that would be with you is a n****r just like you.


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are no good to you after they have been with Black men. You dont fit anymore and they laugh at your attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are no good because they chose black guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are just saying that because it truly sucks to know that when you kiss a white women you may be tasting the last Black guy she has been with. You know they joke about that very thing a lot when they are with us? At least the married ones out looking for fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What truly must suck for you is knowing your ancestors were 2nd class citizens and for many, you still are./
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White women do everything in there power to make up for the mistakes of white men. They know you white guys needed a big 400 year head start and had to oppress Black men to boot.  I for one appreciate your white women more than you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any of them that would be with you is a n****r just like you.
Click to expand...

Thats pretty much why you are in trouble. All of your women would be with me.


----------



## katsteve2012

Conservative65 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a rubber woman. Dont confuse your sex partners with my live ones. You would only make yourself angry knowing I have had sex with more top notch white women than you even know let alone have sex with them. BTW every single one of them came on to me. All I had to do was stand there looking like a god.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know it hurts your feelings but white women hunt Black men down like they do chocolate on Valentines day. They are actually the easiest women to attract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the white trash that go after your kind.  They aren't worth shit after that.[/QUOTe
> 
> That unintelligent talking point is outdated, and nothing really but a psycholigical crutch for the insecure, imasculated bottom feeding segment of the white male population to come to terms with a changing world. No wonder the suicide rate in your demographic is way above average.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're still white trash if they lowered themselves to a black BOY.
Click to expand...


You Stormfronters are all the same. Small brains, limited vocabulary of just a few words, mostly childish racial slurs,  and likely a little tiny hermit that some woman made fun of. 

The worst of the worst of your demographic....


----------



## Conservative65

katsteve2012 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure
> 
> 
> 
> I know it hurts your feelings but white women hunt Black men down like they do chocolate on Valentines day. They are actually the easiest women to attract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the white trash that go after your kind.  They aren't worth shit after that.[/QUOTe
> 
> That unintelligent talking point is outdated, and nothing really but a psycholigical crutch for the insecure, imasculated bottom feeding segment of the white male population to come to terms with a changing world. No wonder the suicide rate in your demographic is way above average.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're still white trash if they lowered themselves to a black BOY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Stormfronters are all the same. Small brains, limited vocabulary of just a few words, mostly childish racial slurs,  and likely a little tiny hermit that some woman made fun of.
> 
> The worst of the worst of your demographic....
Click to expand...

 
You n*****rs are all the same.


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it hurts your feelings but white women hunt Black men down like they do chocolate on Valentines day. They are actually the easiest women to attract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the white trash that go after your kind.  They aren't worth shit after that.[/QUOTe
> 
> That unintelligent talking point is outdated, and nothing really but a psycholigical crutch for the insecure, imasculated bottom feeding segment of the white male population to come to terms with a changing world. No wonder the suicide rate in your demographic is way above average.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're still white trash if they lowered themselves to a black BOY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Stormfronters are all the same. Small brains, limited vocabulary of just a few words, mostly childish racial slurs,  and likely a little tiny hermit that some woman made fun of.
> 
> The worst of the worst of your demographic....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You n*****rs are all the same.
Click to expand...

We just keep on taking your women. I understand the anger.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the white trash that go after your kind.  They aren't worth shit after that.[/QUOTe
> 
> That unintelligent talking point is outdated, and nothing really but a psycholigical crutch for the insecure, imasculated bottom feeding segment of the white male population to come to terms with a changing world. No wonder the suicide rate in your demographic is way above average.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're still white trash if they lowered themselves to a black BOY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Stormfronters are all the same. Small brains, limited vocabulary of just a few words, mostly childish racial slurs,  and likely a little tiny hermit that some woman made fun of.
> 
> The worst of the worst of your demographic....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You n*****rs are all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We just keep on taking your women. I understand the anger.
Click to expand...

 
I don't get mad if some white trash lowers herself to your level.


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're still white trash if they lowered themselves to a black BOY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Stormfronters are all the same. Small brains, limited vocabulary of just a few words, mostly childish racial slurs,  and likely a little tiny hermit that some woman made fun of.
> 
> The worst of the worst of your demographic....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You n*****rs are all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We just keep on taking your women. I understand the anger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get mad if some white trash lowers herself to your level.
Click to expand...

All the white women I know felt like they were elevated by being with me. Matter of fact every single white women I had a serious relationship with asked me to marry them.  The others I just had booty calls with had white boyfriends and husbands.  They felt honored to be having sex with me.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're still white trash if they lowered themselves to a black BOY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Stormfronters are all the same. Small brains, limited vocabulary of just a few words, mostly childish racial slurs,  and likely a little tiny hermit that some woman made fun of.
> 
> The worst of the worst of your demographic....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You n*****rs are all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We just keep on taking your women. I understand the anger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get mad if some white trash lowers herself to your level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the white women I know felt like they were elevated by being with me. Matter of fact every single white women I had a serious relationship with asked me to marry them.  The others I just had booty calls with had white boyfriends and husbands.  They felt honored to be having sex with me.
Click to expand...

 
So you claim.  Now prove it.


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Stormfronters are all the same. Small brains, limited vocabulary of just a few words, mostly childish racial slurs,  and likely a little tiny hermit that some woman made fun of.
> 
> The worst of the worst of your demographic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You n*****rs are all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We just keep on taking your women. I understand the anger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get mad if some white trash lowers herself to your level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the white women I know felt like they were elevated by being with me. Matter of fact every single white women I had a serious relationship with asked me to marry them.  The others I just had booty calls with had white boyfriends and husbands.  They felt honored to be having sex with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you claim.  Now prove it.
Click to expand...

Prove what and to who? I dont prove things to white cave chimps. I dont care if they believe me or not. That goes double for cave chimps like you that cant keep their women happy. When you have white girls hunting you down like you are a movie star or something you pretty much know they are telling the truth about little white guys like you.


----------



## squeeze berry

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Stormfronters are all the same. Small brains, limited vocabulary of just a few words, mostly childish racial slurs,  and likely a little tiny hermit that some woman made fun of.
> 
> The worst of the worst of your demographic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You n*****rs are all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We just keep on taking your women. I understand the anger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get mad if some white trash lowers herself to your level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the white women I know felt like they were elevated by being with me. Matter of fact every single white women I had a serious relationship with asked me to marry them.  The others I just had booty calls with had white boyfriends and husbands.  They felt honored to be having sex with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you claim.  Now prove it.
Click to expand...



don't take the carp bait

ps the poster  you are responding to is likely posting from the pen. That is the impression I'm getting


----------



## Carla_Danger

Conservative65 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it hurts your feelings but white women hunt Black men down like they do chocolate on Valentines day. They are actually the easiest women to attract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the white trash that go after your kind.  They aren't worth shit after that.[/QUOTe
> 
> That unintelligent talking point is outdated, and nothing really but a psycholigical crutch for the insecure, imasculated bottom feeding segment of the white male population to come to terms with a changing world. No wonder the suicide rate in your demographic is way above average.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're still white trash if they lowered themselves to a black BOY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Stormfronters are all the same. Small brains, limited vocabulary of just a few words, mostly childish racial slurs,  and likely a little tiny hermit that some woman made fun of.
> 
> The worst of the worst of your demographic....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You n*****rs are all the same.
Click to expand...



You'd be too much of a pussy to say that to someones face.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You n*****rs are all the same.
> 
> 
> 
> We just keep on taking your women. I understand the anger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get mad if some white trash lowers herself to your level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the white women I know felt like they were elevated by being with me. Matter of fact every single white women I had a serious relationship with asked me to marry them.  The others I just had booty calls with had white boyfriends and husbands.  They felt honored to be having sex with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you claim.  Now prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove what and to who? I dont prove things to white cave chimps. I dont care if they believe me or not. That goes double for cave chimps like you that cant keep their women happy. When you have white girls hunting you down like you are a movie star or something you pretty much know they are telling the truth about little white guys like you.
Click to expand...

 Your claim about white women thinking so highly of you.  No proof, nothing more than an arrogant black boy with wishful thinking.


----------



## Conservative65

Carla_Danger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the white trash that go after your kind.  They aren't worth shit after that.[/QUOTe
> 
> That unintelligent talking point is outdated, and nothing really but a psycholigical crutch for the insecure, imasculated bottom feeding segment of the white male population to come to terms with a changing world. No wonder the suicide rate in your demographic is way above average.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're still white trash if they lowered themselves to a black BOY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Stormfronters are all the same. Small brains, limited vocabulary of just a few words, mostly childish racial slurs,  and likely a little tiny hermit that some woman made fun of.
> 
> The worst of the worst of your demographic....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You n*****rs are all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be too much of a pussy to say that to someones face.
Click to expand...

 Time, date, and location.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Conservative65 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're still white trash if they lowered themselves to a black BOY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Stormfronters are all the same. Small brains, limited vocabulary of just a few words, mostly childish racial slurs,  and likely a little tiny hermit that some woman made fun of.
> 
> The worst of the worst of your demographic....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You n*****rs are all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be too much of a pussy to say that to someones face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time, date, and location.
Click to expand...



LOL...smh!  You think you can whip Carla, do ya?


----------



## Carla_Danger

Conservative65 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're still white trash if they lowered themselves to a black BOY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Stormfronters are all the same. Small brains, limited vocabulary of just a few words, mostly childish racial slurs,  and likely a little tiny hermit that some woman made fun of.
> 
> The worst of the worst of your demographic....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You n*****rs are all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be too much of a pussy to say that to someones face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time, date, and location.
Click to expand...



None of you anonymous racist pussies talk like this IRL.


----------



## Conservative65

Carla_Danger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're still white trash if they lowered themselves to a black BOY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Stormfronters are all the same. Small brains, limited vocabulary of just a few words, mostly childish racial slurs,  and likely a little tiny hermit that some woman made fun of.
> 
> The worst of the worst of your demographic....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You n*****rs are all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be too much of a pussy to say that to someones face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...smh!  You think you can whip Carla, do ya?
Click to expand...

 
Time, date, and location. 

Who's the pussy now?  You said I wouldn't, I asked you where and when yet you don't reply with an answer.


----------



## Conservative65

Carla_Danger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're still white trash if they lowered themselves to a black BOY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Stormfronters are all the same. Small brains, limited vocabulary of just a few words, mostly childish racial slurs,  and likely a little tiny hermit that some woman made fun of.
> 
> The worst of the worst of your demographic....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You n*****rs are all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be too much of a pussy to say that to someones face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of you anonymous racist pussies talk like this IRL.
Click to expand...

 
Time date and location.  I've asked three times and you keep saying I won't.  Seems you remain anonymous then blame it on me.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Conservative65 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Stormfronters are all the same. Small brains, limited vocabulary of just a few words, mostly childish racial slurs,  and likely a little tiny hermit that some woman made fun of.
> 
> The worst of the worst of your demographic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You n*****rs are all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be too much of a pussy to say that to someones face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...smh!  You think you can whip Carla, do ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> Who's the pussy now?  You said I wouldn't, I asked you where and when yet you don't reply with an answer.
Click to expand...



You're an idiot.


----------



## Conservative65

Carla_Danger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You n*****rs are all the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be too much of a pussy to say that to someones face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...smh!  You think you can whip Carla, do ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> Who's the pussy now?  You said I wouldn't, I asked you where and when yet you don't reply with an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
Click to expand...

 
You're a coward.  You said I wouldn't say it to your face.  I offered to allow you to say when and where.  You won't.  Run along coward.  You must be one of the same kind as Alclepias.


----------



## squeeze berry

katsteve2012 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure
> 
> 
> 
> I know it hurts your feelings but white women hunt Black men down like they do chocolate on Valentines day. They are actually the easiest women to attract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the white trash that go after your kind.  They aren't worth shit after that.[/QUOTe
> 
> That unintelligent talking point is outdated, and nothing really but a psycholigical crutch for the insecure, imasculated bottom feeding segment of the white male population to come to terms with a changing world. No wonder the suicide rate in your demographic is way above average.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're still white trash if they lowered themselves to a black BOY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Stormfronters are all the same. Small brains, limited vocabulary of just a few words, mostly childish racial slurs,  and likely a little tiny hermit that some woman made fun of.
> 
> The worst of the worst of your demographic....
Click to expand...



  never mind we are not the one's with the IQ gap


----------



## Carla_Danger

Conservative65 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're still white trash if they lowered themselves to a black BOY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Stormfronters are all the same. Small brains, limited vocabulary of just a few words, mostly childish racial slurs,  and likely a little tiny hermit that some woman made fun of.
> 
> The worst of the worst of your demographic....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You n*****rs are all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be too much of a pussy to say that to someones face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time, date, and location.
Click to expand...



How about 5 PM tomorrow, in the parking lot at Walmart in Edmond, OKLA?  What do you drive?


----------



## Carla_Danger

Conservative65 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be too much of a pussy to say that to someones face.
> 
> 
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...smh!  You think you can whip Carla, do ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> Who's the pussy now?  You said I wouldn't, I asked you where and when yet you don't reply with an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a coward.  You said I wouldn't say it to your face.  I offered to allow you to say when and where.  You won't.  Run along coward.  You must be one of the same kind as Alclepias.
Click to expand...



You know the only place you call people the "N" word is from the safety of your home/work, on the computer. You're a pussy.


----------



## Conservative65

Carla_Danger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're still white trash if they lowered themselves to a black BOY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Stormfronters are all the same. Small brains, limited vocabulary of just a few words, mostly childish racial slurs,  and likely a little tiny hermit that some woman made fun of.
> 
> The worst of the worst of your demographic....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You n*****rs are all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be too much of a pussy to say that to someones face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How about 5 PM tomorrow, in the parking lot at Walmart in Edmond, OKLA?  What do you drive?
Click to expand...

 
Depends on the rental vehicle.  It's 1100 miles to drive moron.


----------



## Conservative65

Carla_Danger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...smh!  You think you can whip Carla, do ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> Who's the pussy now?  You said I wouldn't, I asked you where and when yet you don't reply with an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a coward.  You said I wouldn't say it to your face.  I offered to allow you to say when and where.  You won't.  Run along coward.  You must be one of the same kind as Alclepias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know the only place you call people the "N" word is from the safety of your home/work, on the computer. You're a pussy.
Click to expand...

 
You're a coward and either a n****r or n***r lover.  No difference.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Conservative65 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Stormfronters are all the same. Small brains, limited vocabulary of just a few words, mostly childish racial slurs,  and likely a little tiny hermit that some woman made fun of.
> 
> The worst of the worst of your demographic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You n*****rs are all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be too much of a pussy to say that to someones face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How about 5 PM tomorrow, in the parking lot at Walmart in Edmond, OKLA?  What do you drive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on the rental vehicle.  It's 1100 miles to drive moron.
Click to expand...




Pussy.


----------



## Conservative65

Carla_Danger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You n*****rs are all the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be too much of a pussy to say that to someones face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How about 5 PM tomorrow, in the parking lot at Walmart in Edmond, OKLA?  What do you drive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on the rental vehicle.  It's 1100 miles to drive moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy.
Click to expand...

 
Coward.


----------



## Conservative65

Conservative65 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be too much of a pussy to say that to someones face.
> 
> 
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How about 5 PM tomorrow, in the parking lot at Walmart in Edmond, OKLA?  What do you drive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on the rental vehicle.  It's 1100 miles to drive moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coward and a n****r at the same time.  Sort of redundant.
Click to expand...


----------



## Carla_Danger

Conservative65 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...smh!  You think you can whip Carla, do ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> Who's the pussy now?  You said I wouldn't, I asked you where and when yet you don't reply with an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a coward.  You said I wouldn't say it to your face.  I offered to allow you to say when and where.  You won't.  Run along coward.  You must be one of the same kind as Alclepias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know the only place you call people the "N" word is from the safety of your home/work, on the computer. You're a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a coward and either a n****r or n***r lover.  No difference.
Click to expand...




Racist dickhead.


----------



## Conservative65

Carla_Danger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> Who's the pussy now?  You said I wouldn't, I asked you where and when yet you don't reply with an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a coward.  You said I wouldn't say it to your face.  I offered to allow you to say when and where.  You won't.  Run along coward.  You must be one of the same kind as Alclepias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know the only place you call people the "N" word is from the safety of your home/work, on the computer. You're a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a coward and either a n****r or n***r lover.  No difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist dickhead.
Click to expand...

 
Cowardly porch monkey.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Conservative65 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a coward.  You said I wouldn't say it to your face.  I offered to allow you to say when and where.  You won't.  Run along coward.  You must be one of the same kind as Alclepias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know the only place you call people the "N" word is from the safety of your home/work, on the computer. You're a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a coward and either a n****r or n***r lover.  No difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist dickhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cowardly porch monkey.
Click to expand...



You wouldn't meet my grandma in the parking lot, you big pussy.


----------



## Conservative65

Carla_Danger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a coward.  You said I wouldn't say it to your face.  I offered to allow you to say when and where.  You won't.  Run along coward.  You must be one of the same kind as Alclepias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know the only place you call people the "N" word is from the safety of your home/work, on the computer. You're a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a coward and either a n****r or n***r lover.  No difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist dickhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cowardly porch monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't meet my grandma in the parking lot, you big pussy.
Click to expand...

 What make you think I haven't already and that's how you eventually got here.


----------



## squeeze berry

Carla_Danger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...smh!  You think you can whip Carla, do ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> Who's the pussy now?  You said I wouldn't, I asked you where and when yet you don't reply with an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a coward.  You said I wouldn't say it to your face.  I offered to allow you to say when and where.  You won't.  Run along coward.  You must be one of the same kind as Alclepias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know the only place you call people the "N" word is from the safety of your home/work, on the computer. You're a pussy.
Click to expand...



many a time I have been called a cracker or honky at USMB

are they cowards too

old school
dot com come to mind and we are not even going to discuss asslicker

do you have double standards carla dingbat?


----------



## Conservative65

squeeze berry said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...smh!  You think you can whip Carla, do ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> Who's the pussy now?  You said I wouldn't, I asked you where and when yet you don't reply with an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a coward.  You said I wouldn't say it to your face.  I offered to allow you to say when and where.  You won't.  Run along coward.  You must be one of the same kind as Alclepias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know the only place you call people the "N" word is from the safety of your home/work, on the computer. You're a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> many a time I have been called a cracker or honky at USMB
> 
> are they cowards too
> 
> old school
> dot com come to mind and we are not even going to discuss asslicker
> 
> do you have double standards carla dingbat?
Click to expand...

 
To Carla, statements like cracker or honky aren't racist.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Conservative65 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know the only place you call people the "N" word is from the safety of your home/work, on the computer. You're a pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a coward and either a n****r or n***r lover.  No difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist dickhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cowardly porch monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't meet my grandma in the parking lot, you big pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What make you think I haven't already and that's how you eventually got here.
Click to expand...



Because my grandma doesn't do illiterate racist boobs.


----------



## Conservative65

Carla_Danger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a coward and either a n****r or n***r lover.  No difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist dickhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cowardly porch monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't meet my grandma in the parking lot, you big pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What make you think I haven't already and that's how you eventually got here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because my grandma doesn't do illiterate racist boobs.
Click to expand...

 
That's what you think.  I've heard she'll do anything with a heartbeat.


----------



## Carla_Danger

squeeze berry said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...smh!  You think you can whip Carla, do ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> Who's the pussy now?  You said I wouldn't, I asked you where and when yet you don't reply with an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a coward.  You said I wouldn't say it to your face.  I offered to allow you to say when and where.  You won't.  Run along coward.  You must be one of the same kind as Alclepias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know the only place you call people the "N" word is from the safety of your home/work, on the computer. You're a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> many a time I have been called a cracker or honky at USMB
> 
> are they cowards too
> 
> old school
> dot com come to mind and we are not even going to discuss asslicker
> 
> do you have double standards carla dingbat?
Click to expand...



I'm responsible for no one but me.


----------



## Conservative65

Carla_Danger said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> Who's the pussy now?  You said I wouldn't, I asked you where and when yet you don't reply with an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a coward.  You said I wouldn't say it to your face.  I offered to allow you to say when and where.  You won't.  Run along coward.  You must be one of the same kind as Alclepias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know the only place you call people the "N" word is from the safety of your home/work, on the computer. You're a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> many a time I have been called a cracker or honky at USMB
> 
> are they cowards too
> 
> old school
> dot com come to mind and we are not even going to discuss asslicker
> 
> do you have double standards carla dingbat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm responsible for no one but me.
Click to expand...

 
You should start.


----------



## squeeze berry

Carla_Danger said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> Who's the pussy now?  You said I wouldn't, I asked you where and when yet you don't reply with an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a coward.  You said I wouldn't say it to your face.  I offered to allow you to say when and where.  You won't.  Run along coward.  You must be one of the same kind as Alclepias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know the only place you call people the "N" word is from the safety of your home/work, on the computer. You're a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> many a time I have been called a cracker or honky at USMB
> 
> are they cowards too
> 
> old school
> dot com come to mind and we are not even going to discuss asslicker
> 
> do you have double standards carla dingbat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm responsible for no one but me.
Click to expand...



then don't criticize anyone but yourself


----------



## Carla_Danger

Conservative65 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...smh!  You think you can whip Carla, do ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> Who's the pussy now?  You said I wouldn't, I asked you where and when yet you don't reply with an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a coward.  You said I wouldn't say it to your face.  I offered to allow you to say when and where.  You won't.  Run along coward.  You must be one of the same kind as Alclepias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know the only place you call people the "N" word is from the safety of your home/work, on the computer. You're a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a coward and either a n****r or n***r lover.  No difference.
Click to expand...



You can't even spell out the word, because you're too big a pussy.


----------



## Conservative65

Carla_Danger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> Who's the pussy now?  You said I wouldn't, I asked you where and when yet you don't reply with an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a coward.  You said I wouldn't say it to your face.  I offered to allow you to say when and where.  You won't.  Run along coward.  You must be one of the same kind as Alclepias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know the only place you call people the "N" word is from the safety of your home/work, on the computer. You're a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a coward and either a n****r or n***r lover.  No difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even spell out the word, because you're too big a pussy.
Click to expand...

 Says the one that used "N" word in the last post.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Conservative65 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a coward.  You said I wouldn't say it to your face.  I offered to allow you to say when and where.  You won't.  Run along coward.  You must be one of the same kind as Alclepias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know the only place you call people the "N" word is from the safety of your home/work, on the computer. You're a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a coward and either a n****r or n***r lover.  No difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even spell out the word, because you're too big a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the one that used "N" word in the last post.
Click to expand...



Why would I call someone the "N" word?  I'm not the racist pussy on this forum, you are.


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You n*****rs are all the same.
> 
> 
> 
> We just keep on taking your women. I understand the anger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get mad if some white trash lowers herself to your level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the white women I know felt like they were elevated by being with me. Matter of fact every single white women I had a serious relationship with asked me to marry them.  The others I just had booty calls with had white boyfriends and husbands.  They felt honored to be having sex with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you claim.  Now prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> don't take the carp bait
> 
> ps the poster  you are responding to is likely posting from the pen. That is the impression I'm getting
Click to expand...

I tend to overwhelm you cave chimps. Its easy to see why you think I am  more than one person.


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just keep on taking your women. I understand the anger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get mad if some white trash lowers herself to your level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the white women I know felt like they were elevated by being with me. Matter of fact every single white women I had a serious relationship with asked me to marry them.  The others I just had booty calls with had white boyfriends and husbands.  They felt honored to be having sex with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you claim.  Now prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove what and to who? I dont prove things to white cave chimps. I dont care if they believe me or not. That goes double for cave chimps like you that cant keep their women happy. When you have white girls hunting you down like you are a movie star or something you pretty much know they are telling the truth about little white guys like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your claim about white women thinking so highly of you.  No proof, nothing more than an arrogant black boy with wishful thinking.
Click to expand...

I wouldnt lower myself to providing you proof. I was just informing you of something you already know little dick


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're still white trash if they lowered themselves to a black BOY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Stormfronters are all the same. Small brains, limited vocabulary of just a few words, mostly childish racial slurs,  and likely a little tiny hermit that some woman made fun of.
> 
> The worst of the worst of your demographic....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You n*****rs are all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be too much of a pussy to say that to someones face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time, date, and location.
Click to expand...

What a pussy! Now you are threatening women? Safe on the internet is where you should stay.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Be careful Carla_Danger  ...

You're hurt their feelings and one of these big, brave computer cuh-boys just might throw their mouse at you.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Luddly Neddite said:


> Be careful Carla_Danger  ...
> 
> You're hurt their feelings and one of these big, brave computer cuh-boys just might throw their mouse at you.




I'm shaking in my shoes!


----------



## Pogo

Coloradomtnman said:


> If you're proud of your heritage, you're not racist.  If you're proud of your race, you're not racist (weird, but not racist).  If you're ethnocentric, you're not racist (just narrow-minded).  If you're all of those and think a race or races other than yours are inferior and should be treated in a manner that is less respectful, less dignified, unequally or unfairly, then you're a racist.
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.



This post makes perfect sense and is absolutely accurate.... up until the last line, which conclusion is absurd.


----------



## Mertex

*Why are some people racist?*
​
People are racist because they are taught to be.

Many children are brought up racist by ancestors and they know no other way. *Some are just plain ignorant.* All racists are not happy *unless they have someone or some thing to hate*, we should pity them because that's all they have in life.

Actually some scientists suggest racism* is a natural reaction that stems from when we are cavemen.* If we compete naturally with people that aren't a part of our "clan" we can ensure more resources for ourselves and our offspring. We distinguish those that aren't in our "clan" by their appearance. One can argue that as humans we are naturally biased against anyone that does not look like us or our children, this tendency just tends to manifest itself more dramatically with skin color.


----------



## Mertex

Why am I not surprised the majority of "no" votes come from Republican/conservatives?


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Pogo said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're proud of your heritage, you're not racist.  If you're proud of your race, you're not racist (weird, but not racist).  If you're ethnocentric, you're not racist (just narrow-minded).  If you're all of those and think a race or races other than yours are inferior and should be treated in a manner that is less respectful, less dignified, unequally or unfairly, then you're a racist.
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post makes perfect sense and is absolutely accurate.... up until the last line, which conclusion is absurd.
Click to expand...


So the KKK isn't a racist organization?


----------



## Taz

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because black people STILL have a chip on their nt whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe SOME do. Just as SOME white people have towards black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White folks barely notice blacks. Blacks are still pissed off about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO!
> "White folks barely notice blacks"? About 90% of the posts in this forum are posted by white folks about blacks. And many of the them repeat the same old tired messages, about slavery, Al Sharpton...........etc, etc, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the sense that to me, black issues are pretty irrelevant, I see them on TV, but I don't really care whether you all want to stay ignorant and fucked up. Other races and peoples have done well for themselves, it's just blacks IN GENERAL are a messed up culture with screwed up values. I notice it like I notice a cartoon, I laugh and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to someone who has not been around enough to recognize a duck when they see one. You are part of an uneducated, semi-literate group of individuals here who have accomplished very little personally, therefore you think in collective and monolithic racial terms, because you are not capable of any other way of thinking.
> 
> Most individuals of just average intelligence or better, minimize spending  any wasted energy on issues that are "irrelevant" to them, and  certainly would not be.the least bit of concern over an irrelevant group of any kind having a "chip on their shoulder" towards them.
Click to expand...

It was a bit of curiosity, like, are blacks really such ignorant, backwards people? And hearing you guys talk just re-inforces that. I'm a little surprised actually. I was expecting at least some normal blacks who didn't still have the slavery chip (and other stereotypes) on their shoulder. You know what? Slavery didn't happen to you, so get over it already.


----------



## Pogo

Coloradomtnman said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're proud of your heritage, you're not racist.  If you're proud of your race, you're not racist (weird, but not racist).  If you're ethnocentric, you're not racist (just narrow-minded).  If you're all of those and think a race or races other than yours are inferior and should be treated in a manner that is less respectful, less dignified, unequally or unfairly, then you're a racist.
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post makes perfect sense and is absolutely accurate.... up until the last line, which conclusion is absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization?
Click to expand...


I don't see anything about the KKK on the billboard.  If it wasn't in the thread I'd never know (and I'm not sure I saw a source).  Of course the KKK is a racist org.  That isn't the question.

If an organisation is racist and gives a weather report, does that make the weather report "racist"?  If an organisation is religious, does that make what comes down "religious rain"?

Run this test: what if you find out tomorrow that you were mistaken and the KKK didn't buy the billboard and some heretofore unknown entity did --- does it somehow become "not racist" even thought it still says exactly the same thing?

What you have here is a Poison the Well fallacy; you've misused the term "context".  Context is simply what the billboard _reads_; it doesn't extend to "who paid for it", let alone "what their reasoning might have been when they bought it".  The organisation may be racist; their motive behind it may even be racist.  But they know by now they can't get away with overt racism to the general public, so they dance around it; instead of referring to blacks (or Jews or Catholics etc) they take the reverse approach and address whites.  Another angle.  Overt racism (probably) wouldn't be accepted by an advertising company anyway.

Strangely the top of your post already makes this point; stating a positive doesn't make for racism.  For that you need to state a negative.  What they have here may well be a lead-in to racism... but they've stopped short.

Test 2: you can make the point on this billboard without it necessarily being a setup for stating the negative about another race.  In other words the negative conclusion is not inevitable.


----------



## katsteve2012

Conservative65 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Stormfronters are all the same. Small brains, limited vocabulary of just a few words, mostly childish racial slurs,  and likely a little tiny hermit that some woman made fun of.
> 
> The worst of the worst of your demographic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You n*****rs are all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be too much of a pussy to say that to someones face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of you anonymous racist pussies talk like this IRL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time date and location.  I've asked three times and you keep saying I won't.  Seems you remain anonymous then blame it on me.
Click to expand...


Frankly, you are a punk, to challenge a woman like that. You are likely some stupid, adolescent, jerk off who has been suspended from school, playing  on your caretakers computer.


----------



## katsteve2012

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe SOME do. Just as SOME white people have towards black people.
> 
> 
> 
> White folks barely notice blacks. Blacks are still pissed off about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO!
> "White folks barely notice blacks"? About 90% of the posts in this forum are posted by white folks about blacks. And many of the them repeat the same old tired messages, about slavery, Al Sharpton...........etc, etc, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the sense that to me, black issues are pretty irrelevant, I see them on TV, but I don't really care whether you all want to stay ignorant and fucked up. Other races and peoples have done well for themselves, it's just blacks IN GENERAL are a messed up culture with screwed up values. I notice it like I notice a cartoon, I laugh and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to someone who has not been around enough to recognize a duck when they see one. You are part of an uneducated, semi-literate group of individuals here who have accomplished very little personally, therefore you think in collective and monolithic racial terms, because you are not capable of any other way of thinking.
> 
> Most individuals of just average intelligence or better, minimize spending  any wasted energy on issues that are "irrelevant" to them, and  certainly would not be.the least bit of concern over an irrelevant group of any kind having a "chip on their shoulder" towards them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a bit of curiosity, like, are blacks really such ignorant, backwards people? And hearing you guys talk just re-inforces that. I'm a little surprised actually. I was expecting at least some normal blacks who didn't still have the slavery chip (and other stereotypes) on their shoulder. You know what? Slavery didn't happen to you, so get over it already.
Click to expand...



Where did slavery get introduced into this thread? This started out about about the KKK, and you and your silly cartoon pals took it in a different direction.  

All that I did was to accurately define you as part of illiterate, uneducated contingent of posters here, who all sound the same, which is your problem.

Not mine.


----------



## Carla_Danger

katsteve2012 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You n*****rs are all the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be too much of a pussy to say that to someones face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of you anonymous racist pussies talk like this IRL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time date and location.  I've asked three times and you keep saying I won't.  Seems you remain anonymous then blame it on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, you are a punk, to challenge a woman like that. You are likely some stupid, adolescent, jerk off who has been suspended from school, playing  on your caretakers computer.
Click to expand...



I could whip him with one hand tied behind my back.  LOL!


----------



## Carla_Danger

Pogo said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're proud of your heritage, you're not racist.  If you're proud of your race, you're not racist (weird, but not racist).  If you're ethnocentric, you're not racist (just narrow-minded).  If you're all of those and think a race or races other than yours are inferior and should be treated in a manner that is less respectful, less dignified, unequally or unfairly, then you're a racist.
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post makes perfect sense and is absolutely accurate.... up until the last line, which conclusion is absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see anything about the KKK on the billboard.  If it wasn't in the thread I'd never know (and I'm not sure I saw a source).  Of course the KKK is a racist org.  That isn't the question.
> 
> If an organisation is racist and gives a weather report, does that make the weather report "racist"?  If an organisation is religious, does that make what comes down "religious rain"?
> 
> Run this test: what if you find out tomorrow that you were mistaken and the KKK didn't buy the billboard and some heretofore unknown entity did --- does it somehow become "not racist" even thought it still says exactly the same thing?
> 
> What you have here is a Poison the Well fallacy; you've misused the term "context".  Context is simply what the billboard _reads_; it doesn't extend to "who paid for it", let alone "what their reasoning might have been when they bought it".  The organisation may be racist; their motive behind it may even be racist.  But they know by now they can't get away with overt racism to the general public, so they dance around it; instead of referring to blacks (or Jews or Catholics etc) they take the reverse approach and address whites.  Another angle.  Overt racism (probably) wouldn't be accepted by an advertising company anyway.
> 
> Strangely the top of your post already makes this point; stating a positive doesn't make for racism.  For that you need to state a negative.  What they have here may well be a lead-in to racism... but they've stopped short.
> 
> Test 2: you can make the point on this billboard without it necessarily being a setup for stating the negative about another race.  In other words the negative conclusion is not inevitable.
Click to expand...



Test 3:  Anything that begins with "It isn't racist" or "I am not a racist....but" is prolly racist.


----------



## Asclepias

Pogo said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're proud of your heritage, you're not racist.  If you're proud of your race, you're not racist (weird, but not racist).  If you're ethnocentric, you're not racist (just narrow-minded).  If you're all of those and think a race or races other than yours are inferior and should be treated in a manner that is less respectful, less dignified, unequally or unfairly, then you're a racist.
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post makes perfect sense and is absolutely accurate.... up until the last line, which conclusion is absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see anything about the KKK on the billboard.  If it wasn't in the thread I'd never know (and I'm not sure I saw a source).  Of course the KKK is a racist org.  That isn't the question.
> 
> If an organisation is racist and gives a weather report, does that make the weather report "racist"?  If an organisation is religious, does that make what comes down "religious rain"?
> 
> Run this test: what if you find out tomorrow that you were mistaken and the KKK didn't buy the billboard and some heretofore unknown entity did --- does it somehow become "not racist" even thought it still says exactly the same thing?
> 
> What you have here is a Poison the Well fallacy; you've misused the term "context".  Context is simply what the billboard _reads_; it doesn't extend to "who paid for it", let alone "what their reasoning might have been when they bought it".  The organisation may be racist; their motive behind it may even be racist.  But they know by now they can't get away with overt racism to the general public, so they dance around it; instead of referring to blacks (or Jews or Catholics etc) they take the reverse approach and address whites.  Another angle.  Overt racism (probably) wouldn't be accepted by an advertising company anyway.
> 
> Strangely the top of your post already makes this point; stating a positive doesn't make for racism.  For that you need to state a negative.  What they have here may well be a lead-in to racism... but they've stopped short.
> 
> Test 2: you can make the point on this billboard without it necessarily being a setup for stating the negative about another race.  In other words the negative conclusion is not inevitable.
Click to expand...

White pride is inherently a racist concept. A 14 yr old put it to me basically this way, "What have whites done other than start white supremacy"? I honestly couldnt give her an answer.


----------



## Pogo

Asclepias said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're proud of your heritage, you're not racist.  If you're proud of your race, you're not racist (weird, but not racist).  If you're ethnocentric, you're not racist (just narrow-minded).  If you're all of those and think a race or races other than yours are inferior and should be treated in a manner that is less respectful, less dignified, unequally or unfairly, then you're a racist.
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post makes perfect sense and is absolutely accurate.... up until the last line, which conclusion is absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see anything about the KKK on the billboard.  If it wasn't in the thread I'd never know (and I'm not sure I saw a source).  Of course the KKK is a racist org.  That isn't the question.
> 
> If an organisation is racist and gives a weather report, does that make the weather report "racist"?  If an organisation is religious, does that make what comes down "religious rain"?
> 
> Run this test: what if you find out tomorrow that you were mistaken and the KKK didn't buy the billboard and some heretofore unknown entity did --- does it somehow become "not racist" even thought it still says exactly the same thing?
> 
> What you have here is a Poison the Well fallacy; you've misused the term "context".  Context is simply what the billboard _reads_; it doesn't extend to "who paid for it", let alone "what their reasoning might have been when they bought it".  The organisation may be racist; their motive behind it may even be racist.  But they know by now they can't get away with overt racism to the general public, so they dance around it; instead of referring to blacks (or Jews or Catholics etc) they take the reverse approach and address whites.  Another angle.  Overt racism (probably) wouldn't be accepted by an advertising company anyway.
> 
> Strangely the top of your post already makes this point; stating a positive doesn't make for racism.  For that you need to state a negative.  What they have here may well be a lead-in to racism... but they've stopped short.
> 
> Test 2: you can make the point on this billboard without it necessarily being a setup for stating the negative about another race.  In other words the negative conclusion is not inevitable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White pride is inherently a racist concept. A 14 yr old put it to me basically this way, "What have whites done other than start white supremacy"? I honestly couldnt give her an answer.
Click to expand...


No actually it isn't.  No more than black pride is racist, no more than woman pride is sexist, no more than, say AARP is ageist.  It may be a _setup_ to racism/sexism/ageism -- any of them -- but until that step is taken we don't have racism.

When activists (rightly) stirred up the spirit of black pride and "black is beautiful" to empower and counter a legacy of denigration, was that "racist"?  Hardly.  Racism requires a negative comparison -- that race X is inferior to race Y.  Absent that negative, racism isn't present.  

A positive statement by definition cannot be racist.  St. Patrick's Day, Italian Heritage Night at the ballpark, the Odunde Festival, these are simple celebrations of ethnic heritage.  In themselves they aren't denigrating some other race or ethnicity, they're simply celebrating their own.

We've got wags running around here who seem to think the mere _mention _of a race equates to racism.  It doesn't. One guy actually tried to tell me the demographic study that showed that the viewing audience of a TV channel is mostly white people was "racist".  No conclusion as to its meaning, just _the demographic all by itself_.  That's insane.  We've gotta get a grip before our words have no meaning at all.  We can't just throw them around like confetti; words have meanings.


----------



## Asclepias

Pogo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're proud of your heritage, you're not racist.  If you're proud of your race, you're not racist (weird, but not racist).  If you're ethnocentric, you're not racist (just narrow-minded).  If you're all of those and think a race or races other than yours are inferior and should be treated in a manner that is less respectful, less dignified, unequally or unfairly, then you're a racist.
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post makes perfect sense and is absolutely accurate.... up until the last line, which conclusion is absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see anything about the KKK on the billboard.  If it wasn't in the thread I'd never know (and I'm not sure I saw a source).  Of course the KKK is a racist org.  That isn't the question.
> 
> If an organisation is racist and gives a weather report, does that make the weather report "racist"?  If an organisation is religious, does that make what comes down "religious rain"?
> 
> Run this test: what if you find out tomorrow that you were mistaken and the KKK didn't buy the billboard and some heretofore unknown entity did --- does it somehow become "not racist" even thought it still says exactly the same thing?
> 
> What you have here is a Poison the Well fallacy; you've misused the term "context".  Context is simply what the billboard _reads_; it doesn't extend to "who paid for it", let alone "what their reasoning might have been when they bought it".  The organisation may be racist; their motive behind it may even be racist.  But they know by now they can't get away with overt racism to the general public, so they dance around it; instead of referring to blacks (or Jews or Catholics etc) they take the reverse approach and address whites.  Another angle.  Overt racism (probably) wouldn't be accepted by an advertising company anyway.
> 
> Strangely the top of your post already makes this point; stating a positive doesn't make for racism.  For that you need to state a negative.  What they have here may well be a lead-in to racism... but they've stopped short.
> 
> Test 2: you can make the point on this billboard without it necessarily being a setup for stating the negative about another race.  In other words the negative conclusion is not inevitable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White pride is inherently a racist concept. A 14 yr old put it to me basically this way, "What have whites done other than start white supremacy"? I honestly couldnt give her an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actually it isn't.  No more than black pride is racist, no more than woman pride is sexist, no more than, say AARP is ageist.  It may be a _setup_ to racism/sexism/ageism -- any of them -- but until that step is taken we don't have racism.
> 
> When activists (rightly) stirred up the spirit of black pride and "black is beautiful" to empower and counter a legacy of denigration, was that "racist"?  Hardly.  Racism requires a negative comparison -- that race X is inferior to race Y.  Absent that negative, racism isn't present.
> 
> We've got wags running around here who seem to think the mere _mention _of a race equates to racism.  It doesn't. One guy actually tried to tell me the demographic study that showed that the viewing audience of a TV channel is mostly white people was "racist".  No conclusion as to its meaning, just _the demographic all by itself_.  That's insane.  We've gotta get a grip before our words have no meaning at all.  We can't just throw them around like confetti; words have meanings.
Click to expand...

I disagree. Black people have overcome hardships directly attributed to being Black. Black people having pride in that ability to overcome and survive despite the odds is not racist. Whites having pride in stealing land/resources, slavery, and killing is rooted in the rationale of white supremacy which by definition is racist.


----------



## Pogo

Asclepias said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This post makes perfect sense and is absolutely accurate.... up until the last line, which conclusion is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see anything about the KKK on the billboard.  If it wasn't in the thread I'd never know (and I'm not sure I saw a source).  Of course the KKK is a racist org.  That isn't the question.
> 
> If an organisation is racist and gives a weather report, does that make the weather report "racist"?  If an organisation is religious, does that make what comes down "religious rain"?
> 
> Run this test: what if you find out tomorrow that you were mistaken and the KKK didn't buy the billboard and some heretofore unknown entity did --- does it somehow become "not racist" even thought it still says exactly the same thing?
> 
> What you have here is a Poison the Well fallacy; you've misused the term "context".  Context is simply what the billboard _reads_; it doesn't extend to "who paid for it", let alone "what their reasoning might have been when they bought it".  The organisation may be racist; their motive behind it may even be racist.  But they know by now they can't get away with overt racism to the general public, so they dance around it; instead of referring to blacks (or Jews or Catholics etc) they take the reverse approach and address whites.  Another angle.  Overt racism (probably) wouldn't be accepted by an advertising company anyway.
> 
> Strangely the top of your post already makes this point; stating a positive doesn't make for racism.  For that you need to state a negative.  What they have here may well be a lead-in to racism... but they've stopped short.
> 
> Test 2: you can make the point on this billboard without it necessarily being a setup for stating the negative about another race.  In other words the negative conclusion is not inevitable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White pride is inherently a racist concept. A 14 yr old put it to me basically this way, "What have whites done other than start white supremacy"? I honestly couldnt give her an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actually it isn't.  No more than black pride is racist, no more than woman pride is sexist, no more than, say AARP is ageist.  It may be a _setup_ to racism/sexism/ageism -- any of them -- but until that step is taken we don't have racism.
> 
> When activists (rightly) stirred up the spirit of black pride and "black is beautiful" to empower and counter a legacy of denigration, was that "racist"?  Hardly.  Racism requires a negative comparison -- that race X is inferior to race Y.  Absent that negative, racism isn't present.
> 
> We've got wags running around here who seem to think the mere _mention _of a race equates to racism.  It doesn't. One guy actually tried to tell me the demographic study that showed that the viewing audience of a TV channel is mostly white people was "racist".  No conclusion as to its meaning, just _the demographic all by itself_.  That's insane.  We've gotta get a grip before our words have no meaning at all.  We can't just throw them around like confetti; words have meanings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Black people have overcome hardships directly attributed to being Black. Black people having pride in that ability to overcome and survive despite the odds is not racist. Whites having pride in stealing land/resources, slavery, and killing is rooted in the rationale of white supremacy which by definition is racist.
Click to expand...


Then all you're citing is a relativity of history.  But the statement itself says nothing racist.  They're two different things.  There's the definition of what it's saying, which is the question here, and there's your (or anyone's) opinion of how valid or meaningful it is ---- which is not the question.

And your last sentence is a strawman anyway.


----------



## Asclepias

Pogo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the KKK isn't a racist organization?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything about the KKK on the billboard.  If it wasn't in the thread I'd never know (and I'm not sure I saw a source).  Of course the KKK is a racist org.  That isn't the question.
> 
> If an organisation is racist and gives a weather report, does that make the weather report "racist"?  If an organisation is religious, does that make what comes down "religious rain"?
> 
> Run this test: what if you find out tomorrow that you were mistaken and the KKK didn't buy the billboard and some heretofore unknown entity did --- does it somehow become "not racist" even thought it still says exactly the same thing?
> 
> What you have here is a Poison the Well fallacy; you've misused the term "context".  Context is simply what the billboard _reads_; it doesn't extend to "who paid for it", let alone "what their reasoning might have been when they bought it".  The organisation may be racist; their motive behind it may even be racist.  But they know by now they can't get away with overt racism to the general public, so they dance around it; instead of referring to blacks (or Jews or Catholics etc) they take the reverse approach and address whites.  Another angle.  Overt racism (probably) wouldn't be accepted by an advertising company anyway.
> 
> Strangely the top of your post already makes this point; stating a positive doesn't make for racism.  For that you need to state a negative.  What they have here may well be a lead-in to racism... but they've stopped short.
> 
> Test 2: you can make the point on this billboard without it necessarily being a setup for stating the negative about another race.  In other words the negative conclusion is not inevitable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White pride is inherently a racist concept. A 14 yr old put it to me basically this way, "What have whites done other than start white supremacy"? I honestly couldnt give her an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actually it isn't.  No more than black pride is racist, no more than woman pride is sexist, no more than, say AARP is ageist.  It may be a _setup_ to racism/sexism/ageism -- any of them -- but until that step is taken we don't have racism.
> 
> When activists (rightly) stirred up the spirit of black pride and "black is beautiful" to empower and counter a legacy of denigration, was that "racist"?  Hardly.  Racism requires a negative comparison -- that race X is inferior to race Y.  Absent that negative, racism isn't present.
> 
> We've got wags running around here who seem to think the mere _mention _of a race equates to racism.  It doesn't. One guy actually tried to tell me the demographic study that showed that the viewing audience of a TV channel is mostly white people was "racist".  No conclusion as to its meaning, just _the demographic all by itself_.  That's insane.  We've gotta get a grip before our words have no meaning at all.  We can't just throw them around like confetti; words have meanings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Black people have overcome hardships directly attributed to being Black. Black people having pride in that ability to overcome and survive despite the odds is not racist. Whites having pride in stealing land/resources, slavery, and killing is rooted in the rationale of white supremacy which by definition is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then all you're citing is a relativity of history.  But the statement itself says nothing racist.  They're two different things.  There's the definition of what it's saying, which is the question here, and there's your (or anyone's) opinion of how valid or meaningful it is ---- which is not the question.
> 
> And your last sentence is a strawman anyway.
Click to expand...

Its not just history. It still occurs to this day. The statement is inherently racist. The concept of "white pride" either needs to be reworded or dealt with for what it is. What does white pride mean if not something rooted in white supremacy? Can you define what it means?


----------



## Conservative65

katsteve2012 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You n*****rs are all the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be too much of a pussy to say that to someones face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of you anonymous racist pussies talk like this IRL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time date and location.  I've asked three times and you keep saying I won't.  Seems you remain anonymous then blame it on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, you are a punk, to challenge a woman like that. You are likely some stupid, adolescent, jerk off who has been suspended from school, playing  on your caretakers computer.
Click to expand...

 
If you look boy, you'll see she made the challenge that I wouldn't say it to her face. 

Since I finished my second graduate degree while you were still sucking tit, or may be dick in your case,, seems your claim of my suspension from school is nonsense.  Run along boy and cash your welfare check.


----------



## Carla_Danger

squeeze berry said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...smh!  You think you can whip Carla, do ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> Who's the pussy now?  You said I wouldn't, I asked you where and when yet you don't reply with an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a coward.  You said I wouldn't say it to your face.  I offered to allow you to say when and where.  You won't.  Run along coward.  You must be one of the same kind as Alclepias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know the only place you call people the "N" word is from the safety of your home/work, on the computer. You're a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> many a time I have been called a cracker or honky at USMB
> 
> are they cowards too
> 
> old school
> dot com come to mind and we are not even going to discuss asslicker
> 
> do you have double standards carla dingbat?
Click to expand...



I would say...the 70's called and wants its slang back.  LOL!  Strange, I've never been called a cracker or a honky on this forum.


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be too much of a pussy to say that to someones face.
> 
> 
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of you anonymous racist pussies talk like this IRL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time date and location.  I've asked three times and you keep saying I won't.  Seems you remain anonymous then blame it on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, you are a punk, to challenge a woman like that. You are likely some stupid, adolescent, jerk off who has been suspended from school, playing  on your caretakers computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you look boy, you'll see she made the challenge that I wouldn't say it to her face.
> 
> Since I finished my second graduate degree while you were still sucking tit, or may be dick in your case,, seems your claim of my suspension from school is nonsense.  Run along boy and cash your welfare check.
Click to expand...

You are a punk and a coward in addition to being a cave chimp with fleas and lice. If I were to catch a pussy similar to you threatening a women I would beat that cowards ass. Then I would post here so you knew all about it.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Conservative65 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be too much of a pussy to say that to someones face.
> 
> 
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of you anonymous racist pussies talk like this IRL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time date and location.  I've asked three times and you keep saying I won't.  Seems you remain anonymous then blame it on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, you are a punk, to challenge a woman like that. You are likely some stupid, adolescent, jerk off who has been suspended from school, playing  on your caretakers computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you look boy, you'll see she made the challenge that I wouldn't say it to her face.
> 
> Since I finished my second graduate degree while you were still sucking tit, or may be dick in your case,, seems your claim of my suspension from school is nonsense.  Run along boy and cash your welfare check.
Click to expand...



Idiot, I said you would be too much of a pussy to say that to anyone, not specifically me.



Carla_Danger said:


> You'd be too much of a pussy to say that to someones face.


----------



## haissem123

Coloradomtnman said:


> If you're proud of your heritage, you're not racist.  If you're proud of your race, you're not racist (weird, but not racist).  If you're ethnocentric, you're not racist (just narrow-minded).  If you're all of those and think a race or races other than yours are inferior and should be treated in a manner that is less respectful, less dignified, unequally or unfairly, then you're a racist.
> 
> This sign, without context, is not racist.  Knowing the context, that the KKK is behind it, makes it racist.


sounds like the jewish race telling us all we are inferior because their god said so. doesn't it? the treat the palestinians, who's land they stole in modern times, they are superior and treat them unfairly. who's side are we on anyway?


----------



## Asclepias

Carla_Danger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of you anonymous racist pussies talk like this IRL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time date and location.  I've asked three times and you keep saying I won't.  Seems you remain anonymous then blame it on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, you are a punk, to challenge a woman like that. You are likely some stupid, adolescent, jerk off who has been suspended from school, playing  on your caretakers computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you look boy, you'll see she made the challenge that I wouldn't say it to her face.
> 
> Since I finished my second graduate degree while you were still sucking tit, or may be dick in your case,, seems your claim of my suspension from school is nonsense.  Run along boy and cash your welfare check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot, I said you would be too much of a pussy to say that to anyone, not specifically me.
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be too much of a pussy to say that to someones face.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

He focused on you because he knew a male would beat his ass within an inch of his life. He thought he would have at least some chance against a woman.


----------



## emilynghiem

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of you anonymous racist pussies talk like this IRL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time date and location.  I've asked three times and you keep saying I won't.  Seems you remain anonymous then blame it on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, you are a punk, to challenge a woman like that. You are likely some stupid, adolescent, jerk off who has been suspended from school, playing  on your caretakers computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you look boy, you'll see she made the challenge that I wouldn't say it to her face.
> 
> Since I finished my second graduate degree while you were still sucking tit, or may be dick in your case,, seems your claim of my suspension from school is nonsense.  Run along boy and cash your welfare check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a punk and a coward in addition to being a cave chimp with fleas and lice. If I were to catch a pussy similar to you threatening a women I would beat that cowards ass. Then I would post here so you knew all about it.
Click to expand...


Dear Asclepias I don't know which posts you are referring to
but when I have read and responded to Conservative65 in other threads
there were respectful and intelligent points and ideas shared.

You also share more articulate and enlightening replies
that this garbage I see here.

I think you both are bringing out the worst in each other,
when I am using to seeing better from both of you.

Please finish cleaning out the garbage, being tossed back and forth here,
and please stick to content and points of substance 
I am more used to seeing from you and Con65. I like the real you much better!


----------



## Conservative65

emilynghiem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of you anonymous racist pussies talk like this IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time date and location.  I've asked three times and you keep saying I won't.  Seems you remain anonymous then blame it on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, you are a punk, to challenge a woman like that. You are likely some stupid, adolescent, jerk off who has been suspended from school, playing  on your caretakers computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you look boy, you'll see she made the challenge that I wouldn't say it to her face.
> 
> Since I finished my second graduate degree while you were still sucking tit, or may be dick in your case,, seems your claim of my suspension from school is nonsense.  Run along boy and cash your welfare check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a punk and a coward in addition to being a cave chimp with fleas and lice. If I were to catch a pussy similar to you threatening a women I would beat that cowards ass. Then I would post here so you knew all about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Asclepias I don't know which posts you are referring to
> but when I have read and responded to Conservative65 in other threads
> there were respectful and intelligent points and ideas shared.
> 
> You also share more articulate and enlightening replies
> that this garbage I see here.
> 
> I think you both are bringing out the worst in each other,
> when I am using to seeing better from both of you.
> 
> Please finish cleaning out the garbage, being tossed back and forth here,
> and please stick to content and points of substance
> I am more used to seeing from you and Con65. I like the real you much better!
Click to expand...

 
I don't have to do a thing for the worst to come from him.  He is nothing but the worst.


----------



## emilynghiem

Conservative65 said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time date and location.  I've asked three times and you keep saying I won't.  Seems you remain anonymous then blame it on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, you are a punk, to challenge a woman like that. You are likely some stupid, adolescent, jerk off who has been suspended from school, playing  on your caretakers computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you look boy, you'll see she made the challenge that I wouldn't say it to her face.
> 
> Since I finished my second graduate degree while you were still sucking tit, or may be dick in your case,, seems your claim of my suspension from school is nonsense.  Run along boy and cash your welfare check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a punk and a coward in addition to being a cave chimp with fleas and lice. If I were to catch a pussy similar to you threatening a women I would beat that cowards ass. Then I would post here so you knew all about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Asclepias I don't know which posts you are referring to
> but when I have read and responded to Conservative65 in other threads
> there were respectful and intelligent points and ideas shared.
> 
> You also share more articulate and enlightening replies
> that this garbage I see here.
> 
> I think you both are bringing out the worst in each other,
> when I am using to seeing better from both of you.
> 
> Please finish cleaning out the garbage, being tossed back and forth here,
> and please stick to content and points of substance
> I am more used to seeing from you and Con65. I like the real you much better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to do a thing for the worst to come from him.  He is nothing but the worst.
Click to expand...


No, Asclepias is much better than this lowball gameplaying.
I think he uses that to pick on people, and to limit his audience to people like me who can see through it.
It reminds me of the little hedgehog or porcupine that uses long spikes to keep people at bay.
There is a really thoughtful person underneath that appearance of yucky spitefulness.
Some kind of protective screening device, like preemptive strikes, not sure....

As for you Conservative65
can I ask your help to address JakeStarkey in the
thread can govt be used to force something you don't want

I can't tell if JS really can't see past the beliefs about govt
or what is going on.  It is disturbing if we have these different
"political beliefs" and can't see that they are imposing on each other.
Can you please help? I want to bring this issue to the attention
of public officials and party leaders to call for Constitutional conferences on it.
And it may take conventions to hash out areas where political beliefs are clashing
instead of respecting them EQUALLY. thanks!


----------



## katsteve2012

Conservative65 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be too much of a pussy to say that to someones face.
> 
> 
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of you anonymous racist pussies talk like this IRL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time date and location.  I've asked three times and you keep saying I won't.  Seems you remain anonymous then blame it on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, you are a punk, to challenge a woman like that. You are likely some stupid, adolescent, jerk off who has been suspended from school, playing  on your caretakers computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you look boy, you'll see she made the challenge that I wouldn't say it to her face.
> 
> Since I finished my second graduate degree while you were still sucking tit, or may be dick in your case,, seems your claim of my suspension from school is nonsense.  Run along boy and cash your welfare check.
Click to expand...


----------



## katsteve2012

Conservative65 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be too much of a pussy to say that to someones face.
> 
> 
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of you anonymous racist pussies talk like this IRL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time date and location.  I've asked three times and you keep saying I won't.  Seems you remain anonymous then blame it on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, you are a punk, to challenge a woman like that. You are likely some stupid, adolescent, jerk off who has been suspended from school, playing  on your caretakers computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you look boy, you'll see she made the challenge that I wouldn't say it to her face.
> 
> Since I finished my second graduate degree while you were still sucking tit, or may be dick in your case,, seems your claim of my suspension from school is nonsense.  Run along boy and cash your welfare check.
Click to expand...


LMAO! Two graduate degrees? Put the meth away, Jed. Now you're really getting out there. 

 As far as "looking" for anything, I saw enough when you, "Internet Badass" told her to "name a time and a place". That was enough for me to see you for what you are, namely an effeminate coward.

 As far as the rest of your pissy diaper rant,  my guess is that someone typed the above response for you, because just a few hours ago, you were a monosyllabic idiot, who could barely complete a sentence without a racial slur, or some other childish one liner. 

Stay out of adult forums, you pink, acne ridden, truant little prick.


----------



## Taz

katsteve2012 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> White folks barely notice blacks. Blacks are still pissed off about slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO!
> "White folks barely notice blacks"? About 90% of the posts in this forum are posted by white folks about blacks. And many of the them repeat the same old tired messages, about slavery, Al Sharpton...........etc, etc, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the sense that to me, black issues are pretty irrelevant, I see them on TV, but I don't really care whether you all want to stay ignorant and fucked up. Other races and peoples have done well for themselves, it's just blacks IN GENERAL are a messed up culture with screwed up values. I notice it like I notice a cartoon, I laugh and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to someone who has not been around enough to recognize a duck when they see one. You are part of an uneducated, semi-literate group of individuals here who have accomplished very little personally, therefore you think in collective and monolithic racial terms, because you are not capable of any other way of thinking.
> 
> Most individuals of just average intelligence or better, minimize spending  any wasted energy on issues that are "irrelevant" to them, and  certainly would not be.the least bit of concern over an irrelevant group of any kind having a "chip on their shoulder" towards them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a bit of curiosity, like, are blacks really such ignorant, backwards people? And hearing you guys talk just re-inforces that. I'm a little surprised actually. I was expecting at least some normal blacks who didn't still have the slavery chip (and other stereotypes) on their shoulder. You know what? Slavery didn't happen to you, so get over it already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where did slavery get introduced into this thread? This started out about about the KKK, and you and your silly cartoon pals took it in a different direction.
> 
> All that I did was to accurately define you as part of illiterate, uneducated contingent of posters here, who all sound the same, which is your problem.
> 
> Not mine.
Click to expand...

Well. at least you didn't dispute what I was saying. You can only call me names. Figures.


----------



## Conservative65

katsteve2012 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time, date, and location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of you anonymous racist pussies talk like this IRL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time date and location.  I've asked three times and you keep saying I won't.  Seems you remain anonymous then blame it on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, you are a punk, to challenge a woman like that. You are likely some stupid, adolescent, jerk off who has been suspended from school, playing  on your caretakers computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you look boy, you'll see she made the challenge that I wouldn't say it to her face.
> 
> Since I finished my second graduate degree while you were still sucking tit, or may be dick in your case,, seems your claim of my suspension from school is nonsense.  Run along boy and cash your welfare check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO! Two graduate degrees? Put the meth away, Jed. Now you're really getting out there.
> 
> As far as "looking" for anything, I saw enough when you, "Internet Badass" told her to "name a time and a place". That was enough for me to see you for what you are, namely an effeminate coward.
> 
> As far as the rest of your pissy diaper rant,  my guess is that someone typed the above response for you, because just a few hours ago, you were a monosyllabic idiot, who could barely complete a sentence without a racial slur, or some other childish one liner.
> 
> Stay out of adult forums, you pink, acne ridden, truant little prick.
Click to expand...

 

Keep putting on the chapstick you ass kissing piece of shit. 

It's easy to see what you are.  A n****r loving ass kisser.


----------



## Unkotare

Conservative65 said:


> It's easy to see what you are.  A n****r loving ass kisser.




What was that word you were afraid to type, coward?


----------



## Conservative65

Unkotare said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to see what you are.  A n****r loving ass kisser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was that word you were afraid to type, coward?
Click to expand...

 

Apparently one you're too stupid to figure out.  Must be one of them.


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of you anonymous racist pussies talk like this IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time date and location.  I've asked three times and you keep saying I won't.  Seems you remain anonymous then blame it on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, you are a punk, to challenge a woman like that. You are likely some stupid, adolescent, jerk off who has been suspended from school, playing  on your caretakers computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you look boy, you'll see she made the challenge that I wouldn't say it to her face.
> 
> Since I finished my second graduate degree while you were still sucking tit, or may be dick in your case,, seems your claim of my suspension from school is nonsense.  Run along boy and cash your welfare check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO! Two graduate degrees? Put the meth away, Jed. Now you're really getting out there.
> 
> As far as "looking" for anything, I saw enough when you, "Internet Badass" told her to "name a time and a place". That was enough for me to see you for what you are, namely an effeminate coward.
> 
> As far as the rest of your pissy diaper rant,  my guess is that someone typed the above response for you, because just a few hours ago, you were a monosyllabic idiot, who could barely complete a sentence without a racial slur, or some other childish one liner.
> 
> Stay out of adult forums, you pink, acne ridden, truant little prick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Keep putting on the chapstick you ass kissing piece of shit.
> 
> It's easy to see what you are.  A n****r loving ass kisser.
Click to expand...

You just keep using your delousing solution you tick infested cave chimp.


----------



## Unkotare

Conservative65 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to see what you are.  A n****r loving ass kisser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was that word you were afraid to type, coward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently one you're too stupid to figure out. ....
Click to expand...

  What are you so afraid of, coward?


----------



## Asclepias

This is what is racist.


----------



## katsteve2012

Conservative65 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of you anonymous racist pussies talk like this IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time date and location.  I've asked three times and you keep saying I won't.  Seems you remain anonymous then blame it on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, you are a punk, to challenge a woman like that. You are likely some stupid, adolescent, jerk off who has been suspended from school, playing  on your caretakers computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you look boy, you'll see she made the challenge that I wouldn't say it to her face.
> 
> Since I finished my second graduate degree while you were still sucking tit, or may be dick in your case,, seems your claim of my suspension from school is nonsense.  Run along boy and cash your welfare check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO! Two graduate degrees? Put the meth away, Jed. Now you're really getting out there.
> 
> As far as "looking" for anything, I saw enough when you, "Internet Badass" told her to "name a time and a place". That was enough for me to see you for what you are, namely an effeminate coward.
> 
> As far as the rest of your pissy diaper rant,  my guess is that someone typed the above response for you, because just a few hours ago, you were a monosyllabic idiot, who could barely complete a sentence without a racial slur, or some other childish one liner.
> 
> Stay out of adult forums, you pink, acne ridden, truant little prick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Keep putting on the chapstick you ass kissing piece of shit.
> 
> My,my. What an impressive vocabulary you have, little pink boy.
Click to expand...


----------

